# Авиация > Современность >  МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29

## Геннадий

Вот прочитал на официальном сайте МАКС-2009...

Цитата.
MiG-35 and Su-35 4++ generation multi-role fighters are the best products the Russian MiG Aircraft Corporation and the Sukhoi Company have to offer to foreign customers respectively.
Конец цитаты.

Ничего не понял. Вот выпускается 53 года С-130. Хороший самолет. Всем известный. И все это время он называетс С-130. Добавляются буквы, показывающие новый движок, новую начинку и т.д. 

Зачем, спрашивется, изменив немного начинки и немного движка, называть один и тот же самолет МиГ-35, 37, 49, 170, 499 и т.д. Какой от этого смысл? Специалисты, принимающие решения, что закупать, - люди грамотные. Кому эти парни втирают очки???

И еще один вопрос. Какое обозначение поколения будет после "4++"?
Может быть "5-----"?

----------


## Антоха

Помоему Вы как минимум на год опоздали с этим вопросом... тема с переименованием МиГ-29М2 в МиГ-35 обсуждалась в околоавиационных кругах уже тогда. А то что МиГ-35 похож на МиГ-29 только с большого удаления заметно даже танкисту, так что обсуждать нечего :Cool:

----------


## Геннадий

Какая жалость, что опоздал.

Ну ладно. Теперь остается надеяться, что тема похожести Ту-160 на Ту-180 еще не обсуждалась. Сегодня промелькнуло сообщение, что, якобы, он уже есть и его уже облетывают.

Даже будет приятно, если он будет похож, скажем, на В-2.

----------


## Forger

А подробнее можно об этом сообщении?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А подробнее можно об этом сообщении?


 :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Night Hawk

Как его(Ту-180)могут облетывать,если заказ на его разработку на нынешнем МАКСе был подписан(об этом писали в сети)?? :Confused:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Какой еще Ту-180? ПАК ДА что ли? Это еще вилами по воде писано
http://www.paralay.com/pakda.html

----------


## Bear

Нет, похоже речь об этом пепелаце:
http://aeroweb.lucia.it/~agretch/Images/Tu-180.jpg
 :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## Night Hawk

А на фото разве не фотошопный Ту-160,которому заретушировали киль??? :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

Да там не только киль, но и мотогондолы отсутствуют. Конечно, это ТУ-160. А говорить о каком-то ТУ-180 сейчас абсолютно бессмысленно. На мой непросвещенный взгляд.

----------


## Fencer

bmpd - Истребитель МиГ-29М с подвесным контейнером

----------


## Avia M

Генеральный директор РСК "МиГ" Сергей Коротков рассказал о возможностях новейшего многоцелевого истребителя, работа над которым ведется в настоящее время, и о том, какие цели сможет поражать МиГ-35. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

МиГ-35 может обнаруживать и уничтожать цели в воздухе, на земле и на воде, рассказал журналистам гендиректор российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" Сергей Коротков. "Он обладает необходимым комплексом радиоэлектронного оборудования, которое позволять использовать все средства авиационного поражения, которые сейчас есть, по воздушным, наземным и надводным целям", — пояснил он.

По словам разработчика, новейший МиГ-35 одновременно захватывает до десяти и может поражать до шести наиболее опасных целей. "Мы его относим к самолетам класса 4++, то есть он уже сегодня изготавливается с элементами пятого поколения — такими, как незаметность, многофункциональность", — добавил глава РСК "МиГ".
Разработчик раскрыл детали проекта новейшего российского истребителя МиГ-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## Антоха

Avia M , всё это напоминает какой-то странный танец: один шаг вперед и два шага назад. Уже несколько лет идут постоянные заявления про грядущий заказ МО установочной партии машин для испытаний... и? и ничего не происходит... одни слова. Особенно "нравится" формулировка про *новейший многоцелевой истребитель*. Учитывая, что эта машина уже много лет летает и делается серийно под именем МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ... Пока нет никаких разговоров про то, что на МиГ-35 будут серийно устанавливать двигатели с управляемым вектором тяги. 4++ это конечно хорошо, но не понятно в чем прорыв, ради которого машину столько времени "маринуют"?

----------


## LansE293

> Avia M , всё это напоминает какой-то странный танец: один шаг вперед и два шага назад. Уже несколько лет идут постоянные заявления про грядущий заказ МО установочной партии машин для испытаний... и? и ничего не происходит... одни слова. Особенно "нравится" формулировка про *новейший многоцелевой истребитель*. Учитывая, что эта машина уже много лет летает и делается серийно под именем МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ... Пока нет никаких разговоров про то, что на МиГ-35 будут серийно устанавливать двигатели с управляемым вектором тяги. 4++ это конечно хорошо, но не понятно в чем прорыв, ради которого машину столько времени "маринуют"?


Вести показали репортаж, см с 23 мин
https://russia.tv/video/show/brand_i...eo_id/1451463/
Проект (МИГ-35) одобрен МО, началась сборка опытных образцов. Однако на первых кадрах из сборочного цеха МИГ-29К, полосатый гак на первом плане... Остальные корпуса, над которыми трудятся сборщики, идентифицировать маловозможно, мб и МИГ-35. Про расширенное применение композитов сказали. "МИГ-35 готов проходить летные испытания, если модель будет принята авиационной комиссией, в чем сотрудники РСК МИГ уверены, она уже в ближайшее время поступит на вооружение ВКС РФ"

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Антоха;133558]Avia M , всё это напоминает какой-то странный танец: один шаг вперед и два шага назад. 


Вероятно в М.О. желали воспользоваться индийским капиталом, не вышло... 
https://lenta.ru/articles/2011/04/29/mmrca/

----------


## Pilot

С МиГом очень много вопросов. Например какая незаметность? И что, теперь многофункциональность это признак 5 поколения? Я видел по телек выступление, где еще и эргономика кабины тоже приписывается к 5 поколению. До этого у меня иное мнение было. Даже поколение 4++, как наши любят говорить, подразумевает , как минимум, режимы сверхманевренности. Но это вообще. А конкретно по МиГ-35. Это просто сухопутный вариант корабелки. На данный момент, корабелка еще сырая машина. Пока ее не сдадут, про 35 никто говорить не будет. Обещали, что 100 полк в Саках начнет летать с 1 марта, но ...... Теперь есть надежда, что Михаил Беляев завтра сделает первый полет, вероятно , с кем-то из строевых. Но это пока СУХОПУТНЫЙ самолет, тк еще с ним надо поработать, что бы он сел на палубу и мог безопасно эксплуатироваться строевыми летчиками. Если кто забыл, то уже было две катастрофы.

----------


## Pilot

> Avia M , всё это напоминает какой-то странный танец: один шаг вперед и два шага назад. Уже несколько лет идут постоянные заявления про грядущий заказ МО установочной партии машин для испытаний... и? и ничего не происходит... одни слова. Особенно "нравится" формулировка про *новейший многоцелевой истребитель*. Учитывая, что эта машина уже много лет летает и делается серийно под именем МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ... Пока нет никаких разговоров про то, что на МиГ-35 будут серийно устанавливать двигатели с управляемым вектором тяги. 4++ это конечно хорошо, но не понятно в чем прорыв, ради которого машину столько времени "маринуют"?


35 это корабелка без гака и системы складывания крыла. Что бы он стал новейшим, надо сначала поставить всеракурсное сопло и АФАР.

----------


## LansE293

> 35 это корабелка без гака и системы складывания крыла. Что бы он стал новейшим, надо сначала поставить всеракурсное сопло и АФАР.


Что-то запутал, корабелка без гака и системы складывания крыла это дб МИГ-29М/М2, а МИГ-35 это АФАР, много всего еще интересного и в довесок ОВТ опционно?

----------


## Pilot

Нет. МиГ-35 это и есть м,м2. Никакого афар пока там не предполагается. Только как опция. И все остальное тоже. Сейчас 35 это корабелка для ВВС.

----------


## leha-lp

> Сейчас 35 это корабелка для ВВС.


Вопрос только в том, насколько целесообразна закупка этого самолета и в какую часть поставлять. По моему мнению он не нужен ВВС, что там думают верхи одному богу известно... Самолета по факту даже нет еще, а заявления о поставках в 2016 году уже есть...

----------


## LansE293

> Нет. МиГ-35 это и есть м,м2. Никакого афар пока там не предполагается. Только как опция. И все остальное тоже. Сейчас 35 это корабелка для ВВС.


Я могу судить почти только по сайту производителя. Приводятся два изделия МИГ-29М/М2 и МИГ-35/МИГ-35Д, если сравнить проспект, отличия есть. Это и логично, не может быть в каталоге одно изделие под двумя разными названиями, это мягко говоря не логично.
МиГ-29М/М2
МиГ-35/МиГ-35Д
Заявлено, что 35-ый дальнейшее развитие семейства МИГ-29К/КУБ и М/М2.
Сравнение дает по крайней мере:
– интеграция в состав бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования информационно-прицельных систем пятого поколения (АФАР по крайней мере заявлена)
– возможность применения перспективных авиационных средств поражения российского и иностранного производства;
– повышенная боевая выживаемость, достигаемая за счет внедрения бортового комплекса обороны. 
– технологии антикоррозийной защиты планера и основных систем, соответствующие стандартам, разработанным для корабельных истребителей, что существенно облегчает эксплуатацию самолета в условиях тропиков;
– существенно сниженная заметность в радиолокационном диапазоне (заявлено для обоих моделей, но мб на 35 есть отличия, скажем покрытие, о котором говорилось). 
Короче ситуация с 2009, когда в данной теме были даны первые ответы,  могла измениться, ну хотя бы судя по каталогу изделий.

----------


## Pilot

раз уж купили полк корабелок, то вполне логично, что для удешевления самолета и его эксплуатации, надо бы продолжить закупки. Еще три-четыре полка. вот только его надо бы не в этом виде уже , а с АФАР, контейнером и прочими бонусами.

 Для 35 место найдется. С учетом, что МиГ может применять всю номенклатуру, пусть и при немного меньшей дальности, при этом должен быть дешевле в закупке и эксплуатации чем Су. Да и в ремонтнопригодности и технологичности МиГи всегда были получше. Просто надоели сказки много лет про закупки и про то, что это самолет почти 5 поколения. Кстати, основная претензия к МиГу у ино заказчиков, что самолет не состоит на вооружении МО РФ.

----------


## leha-lp

> Для 35 место найдется. Да и в ремонтнопригодности и технологичности МиГи всегда были получше. Просто надоели сказки много лет про закупки и про то, что это самолет почти 5 поколения. Кстати, основная претензия к МиГу у ино заказчиков, что самолет не состоит на вооружении МО РФ.


Практически все полки ИА либо получили(получают) новую АТ, либо принято решение и ждут, кроме Астрахани. Про второй пункт сомнительно, в размеры МиГ столько напихали, что там руку уже не просунуть, скорей наоборот будут проблемы, да еще и отсутствие сервисного нормального обслуживания внесет свою лепту...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Астрахань получает МиГ-29СМТ,но кол-во только на эскадрилью.Бесовец,получит со временем СУ-35,а Хотилово,Калининград,Крымс  к(ну да там СМ3,но они не вечны тоже)плюс Астрахань только одна эскадрилья.Это так навскидку.

----------


## KURYER

> Я могу судить почти только по сайту производителя. Приводятся два изделия МИГ-29М/М2 и МИГ-35/МИГ-35Д, если сравнить проспект, отличия есть. Это и логично, не может быть в каталоге одно изделие под двумя разными названиями, это мягко говоря не логично.


Немного прямой речи г-на С.Короткова



> *Можно ли разрешить вопрос о том, является ли самолет МиГ-29М2 другим типом по отношению к самолету МиГ-35. Или это на самом деле один самолет? Есть очень много споров по этому поводу.*
> 
> МиГ-29М2 и МиГ-35 одинаковые самолеты по весу, размерам, радару, двигателям, планируемой авионике и электронике, по подвесному вооружению,  по оружию, внешниему виду. Нет там никакой разницы. Правда, у нас есть одноместный вариант, который мы назвали МиГ-29М, в то время как двухместный вариант самолета обозначается как МиГ-29М2. На самом деле, МиГ-29М2 является экспортным вариантом боевых самолетов МиГ-35 для ВВС России. Здесь, позвольте мне сказать вам, что на салоне этого года МАКС-2013 мы отказались от названия МиГ-29М2 и приняли название МиГ-35. Чтобы не путать больше наших заказчиков, как и наших противников. *Таким образом, в будущем будет только МиГ-35*, правда он будет варьироваться в зависимости от оборудования в зависимости от пожеланий заказчика. Например, Индия разрабатывает свою электронику для этого самолета и мы ее устанавливаем .


И ещё:



> 35 это корабелка без гака и системы складывания крыла. Что бы он стал новейшим, надо сначала поставить всеракурсное сопло и АФАР.


С.Коротков заявляет, что:



> Например, разница между базовой версией МиГ-29 и МиГ-29К, или палубной версией МиГ-35, *огромна*, даже шины на колесах шасси разные.

----------


## leha-lp

> Астрахань получает МиГ-29СМТ,но кол-во только на эскадрилью.Бесовец,получит со временем СУ-35,а Хотилово,Калининград,Крымс  к(ну да там СМ3,но они не вечны тоже)плюс Астрахань только одна эскадрилья.Это так навскидку.


На вскидку есть контракт на СМ3(от 36 до 10 самолетов), есть контракт на 50 Су-35, у нас частей нет столько.

----------


## Pilot

> На вскидку есть контракт на СМ3(от 36 до 10 самолетов), есть контракт на 50 Су-35, у нас частей нет столько.


перевести полки на 3х эскадрильный состав и осуществить намеченные планы, вот вам и 100 самолетов не будет хватать. 
по поводу технологичности, так всегда считалось, что МиГ для техника, а Су для летчика

----------


## PPV

> ...по поводу технологичности, так всегда считалось, что МиГ для техника, а Су для летчика


На чем основано сие умозаключение? На собственном опыте со 106 кафедры?

----------


## Pilot

Это в войсках так всегда говорят. Например замена двигателя на МиГ-29 и на Су-27.

----------


## leha-lp

> перевести полки на 3х эскадрильный состав и осуществить намеченные планы, вот вам и 100 самолетов не будет хватать. 
> по поводу технологичности, так всегда считалось, что МиГ для техника, а Су для летчика


А лётчиков вы клонируете, в войсках катастрофическая нехватка летного состава, укомплектованность полков падает до неприличных процентов.
А технологичность МиГа уже не та, поскольку раньше на нем и систем было в разы меньше, а теперь попытавшись догнать Су, напихали в те же объемы в разы больше, получили проблемы...

----------


## Pilot

вот с летчиками да ..... Правда сейчас уже набирают в училище и скоро молодежи будет достаточно, но провал остается :((( Да и с серийным производством МиГов не все так радужно. МиГ должен быть дешевым и массовым и лучше однодвигательным, но это не в этой исторической линии......

----------


## PPV

> Это в войсках так всегда говорят. Например замена двигателя на МиГ-29 и на Су-27.


Слышал, однако вызывает серьезное сомнение обоснованность утверждения о том, что "всегда".  Чтобы так говорить, нужно иметь опыт работ, как техником, так и летчиком на большом парке машин, причем обеих фирм. Я вот, например, слышал и прямо противоположные мнения летчиков. Кроме того, еще и читал некоторые документы про удобство обслуживания, которые говорят об обратном. Правда, конечно, не конкретно про эту пару самолетов. Т.е. Хочу сказать, что поговорки - это, конечно, нужный в общении элемент народного творчества, но лучше всегда и всюду опираться на факты...

----------


## Pilot

и до этой пары МиГи были проще, а Сухие сложнее. Это требовало разной квалификации ИТС, разных технических и материальных затрат . Но и задачи самолеты решали разные. Впрочем, мы уходим от темы. Тут МиГ-29 и МиГ-35 сравнивают ;)

----------


## PPV

> и до этой пары МиГи были проще, а Сухие сложнее. Это требовало разной квалификации ИТС, разных технических и материальных затрат . Но и задачи самолеты решали разные. Впрочем, мы уходим от темы. Тут МиГ-29 и МиГ-35 сравнивают ;)


Странное утверждение. И у микояновцев и у суховцев были очень разные по уровню сложности машины. Вы хотите сказать, что МиГ-31 был проще и технологичнее Су-25?

----------


## Pilot

я больше думал про Су - 7, 9, 11, 15 и МиГ- 17, 19, 21,23

----------


## PPV

> я больше думал про Су - 7, 9, 11, 15 и МиГ- 17, 19, 21,23


Ну а если на этом уровне, то тут тоже не получается, чтобы у Микояновцев было намного проще. 
МиГ-17 и МиГ-19 найти аналог среди суховских машин не получится, они вышли в эксплуатацию в те годы, когда Сухой "отдыхал". Первое корректное сравнение это Су-7/9 и МиГ-21 - сказать кто тут проще и технологичнее - я бы не взялся,  здесь играет только фактор размерности, в остальном машины были практически идентичные по уровню развития техники и технологий. 
Су-11 - это по большому счету просто модификация Су-9, с более мощной РЛС. 
А вот дальше, Су-15 с МиГ-23 - так тут на мой взгляд Су-15 с точки зрения техники (и конструкции, и оборудования) будет намного проще МиГ-23, на котором было и КИС, И принципиально новая РЛС, и сама компоновка гораздо более плотная, чем на Су-15. Так что вопрос на мой взгляд явно неоднозначный...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Слышал, однако вызывает серьезное сомнение обоснованность утверждения о том, что "всегда".  Чтобы так говорить, нужно иметь опыт работ, как техником, так и летчиком на большом парке машин, причем обеих фирм. Я вот, например, слышал и прямо противоположные мнения летчиков. Кроме того, еще и читал некоторые документы про удобство обслуживания, которые говорят об обратном. Правда, конечно, не конкретно про эту пару самолетов. Т.е. Хочу сказать, что поговорки - это, конечно, нужный в общении элемент народного творчества, но лучше всегда и всюду опираться на факты...


Паш, а что ты не упомянул про личный опыт? Насколько помню, ты техником на Су-17 в своё время послужил. И пару Су-17/МиГ-27 не привёл. Например, М4/ К.

----------


## PPV

> Паш, а что ты не упомянул про личный опыт? Насколько помню, ты техником на Су-17 в своё время послужил. И пару Су-17/МиГ-27 не привёл. Например, М4/ К.


Не упомянул именно в силу того, что он был однобокий, Леня. Т.е. я служил только на одном типе - Су-17М2, а про остальные могу говорить лишь со слов своих однокашников, которые служили в т.ч.и на МиГ-23...

----------


## Pilot

> Не упомянул именно в силу того, что он был однобокий, Леня. Т.е. я служил только на одном типе - Су-17М2, а про остальные могу говорить лишь со слов своих однокашников, которые служили в т.ч.и на МиГ-23...


И какой опыт? МиГ-27Д против Су-17М2?
Тут темя МиГ-29, поэтому я и приводил типы , наследником которых является этот самолет

----------


## PPV

> И какой опыт? МиГ-27Д против Су-17М2?
> Тут темя МиГ-29, поэтому я и приводил типы , наследником которых является этот самолет


А что вы можете сказать про сравнение Су-17М2 с МиГ-27? Что МиГ-27 проще, чем Су-17М2? Позвольте усомниться...
Ну и по поводу темы: нужно было писать конкретно: "Су-27 - для летчика, а МиГ-29 - для техника", но и в этом варианте к поговорке есть претензии...

----------


## Pilot

> А что вы можете сказать про сравнение Су-17М2 с МиГ-27? Что МиГ-27 проще, чем Су-17М2? Позвольте усомниться...


Мне, как раз, интересно именно Ваше мнение. Это просьба поделится опытом и все. :) я не являюсь сторонником какой-то фирмы, если Вы думаете, что я за МиГ :) Я и не против Сухого (или как некоторые говорили полуСухого :) ).

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Марьванна, он первый начал:



> я больше думал про Су - 7, 9, 11, 15 и МиГ- 17, 19, 21,23


Хотите про МиГ-29 (изд. 9.12, 9.13 и 9.51)? Извольте:
Замена п/я намного хуже чем на Су-27, про снаряжение без съема вообще молчу;
Постоянно вылетали болты капотов двигателей;
В верхние входы постоянно что-то попадает;
В/з вьзакрытом состоянии всё равно "сосут", перед выключением двигателей надо всякое дерьмо руками выгребать, иначе, при выключении панель поднимается и всё насосанное оказывается на входе в дв-ль;
Некоторые эксплуатационные лючки открывались против *потока*. Если в полёте замки открывались, то их "в бараний рог" скручивало.
Много ещё, чего в голове продолжает всплывать, но хрен с ним. Любой самолёт в эксплуатации не без недостатков.
А на счёт фольклора (самолёт сухой, а техник мокрый) - так это родилось при переходе с МиГ-15/17, в обслуживании бывших проще палки, на Су-7/9 и МиГ-21. Просто фамилия Сухого лучше обыгралась, вот поговорка и запомнилась. Как и "хвост пределали к трубе - получился су-семь бэ". А так, что Су-7, что МиГ-21 - труба трубой, и большинство решений, в т.ч. и эксплуатационно- технологических, весьма близки. И на последующих самолетах - тоже.

----------


## PPV

> Мне, как раз, интересно именно Ваше мнение. Это просьба поделится опытом и все. :) я не являюсь сторонником какой-то фирмы, если Вы думаете, что я за МиГ :) Я и не против Сухого (или как некоторые говорили полуСухого :) ).


Тонкий заход. :) Если действительно есть такой вопрос, можно и поговорить, но тогда это уже в какую-нибудь другую тему...

----------


## Pilot

да никакого захода и нет. Я знаю, что вы все за фирму Сухой порвете всех как тузик грелку (что похвально для людей работающих на этой фирме) Но тема была про МиГ-35 и вопрос есть ли ему место в ВВС.  Его аналогом является Су-27 и его продолжение до Су-35, поэтому я и написал, что Су для летчика, а МиГ для техника именно в контексте темы! Спорить можно сколько угодно, мнения у всех разные. я знаю летчика, который летая на Су-27. считал, что МиГ-23МЛД отличный самолет. Многие считают, что эргономика кабины МиГ-29 намного лучше чем Су-27, зато кабина Су-27 огромна. Это все темы для курилки, где можно спорить до посинения. 
Если бы Вы не воспринимали болезненно все что касается Сухого, то могли бы прочитать внимательней что я писал выше :

- Для 35 место найдется. С учетом, что МиГ может применять всю номенклатуру, пусть и при немного меньшей дальности, при этом должен быть дешевле в закупке и эксплуатации чем Су.


- МиГ должен быть дешевым и массовым и лучше однодвигательным, но это не в этой исторической линии......

ПыСы а про 17 и 23 действительно интересно. Но лучше за рюмкой чая :)

----------


## Антоха

друзья! шли бы вы в ЛК со своими сравнениями МиГ и Су)))

----------


## LansE293

> - Для 35 место найдется. С учетом, что МиГ может применять всю номенклатуру, пусть и при немного меньшей дальности, при этом должен быть дешевле в закупке и эксплуатации чем Су.
> - МиГ должен быть дешевым и массовым и лучше однодвигательным, но это не в этой исторической линии......


Спор примерно на эту тему



> 16 штук СМТ государство заказало за 17 мрлд.
> Минобороны России заплатит за 16 МиГов более 17 млрд руб | РИА Новости
> сколько же должен стоить намного более навороченный М/М2 ?
> при том, что там до сих пор БРЛС с ЩАР...
> можно сделать вывод, что МиГи на текущий момент - это ни разу не выгодно и не дёшево


И далее с этой страницы по части расхода топлива, стоимости жизненного цикла и тд:) МиГ-29М/М2 - Page 6 - ED Forums

----------


## LansE293

> Немного прямой речи г-на С.Короткова
> И ещё:
> С.Коротков заявляет, что:


Мне почему-то кажется, что с помощью прямых цитат из Короткова за разные годы можно доказывать два абсолютно противоположных суждения о новом семействе МИГов, при этом не соответствующих тому, что сейчас написано на оф.сайте:) 
Из собст.печального опыта. Речь на камеру - волнение, оговорки, бэ-мэ, что-то забыл, что-то перепутал, что-то ляпнул в запальчивости, потом при монтаже порезали. Итог: по факту не совсем то, что хотел донести, зато складно звучит:)))
Поэтому я доверяю письменным докам...

----------


## KAV

> ПыСы а про 17 и 23 действительно интересно. :)


Можно зайти на Балансер, на подфорум ИБА. Там в архиве 8 веток и действующих 11 на тему, что лучше Су-17 или МиГ-27. Более десяти лет "битва" шла, начавшись еще в 2004 году.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Спор примерно на эту тему
> 
> И далее с этой страницы по части расхода топлива, стоимости жизненного цикла и тд:) МиГ-29М/М2 - Page 6 - ED Forums


Добавлю к изложенному в данной ссылке. В СМИ в своё время озвучивали цифры по Алжирскому контракту: какая сумма по Су-30МКА и какая по МиГ-29СМТ. Запомнилось, что если эти суммы разделить на соответствующее количество поставляемых самолётов, то СМТ стоил больше МКА. И получается, что для наших ВВС, что для инозаказчика МиГ-29 стоит или столько же, что и Су-30, или даже подороже. А стоимость МиГ-35 такая же, что и у Су-35. И это при значительно меньших возможностях. Так что если в закупках МиГов и есть смысл, то только в поддержании на плаву микояновцев и их куста смежников. 
И вообще, истребитель теперь дешевым быть не может, во всяком случае, заметно дешевле своих современных собратьев по назначению. Заметное снижение стоимости возможно только за счёт снижения функционала, а при этом эффективность падает быстрее стоимости. Увы...

----------


## Igor_k

> ! Спорить можно сколько угодно, мнения у всех разные. я знаю летчика, который летая на Су-27. считал, что МиГ-23МЛД отличный самолет.


Если не сложно,то может в ветке о Миг-23 он подробно обоснует это мнение?
В принципе,он далеко не первый,кто придерживается этой точки зрения,но ,как в той песне -хочется подробностей

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Можно зайти на Балансер, на подфорум ИБА. Там в архиве 8 веток и действующих 11 на тему, что лучше Су-17 или МиГ-27. Более десяти лет "битва" шла, начавшись еще в 2004 году.


Собственно, если самолёты одного назначения делаются в одно время в одной и той же стране, то принципиально они отличаться не могут. Так что споры на сей счёт, по большому счёту, смысла не имеют. Можно, как в указанной ветке, спорить годами, но, ни у одной из сторон решающих аргументов не будет.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

МиГ-23МЛ/П/МЛД действительно был отличным самолётом. И очень жаль, что его "ушли" раньше, чем он исчерпал свой потенциал. То же можно сказать про Су-17М4 и МиГ-27М/К.

----------


## OKA

> Собственно, если самолёты одного назначения делаются в одно время в одной и той же стране, то принципиально они отличаться не могут...


При всём уважении, не могу согласиться с этим утверждением 

Ну разные они во всём, кроме "мотор сзади, изменяемая геометрия крыла" . Это как Ла-7 и Як-3, Ме-109К и Та-152, Мустанг "D" и Тандерболт "D", Спитфайр-14 и Темпест-2. 

Ну как так принципиально они отличаться не могут? Су-17 и МиГ-27 разные ж, при сходных (одинаковых) задачах. 

Извиняюсь за офтоп- это конечно не про МиГ-35, который логично вырос из 29 под нынешнюю ситуацию , как и СМТ.

Наверное логичней было б обсуждать линейку модификаций МиГ-29 vs F-18...

В общем при наличии жирной экономики- есть средства на "кусты " модификаций)) Ну а после 90-х остались без одномоторных аппаратов. "Гриппен" - очень удачный ход для слабых экономик )) 

А "рубилово"  МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29  впечатляет)))




> МиГ-23МЛ/П/МЛД действительно был отличным самолётом. И очень жаль, что его "ушли" раньше, чем он исчерпал свой потенциал. То же можно сказать про Су-17М4 и МиГ-27М/К.


А вот здесь согласен на все 100))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## BAE

> Ну а если на этом уровне, то тут тоже не получается, чтобы у Микояновцев было намного проще. 
> ...А вот дальше, Су-15 с МиГ-23 - так тут на мой взгляд Су-15 с точки зрения техники (и конструкции, и оборудования) будет намного проще МиГ-23, на котором было и КИС, И принципиально новая РЛС, и сама компоновка гораздо более плотная, чем на Су-15. Так что вопрос на мой взгляд явно неоднозначный...


Довелось иметь дело с эксплуатацией указанных типов, и могу сказать, что совершенно с Вами согласен. 
Су-15ТМ был гораздо технологичнее, проще и удобнее в эксплуатации, чем МиГ-23П. 
Среди ИТС это было общепринятое мнение. 
(Сорри за оффтоп.)

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> При всём уважении, не могу согласиться с этим утверждением 
> 
> Ну разные они во всём, кроме "мотор сзади, изменяемая геометрия крыла" . Это как Ла-7 и Як-3, Ме-109К и Та-152, Мустанг "D" и Тандерболт "D", Спитфайр-14 и Темпест-2. 
> 
> Ну как так принципиально они отличаться не могут? Су-17 и МиГ-27 разные ж, при сходных (одинаковых) задачах.


А Вы не на внешний вид смотрите, а на *комплекс* характеристик. Ещё во время войны спор начался, что лучше - Ла или Як (правда, я бы Ла-7 не с Як-3 сравнивал, а с Як-9У, уж слишком "тройку" облегчили в ущерб живучести и прочности). Да, самолёты имели свои особенности - в чем-то лучше один, в чем-то - другой, но в *комплексе* примерно равноценны. Близкие ЛТХ, мощность вооружения, эксплуатационные характеристики.
То же можно сказать и про Су-17/МиГ-27. Тоже близкие ЛТХ, практически одинаковый "борт", и номенклатура АСП (разве что в пушке отличие), близкая по параметрам силовые установки. Да и то, на Су-22 тот же Р29БС-300 ставили. Если память не изменяет, в Мигалово полк на таких машинах сидел. Так что в главном оба самолёта практически одинаковые, а как там "железо" в пространстве вокруг главного размещено - не так уж и принципиально.

----------


## LansE293

В продолжении темы по отличиям МИГ-35
Аналогичный спор был тут:
МиГ-35 - Page 14 - ED Forums
В результате тема спора пересеклась впрямую с данной темой:



> Нет. МиГ-35 это и есть м,м2. Никакого афар пока там не предполагается. Только как опция. И все остальное тоже. Сейчас 35 это корабелка для ВВС.





> Второе и шестое предложения противоречат друг другу.


Из прочтения темы можно понять, что "корабелка для ВМФ" (МИГ-29К без гака и складывающихся крыльев) это и есть МИГ-29М/М2, а МИГ-35 имеет от него определенные отличия: 
-по части мероприятий по снижению заметности 


> Спец покрытие, более качественная сборка (куски планера стыкуются более точно), уменьшение количества заклёпок (ввод целноштампованних деталей планера, увеличение доли полимеров), озолоченний (типа) фонарь. Это то, что на вскидку вспомнил.


-БРЛС с АФАР предполагается, но пока не доведена до ума и, возможно, МИГ-35 пойдет на испытания с обычной ЖУК-М
-ОВТ опционно есть для М/М2 и 35-го, те это не отличие;
-видимо есть и некоторые другие отличия, наличие которых только обозначено.

----------


## PPV

> Мне, как раз, интересно именно Ваше мнение. Это просьба поделится опытом и все. :) я не являюсь сторонником какой-то фирмы, если Вы думаете, что я за МиГ :) Я и не против Сухого (или как некоторые говорили полуСухого :) ).


Ответил в теме про Су-17...

----------


## Pilot

> В продолжении темы по отличиям МИГ-35
> 
> 
> 
> Из прочтения темы можно понять, что "корабелка для ВМФ" (МИГ-29К без гака и складывающихся крыльев) это и есть МИГ-29М/М2, а МИГ-35 имеет от него определенные отличия: 
> -по части мероприятий по снижению заметности 
> -БРЛС с АФАР предполагается, но пока не доведена до ума и, возможно, МИГ-35 пойдет на испытания с обычной ЖУК-М
> -ОВТ опционно есть для М/М2 и 35-го, те это не отличие;
> -видимо есть и некоторые другие отличия, наличие которых только обозначено.


Можно на ту тему даже не думать больше. я с Коротковым на эту тему говорил и ответ был что это коммерческий ход. Покупателям нужен самолет с новым названием, а не МиГ-29 с буковками. Он приводил в пример фирму Сухой, где раньше работал, в которой тоже применяли такой ход. Поэтому, то что сейчас предлагается как МиГ-35 это и есть МиГ-29М/М2. ничем они не отличаются. Опционально на них можно поставить все что угодно. Хоть АФАР, хоть прицельный контейнер, хоть ОВТ

----------


## LansE293

> Можно на ту тему даже не думать больше. я с Коротковым на эту тему говорил и ответ был что это коммерческий ход. Покупателям нужен самолет с новым названием, а не МиГ-29 с буковками. Он приводил в пример фирму Сухой, где раньше работал, в которой тоже применяли такой ход. Поэтому, то что сейчас предлагается как МиГ-35 это и есть МиГ-29М/М2. ничем они не отличаются. Опционально на них можно поставить все что угодно. Хоть АФАР, хоть прицельный контейнер, хоть ОВТ


Спасибо. Ход вполне понятный и оправданный.
Мб даже принятие на вооружение в РФ МИГ-29СМТ и предстоящее МИГ-29 тоже отчасти коммерческий ход для инозаказчика. К самолету, не состоящему на вооружение относятся недоверчиво. В этом случае его производство и производство запчастей могут прекратить и тогда ку-ку... 
Этим же может объясняться и ценовая политика при закупках на внутренний рынок (цена МИГов как у СУшек). Поддерживают своего производителя, в своем роде вклад гос-ва в развитие производства, который потом окупится при зарубежных заказах. Сугубо ИМХО конечно.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Спасибо. Ход вполне понятный и оправданный.
> Мб даже принятие на вооружение в РФ МИГ-29СМТ и предстоящее МИГ-29 тоже отчасти коммерческий ход для инозаказчика. К самолету, не состоящему на вооружение относятся недоверчиво. В этом случае его производство и производство запчастей могут прекратить и тогда ку-ку... 
> Этим же может объясняться и ценовая политика при закупках на внутренний рынок (цена МИГов как у СУшек). Поддерживают своего производителя, в своем роде вклад гос-ва в развитие производства, который потом окупится при зарубежных заказах. Сугубо ИМХО конечно.


Честно говоря, я не уверен в том, что будут инозаказы на МиГ-35. Много ли в постсоветское время покупали МиГ-29 и его производные? Я не имею ввиду продажу самолётов б/у, речь о вновь построенных. Даже какая-то Уганда Су-30 покупала. Алжир купил, да взад возвернул. Кстати, Су-30 до недавнего времени в наших ВВС не было, однако ж, покупали.

----------


## Pilot

Один " не известный" покупатель из Африки уже есть ;)
Есть еще Сирия и Сербия, но с ними не все решено

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Один " не известный" покупатель из Африки уже есть ;)
> Есть еще Сирия и Сербия, но с ними не все решено


Так я и говорю: господдержка РСК МиГ. Дадут кредит (а откуда у той же Сирии сейчас деньги), на который они приобретут самолёты. А поскольку деньги наши, то и покупать они будут не то, что хотят, а то, что им дадут. Т.е., по сути, государство оплатит эти самолёты, только в наши ВВС они не попадут. Что ж, как говорится, тоже вариант.

----------


## LansE293

ВОЗДУШНАЯ БОЕВАЯ МАШИНА: НОВЫЙ РОССИЙСКИЙ МИГ -35. MAKO, ИЗРАИЛЬ
Шай Леви (שי לוי)
Мы, израильтяне, привыкли слышать, в основном, о западных оружейных новинках, но в последнее время российский рынок вооружений поднялся на несколько уровней и показал миру несколько очень интересных образцов. Одним из бриллиантов короны стал самолет МиГ-35. Первоначально он должен был бороться за тендер, объявленный ВВС Индии, но в итоге было решено взять его на вооружение в России, и вскоре мы увидим его очень близко от наших границ — в составе египетской военной авиации.
Подробнее:https://inosmi.ru/military/20160325/235867043.html
Первоисточник: http://www.mako.co.il/pzm-magazine/w...tm?Partner=rss

----------


## Pilot

ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские Воздушно-космические силы получат первый опытный образец лсгкого многофункционального истребителя МиГ-35 в этом году, сообщил генеральный конструктор - вице-президент по инновациям Объединснной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК), генеральный директор РСК "МИГ" Сергей Коротков.

"Сегодня самолсты находятся в цехе общей сборки, они будут собраны в ближайшее время. В этом году мы уже начнсм лстные испытания этих самолстов с целью подтверждения технических характеристик, которые были выставлены министерством обороны для заключения контракта на серийное производство и поставку", - сообщил С.Коротков журналистам на авиационно-космической выставке FIDAE-2016 в Чили.

Он уточнил, что в лстных испытаниях будут задействованы два МиГ-35.

МиГ-35 - многофункциональный авиационный комплекс, который решает боевые задачи в спектрах "воздух-воздух", "воздух-земля", "воздух-корабль". Самолст оснащсн радиоэлектронным оборудованием, которое позволяет применять все средства авиационного поражения. Этот истребитель относится к поколению "4++", он рассматривается как переходное звено между четвертым и пятым поколениями боевой авиатехники.

По словам С.Короткова, прежде чем передать два МиГ-35 Минобороны РФ, они будут представлены на заводские испытания.

Отвечая на вопрос, когда планируется подписать контракт с военным ведомством, С.Коротков сказал: "Мы готовы хоть сейчас". "Министерство обороны ожидает результатов испытаний, которые они проведут после того, как мы эти самолсты им представим", - уточнил С.Коротко.

По его словам, военные предъявили к МиГ-35 "специфические требования".

"Мы должны сначала провести заводские испытания, потом представить самолст на испытания министерства обороны. После того, как военные проведут такие испытания, и будут приниматься объективные решения", - сказал С.Коротков.

По его словам, если промышленность сполна удовлетворит требования заказчика, ни у кого не останется сомнений, "что такие самолсты, во-первых, есть, а во-вторых, они нужны".

Судьба самолста решится в этом году, полагает гендиректор РСК "МИГ".

Отвечая на вопрос, о каком количестве МиГ-35 для ВВС России может идти речь в случае подписания контракта, С.Коротков сказал: "Наверное, к министерству обороны надо в первую очередь обращаться: так как контракта пока нет, - чтобы это не расценивалось это как некое давление. Но, думаю, именно такие машины были бы хорошим подспорьем в решении тех задач, которые сегодня стоят перед министерством обороны".

Ранее сообщалось, что на МиГ-35 установлена новейшая оптико-локационная станция (ОЛС) с инфракрасной, телевизионной и лазерной прицельной аппаратурой, созданной с использованием космических технологий. Радар обеспечивает обнаружение, сопровождение, распознавание и захват воздушных и наземных/надводных целей в передней и задней полусферах днем и ночью.

МиГ-35 одновременно захватывает 10 целей. В состав вооружения самолста вводятся перспективные авиационные средства поражения, которые не предлагаются для поставки на экспорт. В их числе - средства поражения большой дальности, позволяющие атаковать цели без входа в зону действия ПВО противника. МиГ-35 оснащсн современным комплексом обороны, что сводит до минимума возможность внезапной атаки истребителя. Аппаратура позволяет распознавать как самолсты, так и летящие ракеты.

Силовая установка состоит из двух двигателей РД-33МК тягой 5,4 тонны (на форсаже - 9 тонн), оборудованных бездымной камерой сгорания и новой электронной системой управления с полной ответственностью типа FADEC. Стоимость летного часа МиГ-35 почти в 2,5 раза ниже, чем у МиГ-29.

Многофункциональному МиГ-35 присущи элементы самолстов пятого поколения, в частности, малозаметность и многофункциональность. Боевая машина воплотила лучшее в аэродинамической компоновке, что было у лсгкого истребителя предыдущего поколения МиГ-29. Радиус действия вырос в полтора раза по сравнению с предшественником.

----------


## LansE293

Просто рекламное видео на тему МИГ-35.

----------


## Aca Srb

> Миг-35-й пока в предсерийном производстве, впереди — наземные и летные испытания. О точных сроках поставки пока говорить рано, но ждать в любом случае осталось недолго. 30 таких самолетов Минобороны России надеется получить в ближайшие четыре года.


https://www.1tv.ru/news/2016/05/04/3...ut_ih_samolety

----------


## LansE293

Тот же сюжет на youtube

----------


## алтын



----------


## LansE293

29 июля 2016
На недавно состоявшейся пресс-конференции генеральный конструктор ОАК (Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации) Сергей Коротков сообщил, что уже в конце августа 2016 года начнутся летные испытания истребителя МиГ-35. Испытания будут проводиться до середины 2017 года. По завершении планируется заключить контракт на серийную поставку самолетов Министерству обороны РФ.



> *МиГ-35: очень трудный взлёт*
> 
> МиГ-35, который выйдет на госиспытания, — это усовершенствованный и модернизированный МиГ-29М/М2. Внешне разницу найти сложновато, самолеты похожи. А основная проблема заключается в том, что на сегодняшний момент не готовы все системы истребителя поколения 4++. И представители РСК "МиГ" это признают. Так что один "плюсик" пока еще таковым не является.
> МиГ-35 должен был появиться в войсках еще год назад. Главной причиной называют неготовность РЛС «Жук-А» с активной фазированной антенной решеткой. Кстати, РЛС с АФАР — это один из признаков принадлежности самолета к пятому поколению. "Жук-А" от концерна «Фазотрон-НИИР», ждут вроде бы в ближайшем будущем, но...
> Правда, уже готов к производству экспортный вариант — «Жук-АЭ». Но как и все, что у нас содержит букву "Э" в маркировке, этот "Жук" попроще и послабее. Вместо запланированной для МиГ-35 дальности обнаружения воздушных целей в 200 км на экспортном варианте этот показатель снижен до 150 км. Остальные показатели вроде бы одинаковы. В частности, обе РЛС способны осуществлять картографирование местности и обеспечивают полет (возможно, сверхзвуковой) с огибанием этого рельефа.
> Так что самолет, испытания которого начинаются в августе, вероятно, уже будет оснащен РЛС «Жук-АЭ». Все же остальное на нем уже стоит.
> Принято считать (вполне небезосновательно, кстати) что наиболее приближенным по своим качествам к пятому поколению истребителей является Су-35. Просто потому, что от 4++ до полноценного 5 поколения один шаг. В РСК "МиГ" считают, что МиГ-35 способен подняться на тот же уровень.
> Хотя конечно, доказать это можно только пройдя госиспытания. Как утверждают представители РСК "МиГ", на 35-м установлено самое «продвинутое» бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование. Ни у одной «четверки» нет столь мощной системы РЭБ. И уделяют особое внимание отличным летным качествам.
> При проектировании самолета удалось на 50% повысить внутренний запас топлива по отношению к МиГ-29, а также вдвое увеличить полезную нагрузку. Таким образом, по вооруженности и дальности действия самолет почти сравнялся с тяжелыми истребителями.
> ...

----------


## ZHeN

а ссылка ?

----------


## Panda-9

Странный текст о МиГ-35. Изобилует оговорками "вроде бы". Как-то отстраненно. В форме устного рассказа-пересказа человеком, который к делу и процессу не причастен. Странная манера. Жежешик, что ли, какой-то обобщил? К тому же написано _вроде бы_ грамотно, отредактированно, но "недотягивает" должно писаться слитно (т.е. редактура, видимо, только "граммерская").

----------


## LansE293

> а ссылка ?


Сорри, когда сокращал текст случайно удалил ссылку. Это "Военное обозрение", достаточно старая статья. Мне она тоже показалась странной, но тем не менее некоторые подробности показались интересными. Например, приходилось слышать, что никакой АФАР не будет на серийных машинах, только ЩАР.
Поэтому все же решил кинуть ее сюда для обсуждения.

----------


## Djoker

> "Завершается создание новейшего истребителя МиГ-35. Скоро эта машина будет предъявлена для государственных испытаний"










https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/788401588109017088

----------


## KURYER

Фото АФАР "Жук-АМЭ" со стенда КРЭТ (Airshow China-2016):

----------


## KURYER

РД-33МКР. Ничего не напоминает?

----------


## Pilot

Ну.... за МиГ ;)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну.... за МиГ ;)


Слайды ?!!

----------


## Polikarpoff

Есть !!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то я запутался. Там, на РП, написано что это МИГ-29К, изд. 9-41. Здесь, вроде, утверждается, что это МИГ-35. Так *что* это? А номер 702 что-то означает?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Что-то я запутался. Там, на РП, написано что это МИГ-29К, изд. 9-41. Здесь, вроде, утверждается, что это МИГ-35. Так *что* это? А номер 702 что-то означает?


Видимо автор не снимка еще не в курсе. Один из двух построенных по заказу МО.

----------


## stream

Polikarpoff | 2016-12-14 russianplanes.net 245586
1. Делать один тип фонаря, дешевле чем делать 2 типа
 2. Конструкция предполагает трансформацию при необходимости одноместного в двухместный и обратно



Судя по фото, сложно представить простоту трансформации по необходимости одноместного в двухместный и обратно

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Polikarpoff | 2016-12-14 russianplanes.net 245586
> 1. Делать один тип фонаря, дешевле чем делать 2 типа
>  2. Конструкция предполагает трансформацию при необходимости одноместного в двухместный и обратно
> 
> 
> 
> Судя по фото, сложно представить простоту трансформации по необходимости одноместного в двухместный и обратно


Дело конечно не 5 минут, но вот что на этот счет пишут РСК МиГ:



> Кабина 2 экипажа выполнена с возможностью трансформирования из
> одноместного в двухместный вариант с тандемным размещением пилотов в
> переднем 12 и заднем 13 отсеках кабины 2 экипажа в общей герметичной зоне под
> одним фонарем 9 (фиг.3 и фиг.4). Такая концепция позволяет:
> - производителю иметь единый конвейер для обеих версий самолета и принимать
> решение, будет ли это одноместный или двухместный самолет;
> - эксплуатанту иметь единый многофункциональный самолет, способный быстро
> трансформироваться из многоцелевого одноместного в ударный и учебно-боевой
> двухместный и наоборот, т.е. оперативно и гибко реагировать на изменение
> ...

----------


## KURYER

Что-то пошло не так начали пропадать фото 35????

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Что-то пошло не так начали пропадать фото 35????


Что-то да, бмпд в тот же день статью удалили.

----------


## FLOGGER

Опять у меня возникли вопросы по двум крайним постам. Если можно: где, откуда стали пропадать фото МИГ-35? Здесь-то не пропало? И что такое бмпд, откуда статью удалили?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если можно: где, откуда стали пропадать фото МИГ-35?


"Это был обычный метеорологический зонд" (с)

----------


## ZHeN

ну всё, щас вообще жуковский от споттеров закроют ...

----------


## Pilot

подождите маленько и будет вам и фото и видео )

----------


## Muller

> Опять у меня возникли вопросы по двум крайним постам. Если можно: где, откуда стали пропадать фото МИГ-35? Здесь-то не пропало? И что такое бмпд, откуда статью удалили?


речь идет про блог ЦАСТ bmpd

статью и впрямь удалили  :Eek:

----------


## алтын

> речь идет про блог ЦАСТ bmpd
> 
> статью и впрямь удалили


Ув. Михаил Барабанов кратко объяснил *закрытия доступа* к этой статье  :Cool: https://www.facebook.com/muikhail.ba...59?pnref=story

----------


## Avia M

> Опять у меня возникли вопросы по двум крайним постам. Если можно: где, откуда стали пропадать фото МИГ-35? Здесь-то не пропало? И что такое бмпд, откуда статью удалили?


По неподтверждённым данным, не только фото пропадают, но также имеется желание познакомиться с авторами...
Удачного споттинга.

----------


## seDAN

Ув.Барабанов по моему немного загнул, хотя в целом все верно. Недовольство поднял менее значимый чин, с простреленной ногой и без зуба. Хотя может как раз и хотел Володе преподнести это ведро как вундервафлю.

----------


## ZHeN

а вот тут, наверное, представителям РСК МиГ было обидно

----------


## OKA

> По неподтверждённым данным, не только фото пропадают, но также имеется желание познакомиться с авторами...
> Удачного споттинга.


https://life.ru/t/%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BC...gh-35_nachalis

Мдя, на маразм похоже)) суперновейший "стелс", да ещё и сфотали)) Амерские шпиёны жадно глотают слюни и нервно курят в сторонке)))

----------


## seDAN

> а вот тут, наверное, представителям РСК МиГ было обидно


Ну, в целом да, личное отношение стоило бы оставить при себе. Но "презентация" оказалась полной разочарований и фрустраций.

----------


## Mister Z

> https://life.ru/t/%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BC...gh-35_nachalis
> 
> Мдя, на маразм похоже)) суперновейший "стелс", да ещё и сфотали)) Амерские шпиёны жадно глотают слюни и нервно курят в сторонке)))


А, так вот это что за фотошопный креатиФФ с луной  :Wink: , про который писали в комментах к фотке, пока её не удалили.

----------


## AndyK

> А, так вот это что за фотошопный креатиФФ с луной , про который писали в комментах к фотке, пока её не удалили.


А мне вот интересно, а чего его в цветовой гамме Су то покрасили? Новый дизайн от РСК Миг? Или унифицируют с Сухими?  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Намекают, что он по цене и характеристикам сопоставим))

----------


## leha-lp

> Намекают, что он по цене и характеристикам сопоставим))


Если судить по стоимости МиГ-29КР,КУБР то микояновцы уже давно по стоимости перещеголяли Суховцев...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если судить по стоимости МиГ-29КР,КУБР то микояновцы уже давно по стоимости перещеголяли Суховцев...


Откуда такая уверенность?

----------


## FLOGGER

А нельзя ли стоимость озвучить? А то, как-то, голословно получается.
А что за секретность-то такая? Непонятно. И что в нем такого нового, по крайней мере с виду? Т-50 сразу стали снимать, с первого полета, а здесь что? Раньше всегда гордо рапортовали, что вот, мол, совершил первый полет такой-то самолет! Нет аналогов в мире! А теперь почему стало нельзя?

----------


## K@T

> А что за секретность-то такая? Непонятно.


Это временное явление связанное с одним мероприятием.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А нельзя ли стоимость озвучить? А то, как-то, голословно получается.


На МиГ-35 два года назад озвучивали примерно по 1 млрд за штуку при общем количестве 37. Аналогичная же цена получилась на МиГ-29СМТ/УБМ при партии в 16 штук.

----------


## Pilot

с учетом, что смт делались из задела, а 35 новое производство

----------


## Polikarpoff

> с учетом, что смт делались из задела, а 35 новое производство


Безусловно, хотя из задела там практически только пустые корпуса начала 90-х, которые еще и переделывать пришлось. Так же учитываем, что комплектация у СМТ победнее.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На МиГ-35 два года назад озвучивали примерно по 1 млрд за штуку при общем количестве 37. Аналогичная же цена получилась на МиГ-29СМТ/УБМ при партии в 16 штук.


Т. е., вы хотите сказать, цена одного МИГ-35 ПРИМЕРНО РАВНА стоимости полутора десятков МИГ-29СМТ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Одного МиГ-35 и одного СМТ... Но такое сравнение не совсем корректно, причины описаны выше.

----------


## KURYER

> На МиГ-35 два года назад озвучивали примерно по 1 млрд за штуку при общем количестве 37. Аналогичная же цена получилась на МиГ-29СМТ/УБМ при партии в 16 штук.


Разброс цен серьёзный или источники такие компетентные:



> «Обрыв троса финишера и задержка с устранением неисправности послужила отправной точкой. Летчик был вынужден катапультироваться после выработки топлива, так как командование не хотело отправлять самолет на запасной аэродром, надеясь на быстрое устранение поломки на палубе корабля. Если бы он сел на Хмеймим, а тем более на Кипре, то о происшествии пришлось бы докладывать и получать взыскания», — сообщил собеседник редакции. «В итоге придется отчитываться за потерю истребителя ценой *около двух миллиардов рублей*», — добавил он.

----------


## leha-lp

По разным данным из официальных источников следует, что Су-30см в районе одного миллиарда триста-четыреста лямоав, 35 на четыреста лямов дороже, а Миг-29кр,кубр еще на 200 лямов дороже. Так что вряд ли МиГ-35 будет дешевле, встает вопрос зачем он такой золотой ВВС, ответ очевиден только на экспорт, своим если и в парят то максимум эскадрилью и то в целях маркетинга.. Микояновцы опять будут орать, что их обижают:)))

----------


## ZHeN

мне вспоминаются цифры ~1.1млрд за Су-30СМ, 1млрд за Су-34, 1.4млрд за Су-35С

----------


## stream

Су-34 1млрд никогда не стоил, более 1.4млрд, это ближе, а стоимость единицы опытной партии вообще заоблачна)))

----------


## Muller

интереса ради поднял сохраненные *официально озвученные* цифры по некоторым госконтрактам на поставку новой и модернизацию старой АТ:

2014, апрель – *16* МиГ-29СМТ 9-19Р, З/4/1/5-14-ДОГОЗ с РСК «МиГ». Стоимость контракта *16* млрд. руб.
2014, ноябрь – *53* МиГ-31БМ с поставкой до 2018 года (НАЗ «Сокол»/514 АРЗ). Сумма более *30* млрд. руб
2014, 5 сентября – *7* Су-30СМ для авиации ВМФ, контракт с ОАО «Иркут», около *13* млрд. руб.  :Eek: 
2015, декабрь – *5* Су-25СМ3.  Контракт с АО «121 АРЗ» на *1,75* миллиарда рублей.
2015, декабрь  - *50* Су-35С на сумму более *60* млрд. руб. с поставкой в 2016-202 годах.

тут важный момент - инфляция и удорожание ПКИ. Цены апреля 2014 и условно цены середины 2016 года - это разные цены.

----------


## PPV

> Су-34 1млрд никогда не стоил, более 1.4млрд, это ближе, а стоимость единицы опытной партии вообще заоблачна)))


Ну не далее как 6.12.2016 в новостях говорилось, что первый 5-летний контракт на поставку 32 самолетов, датированный апрелем 2008-го, был стоимостью всего 33,6 млрд.руб. ...

----------


## Muller

> Ну не далее как 6.12.2016 в новостях говорилось, что первый 5-летний контракт на поставку 32 самолетов, датированный апрелем 2008-го, был стоимостью всего 33,6 млрд.руб. ...


да и по второму контракту на 92 машины (март 2012) цена - "примерно 100 млрд руб".
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/233454

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 2014, 5 сентября – *7* Су-30СМ для авиации ВМФ, контракт с ОАО «Иркут», около *13* млрд. руб. 
> 2015, декабрь  - *50* Су-35С на сумму более *60* млрд. руб. с поставкой в 2016-202 годах.
> 
> тут важный момент - инфляция и удорожание ПКИ. Цены апреля 2014 и условно цены середины 2016 года - это разные цены.


Как-то странно, 35С - 1,2 млрд., а 30СМ аж 1,86. Совсем не бъется...

----------


## Muller

> Как-то странно, 35С - 1,2 млрд., а 30СМ аж 1,86. Совсем не бъется...


подозреваю, что в данном случае имелась ввиду стоимость 7 Су-30СМ + какого-то количества бортов (говорили про 10) в рамках оговоренного опциона.
Явно какая-то путаница возникла у журналистов.

----------


## stream

> Ну не далее как 6.12.2016 в новостях говорилось, что первый 5-летний контракт на поставку 32 самолетов, датированный апрелем 2008-го, был стоимостью всего 33,6 млрд.руб. ...


"в новостях говорилось...")))

----------


## PPV

> "в новостях говорилось...")))


Это типа ирония?
Или Вам нужны ссылки?
Минобороны России может заключить новый контракт на поставку партии самолётов Су-34 - AEX.RU
Нет, я понял, Вы обладаете сакральными знаниями, и здесь они вполне уместны к опубликованию...

----------


## stream

> Это типа ирония?
> Или Вам нужны ссылки?
> Минобороны России может заключить новый контракт на поставку партии самолётов Су-34 - AEX.RU
> Нет, я понял, Вы обладаете сакральными знаниями, и здесь они вполне уместны к опубликованию...


Типа ирония...как ещё можно относиться к подобным ссылкам: aex.ru"Однако вполне вероятен и дополнительный заказ..."

----------


## PPV

> Типа ирония...как ещё можно относиться к подобным ссылкам: aex.ru"Однако вполне вероятен и дополнительный заказ..."


Я понял.
Ну тогда специально для Вас, как любителя солидных ссылок и изданий:

По самолетам планы грандиозные | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

Национальная оборона / Оборонно-промышленный комплекс / Бомбардировщики – сверх плана

https://defence.ru/article/minoboron...-partii-su-34/

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/540053

----------


## stream

Пресса деньги заколачивает. Павел, что ж Вы про сотый Су-34 не упомянули, столько звону было))) Когда ждать?

----------


## PPV

Вообще-то про это в другой теме. 
Но мне кажется, что это уже в следующем году...

----------


## stream

> Вообще-то про это в другой теме. 
> Но мне кажется, что это уже в следующем году...


100ка бог с ней, я о ссылках на писанину в "солидных" изданиях

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

"Ранний" МИГ-35 2007 г. Обращает на себя внимание обычное крыло и горизонтальное оперение увеличенного размера

Истребитель МиГ-35 в «крайней» конфигурации. Хорошо видно «палубное» крыло с увеличенными закрылками

Основная стойка шасси самолета МиГ-35
МиГ МиГ-35 / МиГ-29М2 / МиГ-29MRCA

----------


## FLOGGER

А на третьем фото, нижнем, что за самолет с б\н 967?

----------


## LansE293

> А на третьем фото, нижнем, что за самолет с б\н 967?


Это фотка с "KADEX-2012", МИГ-29М2 с АКУ-170Е
http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/?search=МиГ-29М2

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А на третьем фото, нижнем, что за самолет с б\н 967?


Один из двухопытных бортов по программе MMRCA для Индии, перестроен в 2009 из опытного МиГ-29КУБ 01-11

----------


## LansE293

> Один из двухопытных бортов по программе MMRCA для Индии, перестроен в 2009 из опытного МиГ-29КУБ 01-11



А это второй из переделанных. В 2012 году был вновь доработан до уровня МиГ-29КУБ (самолет получил борт. № 204) для продолжения программы испытаний по авианосной тематике взамен разбившегося в 2011 г. МиГ-29КУБ (борт № 947)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А это второй из переделанных. В 2012 году был вновь доработан до уровня МиГ-29КУБ (самолет получил борт. № 204) для продолжения программы испытаний по авианосной тематике взамен разбившегося в 2011 г. МиГ-29КУБ (борт № 947)


Этот борт изначально КУБом не был, он был заложен как 9.41 для ВМС Индии, однако достраивался как 9.61. А дальше да, все так. 
941-й же борт не перестраивался, как изначально был К, так до сих пор и остается (только небольшие доработки по оборудованию и перекрашивался).

----------


## KURYER

Рогозин: летные испытания истребителя МиГ-35 начнутся в январе 2017 года



> Летные испытания легкого целевого истребителя МиГ-35 официально начнутся в январе 2017 года. Об этом сообщил вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин.
> "Мы планируем в январе 2017 года поставить на крыло легкий целевой истребитель МиГ-35, - сказал вице-премьер. - Давно "мигари" у нас не выпускали самолеты".

----------


## Djoker

> *«Супер-МиГ» представят в конце января*
> 
> 
> 
> Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) и Российская самолетостроительная корпорация «МиГ» в конце января проведут официальную презентацию новейшего легкого истребителя МиГ-35. А уже в начале февраля многофункциональная боевая машина, одинаково эффективно справляющаяся с наземными и воздушными целями, будет передана на государственные испытания. Ранее планировалось начать эти работы в январе нынешнего года. Но из-за неготовности части бортовых систем, в том числе и радиолокационной станции «Жук», сроки были сдвинуты.  
> 
> Информацию о предстоящей презентации и начале испытаний МиГ-35 «Известиям» подтвердили несколько источников в авиастроительной отрасли и Минобороны России.
> 
> — В настоящее время самолет уже готов к передаче на испытания, — рассказал один из собеседников «Известий». — Правда, пока есть определенные трудности с бортовым оборудованием. В частности, с радиолокатором «Жук». Но эти проблемы не критичны, и мы планируем решить их в ближайшее время.
> ...


«Супер-МиГ» представят в конце января - Известия

----------


## KURYER

Путину покажут новый истребитель МиГ-35



> Президент России Владимир Путин 26 января посетит производственный комплекс самолетостроительной корпорации «МиГ», где, в частности, ему продемонстрируют новый многофункциональный истребитель МиГ-35, сообщает пресс-служба Кремля.
> В ходе посещения комплекса президент проведет заседание военно-промышленной комиссии и ознакомится с перспективными образцами военной техники, которые разрабатывает корпорация.
> «В этот же день в Кремле состоится церемония вручения государственных наград», — говорится в сообщении.

----------


## KURYER

Международная презентация новейшего авиационного комплекса МиГ-35 состоится 27 января 2017 года



> 27 января 2017 г. на производственном комплексе Российской самолетостроительной Корпорации «МиГ» (входит в ПАО «ОАК») в подмосковных Луховицах состоится международная презентация новейшего многофункционального авиационного комплекса МиГ-35. Свое участие в церемонии подтвердили представители более двадцати стран мира.
> МиГ-35 – новейший легкий многофункциональный авиационный комплекс, разработанный в рамках государственного оборонного заказа Министерства обороны Российской Федерации. МиГ-35 создан для работы в зонах вооруженных конфликтов высокой интенсивности в условиях насыщенной ПВО противника, способный поражать воздушные, наземные и надводные цели. Корпорация «МиГ» ведет переговоры с потенциальными заказчиками, ряд стран уже подтвердили заинтересованность в поставках. Экспортный потенциал боевого самолета на сегодняшний день составляет несколько десятков стран.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Путину покажут новый истребитель МиГ-35


Опять не срослось....



> Из подмосковных Луховиц в Москву перенесено заседание военно-промышленной комиссии под председательством президента России. Это связано с погодными условиями и насыщенного графика Владимира Путина. В Луховицах главе российского государства должны были продемонстрировать новый истребитель МиГ-35.
> В первой половине дня президент поехать в Луховицы не может из-за насыщенного графика, пояснил пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков. В графике президента России, сообщает РИА Новости, вручение государственных наград в Кремле, на которое приглашено много гостей. Во второй половине дня ожидается изменение погоды. Температура будет в районе 10-15 градусов мороза, но усилится ветер и пойдет снег.


Вести.Ru: ВПК перенесли в Москву из-за графика Путина и холодов

----------


## KURYER

> Опять не срослось....


Ну и в довершение:



> Пожар в неиспользуемом здании произошел 26 января днем на территории завода РСК "МиГ" на севере Москвы, пострадавших нет, сообщается со ссылкой на источник в экстренных службах столицы.
> Возгорание в неэксплуатируемом здании локализовано на площади 25 квадратных метров, люди не пострадали", — сказал собеседник агентства.
> По его словам, ЧП произошло по адресу: Ленинградский проспект, 37.


712, добро пожаловать:

----------


## Panda-9

Странно: Ленинградский, 37 - это совсем не север Москвы. Это не так уж далеко на северо-запад от центра. И вообще, что там? Микояновская фирма гораздо дальше по Ленинградке. Нет?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Странно: Ленинградский, 37 - это совсем не север Москвы. Это не так уж далеко на северо-запад от центра. И вообще, что там? Микояновская фирма гораздо дальше по Ленинградке. Нет?


Да нет, вл. 37 например (ГСК "Знамя труда") примыкает к заводу. Прочие 37-е дома - через дорогу.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Путину показали МиГ-35, оснащенный* лазерным оружием*
> 
> Возможности нового многофункционального истребителя МиГ-35, оснащенного лазерным оружием, оценил президент РФ Владимир Путин. Он наблюдал за новейшим самолетом по видеосвязи из ситуационного центра в Кремле.
> Производственный комплекс Российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" в подмосковных Луховицах начал летные испытания авиационного комплекса. За демонстрацией нового МиГ следили в Кремле вместе с Путиным вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин, министр промышленности и торговли Денис Мантуров, министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
> Из производственного комплекса АО "РСК "МиГ" на связь вышли президент ОАК Юрий Слюсарь, генеральный конструктор корпорации Сергей Коротков и заместитель начальника летно-испытательного комплекса имени Федотова старший летчик-испытатель Михаил Беляев.
> МиГ-35 — многоцелевой истребитель поколения 4++. Он представляюет собой дальнейшее развитие боевых самолетов МиГ-29К/КУБ и МиГ-29М/М2, передает РИА Новости.
> В ноябре концерн "Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ) сообщил, что разработал новейшую бортовую радиолокационную станцию "Жук-АМЭ" с активной фазированной решеткой. Она позволит истребителям МиГ-35 сопровождать 30 целей и одновременно поражать до шести из них.
> В Москву из подмосковных Луховиц было перенесено заседание военно-промышленной комиссии под председательством президента России. Это связано с погодными условиями и насыщенным графиком Владимира Путина. Ранее намечалось, что в Луховицах главе российского государства должны были продемонстрировать новый истребитель МиГ-35.


Вести.Ru: Путину показали МиГ-35, оснащенный лазерным оружием

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 26 января. /ТАСС/. Все системы новейшего многоцелевого истребителя МиГ-35 показали себя отлично во время первых летных испытаний, заявил заместитель начальника летно-испытательного комплекса имени Федорова, старший летчик-испытатель Михаил Беляев.

"В рамках выполнения программы испытаний МиГ-35УБ (двухместный) летчиками- испытателями выполнен полет с целью демонстрации характеристик устойчивости, управляемости и маневренности. При выполнении полета цели и результаты достигнуты полностью: все бортовые системы работали штатно, силовая установка, комплексная система управления самолетом работали штатно", - рассказал он.

По словам Беляева, "качественная оценка полета - положительная".

Сегодня МиГ-35 приступил к летным испытаниям. Это новейший российский многоцелевой истребитель поколения "4++", он представляет собой дальнейшее развитие серийных боевых самолетов МиГ-29К/КУБ и МиГ-29М/М2. Самолет имеет улучшенные летно-технические характеристики, новейшее бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование, широкий арсенал управляемого вооружения классов "воздух - воздух" и "воздух - поверхность". Истребитель может развивать скорость в 2,23 Маха, а его радиус действия превышает показатель МиГ-29 в полтора раза

----------


## FLOGGER

А кто-нибудь скажет, что имеется в виду под этим:


> Президент также рассчитывает, что новый среднемагистральный турбовинтовой самолет производства корпорации МиГ будет готов вовремя.


??? Это о чем речь?
(взято отсюда https://news.mail.ru/politics/28563552/?frommail=1)

----------


## KURYER

> А кто-нибудь скажет, что имеется в виду под этим:??? Это о чем речь?
> (взято отсюда https://news.mail.ru/politics/28563552/?frommail=1)


Об Ил-114, который на "Соколе" будут собирать.

----------


## Pilot

Или в Луховицах?  http://forums.airforce.ru/sovremennost/744-ob-edinennyi-holding-15/#post145943

----------


## L39aero

Так давно сказали что Новгород будет собирать!

----------


## OKA

"27 января 2017 г. на производственном комплексе Российской самолетостроительной Корпорации «МиГ» (входит в ПАО «ОАК») в подмосковных Луховицах состоится международная презентация новейшего многофункционального авиационного комплекса МиГ-35. Свое участие в церемонии подтвердили представители более двадцати стран мира..."

ОАК :: Международная презентация новейшего авиационного комплекса МиГ-35 состоится 27 января 2017 года

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Серийные закупки новейшего истребителя МиГ-35 начнутся в 2019 году, он включен в госпрограмму вооружений, сообщил в четверг президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

"Самолет запланирован в государственной программе вооружений. Закупки его серийные — с 2019 года", — сказал Слюсарь в ходе сеанса видеоконференции с членами коллегии ВПК.

----------


## KURYER

Аргентина хочет приобрести 15 МиГ-29:



> Аргентина намерена приобрести в России более 15 истребителей Миг-29, соответствующие коммерческие предложения получены, сообщил во время международной презентации МиГ-35 в Луховицах заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Анатолий Пунчук.
> "Аргентина направила коммерческие предложения о закупке в России более 15 истребителей МИГ-29, мы готовим соответствующий ответ", — сказал Пунчук.


PS. Или речь уже о 35-ом????

----------


## KURYER

Российские ВКС планируют сменить весь парк легких истребителей на МиГ-35



> Воздушно-космические силы России планируют сменить весь парк легких истребителей на новейший МиГ-35, заявил в пятницу на презентации самолета главком ВКС Виктор Бондарев.
> "Мы будем брать эти самолеты, они нам нужны… Пройдет немного времени, и мы поменяем всю легкую истребительную авиацию именно на этот класс", — сказал Бондарев.


И Стрижам:



> Бондарев также сообщил, что МиГ-35 получит пилотажная группа "Стрижи", которая сейчас летает на МиГ-29. "Я думаю, недалек тот час, когда мы "Стрижей" переучим на этот прекрасный самолет", - сказал главком.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=KURYER;145983]Аргентина хочет приобрести 15 МиГ-29:


Возможно с 275 завода...

----------


## Avia M

> Российские ВКС планируют сменить весь парк легких истребителей на МиГ-35


"Весь парк"- ёмкое понятие. Каков он будет на 2019?...

----------


## Pilot

Так уже остаются Астрахань и Эребуни.

----------


## Айдар

Добрый день ! Из снг кто нибудь желает приобрести миг_35 ?

----------


## KURYER

Двигатель новейшего истребителя МиГ-35 может быть заменен в полевых условиях всего за 58 минут. Это один из рекордных показаталей в мире.



> Такую информацию озвучил гендиректор РСК «МиГ» Сергей Коротков во время «выкатки» новой машины.
> Самолет, по словам Короткова, достаточно неприхотлив к средствам наземного обслуживания. «МиГ может взлетать с короткой ВПП длиной всего 190 метров, усиленные стойки шасси, грубые посадки, адапатирован к температурам хранения от минус 50 до плюс 40 градусов для эксплуатации в тропиках и полярных широтах, в горных условиях с высотами свыше 3000 метров», — отметил глава предприятия.


Саид Аминов любезно поделился фото 712:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ЛУХОВИЦЫ, 27 янв — РИА Новости. ВКС РФ закупят в первой партии 30 новейших МиГ-35, всего для замены парка легкой боевой авиации планируется закупить не менее 170 этих истребителей, сообщил в пятницу РИА Новости главком ВКС, генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "По завершении летных испытаний (лето 2017 года), ВКС России планируют закупить первую партию МиГ-35 в количестве 30 машин. Всего для полной замены парка легкой боевой авиации ВКС будет закуплено порядка 170 самолетов", — сказал Бондарев во время международной презентации истребителя.


https://ria.ru/arms/20170127/1486619497.html

170 - это уже хоть какой-то разговор.

----------


## ZHeN

Афар ....?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Афар ....?


Обтекатель как у ШАРов, а у 967 MMRCA с АФАРом другой был, покороче

----------


## ZHeN

М-да. Остаётся надеяться, что его хотя бы сделают дешёвым

----------


## L39aero

Ох уж эти фантазии про 170,это где полки ж такие живут?учитывая что есть еще свежие СМТ

----------


## Айдар

> М-да. Остаётся надеяться, что его хотя бы сделают дешёвым


серийное производство развернут и подтянуться иностранные клиенты,то цена будет снижена

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ох уж эти фантазии про 170,это где полки ж такие живут?учитывая что есть еще свежие СМТ


Так надо полки возрождать...

----------


## Pilot

"задержку" объясняли неготовностью АФАР, так что он будет, возможно уже не такой, который был на прототипе.
Цена маленькой точно не будет!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "задержку" объясняли неготовностью АФАР, так что он будет, возможно уже не такой, который был на прототипе.
> Цена маленькой точно не будет!


Слышал версию про "неготовность *РЛС*", а про АФАР ничего вразумительного...

----------


## Pilot

указывалась Жук-АЭ. Да и военные хотели на нем только афар

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Закупка будет проходить по мере необходимости
> 
> Воздушно-космические силы России планируют закупить порядка 170 новейших истребителей МиГ-35. Об этом сообщил главнокомандующий ВКС РФ Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> При этом он отметил, что закупать воздушные суда будут по мере необходимости.
> 
> «Закупка будет по мере необходимости — не значит, что завтра мы все бросим и закупим 170 самолетов. Мы будем закупать по мере необходимости», — сказал Бондарев.
> 
> «Вы прекрасно понимаете, что сейчас пошла Сирия, поэтому только его, МиГ 35-й и будем брать», — также отметил он.
> ...


ВКС РФ планируют закупить 170 новых истребителей МиГ-35 - Известия

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "По словам Бондарева, МиГами-35 будет оснащена пилотажная группа «Стрижи», которая сегодня использует МиГ-29."


МиГ-35 будет единственным легким истребителем ВКС РФ | Капитал страны

----------


## KURYER

Кто спрашивал про АФАР. Есть ответ.
;-)))

----------


## Айдар

> Кто спрашивал про АФАР. Есть ответ.
> ;-)))


там ролике описывается жук-а 30 целей обнаруживает и может 6/8 целей обстреливать на дистанции 130 км и 4/ наземные цели одновременно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Фото ТАСС

----------


## KURYER

*Polikarpoff* Медиагалерия ОАК к презентации МиГа ОАК :: Медиагалерея

----------


## KURYER

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за устройства на новом МиГ:

----------


## ZHeN

они были и на М/М2
я думаю, как-то связаны с БКО

----------


## leha-lp

> Ох уж эти фантазии про 170,это где полки ж такие живут?учитывая что есть еще свежие СМТ


А главное на кой ляд, он ВКС в их нынешнем виде и составе, вооружить одну АЭ например Эребуни и продавать..

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:
МиГ-35 презентовали сегодня в Луховицах: fotografersha

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

> И Стрижам:


В тему...

----------


## ZHeN

> 


на манер презентации гриппена прям ... но если гриппену было что новое показать, то тут всё как-то совсем грустно
уровень пафоса несоизмерим с возможностями продукта

такой презентиции были бы достойны в отдельности Фазотрон и НПК СПП

----------


## KURYER

Два УБ:

----------


## ккарай

..............

----------


## KURYER

Немного уточнений:


По наводке коллеги *Polikarpoff* для выяснения вопроса АФАР:

----------


## LansE293

> Немного уточнений:
> По наводке коллеги *Polikarpoff* для выяснения вопроса АФАР:


Ну и что в итоге выяснено? Вот на этом экземпляре БРЛС ЩАР должен стоять. 

Вот они фазатроновские БРЛС в многообразии...
Фазотрон-НИИР. Продукция и услуги

----------


## KURYER

> Ну и что в итоге выяснено? Вот на этом экземпляре БРЛС ЩАР должен стоять.


Если бы "Жук" стоял, то о нём обязательно упомянули бы. ИМХО.

----------


## ZHeN

там и стоит ЖУК

вопрос - какой

----------


## KURYER

> там и стоит ЖУК
> вопрос - какой


Все ждали АФАР, а раз не заявили и на слайдах нет, то.. Кстати а марку двигателей объявляли?? Или я пропустил? Иностранцы пишут, что РД-33ОВТ ;-)))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Иностранцы пишут, что РД-33ОВТ ;-)))


Пускай пишут, бумага все стерпит)))

----------


## KURYER

Презентация МиГ-35 (360 гр.):

----------


## LansE293

> Все ждали АФАР, а раз не заявили и на слайдах нет, то.. Кстати а марку двигателей объявляли?? Или я пропустил? Иностранцы пишут, что РД-33ОВТ ;-)))


ОВТ ставится опционно, в зависимости от желания и финансовых возможностей заказчика:)
Пользуйся проверенной (компетентными органами:)) информацией с сайта производителя:
Раздел "Продукция" МИГ-35/МИГ-35Д



> Силовая установка включает ТРДДФ РД-33МК, имеющие увеличенную тягу, оборудованные бездымной камерой сгорания и новой электронной системой управления с полной ответственностью (типа FADEC). Двигатели имеют модульную конструкцию и отличаются повышенной надежностью и ресурсом.По желанию заказчика истребители могут оснащаться модификацией двигателя РД-33МК со всеракурсным отклоняемым вектором тяги (ОВТ), что обеспечивает самолету решающее преимущество в маневренном воздушном бою. Силовая установка из двух двигателей с ОВТ отработана на опытном сверхманевренном самолете МиГ-29М ОВТ.


По БРЛС: так они все "Жуки". Я же тебе ссыль дал на сайт Фазатрона.  БРЛС «Жук-МЭ» это со щелевой антенной (ЩАР), которые на корабельных МИГах стоят. А, скажем, БРЛС «Жук-АЭ» это АФАР. Диаметры у них близкие. Диаметр обтекателя для ЩАР указан 100 мм. Померял по фото, примерно так и есть. Сомневаюсь, что размеры носовой части у МИГ-35 меньше, чем у корабелки.
Да, на сайте РСК МИГ указан АФАР. Но это перспектива. А на опытной машине ИМХО пока доводят ЖУК-АЭ могли разместить старый отработанный ЖУК-МЭ со ЩАР. А можно вообще начать испытания без БРЛС, мешок 230 кг в носовой отсек и полетели:)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-35Д = МиГ-35УБ?

----------


## Flicker

> МиГ-35Д = МиГ-35УБ?


Есть разные варианты, использовавшиеся в разное время. В т.ч. и двухместный.
В частности, первый "35-й" называли Демонстратор. Это который б/н 154.

----------


## LansE293

> Немного уточнений:
> По наводке коллеги *Polikarpoff* для выяснения вопроса АФАР:


Померял по твоим фото и по фото с моего поста: у всех МИГов одинаковая длина носовой части (как у тебя выделено стрелками) - ~ 2.9 м. Диаметр у кабины пилота (без учета выступающей ОЛС) -~1.2 м. 
У бн 747 и бн 712 диаметр обтекателя РЛС (темная часть) одинакова ~100мм, длина ~ 1.7 м 
А у бн 967 диаметр длина ~1.1 м, диаметр ~0.7 м. 
У БРЛС с АФАР габаритный диаметр 600 мм (ВООРУЖЕНИЯ, ВОЕННАЯ ТЕХНИКА, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ СБОРНИК, СОВРЕМЕННОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ, ИСТОРИЯ РАЗВИТИЯ ОПК, БАСТИОН ВТС, НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН, ЖУРНАЛ, СБОРНИК, ВПК, АРМИИ, ВЫСТАВКИ, САЛОНЫ, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ, НОВОСТИ, ПОСЛЕДНИЕ НОВОСТИ, ВОЕННЫЕ НОВОСТИ, СОБЫТИ), у БРЛС со ЩАР 624 мм, но ей нужно больше пространства и диаметр обтекателя 1000 мм. 
Вывод: У МИГ-35 бн 712 обычная БРЛС со ЩАР.
Некоторая информация: 



> «Модернизация бортовой радиолокационной станции "Жук-М" ведётся в части совершенствования программного обеспечения, что обеспечит новые режимы работы радара при работе по наземным и морским целям», – сказал собеседник.
> По словам источника, «радар устанавливается на палубные истребители МиГ-29К и *будет устанавливаться на первых серийных истребителях МиГ-35*».


https://topwar.ru/74743-modernizaciya-brls-zhuk-m.html

----------


## KURYER

*LansE293* А вариант АМЭ это экспортный вариант или он и на отечественную машину идёт? Да, по движкам я размещал скан с документа: РД-33МКР штатный для 35 будет готов в 2019.

----------


## FLOGGER

> диаметр обтекателя РЛС (темная часть) одинакова ~100мм


100 мм???...

----------


## LansE293

> 100 мм???...


Сорри, нолик потерял. Диаметр ~1м, те 1000 мм:)
То KURYER: Говорят в прайсе речь только про экспортные БРЛС, поэтому "Э" или "К". К нам идут ЖУК-А или ЖУК-М.

----------


## KURYER

> Кстати а марку двигателей объявляли?? Или я пропустил? Иностранцы пишут, что РД-33ОВТ ;-)))


Двигатели РД-33МК отработали без замечаний в ходе первого испытательного полета МиГ-35



> Турбореактивные двигатели РД-33МК, произведенные АО «ММП им. В.В. Чернышева» и разработанные АО «Климов» (оба предприятия входят в Объединенную двигателестроительную корпорацию Госкорпорации Ростех) отработали без замечаний в ходе первого испытательного полета нового многофункционального истребителя МиГ-35 в подмосковных Луховицах. Об этом свидетельствуют результаты послеполетной обработки материалов регистрирующей аппаратуры самолета. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОДК.
> Двигатели РД-33МК для самолета МиГ-35 с бортовым номером 712 были изготовлены в 2016 году. Сопровождение эксплуатации двигателей, включая подготовку к полету, совместно с сотрудниками АО РСК «МиГ» в Луховицах обеспечивала бригада постоянных представителей АО «ММП имени В.В. Чернышева».

----------


## LansE293

Для Миг-35 сделана новая нашлемная система целеуказания НСЦУ-КОС
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wLr...outu.be&t=1137

----------


## Let_nab

*«МиГ-35 станет отличной мишенью для самолетов НАТО»*

Владимир Тучков:
Американцы считают, что их ВВС без труда справятся с нашим новым истребителем

Совсем недавно, в последнюю декаду января, начались испытания нового истребителя поколения 4++ МиГ-35 с его демонстрационного полета, запись которого разлетелась по интернету. Американский журнал The National Interest уже успел поведать о слабых сторонах самолета. Статья имеет красноречивый заголовок: «У российского МиГ-35 есть большой секрет, и на сей раз НАТО будет очень довольно». 

Суть довольно пространной статьи, изобилующей высказываниями как российских силовиков, так и некоего тайного источника в российском ОПК, можно свести к трем предложениям.

1.МиГ-35 не тот самолет, за который его выдают.

2.Характеристики выпущенного на испытания истребителя сильно отличаются от тех, которые приведены в официальных документах Российской самолетостроительной корпорации «МиГ».

3.Планирование производства МиГ-35 — это отчаянная попытка спасти от полной деградации РСК «МиГ».

Некий «источник в ОПК» выдал обозревателю американского журнала пару тайн, связанных с созданием МиГ-35. (Отметим в скобках, что все «секреты» извлечены их Википедии и должным образом прокомментированы).

«Источник» поведал, что «сегодняшняя версия МиГ-35 — это не тот современный самолет, который в 2011 году отвергла Индия, отдав предпочтение французскому Rafale. Скорее, новый МиГ-35 — это несколько усовершенствованный вариант наземного базирования, сделанный на основе самолета палубной авиации МиГ-29КР». Ну, во-первых, тут имеется в виду не МиГ-29КР, которого не существует, а МиГ-29К. Во-вторых, это ни для кого не секрет — все микояновские истребители с индексами 29 и 35 с различными буквенными сочетаниями используют один и тот же планер с минимальными отклонениями от «стандарта», который был заложен в середине 80-х годов в изделии 9−31. Потому что планер обладает прекрасными летными характеристиками.

Вскоре ОКБ Микояна угодило в финансовую яму, которая оказалась чрезвычайно глубокой во временном отношении. Лишь к концу нулевых годов начались полеты обновленной версии — изделия 9−41. Этот палубный истребитель и получил индекс МиГ-29К.

Далее истребителю «ставят в вину», что у него, как и у МиГ-29К, нет отклоняемого вектора тяги. Действительно, у продемонстрированного в подмосковных Луховицах самолета такового нет. Но это не означает, что быть его не может. Дело в том, что используемый в истребителе двигатель РД-33МК в равной степени может использоваться как без всеракурсно отклоняемого сопла, так и с ним. И это в полной мере отработано на машине МиГ-29ОВТ. Тут, как говорится, «любые причуды за ваши деньги». То есть заказчик решает, нужен ему ОВТ или же можно немного сэкономить на стоимости покупки. Как показала практика, микояновский планер с силовой установкой ОКБ Климова и без того обладает прекрасной маневренностью. В конце концов, американцам не мешает считать свои истребители без ОВТ лучшими в мире.

Еще одна претензия американского журнала к российскому истребителю имеет и вовсе форму предположения. И базируется уже не на технических, а на экономических соображениях. Якобы РЛС, установленная на МиГ-35 — это станция не с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР), а со щелевидной антенной. Почему? Да потому что из-за санкций и боевых действий в Сирии Министерство обороны настолько обнищало, что не может закупать самолет в комплектации с АФАР. Умри, но красивее не скажешь. 

И тут же начинаются фантазии относительно того, что на МиГ35, вероятно, установлена РЛС со щелевой антенной решеткой с механическим сканированием. Надо сказать, что данный тип РЛС уже крайне редко используется и в истребителях четвертого поколения. А тут речь идет о поколении 4 с двумя плюсами.

В действительности же вся авионика МиГ-35 привязана именно к РЛС с АФАР, каковой является БРЛС Н010 «Жук-АЭ». И система навигации, и комплекс управления вооружением просто не смогут работать с другой РЛС, все развалится и расползется, самолет будет в воздухе беспомощным.

Вполне понятно, что на почве этих фантазий делается вывод о том, что самолет очень слабый. И что Министерство обороны РФ демонстрирует по отношению к его создателям акт милосердия, намереваясь запускать самолет в серийное производство через два-три года. Все-таки прославленная компания, которая раньше выпускала хорошие истребители, не должна умереть. И, как результат, для военно-воздушных сил НАТО такой самолет — большой подарок.

Примерно той же тональности придерживаются и китайцы. Но у них свой резон. Поскольку во время презентации российского легкого истребителя Владимир Путин сказал о его большом экспортном потенциале, то китайцы намерены с этим поспорить. В китайских СМИ появилась информация о превосходстве легкого истребителя Chengdu J-10 (F-10 в экспортном варианте) и в воздухе, и на мировом рынке.


Повторив непроверенные данные об отсутствии у МиГ-35 РЛС с АФАР, они делают упор на превосходстве в вооружении. И поскольку КНР с давних времен в создании технических новшеств руководствуется принципом «учись у лидеров, чтобы их превзойти», то и тут они оперируют именами американских ракет. Заявляя при этом, что у них получились «такие же».

Надо сказать, что машина получилась интернациональная. В далекие 80-е КНР купила у Израиля документацию на довольно посредственный истребитель Lavi. Китайские конструкторы подошли к приобретению творчески, улучшив летные качества. При этом пользовались консультациями специалистов ЦАГИ и ОКБ Микояна. Установили российский двигатель НПО «Сатурн». Авионику, вероятно, сделали сами, но, возможно, изучив какие-то зарубежные прототипы. Ракеты скопировали у американцев, которые разбрасывают их по всему свету, только успевай подбирать.

Первые модификации истребителя звезд с неба не хватали. Но сейчас примерно в той же степени готовности, что и МиГ-35, находится перспективный J-10С. И это уже очень серьезный самолет поколения 4++ - и с существенно сниженной заметностью, и с современной авионикой, и с серьезной боевой нагрузкой в 7250 кг (у МиГа на 250 кг меньше). Но разумеется, с худшей маневренностью. И с менее эффективными средствами радиоэлектронной борьбы — в этой области пока никто в мире не сравнялся с российскими инженерами.

Но коль китайцы делают упор на ракетную мощь, то мы и ограничимся рассмотрением данного вопроса.

Действительно, ракета малой дальности AIM-9X, аналог китайской, «посвежее», чем российская Р-73, применяющаяся в МиГ-35. По характеристикам она немного превосходит российскую ракету, хоть и имеет дальность в 18 км против 40 км. У «американки» при этом на 20% выше перегрузка при маневрировании, больше углы целеуказания головки самонаведения. И более высокая разрешающая способность матрицы ГСН. Правда, разница в выдерживаемых ракетой перегрузках не существенна. Р-73 поражает самолеты, маневрирующие с перегрузкой в 12g. В то время как максимальная допустимая перегрузка у истребителей не превышает 10g.

В отношении ракет средней дальности не все так однозначно не в нашу пользу. Здесь в качестве аналога китайцами предъявлена американская ракета AIM-120D. Да, у нее больше дальность — 180 км против 110 км нашей Р-27. Но меньше скорость — 4 М против 4,5 М. И вдвое меньше вес боевой части. Система наведения у Р-27 более разнообразна. Если у AIM-120D ГСН только активная радиолокационная ГСН, то у «россиянки» и активная, и пассивная (против средств РЭБ), и инфракрасная в зависимости от модификации. При этом используется и инерциальный канал наведения с радиокоррекцией.

Необходимо сказать, что по этому вопросу китайские критики МиГа ошибочно положились на всеведущую Википедию, сообщив, что Р-27 выпускается на Украине. В связи с чем у российского истребителя могут возникнуть серьезные проблемы. Нет, ракету делают в Москве в КБ «Вымпел».

Что же касается ракет «воздух-поверхность», то тут китайские критики аргументируют по формуле: «уж если А больше В, то и С заведомо больше D». В действительности же D больше С. Китайский истребитель использует ракету YJ-9, российский — Х-29. Вот их характеристики:

Длина, м: 2,5 — 3,9

Диаметр, м: 0,18 — 0,38

Масса, кг: 117 — 690

Масса БЧ, кг: 29 — 317

Дальность, км: 25 — 30

Скорость, км: 850 — 750

Круговое вероятное отклонение, м: 4 — 2,2

Тип ГСН: лазерная — телевизионная.

Также в МиГ-35 используются противокорабельная и противорадиолокационная модификация ракеты средней дальности Х-31. Есть примерно такая же, скопированная именно с Х-31, и на J-10С — YJ-9. Но оригинал значительно превосходит копию. Дальность от 120 км до 250 км против 50 км у «китаянки». Скорость — 3,1 М против 2 М. Побольше и вес БЧ.

Мы попытались рассмотреть только те претензии, которые высказаны в адрес МиГ35 на дальнем Западе и на не менее дальнем Востоке. Что-то, конечно, справедливо, что-то в корне неверно. Однако качество самолета определяется полной совокупностью его характеристик, которые следует рассматривать во взаимодействии. То есть определенный недостаток может компенсироваться какими-то достоинствами, а при определенных условиях и вовсе оказаться достоинством. Поэтому рыночный потенциал самолета может определить лишь сам рынок.

Правда, и он далеко не прост — на его работу зачастую влияют и политика, и корпоративное лоббирование. И мы можем наблюдать это в полной мере и внутри России.


http://www.lenty.ru/gobest.html?http.../?lenty=1@0851

----------


## Avia M

3 февраля 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" (филиал АО "РСК "МиГ") будет выполнять до 50% работ по выпуску истребителей МиГ-35, сообщил гендиректор "РСК "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко журналистам в пятницу в Нижнем Новгороде. Об этом пишет Интерфакс.

Отвечая на вопрос об объемах кооперации по выпуску новых самолетов МиГ-35 на нижегородском авиазаводе, И.Тарасенко сказал: "Сокол" - примерно в такой же пропорции (будет выполнять работы по МиГ-35), как мы делали самолет для ВМС Индии, и как мы сейчас делаем ОКР (опытно-конструкторские работы по МиГ-35). То есть - это агрегатное производство (на "Соколе"), после этого - сборка в Луховицах (производственный комплекс - филиал АО "РСК "МигГ" в г.Луховицы, Московская область), "облетка" и сдача заказчику. Примерно 50% от трудоемкости по изготовлению самолета".

----------


## LansE293

> *«МиГ-35 станет отличной мишенью для самолетов НАТО»*
> 
> Владимир Тучков:
> Американцы считают, что их ВВС без труда справятся с нашим новым истребителем


Извиняйте, если что не так, но странно все это:
AIM-9X и ее китайский двойник сравнивают с Р-73, а AIM-120D сравнивают с Р-27. Обе эти наши ракеты созданы в 80-х гг прошлого века в СССР. И автор статьи лепечет что-то про перегрузки и тепловую и пассивную ГСН для ракет Р-27 модульной конструкции. Я сомневаюсь, что на МИГ-35 планируют подвешивать Р-27Р и Т.

ИМХО если уж сравнивать, то можно сходить на официальный сайт производителя ракет, вот некоторые из них:
http://vympelmkb.com/category/products/
РВВ-МД (она же вероятно К-74М): РАКЕТА КЛАССА «ВОЗДУХ-ВОЗДУХ», глубокая модификация ракеты Р-73 с новой ГСН двигателем.
Ракета малой дальности и ближнего высокоманевренного воздушного боя с всеракурсным пассивным инфракрасным самонаведением (двухдиапазонная ИГС) и комбинированным аэрогазодинамическим управлением предназначена для поражения воздушных целей (истребителей, штурмовиков, бомбардировщиков, самолетов ВТА и вертолетов), в любое время суток, с любых направлений, на фоне земли, при активном противодействии противника. Двигательная установка – однорежимный РДТТ. Взрывательное устройство – радиолокационный неконтактный датчик цели. Боевая часть – стержневая. Входит в состав вооружения боевых самолетов и вертолетов российского производства. Подвеска ракеты на самолет-носитель осуществляется с помощью авиационного пускового устройства П-72-1Д (П-72-1ДБ2). 
Длина 2,9 м; стартовая масса 105 кг; вес боевой части 8 кг; дальность действия 40 км.
FIM-9X имеет 2 преимущества:
- захват цели на траектории (LOAL - "Lock-On After Launch") - большое преимущество, но и неисследованный и не проверенный в ситуации реального боя риск поразить свой самолет;
- малогабаритная автономная криогенная установка, предназначенная для получения хладагента, охлаждающего чувствительные элементы ГСН, непосредственно на самой ракете;
- вполне вероятно ИГС более "продвинутая", чем наша. По нашей ИГС надежных ТТХ у меня нет.

РВВ-БД (изделие 810)
Ракета большой дальности предназначена для поражения воздушных целей (истребителей, штурмовиков, бомбардировщиков, самолетов ВТА, вертолетов, крылатых ракет), в любое время суток, на всех ракурсах, в условиях РЭП,  на фоне земной и водной поверхности, в том числе с многоканальным обстрелом по принципу “пустил-забыл”. Система наведения – инерциальная с радиокоррекцией и активным радиолокационным самонаведением на конечном участке траектории. Двигательная установка – двухрежимный РДТТ. Взрывательное устройство – радиолокационный активный неконтактный и крнтактный датчики цели. Боевая часть – осколочно-фугасная. Входит в состав вооружения боевых самолетов российского производства. Подвеска ракеты на самолет-носитель осуществляется с помощью авиационного катапультного устройства АКУ-410-1 или АКУ-620. 
Длина 4,2 м; стартовая масса 600 кг; вес боевой части 60 кг; дальность действия 400 км.

РВВ-СД (она же изделие 170-1, она же К-77М), глубокая модернизация ракеты Р-77 с новой ГСН и двигателем.
Ракета средней дальности предназначена для поражения воздушных целей (истребителей, штурмовиков, бомбардировщиков, самолетов ВТА, вертолетов, крылатых ракет), в любое время суток, на всех ракурсах, в условиях РЭП,  на фоне земной и водной поверхности, в том числе с многоканальным обстрелом по принципу “пустил-забыл”. Система наведения – инерциальная с радиокоррекцией и активным радиолокационным самонаведением на конечном участке траектории (вскоре должна появится активно-пассивная ГСН). Двигательная установка – однорежимный РДТТ. Взрывательное устройство – лазерный неконтактный датчик цели. Боевая часть – стержневая, мультикуммулятивная. Входит в состав вооружения боевых самолетов российского производства. Подвеска ракеты на самолет-носитель осуществляется с помощью авиационного катапультного устройства АКУ-170Е. 
Длина 3,7 м; стартовая масса 190 кг; вес боевой части 22 кг; дальность действия 110 км.

----------


## KURYER

Интересно, откуда у lenta.ru такие сведения:



> Часть усовершенствований, однако, планируют вводить в процессе производства. По имеющейся информации, радар с активной фазированной антенной решеткой начнут устанавливать только с 30-й по счету серийной машины.


И по ценам. Рогозин:



> Легкий истребитель может и не сильно уступает в цене истребителям класса "Су" — внутри фактически такое же оборудование, но эксплуатационные расходы у него намного ниже. Поэтому его должны охотнее покупать наши партнеры. Я считаю, что за счет этого самолета мы можем проложить себе дорогу в рамках военно-технического сотрудничества», — добавил он.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я сомневаюсь, что на МИГ-35 планируют подвешивать Р-27Р и Т.


на Су-35С вполне себе применяется, чем в этом плане МиГ хуже? Хотя надо уже переходить на РВВ-СД



> РВВ-БД (изделие 810)


а это явно не для легкого МиГа.

----------


## LansE293

> на Су-35С вполне себе применяется, чем в этом плане МиГ хуже? Хотя надо уже переходить на РВВ-СД
> а это явно не для легкого МиГа.


Р-27Р и Т на СУ-35 мне не попадались (на СУ-33 в Сирии видел). На СУ-35 и СУ-30СМ из старых видел Р-27ЭТ, ЭР (но возможно это были ЭП, внешне не умею отличать) и Р-73 и Р-73Л. После появления изд.170-1 кажется на СУ-35 только Р-27ЭТ подвешивали. На МИГ-29К, помнится, подвешивали изд.170-1 и Р-73 (впрочем это могли быть и новые РВВ-МД, пока я внешние отличия не знаю).
РВВ-БД полегче Х-29Т (600 и 680 кг соответственно). Теоретически МИГ может поднять 2 шт. Будет АФАР, будет подальше "видеть", хотя для этой ракеты при пусках на мах дальность ИМХО нужет подсвет цели с другого самолета.

----------


## Djoker

> Интересно, откуда у lenta.ru такие сведения


От генконструктора и первого заместителя гендиректора "Фазотрон-НИИР" Юрия Гуськова:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - МиГ-35 для ВВС России в перспективе получат радар с АФАР

----------


## Avia M

Министерство обороны РФ и Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) могут подписать контракт на серийное производство более 30 новейших истребителей МиГ-35 уже в 2018 году. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Существует большая вероятность того, что программа госиспытаний завершится в середине 2018 года, после этого будет подписан контракт с Минобороны, и во второй половине года начнется серийное производство истребителей", - сказал собеседник агентства.

"Первоначально называлась цифра 37 самолетов, но, возможно, сейчас она возрастет", - добавил источник.

По его словам, уже в этом году планируется перейти от заводских испытаний двух имеющихся самолетов в подмосковных Луховицах к госиспытаниям в Государственном летно- испытательном центре в Ахтубинске (Астраханская область).

"Несколько позднее к госипытаниям подключатся еще два МиГ-35, контракт по которым на днях был подписан. Многие системы МиГ-35 успешно апробированы при создании МиГ-29К/ КУБ, поэтому никаких рисков для успешного завершения госиспытаний с переходом к серийному выпуску машин нет", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

В Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации не прокомментировали данную информацию.

----------


## KURYER

Новейшие истребители МиГ-35 могут появится в Армении



> Многоцелевые истребители МиГ-35 могут заменить самолеты МиГ-29 на российской авиационной базе, дислоцированной на ереванском аэродроме Эребуни, сказал командир авиабазы Александр Петров.
> Он отметил, что авиация развивается и в военно-воздушные силы России поступает новая авиационная техника, в основном, это самолеты Су —30. "Недавно показали пилотный проект самолета Миг-35. Не буду скрывать, что авиационная база, через определенное время — через несколько лет — может быть укомплектована самолетами МиГ-35, которые скоро будут производить в Российской Федерации", — сказал Петров.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

7 марта 2017 г. Испытания новейшего истребителя МиГ-35 идут в соответствии с графиком и продлятся еще два года, сообщил гендиректор корпорации "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы".  Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.
"У нас на ближайшие два года запланировано проведение испытаний. Пока машина ведет себя великолепно, я считаю, что мы идем в графике по проведению испытаний", - заявил И.Тарасенко. 
Он отметил, что контракт на поставку истребителей МиГ-35 в Вооруженные силы РФ пока не заключен.     "У нас есть контракт с Министерством обороны на разработку этого самолета, поэтому в рамках этого контракта мы изготовили два самолета и приступили непосредственно к испытаниям", - сказал гендиректор корпорации. 
"Пока мы летаем на летно-технические характеристики, отрабатываем систему управления самолета. Естественно, в программу испытаний входят и вопросы, касающиеся непосредственно применения всех видов авиационных средств поражения. Пока мы находимся на этапе, касающемся летно-технических характеристик", - подчеркнул И.Тарасенко.

О возможностях производства... 

7 марта 2017 г. Российская самолетостроительная корпорация (РСК) "МиГ" способна производить 36 самолетов в год, сообщил гендиректор РСК Илья Тарасенко, передает Интерфакс-АВН. 
"Мы 36 самолетов в год готовы спокойно делать, Каждые семь дней рабочих мы готовы изготавливать по одному самолету", - сказал И.Тарасенко в понедельник в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы".
По его словам, подобной производительности корпорации удалось добиться за счет введения потокового метода производства. Общий объем внутреннего рынка для продукции корпорации И.Тарасенко оценивает в 300 самолетов.

----------


## KURYER

;-)) Было бы странно если бы в ОАК по-другому думали:



> Перевооружение пилотажной группы ВКС России «Стрижи» на новейшие МиГ-35 расширит возможности пилотирования и повысит безопасность демонстрационных полетов. Об этом рассказал генеральный конструктор - вице-президент по инновациям ПАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" (ОАК) Сергей Коротков на открытии школьного образовательного авиационного кластера в технополисе "Москва".
> "Ресурс тех самолетов МиГ-29, которые сейчас эксплуатируются в группе "Стрижи", подходит к своему пределу. За оставшееся время необходимо решить вопрос поставки новой авиатехники для "Стрижей", чтобы они по-прежнему показывали свое мастерство", - сказал г-н Коротков.  По его словам, ремонтировать старые самолеты, конечно, можно, но есть понятие "безопасность". "Нельзя подвергать летчиков даже минимальному риску. У каждой техники есть свой предел", - пояснил Сергей Коротков.
> Он также подчеркнул, что идею заменить в группе самолеты МиГ-29 на МиГ-35 недавно высказал главком ВКС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> "ВКС России делают все, чтобы пилотажная группа не потеряла свое лицо, марку и прекрасный коллектив, который сегодня во всем мире демонстрирует свое мастерство. Полеты "Стрижей"  это и реклама нашей авиатехники, и продвижение ее на международном рынке", отметил г-н Коротков".
> Однако перевооружение "Стрижей" вряд ли произойдет в 2017 году. Ранее сообщалось, что первые поставки нового российского истребителя поколения "4++" МиГ-35 в российские Вооруженные силы запланированы на 2018 год.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ;-)) Было бы странно если бы в ОАК по-другому думали:


Есть еще и страшный вариант - на СМТ пересадить (Курск ведь на 30СМ переучивается)

----------


## Polikarpoff

Наверное, пускай тут будет, ибо большая часть его работы прошла на этих машинах.



> МОСКВА, 20 марта. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин присвоил звание Героя России старшему летчику-испытателю МиГа Михаилу Беляеву.
> Соответствующий указ главы государства размещен на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.
> Отмечается, что Беляев награжден "за мужество и героизм, проявленные при испытании авиационной техники".
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Путин присвоил звание Героя России летчику-испытателю МиГа Михаилу Беляеву - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Ряд стран сегодня ведут информационную войну против российских вооружений, чтобы подорвать позиции России на международном оружейном рынке, в частности дискредитируя в СМИ новый истребитель МиГ-35, заявил в четверг в эфире телеканала "Россия-24" помощник президента России по вопросам ВТС Владимир Кожин.
"Конечно, есть, к сожалению, и есть конкретные примеры. Мы не успели выкатить наш МиГ-35 – уникальный авиационный комплекс, как уже пошли статьи, аналитические материалы о том, что это всё старое и так далее. Это абсолютно точно элементы конкурентной борьбы, она ведется постоянно по всем направлениям", — ответил он на вопрос журналиста, "есть ли понятие информационной войны против российского оружия в современном мире"."

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170323/1490700133.html



"Москва. 24 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Россия в сфере военно-технического сотрудничества (ВТС) начала сталкиваться с конкуренцией со стороны Китая, сообщил помощник президента РФ по ВТС Владимир Кожин.
 "2016 год тоже показал очень интересную тенденцию, от которой мы не можем отмахиваться: к нам стали возвращаться уже позабытые страны - Сенегал, Руанда и дальше могу перечислять очень долго, кто работает, знает - с настоятельным требованием опять получать вооружения, опять продавать им оружие. При этом и мы знаем, и они собственно не скрывают - у них практически неплатежеспособные балансы, они не в состоянии расплачиваться валютой, но имеют уникальные либо природные, морские биоресурсные либо иные ресурсы своей страны и готовы на любые формы, какие мы только предложим", - сказал В.Кожин на коллегии Минпромторга в пятницу.
 "Но пока мы предложить ничего не можем. Наше место моментально занимают наши большие партнеры, в первую очередь, конечно, Китай. Занимают агрессивно, и мы это наблюдаем. И после того, как они туда приходят, нам уже там будет делать нечего. Чем больше мы будем так сидеть раскачиваться, искать и говорить, что это сложные формы, очень тяжелые формы, мы будем просто терять эти рынки, и уже вернуться на них будет очень сложно", - сказал В.Кожин.
 Он заявил, что хотел бы получить от Минпромторга предложения по возможным формам работы в этой области."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=445808



"Более 50% спроса на российскую военную технику в мире приходится на авиацию, сообщил в интервью телеканалу «Россия 24» помощник российского президента по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Владимир Кожин.

Отвечая на вопрос корреспондента, какая техника пользуется наибольшим спросом, Кожин сказал: «По-прежнему на первом месте, более 50%, авиационная техника — наши самолеты, наши вертолеты. Наша вертолетная техника представлена практически во всех регионах мира. На втором месте идет, конечно, сухопутная техника, порядка 20%. На третьем месте комплексы ПВО, радиоэлектронной защиты, и завершает все это военно-морской флот».

«Мы ожидаем новые контракты, останемся на таком же уровне, может побольше. Наш портфель заказов свыше $50 млрд. Это сложный рынок, цикличный и очень восприимчивый, — отмечает Кожин. — Большинство наших партнеров — страны, которые формируют свои бюджеты за счет энергоносителей. То, что происходит на рынках энергоносителей, моментально сказывается на их бюджетах и их возможностях. Мы представляем их возможности, свои возможности и считаем. Наши специалисты понимают, как будет развиваться рынок вооружений следующие пять лет, и какую нишу мы там можем занять».

Кроме того, Кожин oтметил, что программа импортозамещения практически закрыта, хоть и не на 100%. «Невозможно сказать, что сегодня это на 100%, проблема остается, но они не критичны, мы знаем, как их решить», — сказал Кожин."

https://rns.online/military/Pomoschn...u--2017-03-23/

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 9 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Военные довольны новейшим истребителем МиГ-35, сообщил замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Испытания идут планово. Хорошая машина",- сказал Борисов "Интерфаксу" во вторник.

Замминистра обороны РФ не стал отвечать на вопросы о том, когда истребитель будет принят на вооружение и когда будет заключен контракт на его серийное производство.  http://www.interfax.ru/russia/561618

P.S. На килях "Стрижей" упразднили "рекламу" МиГ...

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

> Замминистра обороны РФ не стал отвечать на вопросы о том, когда истребитель будет принят на вооружение и когда будет заключен контракт на его серийное производство.


Москва. 22 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Контракт на поставку в войска многоцелевого истребителя поколения "4++" МиГ-35 будет подписан после завершения госиспытаний
 В настоящее время МиГ-35 проходит испытания. По данным руководства корпорации "МиГ", они продлятся два года.
       Минобороны в мае направит проект государственной программы вооружения на 2018-2025 годы в коллегию Военно-промышленной комиссии, сообщил 12 апреля министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
       Программа должна быть сформирована к 1 июля и окончательно утверждена в конце 2017 года, сказал в марте "Интерфаксу" Д.Рогозин.
http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=451690

----------


## ZHeN

> Президент России Владимир Путин за проявленное мужество при пилотировании и испытании авиационной техники присвоил звание Героя России и вручил медаль «Золотая звезда» старшему летчику-испытателю корпорации «МиГ» Михаилу Беляеву. Об этом в среду, 24 мая, «Ленте.ру» сообщили в пресс-службе предприятия.
> 
> «Процесс создания нового самолета — титаническая работа, начиная с идеи, проектирования до воплощения летательного аппарата в металле и проведения первого вылета, поставки заказчику. Летчик-испытатель находится лишь на вершине айсберга. Поэтому это награда большого коллектива известной на весь мир Корпорации "МиГ"», — заявил Беляев.
> 
> Торжественная церемония прошла в Екатерининском зале первого корпуса Кремля.
> 
> Михаил Беляев — летчик-испытатель 1 класса. Родился в 1967 году, в 1988 году закончил авиационное училище в Чернигове. В 1995 — центр подготовки летчиков-испытателей в Ахтубинске. С 1996 на испытательной работе в РСК МиГ. Участвовал в испытаниях различных вариантов самолетов МиГ-23, 27, 29, 31, 35, МиГ-АТ. Выполнял первые полеты на МиГ-35 и МиГ-29К/КУБ, в том числе с палубы авианосца.


https://lenta.ru/news/2017/05/24/nagrada/

----------


## Polikarpoff

> https://lenta.ru/news/2017/05/24/nagrada/


Что-то "лента" тормозит, еще 20 марта Героя присвоили Путин присвоил звание Героя России летчику-испытателю МиГа Михаилу Беляеву - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## ZHeN

> Что-то "лента" тормозит, еще 20 марта Героя присвоили Путин присвоил звание Героя России летчику-испытателю МиГа Михаилу Беляеву - Общество - ТАСС


да, глупо вышло :) сорри

----------


## OKA

> Что-то "лента" тормозит, еще 20 марта Героя присвоили Путин присвоил звание Героя России летчику-испытателю МиГа Михаилу Беляеву - Общество - ТАСС


Не только "лента" :

Владимир Путин вручил Звезду Героя России шеф-пилоту Корпорации «МиГ» Михаилу Беляеву

----------


## Avia M

> Москва. 22 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Контракт на поставку в войска многоцелевого истребителя поколения "4++" МиГ-35 будет подписан после завершения госиспытаний
>  В настоящее время МиГ-35 проходит испытания. По данным руководства корпорации "МиГ", они продлятся два года.


ЛЕ БУРЖЕ (Париж), 19 июн — РИА Новости. Государственные испытания истребителя МиГ-35 завершатся в конце года, сообщил журналистам в понедельник в первый день работы авиасалона Ле Бурже-2017 заместитель генерального директора корпорации "МиГ" Виктор Чернов.

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170619/1496830054.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Минобороны определило облик нового истребителя МиГ-35

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация создает для воздушно-космических сил России новый сверхманевренный самолет — легкий истребитель МиГ-35. Согласно запросу Минобороны, на новый МиГ будут установлены двигатели с отклоняемым вектором тяги (ОВТ), радар с фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР) и новый прицельно-навигационный комплекс. ОВТ позволит истребителю зависать в воздухе подобно вертолету и совершать резкое торможение.

МиГ-35 был представлен военным в январе 2017 года в Луховицах. Внешне он выглядел как предшественник, МиГ-29, а вот «начинка» оказалась обновленной в части бортового и радиоэлектронного оборудования.

В ходе доработки планируются и другие изменения. Как сообщили «Известиям» в Минобороны, на новый МиГ будут установлены двигатели РД-33МК с отклоняемым вектором тяги и РЛС «Жук-А» с АФАР.

— Заказчик, в данном случае это Минобороны, хочет получить то, что ему необходимо. МиГ-35 создавался РСК «МиГ» как инициативная разработка. Был представлен как некий концепт-проект. Подобной практики в нашей промышленности раньше просто не было, — рассказал «Известиям» главный редактор журнала «Экспорт вооружений» Андрей Фролов.

Он подчеркнул, что особенность проекта диктует необходимость учитывать все пожелания Минобороны, подгоняя истребитель под актуальные задачи Военно-космических сил._

Минобороны определило облик нового истребителя МиГ-35 | Новости | Известия | 22.06.2017

----------


## leha-lp

Поговорил с летчиками четырех полков, два из них эксплуатировали МиГ-29. В один голос сказали, не дай бог нам вернуться(начать летать) на МиГ, все говорят, что этот самолет ни кому не нужен... Как то так.

----------


## Айдар

> Поговорил с летчиками четырех полков, два из них эксплуатировали МиГ-29. В один голос сказали, не дай бог нам вернуться(начать летать) на МиГ, все говорят, что этот самолет ни кому не нужен... Как то так.


Каковы причины столь отрицательных эмоций насчет миг_29 ? А про миг_35 пилоты что говорят ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Поговорил с летчиками четырех полков, два из них эксплуатировали МиГ-29. В один голос сказали, не дай бог нам вернуться(начать летать) на МиГ, все говорят, что этот самолет ни кому не нужен... Как то так.


В Курске об СМТ отзывались довольно лестно, хотя на фоне поступающих 30СМ машина действительно слабовата. 
Еще кое-чего в защиту МиГов. В отличии от более тяжелых и габаритных "Сухих", машина менее требовательна к аэродромному покрытию, и вполне может эксплуатироваться с автомобильных дорог и даже грунтовых ВПП, что в случае гипотетического конфликта, может оказаться решающим фактором выживания ВВС.

----------


## Антоха

> Поговорил с летчиками четырех полков, два из них эксплуатировали МиГ-29. В один голос сказали, не дай бог нам вернуться(начать летать) на МиГ, все говорят, что этот самолет ни кому не нужен... Как то так.


Для начала не понятно к чему тут это сказано. 
Далее. Интересно что это за четыре полка? 
Пока известны только два полка которые пересели с МиГ-29 на "Су" - Миллерово, Домна. Курск только начинают перевооружать, и летчики этого полка пока не имели возможность полноценно сравнить МиГ-29СМТ и Су-30СМ. Армавир получил Як-130. 
Летчики с которыми вы говорили, если конечно вы с кем-то реально говорили, получили возможность летать на качественно новых современных машинах, имеющих принципиально другие боевые параметры. До этого они летали на самолетах спроектированных в семидесятых-восьмидесятых годах прошлого века. Морально и физически старых. Так что конечно "не дай бог". Кто же захочет возвращаться на мерседес "SLK класса" прошлого века, после того как вкусил  рестайлинговый "SL" последнего поколения. 
Конечно восхищает ваше "все говорят, что этот самолет никому не нужен..."))) 
МО и Бондареву, Болгарам и Белорусам, Египтянам и Сирийцам, Сербам и Словакам, Перуанцам, Индусам и Иранцам нужен, а вашим знакомым нет? так может проблема не в самолете, а в ваших знакомых?)
МиГ-29СМТ, не говоря уже про МиГ-35, уж точно не уступает Су-30СМ в воздушном бою на малых и средних высотах, в ближнем бою так просто гасит Сушку. Это уже не раз подтвердили липецкие и астраханские лётчики. Как то так.

----------


## Айдар

> Для начала не понятно к чему тут это сказано. 
> Далее. Интересно что это за четыре полка? 
> Пока известны только два полка которые пересели с МиГ-29 на "Су" - Миллерово, Домна. Курск только начинают перевооружать, и летчики этого полка пока не имели возможность полноценно сравнить МиГ-29СМТ и Су-30СМ. Армавир получил Як-130. 
> Летчики с которыми вы говорили, если конечно вы с кем-то реально говорили, получили возможность летать на качественно новых современных машинах, имеющих принципиально другие боевые параметры. До этого они летали на самолетах спроектированных в семидесятых-восьмидесятых годах прошлого века. Морально и физически старых. Так что конечно "не дай бог". Кто же захочет возвращаться на мерседес "SLK класса" прошлого века, после того как вкусил  рестайлинговый "SL" последнего поколения. 
> Конечно восхищает ваше "все говорят, что этот самолет никому не нужен..."))) 
> МО и Бондареву, Болгарам и Белорусам, Египтянам и Сирийцам, Сербам и Словакам, Перуанцам, Индусам и Иранцам нужен, а вашим знакомым нет? так может проблема не в самолете, а в ваших знакомых?)
> МиГ-29СМТ, не говоря уже про МиГ-35, уж точно не уступает Су-30СМ в воздушном бою на малых и средних высотах, в ближнем бою так просто гасит Сушку. Это уже не раз подтвердили липецкие и астраханские лётчики. Как то так.


Все таки миг_35 пойдет в серию и это хорошо

----------


## L39aero

Выскажу свое фи, мигарь в бб хорош, прям машина что надо, но проблема вся в том, что надо еще куда то долететь на нем, а с этим у него офигительные проблемы, 9-13(сам летал) потяжелее 9-12 будет(а отсюда и стараю любовь у астраханцев к нему), смт по сравнению с ними в плане маневренности еще бревнее! Нашли конечно с чем сравнивать с 30 см без вт, еще бы с миг-31 в таком случае сравнили! Машины по сути для других задач! 29 это ПВО европейской части страны и стран овд, а 30 см многофункциональный истребитель! Сравнение аналогично су-24 и су-25!один бомбер, а второй штурмовик на каждый день! По факту в большом бабахе надо иметь производство массовое и лучше 29 и 25 го просто не придумать(войсковая эксплуатация просто супер), а для сдерживания и уверенного чувства наличия авиации(экономичность содержания при приемлемом уровне затрат и численности) конечно су-30см/34/35.Ибо только сухие несут нормальный РЛК, имеют адекватную дальность и продолжительность и соответствующую боевую нагрузку! Без них никуда) Миг-35 на данном этапе миф и не более, как появится увт и афар, тогда про него можно говорить

----------


## Антоха

> Выскажу свое фи, мигарь в бб хорош, прям машина что надо, но проблема вся в том, что надо еще куда то долететь на нем, а с этим у него офигительные проблемы, 9-13(сам летал) потяжелее 9-12 будет(а отсюда и стараю любовь у астраханцев к нему), смт по сравнению с ними в плане маневренности еще бревнее! Нашли конечно с чем сравнивать с 30 см без вт, еще бы с миг-31 в таком случае сравнили! Машины по сути для других задач! 29 это ПВО европейской части страны и стран овд, а 30 см многофункциональный истребитель! Сравнение аналогично су-24 и су-25!один бомбер, а второй штурмовик на каждый день! По факту в большом бабахе надо иметь производство массовое и лучше 29 и 25 го просто не придумать(войсковая эксплуатация просто супер), а для сдерживания и уверенного чувства наличия авиации(экономичность содержания при приемлемом уровне затрат и численности) конечно су-30см/34/35.Ибо только сухие несут нормальный РЛК, имеют адекватную дальность и продолжительность и соответствующую боевую нагрузку! Без них никуда) Миг-35 на данном этапе миф и не более, как появится увт и афар, тогда про него можно говорить


ни кто и не говорит, что надо/можно без Сухих. Война дело комплексное. Там не только АК-100 нужен, но и АК-102 пригодится. Тактическая ниша для МиГ-35 есть, и никакие Су-27СМ/30СМ/35 её не закроют именно из-за своих размеров и тяжести при полной заправке. 
а на счет мифов, о возможностях и будущем МиГ-35, я с вами соглашусь. Пока первый полк не сформируют/перевооружат, разговаривать вообще не о чем.

----------


## leha-lp

> Для начала не понятно к чему тут это сказано. 
> Далее. Интересно что это за четыре полка? 
> Пока известны только два полка которые пересели с МиГ-29 на "Су" - Миллерово, Домна. Курск только начинают перевооружать, и летчики этого полка пока не имели возможность полноценно сравнить МиГ-29СМТ и Су-30СМ. Армавир получил Як-130. 
> Летчики с которыми вы говорили, если конечно вы с кем-то реально говорили, получили возможность летать на качественно новых современных машинах, имеющих принципиально другие боевые параметры. До этого они летали на самолетах спроектированных в семидесятых-восьмидесятых годах прошлого века. Морально и физически старых. Так что конечно "не дай бог". Кто же захочет возвращаться на мерседес "SLK класса" прошлого века, после того как вкусил  рестайлинговый "SL" последнего поколения. 
> Конечно восхищает ваше "все говорят, что этот самолет никому не нужен..."))) 
> МО и Бондареву, Болгарам и Белорусам, Египтянам и Сирийцам, Сербам и Словакам, Перуанцам, Индусам и Иранцам нужен, а вашим знакомым нет? так может проблема не в самолете, а в ваших знакомых?)
> МиГ-29СМТ, не говоря уже про МиГ-35, уж точно не уступает Су-30СМ в воздушном бою на малых и средних высотах, в ближнем бою так просто гасит Сушку. Это уже не раз подтвердили липецкие и астраханские лётчики. Как то так.


Написал к тому, что не смотря на вашу личную любовь к ОКБ МиГ и продукции оного. В войсках летный состав не горит желанием осваивать мифический МиГ-35.
К то муже переделанный из корабелки, таскающий почти две тонны лишнего железа. Вы правда думаете, что он чего там может в МВБ..
Этот самолет ВВС РФ, с современной аэродромной сетью, не нужен, плюс он в попытках догнать Су, перетяжелен и перенасыщен оборудование, что автоматически лишило его единственного достоинства(дешевизна), плюс цена, озвученную в СМИ, говорит о бессмысленности, а в некоторых случаях и полной глупости в закупке для ВВС РФ, этого "чуда".  Насколько можно реализовать его экспортный потенциал, покажет время. Но и в этом аспекте думаю он окажется провальным. Дай бог ОКБ сделает выводы и начнет грамотно строить маркетинговою политику, используя свои достоинства.

----------


## Антоха

> Написал к тому, что не смотря на вашу личную любовь к ОКБ МиГ и продукции оного. В войсках летный состав не горит желанием осваивать мифический МиГ-35.
> К то муже переделанный из корабелки, таскающий почти две тонны лишнего железа. Вы правда думаете, что он чего там может в МВБ..
> Этот самолет ВВС РФ, с современной аэродромной сетью, не нужен, плюс он в попытках догнать Су, перетяжелен и перенасыщен оборудование, что автоматически лишило его единственного достоинства(дешевизна), плюс цена, озвученную в СМИ, говорит о бессмысленности, а в некоторых случаях и полной глупости в закупке для ВВС РФ, этого "чуда".  Насколько можно реализовать его экспортный потенциал, покажет время. Но и в этом аспекте думаю он окажется провальным. Дай бог ОКБ сделает выводы и начнет грамотно строить маркетинговою политику более грамотно, используя свои достоинства.


верно ли я вас понял:
1. Россия не нуждается в легком/среднем многофункциональном самолете ОКБ "МиГ". 
2. Тактические и эксплуатационные вопросы, при схожих боевых возможностях, меркнут по сравнению с фактором цены и пресловутой дальностью полета. 
3. Весь спектр задач современной истребительной авиации можно решить используя самолеты семейства Су. 
4. микояновским "горе-маркетологам" надо сосредоточиться на вопросах продвижения и обслуживания ранее выпущенной техники, вязании носочков и не раздражать своим присутствием.

Этот вывод вы сделали после разговоров с некими летчиками пересевшими с МиГ-29 на другой тип?

----------


## leha-lp

> верно ли я вас понял:
> 1. Россия не нуждается в легком/среднем многофункциональном самолете ОКБ "МиГ". 
> 2. Тактические и эксплуатационные вопросы, при схожих боевых возможностях, меркнут по сравнению с фактором цены и пресловутой дальностью полета. 
> 3. Весь спектр задач современной истребительной авиации можно решить используя самолеты семейства Су. 
> 4. микояновским "горе-маркетологам" надо сосредоточиться на вопросах продвижения и обслуживания ранее выпущенной техники, вязании носочков и не раздражать своим присутствием.
> 
> Этот вывод вы сделали после разговоров с некими летчиками пересевшими с МиГ-29 на другой тип?


1. Не совсем. В нынешнем составе ВВС(в том числе учитывая численность и базирование)- да, вообще не нужен, любого ОКБ.
2. Есть  такое понятие. Зависимость хода и исхода войны от экономического потенциала. Так, что делать самолет пытающейся достигнуть возможности другого, без каких либо преимуществ, глупо. А если он еще и дороже, вообще преступно. Пресловутая дальность нивелируется базированием и количеством, а тут увы.
3. ИА, несомненно.
4. Вот основная беда, это вот такой обиженный апломб Микояна, да и любого считающего себя недооцененным(сухой в некоторых вопросах аналогично). Не следует гоняться, предложи креатив, создай свое, используй свои преимущества. А погоня, еще ни кому, не помогла..
Выводы я делаю из своих 25 лет службы, опыта полетов и участия в различных "мероприятиях", общения с гораздо большим количеством летного состава, используя свое военное образование.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Этот самолет ВВС РФ, с современной аэродромной сетью, не нужен


"современная аэродромная сеть" - это первое, что будет уничтожено в ходе военного конфликта.



> К то муже переделанный из корабелки, таскающий почти две тонны лишнего железа.


Это чего же там "корабельного" на 2 тонны остается?

----------


## Антоха

> 1. Не совсем. В нынешнем составе ВВС(в том числе учитывая численность и базирование)- да, вообще не нужен, любого ОКБ.
> 2. Есть  такое понятие. Зависимость хода и исхода войны от экономического потенциала. Так, что делать самолет пытающейся достигнуть возможности другого, без каких либо преимуществ, глупо. А если он еще и дороже, вообще преступно. Пресловутая дальность нивелируется базированием и количеством, а тут увы.
> 3. ИА, несомненно.
> 4. Вот основная беда, это вот такой обиженный апломб Микояна, да и любого считающего себя недооцененным(сухой в некоторых вопросах аналогично). Не следует гоняться, предложи креатив, создай свое, используй свои преимущества. А погоня, еще ни кому, не помогла..
> Выводы я делаю из своих 25 лет службы, опыта полетов и участия в различных "мероприятиях", общения с гораздо большим количеством летного состава, используя свое военное образование.


1. Позиция понятна.
2. Ход и исход войны никак не связан с экономическим потенциалом страны, которая не вложила ни копейки в разработку нового самолета. ВВС высказали, и несколько раз меняли, свои требования к МиГ-35. Именно поэтому машина так долго и мучительно рождалась. Принятие решения о закупке крупной партии "самолетов без преимуществ" и поставке их в войска, если и будет сделано, то на основании комплекса факторов. По-прежнему убежден, что цена тут не первична, а глупость или преступная расточительность маловероятны. В случае внешней агрессии, промышленности всё равно не удастся произвести какое-то значимое количество новых самолетов, а в эксплуатации МиГи очевидно дешевле Су. 
3. Позиция понятна.
4. О какой обиде и недооцененности идет речь? В чем апломб Микояна? Это же вы (Сухие) зашли сюда и начали рассказывать о бессмысленности, дороговизне и отставании самолета, который НЕ позиционируется разработчиком как аналог или конкурент машинам семейства Су-27. Что за агрессивное навязывание "своего превосходства"? 


P.S. Многие летчики, с которыми я общаюсь, летавшие на МиГ-29 и переучившиеся на Су-30СМ, с теплотой вспоминают ту машину и спокойно рассказывают о её преимуществах и недостатках. 
Еще большее число летчиков из Кубинки, Липецка и Астрахани, имеющих реальный опыт полетов против Су-27/Су-30СМ, приведут вам  массу доводов как за МиГ, так и против Су. Они ждут МиГ-35, как ждали его в Миллерово и Курске. И не потому, что они оголтелые фанатики МиГов, просто они хорошо владеют своей техникой и используют её сильные стороны в рамках конкретных задач.

----------


## leha-lp

> 1. Позиция понятна.
> 2. Ход и исход войны никак не связан с экономическим потенциалом страны, которая не вложила ни копейки в разработку нового самолета. ВВС высказали, и несколько раз меняли, свои требования к МиГ-35. Именно поэтому машина так долго и мучительно рождалась. Принятие решения о закупке крупной партии "самолетов без преимуществ" и поставке их в войска, если и будет сделано, то на основании комплекса факторов. По-прежнему убежден, что цена тут не первична, а глупость или преступная расточительность маловероятны. В случае внешней агрессии, промышленности всё равно не удастся произвести какое-то значимое количество новых самолетов, а в эксплуатации МиГи очевидно дешевле Су. 
> 3. Позиция понятна.
> 4. О какой обиде и недооцененности идет речь? В чем апломб Микояна? Это же вы (Сухие) зашли сюда и начали рассказывать о бессмысленности, дороговизне и отставании самолета, который НЕ позиционируется разработчиком как аналог или конкурент машинам семейства Су-27. Что за агрессивное навязывание "своего превосходства"? 
> 
> 
> P.S. Многие летчики, с которыми я общаюсь, летавшие на МиГ-29 и переучившиеся на Су-30СМ, с теплотой вспоминают ту машину и спокойно рассказывают о её преимуществах и недостатках. 
> Еще большее число летчиков из Кубинки, Липецка и Астрахани, имеющих реальный опыт полетов против Су-27/Су-30СМ, приведут вам  массу доводов как за МиГ, так и против Су. Они ждут МиГ-35, как ждали его в Миллерово и Курске. И не потому, что они оголтелые фанатики МиГов, просто они хорошо владеют своей техникой и используют её сильные стороны в рамках конкретных задач.


2. Видимо мне в академии ВВА, в отличии от вас другие законы и закономерности ведения войны преподавали... 
4. Вы же так реагируете на здоровую критику :микояновским "горе-маркетологам"... не нуждается в легком/среднем многофункциональном самолете ОКБ "МиГ"... О превосходстве ни кто не говорил, говорилось о бессмысленной попытке влезть в нишу, не предложив продукт который бы имел конкурентные преимущества, так еще и за большие деньги. 

P.S. Ровно в два раза, больше других летчиков, есть объективные показатели. А сказки летного состава, это здорово но... 
В кулуарных разговорах, летчик с летчиком, когда понт не приветствуется, и пяткой в грудь бить не прилично, обычно говорят совсем другие вещи, уж извините... А тепло, лично я, вспоминаю все самолеты на которых летал, у каждого своя изюминка.
Из моих знакомых пересевших с МиГ на Су( а их уже давно перевалило за 20 летчиков), даже сравнивая 9-12 и Су-27п, через пол года полетов, ни один не захотел вернутся на МиГ, а какие гадости про предыдущий самолет некоторые говори, что просто диву даешься...
А так, за сим откланиваюсь, видимо конструктивный разговор не получиться, можно только хорошо. Честь имею...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Коллеги, главное назначение МиГ-35 - поддержать РСК МиГ. Ни для чего иного он не нужен. Преимуществ перед Су-35 он не имеет, более того, по многим параметрам уступает. Наверное, многие на меня набросятся, но концепция МиГ-29 исходно была протянута за уши. Так что, если называть фамилии тех, кто виновен в нынешнем состоянии микояновцев, то это Беляков и Федосов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Леонид, не могли бы вы подробнее изложить свою мысль насчет "притянутой за уши" концепции? В чем ее ошибочность, на ваш взгляд? Мне-то кажется, что он просто недоразмерен оказался. Уродливый горб СМТ, по-моему, об этом тоже говорит. Насчет поддержки РСК могу согласиться, но тогда мне непонятно, почему отказались от МИГ-АТ, а стали долбаться с ЯКом? По моим представлениям на момент своего создания МИГ-АТ был более подходящ для запуска в серию. С ним, мне кажется, мороки было бы гораздо меньше, чем с ЯКом.

----------


## ZHeN

наверное, во времена МИГ-АТ таких "штаноподдерживающих" задач ещё никому не ставили

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Леонид, не могли бы вы подробнее изложить свою мысль насчет "притянутой за уши" концепции? В чем ее ошибочность, на ваш взгляд? Мне-то кажется, что он просто недоразмерен оказался. Уродливый горб СМТ, по-моему, об этом тоже говорит. Насчет поддержки РСК могу согласиться, но тогда мне непонятно, почему отказались от МИГ-АТ, а стали долбаться с ЯКом? По моим представлениям на момент своего создания МИГ-АТ был более подходящ для запуска в серию. С ним, мне кажется, мороки было бы гораздо меньше, чем с ЯКом.


Если кратко. Был в своё время конкурс по программе ПФИ. МиГ проиграл, не выполнив ТТЗ. Тогда Беляков с Федосовым сочинили концепцию тяжелый-легкий, сославшись на пару F-15 - F-16. При этом в исходном виде лёгкий истребитель F-16A предназначался для БВБ в ПМУ с соответствующим КБО и КАВ. Кроме того - 1 двигатель, того же класса, что на F-15. Отсюда существенно меньшая стоимость по сравнению с F-15A. Такая концепция была у американцев. И то, в USAF F-16 как истребитель практически не использовался, во время б/действий выполняя функции ИБ. Задачи В-В во всех конфликтах с участием США выполнял F-15. В общем, концепция тяжелый-легкий с самого начала, столкнувшись с суровой реальностью, дала трещину. При наличии в ВВС тяжёлого истребителя, лёгкий имеет смысл только при значительно меньшей стоимости. Но, тут такое дело: снизить стоимость можно только обрезанием функционала. И лёгкий истребитель - это недоистребитель. 
Теперь вернёмся к МиГ-29. Не знаю, сознательно ли Федосов пошёл на подлог, в своих мемуарах он писал, что они предполагали линейную зависимость стоимости от веса, хотя очевидно же, что это не так. Искренне ли "МиГ Электроникс" заблуждался, или нет - теперь уже и не узнаешь. Но, факт есть факт: Федосов с Беляковым пропихнуть на вооружение самолёт, проигравший конкурс, при этом обещали, что стоить он будет меньше, чем Су-27 (ничего не напоминает? Традиции, однако!). Реально же МиГ стоил не на много меньше Су: два мотора, БРЛС (85% поблочной унификации Н-001 и Н-019), ОЛС, РСД и пр. Короче, по составу (что и определяет стоимость) то же, что и Су-27, только все характеристики хуже. Да и масштабный фактор не в пользу МиГа. 
Та же фигня и в случае МиГ-35 - Су-35, только усугубленная тем, что МиГ на базе двухместной корабелки. Даже Рогозин признал, что цена у них близкая, правда начал петь про низкую стоимость эксплуатации. Ню-ню. Трындеть, как говорится, не мешки ворочать. А трындун он знатный, профессионал - журнолажник по образованию. Сынка вот пристроилпристроил.. Ну да ладно, не о людях нетрадиционной ориентации речь.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

И таки да, Вы, FLOGGER, совершенно правы, написав, что МиГ-29 недоразмерен. Вот поэтому он конкурс и проиграл. И сейчас из-за этого проблемы. Но, увеличив размерность, получишь Су-27 с производными.

----------


## FLOGGER

> увеличив размерность, получишь Су-27 с производными.


Это-то понятно. Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## paralay

> Мне-то кажется, что он (МиГ-29) просто недоразмерен оказался. Уродливый горб СМТ, по-моему, об этом тоже говорит


До "горбов" доживает масса истребителей, F-16, F-18, F-15. Это обычная практика, когда нет денег на "большую модернизацию". Хорнет еще и масштабирование пережил, тут не поскупились




> Насчет поддержки РСК могу согласиться, но тогда мне непонятно, почему отказались от МИГ-АТ, а стали долбаться с ЯКом?


МиГ-АТ не летает на угла атаки 30 градусов, а Як как бы может (по заявлению разработчика). Судя по количеству клонов Як-130 (Aermacchi M-346 и китайский L-15), можно заключить, что выводы комиссия сделала правильные.




> после нескольких раундов которой проекты ОКБ им. П.О.Сухого и А.И.Микояна были сняты с конкурса под предлогом, что эти организации и так загружены другими заказами со стороны ВВС, а чтобы придать больший вес данной резолюции, в ней появилась мотивировка, что перспективная «сушка» является однодвигательной, а МиГ не позволяет реализовать полет с большими углами атаки. В результате в итоговом документе, представленном на утверждение главкому ВВС, появился вывод о том, что «аванпроекты ОКБ им. П. О. Сухого и ОКБ им. А. И. Микояна не удовлетворяют требованиям ТТЗ», в связи, с чем предполагалось «продолжить работы по разработке эскизного проекта и постройке макета УТК-Як и УТК-200 ЭМЗ им. В.М.Мясищева». Если ОКБ им. П.О.Сухого такое решение встретило относительно спокойно, то ОКБ им. А.И.Микояна, быстро терявшее к этому времени финансирование по большинству своих разработок (и в том числе по истребителю пятого поколения 1-42), не смирилось с таким исходом конкурса. В результате в решении комиссии главный конструктор А.А.Белосвет записал свое «особое мнение»: «самолеты УТК-Як и М-200 в полете на углах атаки 30... 35 градусов и тяговооруженности 0,6... 0,7 небезопасны не только для обучения, но и для полетов вообще»


http://www.paralay.com/utk.html

----------


## Антоха

> А так, за сим откланиваюсь, видимо конструктивный разговор не получиться, можно только хорошо. Честь имею...


Вы правы, конструктивной беседы не получается. Опять начались знакомые песни, про "25 лет службы" и "Академию". Как часто мы слышим все эти пенсионные понты.
Обратите внимание, что до вашего появления тут никто не занимался изливанием дифирамб в отношении нового самолета. Народ спокойно фиксировал состояние программы и отслеживал новости о проекте. Пришли вы и Leonid Krylov и "конструктивно" вылили ведро помоев на самолеты и людей их создававших.
P.S.: вы правы, мне нравится МиГ-29, это моя религия с самого детства. Я искренне уверен, что его следующая ступень развития в лице МиГ-35, найдет своего потребителя на современном рынке вооружений. Прославленное КБ будет жить в новых машинах.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вы правы, конструктивной беседы не получается. Опять начались знакомые песни, про "25 лет службы" и "Академию". Как часто мы слышим все эти пенсионные понты.
> Обратите внимание, что до вашего появления тут никто не занимался изливанием дифирамб в отношении нового самолета. Народ спокойно фиксировал состояние программы и отслеживал новости о проекте. Пришли вы и Leonid Krylov и "конструктивно" вылили ведро помоев на самолеты и людей их создававших.
> P.S.: вы правы, мне нравится МиГ-29, это моя религия с самого детства. Я искренне уверен, что его следующая ступень развития в лице МиГ-35, найдет своего потребителя на современном рынке вооружений. Прославленное КБ будет жить в новых машинах.


А где Вы увидели ведро помоев? Давайте-ка  конкретно. Что из написанного не соответствует действительности? Или за "помои" воспринимается любая критика объекта религиозного поклонения?
Причём, заметьте, никто не сказал, что МиГ-29 плохой самолёт. Просто, при наличии более эффективного самолёта за те же деньги, он не нужен. Критерий есть такой: эффективность/стоимость.

----------


## Polikarpoff

_ВКС России имеют все шансы на год раньше получить на вооружение истребители Миг-35.
Изначально планировалось, что истребители поколения “4++” поступят на вооружение в 2020 году, однако, как заявил источник ИА “Новости ВПК”, самолеты могут усилить воздушный флот России уже в 2019 году. И хотя Миг-35 отсутствовал на Парижском авиасалоне, разработчик заявляет, что истребитель будет представлен уже на выставке МАКС-2017 в России этим летом.

Данный самолет сконструирован для базирования в "жестких условиях", способен на укороченные взлеты и посадки, может храниться под открытым небом в течение многих месяцев, предусмотрена замена двигателя всего за 58 минут, сообщает пресс-секретарь РСК МиГ Анастасия Кравченко.

Скорее всего, ВКС РФ станут первым эксплуатантом истребителя. Как ожидается, первая партия составит 37 самолетов, окончательное количество может достичь 258 машин - при условии полной замены парка МиГ-29 на 35-ю модель. Кроме того, МиГ-35 имеет значительный экспортный потенциал - более 30 стран мира покупали МиГ-29, замена которых неизбежна._

https://www.rusdialog.ru/news/111962_1498580132

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 4 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Корпорация "Фазотрон-НИИР" ведет разработку бортовой радиолокационной станции с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (БРЛС с АФАР) для перспективного легкого истребителя МиГ-35, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в корпорации.
       "Первый предсерийный образец БРЛС с АФАР для МиГ-35 может быть создан до конца текущего года"

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=455657

----------


## FLOGGER

> До "горбов" доживает масса истребителей, F-16, F-18, F-15. Это обычная практика,


Это все мне известно, не новость. Вы забыли еще МИГ-21СМТ упомянуть. Я не думаю, что горбы на СМТ, обоих, улучшили их летные качества. Особенно такие как управляемость, маневренность. Недаром, наверное, на МИГ-21СМТ впоследствии горб убрали. Бедой 29-го была дальность полета. Отсюда и вырос горб у него - чтоб было куда керосин залить. Хорошо помню высказывание одного летчика, не помню, где читал, на "Стрижах", вроде, так он говорил, что хороший самолет 29-й, но через 40 минут полета уже хочется где-нибудь аэродром увидеть. Ну, а до "масштабирования" МИГ-29 почему-то не дожил. Наверное, потому что есть Су-27.



> МиГ-АТ не летает на угла атаки 30 градусов, а Як как бы может (по заявлению разработчика).


Не аргумент. Попытайтесь вспомнить, сколько трахались с Як-130-м! Для простоты понимания возьмите фото самого первого Як-130 и серийного образца - общего очень мало, только идея. Я думаю, что, если б захотели, то и МИГ-АТ показал бы то, что требуется. И мне почему-то кажется, что это было бы сделать не сложнее, чем с ЯК-ом. И ваша пометка 


> а Як как бы может (по заявлению разработчика)


 говорит о том, что у\а 30 град. у Яка - это еще не факт. Тогда в чем преимущество? В мифическом "перепрограммировании"?



> Судя по количеству клонов Як-130 (Aermacchi M-346 и китайский L-15),


Да, "клоны" есть, это факт, только нужно вспомнить, что округлый конус первыми сделали итальянцы. И с ним уже он пошел в серию. И, конечно, мы можем только гадать, какая судьба могла бы быть у МИГа, пойди он в серию. Мне он представляется более простым и технологичным, более похожим на УТС.

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Новейший радар для МиГ-35 создадут до конца года
Первый предсерийный образец радара с активной фазированной решеткой (АФАР) для МиГ-35 планируется создать до конца года. Об этом сообщает "Интерфакс-АВН" со ссылкой на корпорацию "Фазотрон-НИИР", которая занимается разработкой бортовой радиолокационной станции (БРЛС) для этого перспективного истребителя.

На первом этапе серийные МиГ-35 будут оснащаться радарами типа "Жук-М", которые сейчас ставятся на истребители МиГ-29СМТ. Переход истребителей на БРЛС с АФАР станет возможным после создания опытной партии радаров и проведения летных испытаний. Только после этого Минобороны сможет принять решение об оснащении боевых самолетов новой разработкой.

Вместе с тем создание БРЛС с АФАР не ведется с нуля, определенный задел для этого уже создан. В частности, один экземпляр такой станции под обозначением "Жук-А" устанавливался на истребителе МиГ-35, который принимал участие в индийском тендере на закупку партии легких многофункциональных боевых самолетов.

Напомним, официальная презентация МиГ-35 состоялась в январе текущего года, сейчас активно проходят государственные испытания боевой машины. Благодаря новейшему радару и цифровой системе обработки информации самолет способен сопровождать тридцать целей и одновременно атаковать шесть. Дальность работы радара сегодня достигает 160 километров, а в перспективе ее планируют увеличить до 280.

Также МиГ-35 оснащается более грозным вооружением, изюминка которого - возможность поражать цели на большой дальности, до входа в зону видимости ПВО._

https://rg.ru/2017/07/11/novejshij-r...onca-goda.html

----------


## Djoker

Репетиция МАКС


Сегодняшняя репетиция МАКС: fotografersha

----------


## Djoker

https://missiles2go.ru/2017/07/16/ma...ni-do-nachala/

----------


## Антоха

Минобороны планирует начать закупки легкого истребителя МиГ-35 с 2018 года, заявил замглавы оборонного ведомства Юрий Борисов на авиасалоне МАКС-2017.

«У нас завершаются опытно-конструкторские работы, мы надеемся, что с 2018 года мы будем осуществлять закупку в интересах Вооруженных сил», – цитирует замминистра ТАСС.
Напомним, в пятницу гендиректор Российской самолетостроительной корпорации «МиГ» Илья Тарасенко сообщил, что в течение двух лет начнется серийное производство истребителя МиГ-35. В июне замгендиректора корпорации «МиГ» Виктор Чернов заявил, что государственные испытания истребителя МиГ-35 завершатся в конце 2017 года, в ближайшие два–три года будут заключены контракты с ВКС и зарубежными партнерами.

https://www.vz.ru/news/2017/7/18/879189.html

----------


## PPV

На Су-35 ГСИ еще не закончены, а тут за год обещают управиться!
Оптимисты!

----------


## Айдар

> На Су-35 ГСИ еще не закончены, а тут за год обещают управиться!
> Оптимисты!


Вы наверно хотели сказать миг_35 гси не закончены

----------


## Red307

> Вы наверно хотели сказать миг_35 гси не закончены


Он же написал Су-35. 
Просто суховские самолеты можно клепать сотнями без подписи приемки ГСИ, а микояне должны дождаться акта и только после этого начать строить серии.
Вариант "опытной эксплуатации" и десятков лет доводки не рассматривается :Smile:

----------


## Айдар

> Он же написал Су-35. 
> Просто суховские самолеты можно клепать сотнями без подписи приемки ГСИ, а микояне должны дождаться акта и только после этого начать строить серии.
> Вариант "опытной эксплуатации" и десятков лет доводки не рассматривается


 почему такое предвзятое отношение к мигу ? а сухим поблажки ? так не честно. не каждая страна может себе позволить тяжелые су ,да и не всем нужны ( если территория мала ).

----------


## Red307

Я не знаю. Может фирменный патриотизм.
Справедливости ради, стоит сказать, что миг в кооперации с московским фазатроном за последние четверть века мало чего добился. РЛС с ЩАР, про которые на западе уже практически забыли. Малые тиражи, отставание от мировых аналогов. Отсюда малая рыночная привлекательность.

----------


## Антоха

"собаки" лают, а караван идет

----------


## Red307

> "собаки" лают, а караван идет


Это про Сухих?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ё





> *Минобороны закупит 24 истребителя МиГ-35* 
> 
> Закупка будет осуществлена в рамках государственной программы вооружений на 2018–2025 годы.
> 
> Как сообщает "Коммерсант", всего для ВКС приобретут 24 истребителя, шесть из которых будут переданы авиационной группе высшего пилотажа "Стрижи".
> 
> Судьба МиГ-35 до последнего оставалась нерешённой: создание самолёта сопровождалось целой серией слухов о том, что военные могут не купить перспективный истребитель, однако грядущая закупка 24 машин, по словам экспертов, снимает вопросы относительно МиГ-35.


https://life.ru/t/%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BC...tielia_migh-35

----------


## Red307

А зачем миг-35 сзади пустое место?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А зачем миг-35 сзади пустое место?


Оно занято.

----------


## Red307

> Оно занято.


А фонарь, как будто летчик должен быть

----------


## Polikarpoff

Унификация. В одноместном там дополнительный бак на 200 л. В машинах изначально предусмотрен вариант трансформации из одноместного в двухместный (а так же обратно), что в свое время и было проделано с МиГ-35 б/н 961 в МиГ-29КУБ б/н 204

----------


## Red307

Я понимаю, что эстетической стороной вопроса никто не озаботился, но как-то странно смотрится, как будто забыли летчика посадить. Амеры, вон, на Ф-15 разные фонари сделали, хотя кокпиты унифицированы. Интересно, а с точки зрения аэродинамики как?

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## Red307

> 


Понятно...

----------


## Red307

> Если речь о кабине лётчика, то у МиГ-35Д там топливный бак
> У МиГ-35УБ соответственно кабина инструктора/оператора вооружения


и на сколько этот бак увеличивает дальность?

----------


## Антоха

> Ё
> 
> 
> 
> https://life.ru/t/%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BC...tielia_migh-35


странное число... 24 - 6 (Стрижи) = 18

предположу, что из 18 машин еще 6 распределят в Липецк и Кущевскую, где будет проводиться переподготовка/обучение летного состава

таким образом, на сегодняшний день перспективы перевооружения на МиГ-35 есть только у Астрахани

получается, что планируют укомплектовать даже не один строевой полк, а лишь одну боевую эскадрилью

----------


## Polikarpoff

> и на сколько этот бак увеличивает дальность?


300 км, если верить

----------


## Red307

> странное число... 24 - 6 (Стрижи) = 18
> 
> предположу, что из 18 машин еще 6 распределят в Липецк и Кущевскую, где будет проводиться переподготовка/обучение летного состава
> 
> таким образом, на сегодняшний день перспективы перевооружения на МиГ-35 есть только у Астрахани
> 
> получается, что планируют укомплектовать даже не один строевой полк, а лишь одну боевую эскадрилью


Поставлять новые самолеты в показательные группы странное решение. Особенно ,когда ВВС в них нуждаются. Представляю тандербердс на Ф-22 или Блю энджелс на Ф-35.. Наверное "у них" группы служат для развлечения зрителей, а у нас для рекламы техники. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> странное число... 24 - 6 (Стрижи) = 18
> 
> предположу, что из 18 машин еще 6 распределят в Липецк и Кущевскую, где будет проводиться переподготовка/обучение летного состава
> 
> таким образом, на сегодняшний день перспективы перевооружения на МиГ-35 есть только у Астрахани
> 
> получается, что планируют укомплектовать даже не один строевой полк, а лишь одну боевую эскадрилью


Согласен. Еще вопрос, вошли ли сюда 2+2 заказанные ранее машины, первые две из которых уже проходят испытания.
Есть еще подозрение, что СМТ могут сплавить, а 35-е в Эребуни...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Поставлять новые самолеты в показательные группы странное решение. Особенно ,когда ВВС в них нуждаются. Представляю тандербердс на Ф-22 или Блю энджелс на Ф-35.. Наверное "у них" группы служат для развлечения зрителей, а у нас для рекламы техники.


В противном случае, "Стрижи" скоро безлошадными станут. Да и голубые ангелы довольно быстро сменили свои сайхоки на совсем еще новые хорнеты

----------


## Red307

> В противном случае, "Стрижи" скоро безлошадными станут. Да и голубые ангелы довольно быстро сменили свои сайхоки на совсем еще новые хорнеты


А я так понимаю, что ангелы получили F-18A одними из последних, когда им на смену пришли С.

----------


## Антоха

> В противном случае, "Стрижи" скоро безлошадными станут. Да и голубые ангелы довольно быстро сменили свои сайхоки на совсем еще новые хорнеты


вероятнее всего, основные перспективы МиГ-35 явно заложены в экспортные поставки, и комплектование ими пилотажной группой не является чем-то удивительным. Обновленные Стрижи начнут активно летать по Восточной Азии, Ближнему Востоку и по Восточной Европе. Будут показывать товар лицом...

----------


## OKA

"Россия досрочно передала Египту первую партию самолётов МиГ-29, заявил глава "Рособоронэкспорта" Александр Михеев.
       "Египту досрочно передана первая партия МиГ-29, остальные работы будут производиться в соответствии с графиком", - сказал А.Михеев в среду на брифинге в рамках Международного авиакосмического салона МАКС-2017.
       О том, что Египет получил партию МиГ-29 в рамках контракта с Россией, заявлял в конце апреля "Интерфаксу" замминистра обороны Египта Мохаммад эль-Кешки. "Да, между Россией и Египтом есть контракт по МиГ-29. Мы уже получили часть самолетов, но не все. Исполнение контракта продолжается", - сказал тогда египетский чиновник.
       Согласно некоторым данным, РФ поставит Египту 46 самолетов."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456971

----------


## Red307

В Египте было 200 F-16, включая блок 52, теперь еще 46 МиГ-29.

----------


## OKA

> В Египте было 200 F-16, включая блок 52, теперь еще 46 МиГ-29.


К чему бы это? ))

Судан ,Ливия, Тунис поблизости, да и до Йемена недалече... Два "Мистраля", правда пока просто баржи с солдатами. 
До полноценных единиц  не дотягивают, судя по совместным манёврам с французским прототипом.

----------


## Red307

Наверное, больше Ф-16 им нельзя по Кемп-Дэвидским соглашениям покупать))
Не хотят же они в самом деле свернуть с проамерикаского курса. Хотя может наши их своими чудодейственными "кредитами" заманили.

----------


## ZHeN

там не наши, а какие-то арабские ... то ли ОАЭшные, то ли саудовские, не помню

----------


## Айдар

https://m.ru.sputniknews.kz/economy/...bile_return=no

----------


## Red307

> там не наши, а какие-то арабские ... то ли ОАЭшные, то ли саудовские, не помню


По-моему, наши кредиты самые лучшие.. Их можно не отдавать :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В Египте было 200 F-16, включая блок 52, теперь еще 46 МиГ-29.


Рафали еще забыли)))

----------


## Red307

> Рафали еще забыли)))


Точно. И миражи. Еврофайтеров и китайцев для полного зоопарка не хватает. Будет выставка достижений мирового истребителестроения.

----------


## OKA

> Точно. И миражи. Еврофайтеров и китайцев для полного зоопарка не хватает. Будет выставка достижений мирового истребителестроения.


У индусов покруче зоопарк будет)))

----------


## Red307

> У индусов покруче зоопарк будет)))


От двух стран. А у Египта уже три))

Вчера видел его. Думал, что старое что-то. Очень непрезентабелен в таком камо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Похоже, что этот 35УБ (который без номера) - уже третий из четырех заказанных, т.к. формы пятен отличаются от 712-го

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id213562

----------


## PPV

> Он же написал Су-35. 
> Просто суховские самолеты можно клепать сотнями без подписи приемки ГСИ, а микояне должны дождаться акта и только после этого начать строить серии.
> Вариант "опытной эксплуатации" и десятков лет доводки не рассматривается


Ну это понятно. Во всех бедах "микояней" всегда виноваты суховцы...

----------


## Red307

> Ну это понятно. Во всех бедах "микояней" всегда виноваты суховцы...


А кто вас за язык тянул? :Smile:

----------


## PPV

> А кто вас за язык тянул?


Я лишь попытался усомниться в заявленных сроках проведения ГСИ.
В ответ вы, как защитник обиженных "микояней", выдвинули обвинения в том, что "суховские" самолеты клепают сотнями без приемки ГСИ. 
Я не собираюсь здесь рассказывать вам о том, что есть определенные правила работ при создании АТ, я лишь хочу обратить внимание на тот факт, что по сути, это не ответ на поставленный вопрос.
Так что про оттягивание языка можете рассказывать самому себе.
Как собственно вы это и делаете здесь постоянно...

----------


## Red307

> Я лишь попытался усомниться в заявленных сроках проведения ГСИ.
> В ответ вы, как защитник обиженных "микояней", выдвинули обвинения в том, что "суховские" самолеты клепают сотнями без приемки ГСИ. 
> Я не собираюсь здесь рассказывать вам о том, что есть определенные правила работ при создании АТ, я лишь хочу обратить внимание на тот факт, что по сути, это не ответ на поставленный вопрос.
> Так что про оттягивание языка можете рассказывать самому себе.
> Как собственно вы это и делаете здесь постоянно...


Я никого  не защищал и не обвинял тем более. Мне не нужно ничего рассказывать. Просто  привел общеизвестный факт, что все фирмы в России срывают сроки, идет эксплуатация, а акты приемки не подписаны.

И не понятен "поставленный вопрос". Что вы спросили? Можете указать на вопрос в своих предыдущих постах?

Это обычный разговор в шутейном тоне.  Не понимаю, почему вы вдруг "сорвались с цепи" и перешли на личности.

----------


## Антоха

Иран заинтересован в поставках новейших российских боевых самолетов МиГ-35

Иран намерен обсудить поставки российских боевых самолетов поколения «4++», сообщил журналистам замминистра обороны Ирана Абдолкарим Баниватани.

«Что касается развитых российских самолетов *МиГ-35*, Су-30 и Су-34, мы, скорее всего, будем работать с нашими российскими коллегами по одному из этих самолетов в соответствии с нашими потребностями», — сказал Баниватани на международном авиасалоне МАКС-2017 в подмосковном Жуковском.

Кроме того, по словам замглавы военного ведомства, Иран продолжает переговоры с Россией о модернизации ранее поставленных самолетов МиГ-29 и Су-24.

----------


## Red307

> Иран заинтересован в поставках новейших российских боевых самолетов МиГ-35
> 
> Иран намерен обсудить поставки российских боевых самолетов поколения «4++», сообщил журналистам замминистра обороны Ирана Абдолкарим Баниватани.
> 
> «Что касается развитых российских самолетов *МиГ-35*, Су-30 и Су-34, мы, скорее всего, будем работать с нашими российскими коллегами по одному из этих самолетов в соответствии с нашими потребностями», — сказал Баниватани на международном авиасалоне МАКС-2017 в подмосковном Жуковском.
> 
> Кроме того, по словам замглавы военного ведомства, Иран продолжает переговоры с Россией о модернизации ранее поставленных самолетов МиГ-29 и Су-24.


Миг-29 и Су-24 "ранее поставлены"? Или те, которые перелетел из Ирака?

----------


## Антоха

> Миг-29 и Су-24 "ранее поставлены"? Или те, которые перелетел из Ирака?


вопрос не по адресу
уточните у замминистра обороны Ирана Абдолкарима Баниватани

----------


## Red307

Ок. Завтра позвоню.

----------


## lindr

> Миг-29 и Су-24 "ранее поставлены"? Или те, которые перелетел из Ирака


МиГ-29 В Иран мизерное количество прилетело, недавно их ввели в строй после хранения.

Первоисточник.

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

----------


## Red307

> МиГ-29 В Иран мизерное количество прилетело, недавно их ввели в строй после хранения.
> 
> Первоисточник.
> 
> Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников


А в СССР Иран не покупал их отдельно? А то Яндекс какие-то ссылки дает.

----------


## Babak

> Иран заинтересован в поставках новейших российских боевых самолетов МиГ-35
> 
> Иран намерен обсудить поставки российских боевых самолетов поколения «4++», сообщил журналистам замминистра обороны Ирана Абдолкарим Баниватани.
> 
> «Что касается развитых российских самолетов *МиГ-35*, Су-30 и Су-34, мы, скорее всего, будем работать с нашими российскими коллегами по одному из этих самолетов в соответствии с нашими потребностями», — сказал Баниватани на международном авиасалоне МАКС-2017 в подмосковном Жуковском.
> 
> Кроме того, по словам замглавы военного ведомства, Иран продолжает переговоры с Россией о модернизации ранее поставленных самолетов МиГ-29 и Су-24.


Его правильное имя - Абдолкарим Банитарафи. Он является генеральным директором Организация иранской авиационной промышленности. 

Он не в состоянии решить, какие иранские ВВС должны купить в будущем. 

Его организация отвечает за капитальный ремонт и модернизацию иранских МиГ-29 и Су-24! Я знаю его лично, и я знаю, сколько людей иранских ВВС его ненавидят, из-за мошенничества и обмана, которые он делает в его организации!

Иранские ВВС не заинтересованы в МиГ-35! Даже если у них было желание купить МиГ-35, у них нет бюджета для этого. Их годового бюджета недостаточно, чтобы купить даже 24 Як-130!

Министерство обороны Ирана купит только такой самолет для иранских ВВС, который будет изготовлен по лицензии в Иране! Это Су-30СМ. В настоящее время по двум причинам они не могут купить Су-30SM. Первая причина - отсутствие бюджета. Вторая причина - санкции ООН.

Извините за ошибки в моем тексте.

----------


## LansE293

> А в СССР Иран не покупал их отдельно? А то Яндекс какие-то ссылки дает.


Не слышал о поставках МИГ-29 из СССР для Ирана. Но вот "میلیتاری (Military) |مقالات نظامی" утверждает, что 
"Иранские МиГ-29: 
24 самолета МиГ-29 были поставлены в 1368 г. (1368 г по Солнечной Хиджре соответствует, кажется, 1989 г.)   из Советского Союза и включают в себя 18 одноместных МиГ-29 и 6 УБ. Вооружение - ракеты Р-27 и Р-73. Самолеты начали эксплуатироваться в 1371 г (1992г.) вначале в  Тебризе, затем были перебазированы в Тегеран. Во время войны в Персидском заливе иранский парк МИГ-29 пополнился 4-мя МиГ 29, перелетевшими из Ирака. Из них 3 одноместных и 1 УБ. Одноместные были разобраны на запчасти, а УБ поступил на вооружение."




> Его правильное имя - Абдолкарим Банитарафи. Он является генеральным директором Организация иранской авиационной промышленности. 
> Он не в состоянии решить, какие иранские ВВС должны купить в будущем. 
> Его организация отвечает за капитальный ремонт и модернизацию иранских МиГ-29 и Су-24! Я знаю его лично, и я знаю, сколько людей иранских ВВС его ненавидят, из-за мошенничества и обмана, которые он делает в своей организации!


 Были поставки МИГ-29 из СССР в Иран? Сколько сейчас в Иране МИГ-29 и сколько из них пригодны к эксплуатации? Наверное модернизация существующих МИГ-29 (тип 9-12) до МИГ-29S или SM наиболее логичное и бюджетное решение?

----------


## Babak

> Были поставки МИГ-29 из СССР в Иран? Сколько сейчас в Иране МИГ-29 и сколько из них пригодны к эксплуатации? Наверное модернизация существующих МИГ-29 (тип 9-12) до МИГ-29S или SM наиболее логичное и бюджетное решение?


Только 23 МиГ-29 9-12 и 9-51 остались в Иране. Только десять из них могут летать. Жизнь двигателей RD-33, которые были приобретены в 2007 году, в настоящее время завершена. Им нужны новые двигатели, но российское правительство не позволяет им покупать двигатели. Потому что они хотят, чтобы Иран отправил свои МиГ-29 в Россию для капитального ремонта и модернизации!

Из-за недостатка двигателя МиГ-29 потерпел крушение в прошлом году, и его пилот был убит.

Иранские ВВС считают, что Россия взяла РД-33 в заложники, чтобы заставить Иран отправить свои МиГ-29 в Россию для модернизации после 2020 года! Но они не могут ждать до 2020 года!

----------


## Mig

> Только 23 МиГ-29 9-12 и 9-51 остались в Иране. Только десять из них могут летать. Жизнь двигателей RD-33, которые были приобретены в 2007 году, в настоящее время завершена.... 
> Иранские ВВС считают, что Россия взяла РД-33 в заложники, чтобы заставить Иран отправить свои МиГ-29 в Россию для модернизации после 2020 года! Но они не могут ждать до 2020 года!


Как можно ДВИГАТЕЛЬ "взять в заложники"?!?!

----------


## Babak

> Как можно ДВИГАТЕЛЬ "взять в заложники"?!?!


Иран не может купить RD-33 и AL-21 из России. Потому что российское правительство не позволяет Рособоронэкспорту, Сатурну и Климову продавать их Ирану! Разрешение будет предоставлено, если Иран отправит МиГ-29 и Су-24 в Россию для модернизации и продления срока службы!

----------


## Red307

> Иран не может купить RD-33 и AL-21 из России. Потому что российское правительство не позволяет Рособоронэкспорту, Сатурну и Климову продавать их Ирану! Разрешение будет предоставлено, если Иран отправит МиГ-29 и Су-24 в Россию для модернизации и продления срока службы!


А кроме России у Ирана вообще есть какие-то выходы для покупки авиационной техники? Китай или Пакистан какой-нибудь?

----------


## Babak

> А кроме России у Ирана вообще есть какие-то выходы для покупки авиационной техники? Китай или Пакистан какой-нибудь?


Да. Украина и еще одна европейская страна были двумя странами, которые продавали запчасти и двигатели Су-24 и МиГ-29 в течение 22 лет в период с 1992 по 2014 год. Но не в огромных количествах, например, в середине 1990-х годов из Украины было закуплено только пять AL-21 ,

Но на этот раз им нужно 46 RD-33 и 44 AL-21! Иранские военно-воздушные силы не могут позволить себе платить три раза и более за эти двигатели.

----------


## Mig

> Иран не может купить RD-33 и AL-21 из России. Потому что российское правительство не позволяет Рособоронэкспорту, Сатурну и Климову продавать их Ирану! Разрешение будет предоставлено, если Иран отправит МиГ-29 и Су-24 в Россию для модернизации и продления срока службы!


Нормальная практика в международной торговле. Значит правительству Ирана надо договариваться с Москвой по этому поводу. "И рыбку съесть, и на х...й сесть" сейчас мало у кого получается. Даже Украина после Майдана оказалась и без рыбки, и без полового удовлетворения...  Т.е. и без нормальных ВВС,  и без авиационной промышленности: https://topwar.ru/107466-na-ukraine-...odnogo-an.html

----------


## LansE293

> Да. Украина и еще одна европейская страна были двумя странами, которые продавали запчасти и двигатели Су-24 и МиГ-29 в течение 22 лет в период с 1992 по 2014 год. Но не в огромных количествах, например, в середине 1990-х годов из Украины было закуплено только пять AL-21 ,
> 
> Но на этот раз им нужно 46 RD-33 и 44 AL-21! Иранские военно-воздушные силы не могут позволить себе платить три раза и более за эти двигатели.


ИМХО Ирану нет смысла вкладывать деньги в замену двигателей морально устаревших МИГ-29 9-12. В случае войны эти самолеты не смогут серьезно противостоять современным истребителям. Имеет смысл только модернизация по типу МИГ-29SMT с БРЛС "Жук-МЭ", системой дозаправки в воздухе и ракетами РВВ-АЕ. В комплекте будут и новые двигатели и ремонт планера и обновленная авионика.
МиГ-29СМ
МиГ-29СМТ/МиГ-29УБ мод.

----------


## Айдар

> ИМХО Ирану нет смысла вкладывать деньги в замену двигателей морально устаревших МИГ-29 9-12. В случае войны эти самолеты не смогут серьезно противостоять современным истребителям. Имеет смысл только модернизация по типу МИГ-29SMT с БРЛС "Жук-МЭ", системой дозаправки в воздухе и ракетами РВВ-АЕ. В комплекте будут и новые двигатели и ремонт планера и обновленная авионика.
> МиГ-29СМ
> МиГ-29СМТ/МиГ-29УБ мод.


Тогда уж новые Ирану приобрести выгоднее. ( хотя как там дела с $$$ )

----------


## Babak

> Нормальная практика в международной торговле. Значит правительству Ирана надо договариваться с Москвой по этому поводу. "И рыбку съесть, и на х...й сесть" сейчас мало у кого получается. Даже Украина после Майдана оказалась и без рыбки, и без полового удовлетворения...  Т.е. и без нормальных ВВС,  и без авиационной промышленности: https://topwar.ru/107466-na-ukraine-...odnogo-an.html


Все проблемы с иранскими Су-24 и МиГ-29 состоят в том, что Москва выступает за интересы США.

В 2008 году Организация Иранской авиационной промышленности заключила контракт с РСК «МиГ» на модернизацию МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29СМТ, но президент Дмитрий Медведев заказал санкцию Ирана!

К счастью, за год до этого они получили 50 двигателей RD-33! Которые были проданы с разрешения президента Владимира Путина.

Теперь все похоже на 2008 год, и Россия не хочет беспокоить США. Они только говорят, что Иран ждет до 2020 года! Когда санкции будут сняты! Но нет гарантии!

В 1992 году, когда президент Ельцин приказал отменить продажу Ирану 48 МиГ-29, не было никакого эмбарго ООН по вооружениям! Это произошло только из-за запроса США из России. Таким образом, иранцы не могут доверять российскому правительству с точки зрения военных контрактов. Они считают, что во втором российском правительстве могут предать их!

----------


## Babak

> ИМХО Ирану нет смысла вкладывать деньги в замену двигателей морально устаревших МИГ-29 9-12. В случае войны эти самолеты не смогут серьезно противостоять современным истребителям. Имеет смысл только модернизация по типу МИГ-29SMT с БРЛС "Жук-МЭ", системой дозаправки в воздухе и ракетами РВВ-АЕ. В комплекте будут и новые двигатели и ремонт планера и обновленная авионика.
> МиГ-29СМ
> МиГ-29СМТ/МиГ-29УБ мод.


Конечно, МиГ-29СМТ лучше, чем старение МиГ-29 9-12. Но у них нет другого пути. Никакой другой вариант.

В 2007 году РСК «МиГ» собирался модернизировать 25 МиГ-29 Ирана на уровне МиГ-29СМТ. Жук-МЭ, заправочный зонд и все такое. Но в 2008 году, несмотря на то, что Иран заплатил за это, российское правительство отменило сделку! То же самое произошло для Су-24! Таким образом, Iranian Aircraft Industries решила перестроить и продлить срок службы МиГ-29 и Су-24 без помощи России. 558-й авиаремонтный завод в Беларуси им очень помог. Но снова он был остановлен после того, как в 2015 году у них не было двигателя. Теперь им нужны двигатели, а Россия не продает.

----------


## Red307

> В 1992 году, когда президент Ельцин приказал отменить продажу Ирану 48 МиГ-29, не было никакого эмбарго ООН по вооружениям! Это произошло только из-за запроса США из России. Таким образом, иранцы не могут доверять российскому правительству с точки зрения военных контрактов. Они считают, что во втором российском правительстве могут предать их!


Скоро в мире вообще не останется стран, которые будут верить России))

----------


## Avia M

> Скоро в мире вообще не останется стран, которые будут верить России))


Скоро в мире вообще не останется стран, которые будут верить США и партнёрам. Политика - дело тонкое...

----------


## LansE293

> Конечно, МиГ-29СМТ лучше, чем старение МиГ-29 9-12. Но у них нет другого пути. Никакой другой вариант.
> 
> В 2007 году РСК «МиГ» собирался модернизировать 25 МиГ-29 Ирана на уровне МиГ-29СМТ. Жук-МЭ, заправочный зонд и все такое. Но в 2008 году, несмотря на то, что Иран заплатил за это, российское правительство отменило сделку! То же самое произошло для Су-24! Таким образом, Iranian Aircraft Industries решила перестроить и продлить срок службы МиГ-29 и Су-24 без помощи России. 558-й авиаремонтный завод в Беларуси им очень помог. Но снова он был остановлен после того, как в 2015 году у них не было двигателя. Теперь им нужны двигатели, а Россия не продает.


Отличный русский, сэр, ошибок совсем нет:)
Иран заплатил, а сделку отменили. Но деньги-то, надеюсь, вернули?  
Причин сложностей с поставками Ирану вооружений ранее было как минимум две: 
-У Ирана нет наличных средств и он хочет получить технику в кредит, а РФ отказывается кредитовать поставки. 



> По-моему, наши кредиты самые лучшие.. Их можно не отдавать


:)))
Скажем, С-300 оплатили, так уже они в составе ПВО Ирана;
-в 2016 г (не знаю как сейчас) США были обеспокоены в том числе поставками Ирану российских истребителей и запчстей к уже имеющимся. Тогда Марк Тонер сказал, что эти поставки "идут вразрез с эмбарго на поставки оружия Ирану, и эта данная сделка потребует разрешения Совбеза ООН". И это касалось не только СУ-30СМ...
ИМХО надо начать с малого и простого - договорится о восстановлении и модернизации хотя бы части парка существующих МИГ-29 до СМТ.

----------


## Babak

> Отличный русский, сэр, ошибок совсем нет:)
> Иран заплатил, а сделку отменили. Но деньги-то, надеюсь, вернули?  
> Причин сложностей с поставками Ирану вооружений ранее было как минимум две: 
> -У Ирана нет наличных средств и он хочет получить технику в кредит, а РФ отказывается кредитовать поставки. 
> :)))
> Скажем, С-300 оплатили, так уже они в составе ПВО Ирана;
> -в 2016 г (не знаю как сейчас) США были обеспокоены в том числе поставками Ирану российских истребителей и запчстей к уже имеющимся. Тогда Марк Тонер сказал, что эти поставки "идут вразрез с эмбарго на поставки оружия Ирану, и эта данная сделка потребует разрешения Совбеза ООН". И это касалось не только СУ-30СМ...
> ИМХО надо начать с малого и простого - договорится о восстановлении и модернизации хотя бы части парка существующих МИГ-29 до СМТ.


Иран никогда не заимствовал деньги у России! Никогда!

Почти во всех случаях деньги были оплачены заранее. Между 1992 и 1996 годами многие военные контракты, подписанные в 1988 году, были отменены правительством России по приказу президента Ельцина. Они никогда не возвращали деньги. деньги были использованы для ядерной установки в Бушере!

История С-300 была иной. Когда они подписали соглашение, это не было предметом санкций ООН. Это было средство защиты, а не агрессии. Таким образом, российское правительство отменило сделку, незаконно следуя приказу правительства США.

----------


## Panda-9

Здесь - тема сравнения МиГ-29 и МиГ-35. Каким боком тут контракты с Ираном и поставки? А? Создавайте новую тему о контрактах с Ираном, переносите это всё туда и там развивайте. Что, авиация начинается там, где заканчивается порядок? По-моему. в головах порядка нет, если даже в темах нет ориентации.))

----------


## Mig

> Все проблемы с иранскими Су-24 и МиГ-29 состоят в том, что Москва выступает за интересы США....


Это у вас юмор такой?! Если это юмор - то явно неудачный. А если это НЕ юмор - то надо к докторам обращаться....

----------


## Red307

> Это у вас юмор такой?! Если это юмор - то явно неудачный. А если это НЕ юмор - то надо к докторам обращаться....


По-моему по иранской проблеме у нас с США проблем нет.

----------


## lindr

> Министерство обороны Ирана купит только такой самолет для иранских ВВС, который будет изготовлен по лицензии в Иране! Это Су-30СМ


Вопрос лицензионного производства Су-30 в Иране обсуждался еще в 2004-2005 летла делегация из РФ для оценки возможностей Иранских авиазаводов.
Все остановилось из санкций США.




> 23 МиГ-29 9-12 и 9-51 остались в Иране


Общий список

3-6101 - 3-6118

3-6301 - 3-6306

3-6304 разбит 24/05/2016

Из Ирака

3-6132, 3-6133,  3-6136

УБ 3-6307

Итого 18+6+3+1=28

*Какие еще были потеряны?*

3-6105? 3-6107? 3-6111?  3-6136?

----------


## алтын



----------


## FLOGGER

Тараторящий журналист и ролик ни о чем. Что он сказать-то хотел?

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id216384

----------


## FLOGGER

Я извиняюсь, если это уже было где-то, тогда прошу ткнуть меня в эту тему. Но я совсем запутался в МИГ-29М2\К\КУБ\35 и не могу их уже различать. Где-то есть какая-то классификация их, что ли? Как их отличать один от другого?

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id216617

----------


## Avia M

Контракт с российским военным ведомством на поставку истребителей МиГ-35, как ожидается, будет подписан в первом полугодии 2018 года

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=466299

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Контракт с российским военным ведомством на поставку истребителей МиГ-35, как ожидается, будет подписан в первом полугодии 2018 года
> 
> http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=466299


После апреля опять отложат "на пару лет"(((...

----------


## Айдар

> После апреля опять отложат "на пару лет"(((...


Ну это понятно.  
А что известно об экспорте миг_35 в страны снг?

----------


## Avia M

> После апреля опять отложат "на пару лет"(((...



Подписание контракта с военным ведомством "ожидается в самое ближайшее время", отметила Кравченко, подчеркнув, что "все зависит от заказчика".
Как сообщал минувшим летом замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов, закупать легкие истребители МиГ-35 ведомство начнет со следующего года в рамках новой госпрограммы вооружений.
Заводские испытания двух первых опытных образцов истребителя МиГ-35 будут завершены до конца года, сообщила журналистам во вторник официальный представитель корпорации "МиГ" Анастасия Кравченко.  Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

----------


## Антоха

Министерство обороны закупит 24 самолёта МиГ-35, которые включены в новую государственную программу вооружения (ГПВ) на 2018–2027 годы 
...В части авиации продолжатся закупки многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ и Су-35, а также фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 (все эти самолеты участвовали в сирийской кампании), состоится первая закупка партии перспективного комплекса фронтовой авиации Су-57, *24* истребителей *МиГ-35*, а также будет приобретена партия стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160М2...
по сведениям газеты КоммерсантЪ  на следующей неделе президент Владимир Путин проведет серию совещаний с руководством Минобороны, членами правительства и представителями оборонно-промышленного комплекса (ОПК). Именно там должны быть согласованы параметры новой государственной программы вооружения (ГПВ) на 2018–2027 годы 

https://news.rambler.ru/weapon/38417...ource=copylink

----------


## Avia M

Грёзы...

Россия и ОАЭ продолжают реализацию соглашения по созданию легкого истребителя пятого поколения.
истребитель может быть создан на базе МиГ-29, работы займут около 7-8 лет.

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=466638

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Подписание контракта с военным ведомством "ожидается в самое ближайшее время", отметила Кравченко, подчеркнув, что "все зависит от заказчика".


Ну это уже лет 8 повторяют...

----------


## Red307

Какая-то непонятная ситуация с этим МиГ-35. Складывается впечатление, что он никому не нужен. Причем сразу приходит на ум 3 варианта минимум:

1. На самом деле не нужен,
2. Какие-то серьезные проблемы с достижением заданных параметров,
3. Не придумали, как пилить бюджет среди заинтересованных/пилить много не получится...

----------


## Антоха

> Какая-то непонятная ситуация с этим МиГ-35. Складывается впечатление, что он никому не нужен. Причем сразу приходит на ум 3 варианта минимум:
> 
> 1. На самом деле не нужен,
> 2. Какие-то серьезные проблемы с достижением заданных параметров,
> 3. Не придумали, как пилить бюджет среди заинтересованных/пилить много не получится...


прекратите вбрасывать неконструктивные фантазии. или говорите по делу и размышляйте про себя.

----------


## Red307

> прекратите вбрасывать неконструктивные фантазии. или говорите по делу и размышляйте про себя.


А в чем  неконструктивность "фантазий"?
Выше сказано, что 8 лет одно и тоже. Подписывают и никак не подпишут. Было бы смешно, если б не было так печально. 
Я понимаю, за фирму обидно, но не надо бросаться на людей?

----------


## Nazar

> А в чем  неконструктивность "фантазий"?


В том что это всего-лишь ваши фантазии и личные предположения.

----------


## Red307

> В том что это всего-лишь ваши фантазии и личные предположения.


Я так и написал.. 
Но по-моему, довольно логичные? 
Прошу прощения, если кого-то лично задел. (Последний пункт я конечно из вредности добавил :Rolleyes: )


Не, на самом деле.. Что там происходит то? Постоянно сообщают что вот-вот, а воз и ныне там..
Или никому не интересно? :Frown:

----------


## Антоха

> Я так и написал.. 
> Но по-моему, довольно логичные? 
> Прошу прощения, если кого-то лично задел. (Последний пункт я конечно из вредности добавил)
> 
> 
> Не, на самом деле.. Что там происходит то? Постоянно сообщают что вот-вот, а воз и ныне там..
> Или никому не интересно?


никому не интересны приходящие Вам на ум варианты. они не несут полезной информации.
обычно люди оперируют фактами. 
Пока факты таковы:
1. была одна опытная машина разработанная КБ по собственной инициативе и представленная в рекламных целях под именем МиГ-35
2. ТТХ этой машины не устроили ВВС России, но заинтересовавшись проектом военные дали свои требования
3. после этого построено две машины в облике МиГ-35 для ВВС России  
4. они проходят испытания
5. МО РФ уже закупило полк самолетов МиГ-29К, которые построены на одной платформе с МиГ-29М2/МиГ-35, и внесло в программу вооружения 24 самолета МиГ-35 
6. у России есть желание продвигать эту машину на зарубежные рынки и это желание уже нашло подтверждение в среде потенциальных заказчиков (два проекта в работе и минимум один в стадии подписания)
7. по ряду технических, политических и организационных причин программа шла очень тяжело

остальное это домыслы. я предлагаю дождаться утверждения программы закупки вооружений и всё станет ясно.

----------


## Red307

Еще MMRCA забыл.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 5. МО РФ уже закупило полк самолетов МиГ-29К, которые построены на одной платформе с МиГ-29М2/МиГ-35


Если мне склероз не изменяет, то корабелку тоже в муках рожали. Впервые анонсировали подписание контракта на МАКС-2009, но так и не подписали, постоянно передвигая дату вплоть до 2013-го. 
Ну, хотя все-таки родили и построили, только опять засада - пилотов обучать не торопятся.

----------


## Айдар

> никому не интересны приходящие Вам на ум варианты. они не несут полезной информации.
> обычно люди оперируют фактами. 
> Пока факты таковы:
> 1. была одна опытная машина разработанная КБ по собственной инициативе и представленная в рекламных целях под именем МиГ-35
> 2. ТТХ этой машины не устроили ВВС России, но заинтересовавшись проектом военные дали свои требования
> 3. после этого построено две машины в облике МиГ-35 для ВВС России  
> 4. они проходят испытания
> 5. МО РФ уже закупило полк самолетов МиГ-29К, которые построены на одной платформе с МиГ-29М2/МиГ-35 внесло в программу вооружения 24 самолета МиГ-35 
> 6. у России есть желание продвигать эту машину на зарубежные рынки и это желание уже нашло подтверждение в среде потенциальных заказчиков (два проекта в работе и минимум один в стадии подписания)
> ...


Интересно !! Куда на экспорт миг_35 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно !! Куда на экспорт миг_35 ?


Ну хотя бы попробуйте найти внешние отличии опытного 35-го и египетского М2 ;)

----------


## Айдар

> Ну хотя бы попробуйте найти внешние отличии опытного 35-го и египетского М2 ;)


Миг_29м2 (м1 ) тот же эскпортный миг_35. Силовая установка та же рд_33. Разве что брлс отличаются и компоновкой кабины, миг_35 должен получить расширенную номенклатуру вооружений. Вопрос только каков ресурс планера и крыла. У миг_35 не пять ли точек подвесок на крыле?

----------


## Red307

> Ну хотя бы попробуйте найти внешние отличии опытного 35-го и египетского М2 ;)


У нынешних мигов вообще сложно найти внешние отличия. Даже корабелка пока крылья не сложит, не поймёшь кто это.

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id221827

----------


## Red307

> https://russianplanes.net/id221827


В Египет миги уходят с контейнерами, а нам что?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> У нынешних мигов вообще сложно найти внешние отличия. Даже корабелка пока крылья не сложит, не поймёшь кто это.


А Андреевский флаг/отметки о посадках на авианосец, светофор на передней стойке и контейнер с гаком/тормозным парашютом на палубных машинах - это очень сложно?

----------


## Red307

> А Андреевский флаг/отметки о посадках на авианосец, светофор на передней стойке и контейнер с гаком/тормозным парашютом на палубных машинах - это очень сложно?


Где смотреть?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Где смотреть?


Так для разглядывания надо не шакалистые фотки лохматых лет, а нормальные, с деталями.
Например https://russianplanes.net/id216741
Ну и я хз, как можно интересоваться авиацией и не знать, что 941 палубник.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Где смотреть?


Это КБ-шная машина. ОЗП на передней стойке присутствует, гак/контейнер не видно из-за ракурса, андреевский флаг не положен, ибо машина не флотская. 
Главные внешние отличия корабелок от 35-го/египетского М2 - отсутствие датчиков ОЛО и контейнеров под гондолами.

----------


## Red307

> Так для разглядывания надо не шакалистые фотки лохматых лет, а нормальные, с деталями.
> Например https://russianplanes.net/id216741
> Ну и я хз, как можно интересоваться авиацией и не знать, что 941 палубник.


Начались исключения из этих "правил" :Biggrin: 




> А Андреевский флаг/отметки о посадках на авианосец, светофор на передней стойке и контейнер с гаком/тормозным парашютом на палубных машинах - это очень сложно?


Можно сейчас много спорить, но очевидно, что разница между Миг-29К и Миг-35 меньше, чем между, например, Су-35 и Су-30СМ и доступна только посвещенным.

----------


## Red307

> Это КБ-шная машина. ОЗП на передней стойке присутствует, гак/контейнер не видно из-за ракурса, андреевский флаг не положен, ибо машина не флотская. 
> Главные внешние отличия корабелок от 35-го/египетского М2 - отсутствие датчиков ОЛО и контейнеров под гондолами.


ОЛО это что?

П.С. Нашел.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Начались исключения из этих "правил"


Самолёт, который весь авиационный мир знает как палубный и который даже не нуждается в представлении, да ещё и снятый в Ейске, нелегко перепутать с МиГ-35. Вы притягиваете за уши, но получается плохо.

----------


## Red307

> Самолёт, который весь авиационный мир знает как палубный и который даже не нуждается в представлении, да ещё и снятый в Ейске, нелегко перепутать с МиГ-35. Вы притягиваете за уши, но получается плохо.


Конечно притягиваю

МиГ-29М2


МиГ-29К


К сожалению, не знаю, как вставить в полный размер.

П.С. Получилось..

----------


## Гравилётчик

Ещё и переобуваетесь на ходу. Говорили ведь о 941.
Что об этих двух, которых Вы зачем-то добавили, то с этого ракурса их действительно не отличить. А если не выёживаться и посмотреть с тех ракурсов, с которых эти отличия действительно видно, всё сразу станет на свои места. Например, задняя полусфера - всё видно невооружённым глазом. У палубников под хвостовой балкой либо гак. либо контейнер с парашютом. На МиГ-35 там ничего.
https://russianplanes.net/id170770
https://russianplanes.net/id214851

----------


## Red307

> Ещё и переобуваетесь на ходу. Говорили ведь о 941.
> Что об этих двух, которых Вы зачем-то добавили, то с этого ракурса их действительно не отличить. А если не выёживаться и посмотреть с тех ракурсов, с которых эти отличия действительно видно, всё сразу станет на свои места. Например, задняя полусфера - всё видно невооружённым глазом. У палубников под хвостовой балкой либо гак. либо контейнер с парашютом. На МиГ-35 там ничего.
> https://russianplanes.net/id170770
> https://russianplanes.net/id214851


Где это я "переобуваюсь"? Я сразу написал, что 



> У нынешних мигов вообще сложно найти внешние отличия. Даже корабелка пока крылья не сложит, не поймёшь кто это.


А 941 или 801 там, это неважно. Знать бортовые номера каждой модели нереально. 

Отличия найти можно, но когда к тебе попадает фота типа тех желтых, сиди, выискивай отличия. Я исхожу из худшего варианта.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Что об этих двух, которых Вы зачем-то добавили, то с этого ракурса их действительно не отличить.


Да ладно, датчики БКО, станция на мотогондоле...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Отличия найти можно, но когда к тебе попадает фота типа тех желтых, сиди, выискивай отличия. Я исхожу из худшего варианта.


Да ну блин, "желтые" даже наши корабелки от индусов отличить легко.

----------


## Red307

> Да ладно, датчики БКО, станция на мотогондоле...





> Да ну блин, "желтые" даже наши корабелки от индусов отличить легко.



"Но как, Холмс?"(с) 
Куда смотреть? "Станция на мотогондоле", это наплыв снизу?

Пока лазил по инету, обнаружил "предкрылок Крюгера" на "К", который вылезает на взлете и посадке.))

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Знать бортовые номера каждой модели нереально.


Лезть в дебри МиГ-29ых и не знать, что 941 корабелка - это просто нереально и невозможно.

----------


## Red307

> Лезть в дебри МиГ-29ых и не знать, что 941 корабелка - это просто нереально и невозможно.


Если лезть в "дебри миг-29х", то оказывается можно и наши корабелки от индийских отличить, когда они в грунте))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Но как, Холмс?"(с) 
> Куда смотреть? "Станция на мотогондоле", это наплыв снизу?
> 
> Пока лазил по инету, обнаружил "предкрылок Крюгера" на "К", который вылезает на взлете и посадке.))


Станция - она самая. На снимке типичный индус. Щитки крюгера есть на всей платформе К/КУБ/М2/35.

----------


## Red307

> Станция - она самая. На снимке типичный индус. Щитки крюгера есть на всей платформе К/КУБ/М2/35.


Интересно, такой контейнер разве нельзя прицепить на корабелку?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно, такой контейнер разве нельзя прицепить на корабелку?


Скотчем или на суперклей?)

----------


## Red307

> Скотчем или на суперклей?)


Вплоть до 32-го масштаба можно на суперклей. Дальше чем-то понадежней.

Я серьезно, если у них такая унификация, разве корабелка не может использовать этот контейнер? Или опять у нас "сделано на коленке"?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вплоть до 32-го масштаба можно на суперклей. Дальше чем-то понадежней.


Сами то как думаете, если учесть что корабелки появились раньше контейнеров?

----------


## Red307

> Сами то как думаете, если учесть что корабелки появились раньше контейнеров?


Без понятия. Поэтому и спрашиваю.

----------


## lindr

> Сами то как думаете, если учесть что корабелки появились раньше контейнеров?


Все гораздо проще. Есть отработанная схема.

Полусырое изделие продается инозаказчику под видом готового. Инозаказчик, не зная того оплачивает устранение детских болезней, запуск в серию, отработку опытной эксплуатации. Потом готовое изделие с удовольствием берет МО.

Схема отработала успешно много раз примеры всем известны, возможно еще один раз. :Rolleyes:

----------


## AndyK

> Все гораздо проще. Есть отработанная схема. Полусырое изделие продается инозаказчику под видом готового. Инозаказчик, не зная того...


Ну вот теперь знает :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> Все гораздо проще. Есть отработанная схема.
> 
> Полусырое изделие продается инозаказчику под видом готового. Инозаказчик, не зная того оплачивает устранение детских болезней, запуск в серию, отработку опытной эксплуатации. Потом готовое изделие с удовольствием берет МО.
> 
> Схема отработала успешно много раз примеры всем известны, возможно еще один раз.


Т.е. корабелку "доводили" индусы, а контейнер - египтяне?

----------


## lindr

> Ну вот теперь знает


Догадывается  :Wink: 

Что делать, рыночная экономика, для запуска и доводки в серию нужны деньги, а сырое изделие плохо продается.

Нормальная доводка без серии невозможна, но никто не запустит в серии изделие, под которое нет заказов.

 :Confused: 




> Т.е. корабелку "доводили" индусы, а контейнер - египтяне?


Возможно, как и Ми-35М, Ил-38Н, Су-24М2, МиГ-29СМТ, Су-30СМ и.т.д

----------


## Red307

Про весь список не знаю, но 29СМТ вроде как сделала под ключ "Русская Авионика" на иркутские деньги и стали всем предлагать как вариант модернизации МиГов. 30СМ, это, как мы знаем, переделка из 30МКИ. 30МКИ и не собирались покупать в России - чисто для инозаказчика Т.е. это изначально не был вариант "для себя за чужие деньги".

----------


## Айдар

> Про весь список не знаю, но 29СМТ вроде как сделала под ключ "Русская Авионика" на иркутские деньги и стали всем предлагать как вариант модернизации МиГов. 30СМ, это, как мы знаем, переделка из 30МКИ. 30МКИ и не собирались покупать в России - чисто для инозаказчика Т.е. это изначально не был вариант "для себя за чужие деньги".


А су_35 и миг_35 ?

----------


## Red307

МиГ-35 в MMRCA участвовал. МиГ-29М2 опять же.
Попытку сделать МиГ-35 "за свои деньги" наблюдаем уже сколько лет))

Су-35 - изначально делали для себя и за свои. Сейчас вроде почти сделали.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Су-35 - изначально делали для себя и за свои.


Да не уж то? У первого летного даже окраска говорящая была ;)
Себе заказали только после 08.08.08.

----------


## Айдар

> МиГ-35 в MMRCA участвовал. МиГ-29М2 опять же.
> Попытку сделать МиГ-35 "за свои деньги" наблюдаем уже сколько лет))
> 
> Су-35 - изначально делали для себя и за свои. Сейчас вроде почти сделали.


Потому индусы и выбрали рафаль чем миг.
Из снг кто нибудь мигом интересуется?

----------


## Red307

> Да не уж то? У первого летного даже окраска говорящая была ;)
> Себе заказали только после 08.08.08.


Ок, поправлюсь, делали на свои деньги.

----------


## Red307

Не знаю, есть ли тут фотогалерея, нашел на просторах инета:

Элмендорфские "иглы" сопровождают советские МиГ-29 на авиашоу в Абботсфорд, Канада. Август 1989 года. 

https://theaviationist.com/2012/02/03/mig29-f15/

Заглянул в вики про это шоу:

В 89-м году на шоу в Абботсфорде МиГ-29 пилотировал Анатолий Квочур, который за месяц до этого катапультировался в Ле Бурже. На спарке, вместе с Валерием Меницким, слетал пилот CF-18 ВВС Канады майор Боб Уэйд, который стал первым западным летчиком, летавшем на современном советском самолете.

И к статье приложена фота МиГа с Таскаевым

----------


## Red307

> Потому индусы и выбрали рафаль чем миг.


Их не поймешь, чего они там выбрали.



> Из снг кто нибудь мигом интересуется?


Не в курсе, хотя беларусам такой самолет больше бы подошел, чем 30СМ.

----------


## Айдар

> Их не поймешь, чего они там выбрали.
> 
> Не в курсе, хотя беларусам такой самолет больше бы подошел, чем 30СМ.


Так мигов нету же. Если сами ВВС РФ не покупают миг_29/35, то ясно что и ВВС РБ не берут.

----------


## Red307

> Так мигов нету же. Если сами ВВС РФ не покупают миг_29/35, то ясно что и ВВС РБ не берут.


У Египта же есть))

----------


## Айдар

> У Египта же есть))


И что. Толку то? У них рафали есть. А денег на доводку у них нет.

----------


## Red307

> И что. Толку то? У них рафали есть. А денег на доводку у них нет.


Я так понимаю, МиГ-29М2 это лайтовая версия МиГ-35 без АФАР. Типа наших и индийских МиГ-29К. Там по идее должна быть боеспособная версия.

----------


## Айдар

> Я так понимаю, МиГ-29М2 это лайтовая версия МиГ-35 без АФАР. Типа наших и индийских МиГ-29К. Там по идее должна быть боеспособная версия.


Насколько боеспособная покажет время. Судя по событиям египте это будет скоро.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я так понимаю, МиГ-29М2 это лайтовая версия МиГ-35 без АФАР. Типа наших и индийских МиГ-29К. Там по идее должна быть боеспособная версия.


БКО у М2 куда лучше будет, чем у корабелок, и опять же станция. 
И где на 35-ом (кроме разговоров) АФАР? ЕМНИП АФАР был только на 967-ом борту (0201) в разгар MMRCA, и то не понятно, живой он там был или нет.

----------


## Айдар

> БКО у М2 куда лучше будет, чем у корабелок, и опять же станция. 
> И где на 35-ом (кроме разговоров) АФАР? ЕМНИП АФАР был только на 967-ом борту (0201) в разгар MMRCA, и то не понятно, живой он там был или нет.


Так афар готов или как ?

----------


## Red307

> БКО у М2 куда лучше будет, чем у корабелок, и опять же станция. 
> И где на 35-ом (кроме разговоров) АФАР? ЕМНИП АФАР был только на 967-ом борту (0201) в разгар MMRCA, и то не понятно, живой он там был или нет.


А МИГ-35 разве без АФАР обещают? По-моему ради АФАР его и "переименовали".

----------


## Avia M

> Так афар готов или как ?


Естественно готов...




> На авиасалоне КРЭТ продемонстрирует бортовые радиолокационные станции для новейших истребителей. В частности, гости экспозиции смогут увидеть БРЛС «Жук-АМЭ» с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР). Данная радиолокационная станция предназначена для установки на перспективные летательные аппараты нового поколения, включая истребитель МиГ-35.

----------


## Айдар

> Естественно готов...


Видео испытание на боевое примение миг_35 в студию !!!

----------


## Avia M

> Видео испытание на боевое примение миг_35 в студию !!!


Судя по всему, ни Вы , ни я (даже Red307) не являемся ведущими в данной студии... Посему будем скромнее в своих желаниях. Придёт время, всё увидите.

----------


## Red307

Я то причем. Я если и могу говорить про какие-либо РЛС, то только про те, что разрабатывают в Жуковском. А то что там московский Фазатрон делает, я только из газет и знаю.)) А они уже "демонстрируют" свою Жук-АЭ который МАКС кряду.
Так что готов АФАР, или не готов - мне неведомо.

----------


## LansE293

> Естественно готов...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				На авиасалоне КРЭТ продемонстрирует бортовые радиолокационные станции для новейших истребителей. В частности, гости экспозиции смогут увидеть БРЛС «Жук-АМЭ» с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР). Данная радиолокационная станция предназначена для установки на перспективные летательные аппараты нового поколения, включая истребитель МиГ-35.





> «Модернизированная БРЛС «Жук» уже получила паспорт экспортного облика, – заявил первый заместитель генерального директора КРЭТ Игорь Насенков.


"Паспорт экспортного облика" - эко хитро завернул. Не мог проще сказать, что буквы "Э" в обозначении БРЛС Жук-А*Э* и Жук-МА*Э* говорят о том, что эти девайсы для инозаказчика и сделаны с использованием импортных комплектующих.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> "Паспорт экспортного облика" - эко хитро завернул. Не мог проще сказать, что буквы "Э" в обозначении БРЛС Жук-А*Э* и Жук-МА*Э* говорят о том, что эти девайсы для инозаказчика и сделаны с использованием импортных комплектующих.


Наличие ПЭО говорит только о том, что изделие, на которое он оформлен, разрешается экспортировать. В общем случае, изделие может быть изначально создано только для нашего Заказчика и на отечественной элементной базе. Также ПЭО может оформляться на изделие/объект, находящееся на любой стадии разработки. ПЭО - разрешительный документ.

----------


## Антоха

Вот и ответ на вопрос для чего нужен МиГ-35:

Сергей Коротков:
"Лучше иметь возможности для ближнего воздушного боя, чем не иметь их"

— Сергей Сергеевич, сейчас мы в переговорке МиГа, поэтому давайте начнем с него. Что можно сказать о развитии линейки МиГа, в том числе о платформе МиГ-29/35?
— Самолет МиГ-35 привыкли называть машиной поколения 4++, но давайте посмотрим, что стоит за этим определением? Это большая работа, цель которой — создание машины, отвечающей требованиям, которые сегодня к ней предъявляются. Главная идея МиГ-35 *— создание самолета под большой рынок уходящих машин типа МиГ-29, способного занять высвобождающиеся объемы. Иначе их займут другие....

источник

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вот и ответ на вопрос для чего нужен МиГ-35:
> 
> Сергей Коротков:
> "Лучше иметь возможности для ближнего воздушного боя, чем не иметь их"
> 
> — Сергей Сергеевич, сейчас мы в переговорке МиГа, поэтому давайте начнем с него. Что можно сказать о развитии линейки МиГа, в том числе о платформе МиГ-29/35?
> — Самолет МиГ-35 привыкли называть машиной поколения 4++, но давайте посмотрим, что стоит за этим определением? Это большая работа, цель которой — создание машины, отвечающей требованиям, которые сегодня к ней предъявляются. Главная идея МиГ-35 *— создание самолета под большой рынок уходящих машин типа МиГ-29, способного занять высвобождающиеся объемы. Иначе их займут другие....
> 
> источник


В Индии, к примеру, заняли... В Алжире...
Вообще, здесь (занятие тех, или иных рынков) все определяется, в первую очередь, политикой, а не техникой.

----------


## Red307

> В Индии, к примеру, заняли...


Это про МиГ-29К или про МиГ-35?))

----------


## ZHeN

про рафаль, вероятно

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Это про МиГ-29К или про МиГ-35?))


Про МиГ-35 в данном случае. Песни венского леса про 29К ещё впереди.

----------


## Red307

> Про МиГ-35 в данном случае. Песни венского леса про 29К ещё впереди.


Сказки... в венском лесу у Штраусса были сказки

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сказки... в венском лесу у Штраусса были сказки


Так то у Штрауса. А у индусов будут песни... И танцы... Возможно, с бубном.

----------


## Red307

> Так то у Штрауса. А у индусов будут песни... И танцы... Возможно, с бубном.


Осталось понять, до FGFA или после :Rolleyes:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Осталось понять, до FGFA или после


Вместо. Но, это уже другая цыганская свадьба. Со своими танцами и песнями.

----------


## Avia M

> Еще MMRCA забыл.


Первый полет модифицированного МиГ-29СМТ был выполнен 29 ноября 1997 года под руководством летчика-испытателя М.Р. Алыкова. 

Союз авиапроизводителей России

----------


## Red307

> Первый полет модифицированного МиГ-29СМТ был выполнен 29 ноября 1997 года под руководством летчика-испытателя М.Р. Алыкова. 
> 
> Союз авиапроизводителей России


Спасибо, я запомню

----------


## Red307

> Вместо. Но, это уже другая цыганская свадьба. Со своими танцами и песнями.


Вместо корабелки??

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вместо корабелки??


Я про песни по поводу 29К. А про FGFA будут... Впрочем, ветка не про него.

----------


## Avia M

Россия направила Аргентине необходимые материалы для участия в тендере на поставку истребителей со своим МиГ-29.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Россия примет участие в аргентинском тендере на поставку истребителей с МиГ-29 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

Расскажите про миг-29.
Когда он в конфигурации для воздушного боя (2хР-27, 2хР-73) он без ПТБ эксплуатируется?
Как я понимаю, подкрыльевые ПТБ вешаются только на места 27-х ракет, а центральный ПТБ я встречал только в конфигурациях для перегона.
В сети ещё пишут, что все ПТБ у них дозвуковые.

----------


## AndyK

Как раз таки наоборот, с подкрыльевыми - перегоночная, а с подфюз. вполне боевая. 
https://russianplanes.net/id222367
https://russianplanes.net/id220095

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как раз таки наоборот, с подкрыльевыми - перегоночная, а с подфюз. вполне боевая. 
> https://russianplanes.net/id222367
> https://russianplanes.net/id220095


Андрей, емнип только с подфюзеляжным баком нельзя пользоваться ГШ...

----------


## AndyK

> Андрей, емнип только с подфюзеляжным баком нельзя пользоваться ГШ...


Сие было на ранних сериях, потом гильзоотводы доработали.

----------


## Red307

> Как раз таки наоборот, с подкрыльевыми - перегоночная, а с подфюз. вполне боевая. 
> https://russianplanes.net/id222367
> https://russianplanes.net/id220095


Я звезду то слепил, а там засада - на хвост падает. Пришлось центральный вешать и болтики ему в переднюю часть класть))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я звезду то слепил, а там засада - на хвост падает. Пришлось центральный вешать и болтики ему в переднюю часть класть))


1-е правило - положи груз в носовую часть

----------


## Red307

> 1-е правило - положи груз в носовую часть


Так навскидку ни один самолёт 4-го и выше поколения не требует груза в нос. И италовские миги  вроде без груза стояли. Это же не всякие Миг-15 там.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так навскидку ни один самолёт 4-го и выше поколения не требует груза в нос. И италовские миги  вроде без груза стояли. Это же всякие Миг-15 там.


Со времен ново/пластикарта у меня рефлекс выработался груз класть

----------


## Red307

> Со времен ново/пластикарта у меня рефлекс выработался груз класть


А что тут на форуме моделисты через одного, а модельные разделы пустуют?

----------


## Panda-9

> А что тут на форуме моделисты через одного, а модельные разделы пустуют?


Переросли? 
Я всегда сначала собирал основную конструкцию на скотче и смотрел фактическую центровку. На том же этапе и груз формировал, если он требовался.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Так то с ПТБ под пузом перегрузка 4ед,а так можно педалировать

----------


## lindr

> Россия направила Аргентине необходимые материалы для участия в тендере на поставку истребителей со своим МиГ-29.


Опыт 1982 показал, что Аргентине нужны самолеты с большим радиусом действия. 

Дозаправка не решает проблему, и сопряжена с риском потери танкера ввиду возросших возможностей РЛС и ракет В-В.

----------


## CRC

Из какого типа систему предупреждения и оповещения об облучени /RWR/ это антенны ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Из какого типа систему предупреждения и оповещения об облучени /RWR/ это антенны ?


Обтекатель такой же, как у Су-35 на носке крыла.

----------


## CRC

Хорошо, но мой вопрос: какой тип этого RWR?

----------


## Polikarpoff

АО ЦКБА

----------


## CRC

Спасибо! На фото, не у всех Mig-29SMT есть четыре антенны.Какой тип, RWR имеют более ранние самолеты Mig-29 SMT?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Спасибо! На фото, не у всех Mig-29SMT есть четыре антенны.Какой тип, RWR имеют более ранние самолеты Mig-29 SMT?


Вот самому недавно стало интересно, ни явных антенн на теле, ни индикатора в кабине...

----------


## Avia M

> После апреля опять отложат "на пару лет"(((...


Москва. 26 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Государственный заказ на изготовление многофункциональных истребителей МиГ-35 получен, их производство будет запущено "буквально с начала 2018 года"...
серийные поставки истребителей МиГ-35 Воздушно-космическим силам России предусмотрены государственной программой вооружений России на 2018-2027 годы.
Сообщения о возможном заказе ВКС 24-30 истребителей собеседник агентства комментировать не стал, заметив, что "многие цифры (в программе) со временем корректируются и изменяются".
Госзаказ на поставку ВКС истребителей МиГ-35 в рамках новой программы может последовать в следующем году после завершения госиспытаний истребителя

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/593469

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Москва. 26 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Государственный заказ на изготовление многофункциональных истребителей МиГ-35 получен, их производство будет запущено "буквально с начала 2018 года"...
> серийные поставки истребителей МиГ-35 Воздушно-космическим силам России предусмотрены государственной программой вооружений России на 2018-2027 годы.
> Сообщения о возможном заказе ВКС 24-30 истребителей собеседник агентства комментировать не стал, заметив, что "многие цифры (в программе) со временем корректируются и изменяются".
> Госзаказ на поставку ВКС истребителей МиГ-35 в рамках новой программы может последовать в следующем году после завершения госиспытаний истребителя
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/593469


Ключевые слова: "возможно" и "может последовать" ;-)....

----------


## Avia M

> Ключевые слова: "возможно" и "может последовать" ;-)....


"Получен" и "будет запущено"... Возможны вариации ключевых слов. Будем подождать.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Получен" и "будет запущено"... Возможны вариации ключевых слов. Будем подождать.


Заказ был емнип на 2 + 2, два сделали, еще два были должны делать. Что будет дальше -???... 



> Вот самому недавно стало интересно, ни явных антенн на теле, ни индикатора в кабине...


Уточнил. У "алжирца" стоит "береза" с выводом индикации на МФИ, чем заменены крыльевые антенны - пока не ясно.

----------


## Avia M

> Так то с ПТБ под пузом перегрузка 4ед,а так можно педалировать


Есть мнение, что перегрузка ограничена внутренней конструкцией бака...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

но суть то не меняется)

----------


## Avia M

> но суть то не меняется)


Безусловно. Я о причинах.

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 6 января. INTERFAX.RU - Многоцелевой истребитель МиГ-35 вскоре выйдет на государственные испытания, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в авиационной отрасли.
"Заводские летные испытания МиГ-35 завершились в декабре 2017 года. Истребитель готовится выйти на государственные совместные испытания в начале 2018 года", - сказал собеседник агентства.
По его словам, госиспытания планируется завершить в 2019 году.

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/594502

----------


## Avia M

НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД, 21 февраля. /ТАСС/. Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол" (филиал АО "РСК "МиГ") завершил создание производственной площадки для выпуска новейших российских истребителей МиГ-35

Подробнее на ТАСС:
На нижегородском заводе «Сокол» создана площадка для производства истребителей МиГ-35 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Fencer

В России начались государственные испытания МиГ-35 https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2018...11577463.shtml

----------


## Avia M

Новейшие истребители МиГ-35 будут строить в Луховицах по принципам бережливого производства...

http://www.militarynews.ru/Story.asp?rid=1&nid=483139

----------


## FLOGGER

Прочитал статью https://topwar.ru/142549-maloosvesch...em-klasse.html. Мне было интересно. Но особенно заинтересовало последнее предложение предпоследнего абзаца насчет всеракурсного сопла. Там (9-61\9-67) что, стоИт двигатель УВТ? Или собираются ставить? Или это фигня? Кто-то в курсе?

----------


## Igor_k

Это Евгений Даманцев . В лучшем случае он слышал где-то какой-то звон .

----------


## Polikarpoff

Да регулярно в прессе, со ссылкой на должностных лиц, сообщают про двигатели с ОВТ для 35-го. Аналогично "обещали" и для К/КУБ, заявляя что это будет одно из важных отличий от индийских корабелок.

----------


## grad7

МиГ-29 (9.13) бн 26 красный.  Погоново, Воронежская область,  июнь 2018г.  Кто в курсе, они там базируются,  или это куда то...?
https://russianplanes.net/images/to233000/232244.jpg

----------


## GThomson

> Прочитал статью https://topwar.ru/142549-maloosvesch...em-klasse.html. Мне было интересно. Но особенно заинтересовало последнее предложение предпоследнего абзаца насчет всеракурсного сопла. Там (9-61\9-67) что, стоИт двигатель УВТ? Или собираются ставить? Или это фигня? Кто-то в курсе?


про всеракурсное сопло недавно говорилось на "китайской" страничке. 
сделали в ОДК для однодвигательного Цзянь-10 новый вариант АЛ-31, отклонение вектора тяги +/- 15 по вертикали,+/-8 по горизонтали.
для двухдвигательных хватит только по вертикали, а это - не всеракурсное.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> про всеракурсное сопло недавно говорилось на "китайской" страничке. 
> сделали в ОДК для однодвигательного Цзянь-10 новый вариант АЛ-31, отклонение вектора тяги +/- 15 по вертикали,+/-8 по горизонтали.
> для двухдвигательных хватит только по вертикали, а это - не всеракурсное.


Сопло "КЛИВТ" для РД-33 - всеракурсное.

----------


## OKA

"Индийское военно-политическое руководство не перестает удивлять многочисленных экспертов и аналитиков. Еще недавно казалось, что «долгоиграющий» тендер на поставку 126 средних многоцелевых истребителей (Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft или MMRCA) завершается в пользу французского «Рафаля». Однако в конечном итоге заказ на последние был размещен в виде отдельного небольшого контракта, а сам тендер был отменен в апреле 2015 года. Но, как выяснилось, и это еще был далеко не конец данной "мыльной оперы".

Дело в том, что потребность ВВС Индии в современных многоцелевых истребителях за минувшее время не исчезла, а спектр угроз уверенно продолжил расширяться. Поэтому три года спустя тендер на многоцелевые истребители Минобороны Индии возобновило и разослало запрос на получение информации (Request for Information – RFI) всем заинтересованным сторонам. Стороны эти фактически те же самые, что и в предыдущем тендере. К 6 июля 2018 года Минобороны Индии получило на свой запрос ответы от шести ведущих мировых авиапроизводителей.

Отличительной особенностью нового тендера MMRCA является сокращенное количество закупаемых самолетов (110 машин), а также необходимость соблюдения правил инициативы «Make in India» («Делай в Индии»). Впрочем, более интересным является то, что индийские военные предусмотрели теперь возможность закупки и двухдвигательных машин. Окончательный вариант RFI, который направили основным иностранным производителям боевых самолетов, включал запрос как на однодвигательные, так и на двухдвигательные самолеты.

Впрочем, как указывают представители Минобороны Индии, основной акцент в RFI сделан не на требованиях одно- или двухдвигательных истребителей, а на общих боевых возможностях "платформы". Согласно запросу об информации, предлагаемый истребитель должен выполнять задачи по завоеванию превосходства в воздухе и обеспечению ПВО. Кроме того, он должен обладать возможностью нанесения ударов по наземным целям, ведения разведки, проведения операций на море, веления РЭБ, а также осуществления дозаправки в воздухе. Критерием выбора также является стоимость поставки и стоимость жизненного цикла, основываясь на 40-летнем сроке службы или 6 тыс. часов налета.

Выбранный производитель должен будет предоставить логистический пакет, обеспечивающий 75-процентную готовность к боевому применению истребителей, средний налет которых составит 150 часов в месяц в течение как минимум 10 лет.

В рамках конкурса только часть самолетов планируется получить полностью готовыми, большее же количество истребителей должно быть построено по лицензии в Индии совместным предприятием поставщика и частной индийской компании в рамках инициативы «Make in India». Предусматривается следующий вариант: приобретение 17 истребителей в готовом виде и производство по лицензии 93 самолетов индийской компанией, которую выберет стратегический партнер (в соответствии с «Процедурой закупки продукции оборонного назначения»). Стоимость планируемых пока к закупке 110 самолетов оценивается в 15-20 млрд долларов.

Эксперты, впрочем, высказывают опасения, что директива индийского министерства обороны о включении истребителей как с одним, так и двумя двигателями в RFI может привести к «повторению» MMRCA 2007 года, и процесс выбора может затянуться на продолжительное время. Какой-то период полученные предложения авиапроизводителей будут проходить техническую оценку, после чего в течение 6-9 месяцев претендентам предоставят уточненные требования к самолету и вооружению. Затем будет подготовлен короткий список прошедших отбор и проведены испытания, за которыми последуют переговоры о стоимости и объеме передаваемых технологий. По оценке командования ВВС Индии, на определение лидеров после технической оценки и испытаний потребуется около 24-30 месяцев. Тем не менее, неизвестно, как долго МО Индии будет выбирать стратегического партнера, согласовывать условия контракта и создания совместного предприятия, а также передачу технологий для лицензионного производства истребителей.

Как и ожидалось, на новом витке индийского тендера предлагаются в основном те же машины, которые конкурировали в программе MMRCA. К ним относятся европейский «Тайфун», «Рафаль» французской компании Dassault, российский МиГ-35, шведский JAS-39E/F «Грипен» и американские F-16IN и F/A-18E/F. Только два из всех претендентов предлагают легкие однодвигательные истребители – «Грипен» компании Saab и F-16 корпорации Lockheed Martin.

Возможно, что включение в RFI двухмоторных истребителей и отказ от давних планов ВВС Индии по приобретению лицензии на производство однодвигательного самолета обусловлено тем, что Минобороны Индии стремится поддержать программу национального легкого истребителя «Теджас» компании HAL. Как читают в ВВС Индии, принятие на вооружение второго однодвигательного истребителя может «понизить» статус индийского истребителя и не способствовать инициативам правительства по сокращению зависимости индийских ВВС от импорта.

В случае победы двухдвигательного самолета тендере компания Boeing предлагает индийским компаниям Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) и Mahindra Defense Systems(MDS) партнерские отношения по производству истребителей F/A-18E/F «Супер Хорнет».

«Партнерство с компаниями HAL и MDS будет строиться в рамках инициативы правительства Индии «Make in India», – заявили в Boeing. Для производства F/A-18 совместно с местными партнерами американцы планируют задействовать максимально возможное количество деталей, произведенных на территории Индии. Чем, скорее всего, и будет ограничено участие Индии, так как, известно, что США полностью свои технологии передавать не стремятся. А это может снизить заинтересованность индийской стороны.

Французские производители взвинтили цены на свою продукцию, отказываются передавать «ноу-хау» и скорее всего в лидеры тендера не выйдут.

Легкий шведский «Грипен» может не пройти из-за необходимости сохранить потенциал индийского истребителя «Теджас». Евроистебитель «Тайфун» же – более дорогостоящий по сравнению с конкурентами, что снижает его преимущества (он в 2,5 раза дороже МиГ-35).

Допуск к конкурсу двухдвигательных самолетов дал шанс на победу в тендере российскому МиГ-35 – новейшему многоцелевому истребителю поколения 4++.

Самолет представляет собой дальнейшее развитие линейки истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ и МиГ-29М/М2. У него существенно снижена заметность в радиолокационном диапазоне, установлена трехканальная цифровая комплексная система дистанционного управления с четырехкратным резервированием, повышена надежность самолета, двигателей и бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования, увеличен срок службы и ресурса планера. Он способен нести на десяти узлах подвески до 7 тонн боевой нагрузки и развивать скорость 2,25 Маха (более 2700 км/ч). Боевой радиус самолета составляет 1000 км, практический потолок – 17,5 км.

Перефразируя известное изречение, индийский тендер на истребители остановить нельзя – его можно только выиграть. В Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству РФ считают, что российский самолет имеет хорошие перспективы в тендере, и в случае победы Россия готова к созданию совместного производства."

МиГ-35 готов к новой борьбе за Индию / Вооружения / Независимая газета

----------


## Avia M

> Перефразируя известное изречение, индийский тендер на истребители остановить нельзя – его можно только выиграть.


Начало статьи ставит изречение под сомнение  :Smile: ...

----------


## grad7

К битве за истребители  подключились уже Американские СМИ.  Интересно было узнать, что МиГ-29 оказывается не подлежит модернизации.  С начала я подумал, при чем тут Американские СМИ,  но потом вспомнил,  что Индийцы хотят модернизировать свои "Корабелки", а Американцы хотят полностью нас выдавить и впихнуть им строительство авианосца и самое главное самолетов к нему.  Под эту дудку Индусы наехали на нас и во всех грехах обвинили нас же.  Это даже выкладывать не хочется,  много оскорбительного,  а вот как отбивался наш военный специалист ссылку скину.
https://politexpert.net/113937-popov...ce=warfiles.ru
 Вот "возгласы" Американской прессы.  Здесь  подходят слова из "Бородино":-"Все смешалось,  кони, люди..",  (слова подзабыл).
Американские эксперты раскритиковали МиГ-29 - Международные новости

----------


## Polikarpoff

*Истребители МиГ-35 поступят в ВКС раньше графика*

МОСКВА, 15 авг — РИА Новости. Истребители МиГ-35 поставят в воздушно-космические силы раньше графика, заявил президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь в интервью газете "Ведомости".

По его словам, модель "опережающих поставок" позволит ОАК сохранить ритмичность и снизить затраты на производство самолетов, а Минобороны – получить новые машины несколько раньше, чем предполагает график гособоронзаказа.
Он рассказал, что на начальной стадии планируется поставить Минобороны шесть истребителей МиГ-35. Первые ведомство получит уже в этом году.

Также Слюсарь отметил, что МиГ-35 "сильно дешевле", чем американский истребитель пятого поколения F-35.

МиГ-35 — новейший многоцелевой истребитель поколения 4++. Это дальнейшее развитие самолетов МиГ-29К/КУБ и МиГ-29М/М2. Летные испытания истребителя начались 26 января 2017 года, а на следующий день в Подмосковье прошла международная презентация самолета.

https://ria.ru/arms/20180815/1526556812.html

----------


## L39aero

Что курят те люди, которые эти обмылки еще и сравнивают между собой?

----------


## Айдар

> *Истребители МиГ-35 поступят в ВКС раньше графика*
> 
> МОСКВА, 15 авг — РИА Новости. Истребители МиГ-35 поставят в воздушно-космические силы раньше графика, заявил президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь в интервью газете "Ведомости".
> 
> По его словам, модель "опережающих поставок" позволит ОАК сохранить ритмичность и снизить затраты на производство самолетов, а Минобороны – получить новые машины несколько раньше, чем предполагает график гособоронзаказа.
> Он рассказал, что на начальной стадии планируется поставить Минобороны шесть истребителей МиГ-35. Первые ведомство получит уже в этом году.
> 
> Также Слюсарь отметил, что МиГ-35 "сильно дешевле", чем американский истребитель пятого поколения F-35.
> 
> ...


Что ? Сравнивать миг-35 и ф-35 нелепо.

----------


## Red307

Цифры то одинаковые. Почему не сравнить?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Не, ну а чего такого? По цене и Правда дешевле! А сейчас вон, на соседнем форуме, недоумевают что вчера по РЕН-ТВ кто-то на полном серьезе сравнивал "Грипен" с Су-25 и Су-57!)))

----------


## ZHeN

надо было ещё про Ми-35 для сравнения написать

----------


## Polikarpoff

> надо было ещё про Ми-35 для сравнения написать


Не, для полного комплекта разведчика не хватает, предлагали SR-71

----------


## Avia M

> Контракт с российским военным ведомством на поставку истребителей МиГ-35, как ожидается, будет подписан в первом полугодии 2018 года


Контракт с Минобороны РФ на поставку новейших легких истребителей МиГ-35 будет подписан в ближайшее время, заявил журналистам в пятницу гендиректор Российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180817/1526727301.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Контракт с Минобороны РФ на поставку новейших легких истребителей МиГ-35 будет подписан в ближайшее времяhttps://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180817/1526727301.html


Хоть бы слова на синонимы для разнообразия поменяли...

----------


## Avia M

> Хоть бы слова на синонимы для разнообразия поменяли...


 Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МиГ" ведет работы над созданием истребителя пятого поколения МиГ-41...

----------


## grad7

> Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МиГ" ведет работы над созданием истребителя пятого поколения МиГ-41...


 А про 35-е  есть что то обнадеживающее,  помимо закупки шести истребителей,  МиГ-41 один это тяжелый скоростной перехватчик, это хорошо,  но хотелось в войсках увидать МиГ-35,  ведь он выгоден для ВКС в эксплуатации, да и машина именно для конфликтов высокой интенсивности создавалась.

----------


## Avia M

> А про 35-е  есть что то обнадеживающее


Так выше обнадёжили - "в ближайшее время" (полагаю более шести)...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так выше обнадёжили - "в ближайшее время" (полагаю более шести)...


Забил сейчас в Яндекс-новости поисковый запрос "контракт на поставку миг-35 будет подписан в ближайшее время", дошел до новостей июня 2013-го, далее уже лень стало. Минимум за 5 лет обещалка не изменилась, уже даже не смешно...

----------


## Red307

> Забил сейчас в Яндекс-новости поисковый запрос "контракт на поставку миг-35 будет подписан в ближайшее время", дошел до новостей июня 2013-го, далее уже лень стало. Минимум за 5 лет обещалка не изменилась, уже даже не смешно...


Наверное в бюджете на каждый год копируют одну и ту же статью расходов "обещание подписать контракт".

----------


## Polikarpoff

_«Яндекс-навигатор» заговорил голосом пилота РСК «МиГ»
Российская самолетостроительная корпорация «МиГ» приняла участие в создании проекта для «Яндекса». Итогом совместного труда стала опция загрузки интерфейса.

«Самолет МиГ-35 и голос нашего летчика-испытателя Михаила Беляева теперь сопровождает водителей, которые пользуются «Яндекс-навигатором», он подсказывает маневры и помогает достигнуть цели», — рассказал Илья Тарасенко, глава корпорации.

Шеф-пилот Луховицкого авиационного завода им. Воронина, Герой России Михаил Беляев записал более 120 фраз, с помощью которых приложение ведет водителя по маршруту. Новая метка для автомобиля сделана в виде сверхманевренного истребителя МиГ-35.

МиГ-35 — это новейший многоцелевой истребитель четвертого поколения, который является дальнейшим развитием самолетов МиГ-29. Летные испытания МиГ-35 начались в январе 2017 года._

«Яндекс-навигатор» заговорил голосом пилота РСК «МиГ»

Решил установить, планшет как заголосил на весь офис "Вас приветствует командир борта летчик-испытатель..."

----------


## Avia M

> Минимум за 5 лет обещалка не изменилась, уже даже не смешно...


Контакт на поставку ВКС России новейших легких истребителей МиГ-35 заключат на форуме "Армия-2018".

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180821/1526915449.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Контакт на поставку ВКС России новейших легких истребителей МиГ-35 заключат на форуме "Армия-2018".
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180821/1526915449.html


_Минобороны может заключить контракт о закупках МиГ-35 на МАКС-2013
Политика 24 августа 2013, 12:40 UTC+3
Поставки начнутся в 2015-2016 годах_


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Минобороны может заключить контракт о закупках МиГ-35 на МАКС-2013 - Политика - ТАСС

и так каждый раз....

Не, я всеми конечностями за, но только чтоб уже наконец заключили и начали поставки!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Контакт на поставку ВКС России новейших легких истребителей МиГ-35 заключат на форуме "Армия-2018".


Когда я читаю подобные заявления, то сразу возникают вопросы: 
1. Почему для заключения подобных сделок нужно ждать какого-то пафосного мероприятия?
2. Если бы "Армии-2018" не было, то не заключили бы? Ждали бы "МАКСа 2019"?

----------


## Avia M

> 1. Почему для заключения подобных сделок нужно ждать какого-то пафосного мероприятия?


Таковы "законы жанра". Без пафоса никуды. 

P.S. Кст., не факт, что ждали...

----------


## Avia M

> Не, я всеми конечностями за, но только чтоб уже наконец заключили и начали поставки!



22 августа. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ и РСК "МиГ" подписали контракт на поставку шести самолетов МиГ-35УБ (учебно-боевой) и МиГ-35С (серийный) до 2023 года, передает корреспондент ТАСС из зала заседаний форума "Армия-2018", где прошла церемония подписания.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Минобороны и РСК «МиГ» подписали контракт на поставку шести МиГ-35 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Polikarpoff

Таки Свершилось, но сроки....

_Минобороны и РСК "МиГ" подписали контракт на поставку шести МиГ-35

КУБИНКА /Московская область/, 22 августа. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ и РСК "МиГ" подписали контракт на поставку шести самолетов МиГ-35УБ (учебно-боевой) и МиГ-35С (серийный) до 2023 года, передает корреспондент ТАСС из зала заседаний форума "Армия-2018", где прошла церемония подписания.

При подписании не уточнялось, сколько самолетов каждой модели получит военное ведомство.

Ранее президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь говорил, что Минобороны получит шесть МиГ-35 "на начальной стадии".

МиГ-35 - новейший многоцелевой истребитель поколения "4++", который является дальнейшим развитием самолетов МиГ-29К/КУБ и МиГ-29М/М2. Начало летных испытаний и международная презентация машины состоялись в январе 2017 года, в декабре того же года завершились заводские испытания истребителя.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Минобороны и РСК «МиГ» подписали контракт на поставку шести МиГ-35 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС_
По 1 самолету в год....

----------


## Lexa80

Я так думаю, что эти самолёты первоначально будут использованы для испытаний, а затем пойдут на перевооружение "Стрижей". Самолет в первую очередь планируют продавать на экспорт.

----------


## grad7

Интересно на странице ОАК, ничего подобного не нашел. Су 57 пятнадцать бортов. Про МиГ-35 сказано, вроде что Су 57 лучшие в своих классах, но ни слова об одном самолете в год.  Может ТАСС оговорился, потому что цифра один ни как ни клеется.   Говорили же что закажут сразу шесть бортов.    Мало в это верится.   Вот официально от ОАК и не так пессимистично,  я на это надеюсь.   
ОАК :: ОАК и Министерство обороны России подписали контракты на поставку Су-57 и МиГ-35

----------


## grad7

Вот еще с ОАК, там все совершенно в других красках.
ОАК :: Перспективы развития боевой авиации до 2030 года обсудили на площадке ОАК

----------


## grad7

Один самолет в год, это еще не все, на МиГ полилась грязь.  Я не буду марать стену этой гадостью.  Одно точно МиГ выбивают из ниши боевой авиации вообще, в России точно. Если оставят, то тяжелый перехватчик и УТС.  Как можно постоянно так лгать своему народу из года в год,  вот подождите, вот завтра, вот послезавтра, зная наперед, что сделают абсолютно противоположное.  Это просто плевок в душу. Истребитель классный,  в этом то вся проблема.

----------


## FLOGGER

> и УТС. .


Какой УТС, откуда он возьмется? Из МИГ-АТ, что-ли?

----------


## Igor_k

> Похоже, у кого-то есть огромные сомнения в этом.


Классный и без АФАР -сейчас ? 
Ладно , мы не гордые , хотя бы ПФАР - так и этого нет

----------


## Red307

> Классный и без АФАР -сейчас ? 
> Ладно , мы не гордые , хотя бы ПФАР - так и этого нет


А что, на миг-35 по-прежнему с щелевой антенной РЛС?

----------


## grad7

> Классный и без АФАР -сейчас ? 
> Ладно , мы не гордые , хотя бы ПФАР - так и этого нет


Комплектация истребителя не от фирмы зависит, а от заказчика, как и ОВТ и все остальное. АФАР есть об этом неоднократно говорили чиновники, но это дело заказчика.

----------


## Red307

> Комплектация истребителя не от фирмы зависит, а от заказчика, как и ОВТ и все остальное. АФАР есть об этом неоднократно говорили чиновники, но это дело заказчика.


Тогда странно другое. Почему заказчик не хочет покупать АФАР? По сравнению с нынешней РЛС это повышение боевой эффективности на порядок, а может и больше. Не думаю, что дело в деньгах. Может АФАР в том виде, в котором "есть" не нужна никому?

----------


## grad7

> Тогда странно другое. Почему заказчик не хочет покупать АФАР? По сравнению с нынешней РЛС это повышение боевой эффективности на порядок, а может и больше. Не думаю, что дело в деньгах. Может АФАР в том виде, в котором "есть" не нужна никому?


  В России вообще проблема с АФАР, там на Т-50 с ней не все лады,  Индусы заострили на этом внимание. Вообще АФАР в купе с другим БРЭО стоит  до двух третей всего истребителя.  Если у нас собрались  модернизировать  Су-35 и установить на него АФАР,  отцифровать движки, то его цена с сегодняшних 90 млн.  баксов взлетит как минимум до 120 млн. зелени, а скорее всего больше, потому-что, эта цена старая,  когда первые борта пошли.  
  МиГ-29К(КУБ), тоже собрались модернизировать,  это тоже не малые деньги.  Потому что Индусы прежде чем модернизировать свои корабелки, будут смотреть на наши.  На них то возможно АФАР ЖУК-АЭ и появится, если это произойдет, потому что у нас семь пятниц на неделе,  сегодня делаем, завтра нет, забугорным клиентам это  разумеется не нравится.    Интересно еще вот что,  по тридцать пятому ударили, когда он хорошо шел (и пока идет в Индийском тендере, он и "Тайфун"",  именно   у них самые хорошие шансы на финал).  Если  события  в России отразятся на тендере,  то мы потеряем не только нишу, легких и средних истребителей,  ниша тяжелых тоже практически утрачена,  да модернизируем  "Сухари" и сорвем хороший куш, но на этом все и закончится,  больше индусы покупать ничего не хотят.  Последний комплект  Су-30МКИ  (комплектов 20-ть) , они не приняли.

----------


## Red307

Насколько я понимаю, в самолёты 4го поколения вставить нынешние АФАР, это переделать полсамолета. Ввиду их (афар) низкого КПД надо обеспечить повышенную мощность от генераторов и решить проблемы с охлаждением. Поэтому там не так все просто. Так что не факт, что мы увидим АФАР на нынешних Мигах и Су. Ну если евреи конечно индусам не помогут))

----------


## grad7

> Насколько я понимаю, в самолёты 4го поколения вставить нынешние АФАР, это переделать полсамолета. Ввиду их (афар) низкого КПД надо обеспечить повышенную мощность от генераторов и решить проблемы с охлаждением. Поэтому там не так все просто. Так что не факт, что мы увидим АФАР на нынешних Мигах и Су. Ну если евреи конечно индусам не помогут))


 " Рафаль", "Тайфун",  "Грипен", Ф-16 последние модификации, Суперхорнет,  Ф-15 последние модификации,  На Индийские Су-30 МКИ планируется их установить.  Времена меняются,  сейчас устанавливают  и весьма хорошие характеристики у них.  Китай на купленных Су-35 поменял БРЭО, наше их не устроило, АФАР у них тоже имеется.

----------


## cobra_73

> " Рафаль", "Тайфун",  "Грипен", Ф-16 последние модификации, Суперхорнет,  Ф-15 последние модификации,  На Индийские Су-30 МКИ планируется их установить.  Времена меняются,  сейчас устанавливают  и весьма хорошие характеристики у них.  Китай на купленных Су-35 поменял БРЭО, наше их не устроило, АФАР у них тоже имеется.


Да ладно! Может на старых МКК? покупавшихся в 90-е и нолевые?

----------


## Айдар

> " Рафаль", "Тайфун",  "Грипен", Ф-16 последние модификации, Суперхорнет,  Ф-15 последние модификации,  На Индийские Су-30 МКИ планируется их установить.  Времена меняются,  сейчас устанавливают  и весьма хорошие характеристики у них.  Китай на купленных Су-35 поменял БРЭО, наше их не устроило, АФАР у них тоже имеется.


Китай на су'35 своих поменял брео ? По подробнее можно пожалуста ?

----------


## Red307

> " Рафаль", "Тайфун",  "Грипен", Ф-16 последние модификации, Суперхорнет,  Ф-15 последние модификации,  На Индийские Су-30 МКИ планируется их установить.  Времена меняются,  сейчас устанавливают  и весьма хорошие характеристики у них.  Китай на купленных Су-35 поменял БРЭО, наше их не устроило, АФАР у них тоже имеется.


У этих заграничных ребят микроэлектроника немного на другом уровне, КПД выше - тепла меньше и энергозатраты ниже. Им проще. На МКИ и СМ при нынешнем состоянии дел у нас, АФАР вряд ли будет. Я же писал выше - полсамолета надо переделать. 

Китай на су-35, как я понимаю, шлемы свои прицепил. Плюс, возможно, играются по-мелочи - СГО, какие-нибудь оптические контейнеры. По РЛС, при всем моем уважении к Китаю, они вряд ли что-то лучше сделают. Как бы наоборот, не начали пытаться копировать их для своих J-20.

----------


## grad7

> У этих заграничных ребят микроэлектроника немного на другом уровне, КПД выше - тепла меньше и энергозатраты ниже. Им проще. На МКИ и СМ при нынешнем состоянии дел у нас, АФАР вряд ли будет. Я же писал выше - полсамолета надо переделать. 
> 
> Китай на су-35, как я понимаю, шлемы свои прицепил. Плюс, возможно, играются по-мелочи - СГО, какие-нибудь оптические контейнеры. По РЛС, при всем моем уважении к Китаю, они вряд ли что-то лучше сделают. Как бы наоборот, не начали пытаться копировать их для своих J-20.


Так о чем я в принципе и пишу,  у Индусов и Китайцев претензии к электронике ,  про АФАР верно, я наверное с чем то  спутал,  но по нашлемным системам  ОЛС  придираются,  да и разумеется Китай с его амбициями недалек от своего ПрНК.  Я как то читал  про АФАР и  ОЛС (нашел статьи наших инженеров работающих над АФАР, ОЛС, да они в сборе года полтора назад на topvar.ru выкладывались) наших и западных самолетов, там очень многое  не  в нашу пользу.   А насчет того, что перебирать половину самолета,  то Су-35 будут,  Индийские Су-30МКИ тоже будут, Индийские корабелки наверняка будут,  на всем этом фоне,  наши 24 корабелки, капля в море.  Хотя все это конечно очень дорого. А Китай да по шлемам ОЛС. Кстати наши военные по работе в Сирии тоже выявили, как было написано конструктивный недостаток,  конкретики небыло, поэтому трудно утверждать.
https://tehnowar.ru/84592-rossija-ot...lej-su-35.html

----------


## Red307

Просто разговор начинался с того, что у нас АФАР на миг-35 есть, просто заказчики не хотят. Пришли к тому, что "такой" АФАР пока никому не нужен.

----------


## grad7

АФАР, то как раз есть с неплохими характеристиками, ее фото и ТТХ  в инете выкладывали  и не раз  и это не далеко не та, которая предлагалась индусам, но это для тех у кого деньги есть, об этом и Коротков и Рогозин заявили прямо.

----------


## Red307

> АФАР, то как раз есть с неплохими характеристиками, ее фото и ТТХ  в инете выкладывали  и не раз, но это для тех у кого деньги есть, об этом и Коротков и Рогозин заявили прямо.


Эта та, которая в MMRCA участвовала?

----------


## Fencer

Истребитель пошел на второй алжирский круг https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3725478

----------


## Антоха

> Истребитель пошел на второй алжирский круг https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3725478


КоммерсантЪ всё больше стал походить на бульварную газетенку - главное сделать заголовок погорячее. Никого не смущает, что самолёты совершенно разные, а история про истребителями с б/у комплектующими уже давно потеряла актуальность... но надо же обязательно уколоть)

----------


## Red307

Самолёты разные, история забылась, а люди остались те же. Контора та же - ОКБ МиГ (или как они там?)

Да и самолёты не совсем что бы разные...

----------


## grad7

> Эта та, которая в MMRCA участвовала?


Нет совершенно другая.

----------


## grad7

> Самолёты разные, история забылась, а люди остались те же. Контора та же - ОКБ МиГ (или как они там?)
> 
> Да и самолёты не совсем что бы разные...


Ну да не разные.  Вы их даже не сможете  собрать на линии, на которых собирались МиГ-29 9-12, 9-13.  Посмотрите презентацию самолета, разница огромная, разница там большая даже с Индийской корабелкой, из которой он и вышел, да и с нашей корабелкой разница есть. Очертаниями наверное и схож, но не более чем.

----------


## Red307

Ну у меня то главный посыл был в том, что "ложечки нашлись, а осадочек остался". Т.е. миконяновцы один раз уже пытались (со злым умыслом, или без) впарить некондиционные (по мнению заказчика) самолёты. Теперь все их сделки особенно тот же заказчик будет рассматривать через призму той самой сделки. 
Ну и смехуечков не избежать. Тут как бы сами виноваты.

----------


## grad7

> Ну у меня то главный посыл был в том, что "ложечки нашлись, а осадочек остался". Т.е. миконяновцы один раз уже пытались (со злым умыслом, или без) впарить некондиционные (по мнению заказчика) самолёты. Теперь все их сделки особенно тот же заказчик будет рассматривать через призму той самой сделки. 
> Ну и смехуечков не избежать. Тут как бы сами виноваты.


 Надеюсь через сотню лет вы  не будете вспоминать эту историю.

----------


## Igor_k

> Надеюсь через сотню лет вы  не будете вспоминать эту историю.


Кто как , а я через сотню лет не буду вспоминать никакую . Всем остальным желаю здоровья и долголетия .

----------


## Red307

> Надеюсь через сотню лет вы  не будете вспоминать эту историю.


Ещё сотню лет я не планирую прожить))

А в мире бизнеса свои правила. Вопрос, будут ли они вспоминать... А от меня тут ничего не зависит.

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## GThomson

> Надеюсь через сотню лет вы  не будете вспоминать эту историю.


"троянский конь" тоже был одноразовой акцией, а помнят уже две тыщи лет...

----------


## grad7

> "троянский конь" тоже был одноразовой акцией, а помнят уже две тыщи лет...


 Он и сейчас "живее всех живых", особенно в програмном обеспечении.  Очень удачная идея видать.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот тут тоже про "возрождение": https://militaryarms.ru/novosti/indi...zen.yandex.com

----------


## ZHeN

прощальный юбилейный концерт Аллы Пугачёвой (тысячи их !)

----------


## grad7

> Вот тут тоже про "возрождение": https://militaryarms.ru/novosti/indi...zen.yandex.com


Ну у Индусов  и к "Сухарям претензии были,  а потом вдруг исчезали.   Я далеко не один раз бывал на Индийском военном  форуме, там такого небыло,  Были замечания отдельные  (и то с поставкой запчастей, причем Украинских).   Я специально искал подобную информацию

   От сухопутных они не отказываются.   
   Думаю, что все намного хуже.   Не только МиГ,  но и  "Сухой" и другие наши производители вооружения   (например автомат Калашникова)   теряем Индийский рынок военный как таковой.   
    Почему "Корабелки",  да скорее всего потому что авианосцы они будут заказывать у Американцев, с самолетами.  Если вы скажете, что  "Викра" и второй авианосец  заточены под наши самоли, то Американские спецы  уже приезжали  и осматривали Викрант .   Мы вообще теряем этот рынок.   
   Им нужен союзник против Китая  и мы здесь им не помощники.   Об этом они тоже говорили.   Проблема там более военно-политического характера.   Еще не так давно  лидерами в тендере  на легкие (средние) истребители  был МиГ-35 и "Тайфун"  и никто не говорил про проблемы, наоборот, Индусы хотели модернизировать свои МиГ-29К, до уровня МиГ-35 с АФАР, но видать в цене не сошлись  и грязь полилась рекой.   Это их отвратительная привычка.  Они сумели даже полить грязи  на АЛ-31Ф, хотя  мы прекрасно понимаем что это бред, что он ненадежный.  Скорее всего скоро мы услышим о победителе тендера и это будут Американцы. Хотя это Индусы,  не знаешь с кем эта девушка завтра  окажется в постели.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну у Индусов  и к "Сухарям претензии были,  а потом вдруг исчезали.   Я далеко не один раз бывал на Индийском военном  форуме, там такого небыло,  Были замечания отдельные  (и то с поставкой запчастей, причем Украинских).   Я специально искал подобную информацию
> 
>    От сухопутных они не отказываются.   
>    Думаю, что все намного хуже.   Не только МиГ,  но и  "Сухой" и другие наши производители вооружения   (например автомат Калашникова)   теряем Индийский рынок военный как таковой.   
>     Почему "Корабелки",  да скорее всего потому что авианосцы они будут заказывать у Американцев, с самолетами.  Если вы скажете, что  "Викра" и второй авианосец  заточены под наши самоли, то Американские спецы  уже приезжали  и осматривали Викрант .   Мы вообще теряем этот рынок.   
>    Им нужен союзник против Китая  и мы здесь им не помощники.   Об этом они тоже говорили.   Проблема там более военно-политического характера.   Еще не так давно  лидерами в тендере  на легкие (средние) истребители  был МиГ-35 и "Тайфун"  и никто не говорил про проблемы, наоборот, Индусы хотели модернизировать свои МиГ-29К, до уровня МиГ-35 с АФАР, но видать в цене не сошлись  и грязь полилась рекой.   Это их отвратительная привычка.  Они сумели даже полить грязи  на АЛ-31Ф, хотя  мы прекрасно понимаем что это бред, что он ненадежный.  Скорее всего скоро мы услышим о победителе тендера и это будут Американцы. Хотя это Индусы,  не знаешь с кем эта девушка завтра  окажется в постели.


Походу в основном у индийцев претензии чисто из-за американских подсказок и открытых угроз. Вот сегодня пример.

*Индия закупит российские ЗРК С-400, несмотря на угрозы Вашингтона*

Цинк - Индия закупит российские ЗРК С-400, несмотря на угрозы Вашингтона
_
"...….Решение о покупке С-400 было принято вопреки ощутимому давлению США - экспорт этих российских систем с некоторых пор вызывает сильное недовольство Вашингтона. Первым иностранным покупателем С-400 стал Китай, которые недавно получил первые комплексы по подписанному в 2014 году контракту.

В свою очередь это стало поводом для введения Вашингтоном санкций против Пекина (США «наказали» Китай санкциями за покупку российских С-400 и Су-35) на основании закона CAATSA («О противодействии противникам Америки посредством санкций»). Под ограничения попал Департамент подготовки китайской армии Центрального военного совета КНР и его директор Ли Шанфу……."_

----------


## Red307

Красиво пишет.




> Главный конкурент Запада: на что способен «крылатый фронтовик» Миг-35
> 
> 
> В 2017 году начались первые государственные испытания новейшего российского истребителя МиГ-35 поколения «4++», который может стать главной ударной силой отечественной фронтовой авиации.
> 
> Уже к 2020 году первые 30 боевых машин должны поступить в распоряжение воздушно-космических сил России, значительно расширив их боевые возможности. Даже скептически настроенные западные военные эксперты признают, что российский МиГ-35 станет серьезнейшим соперником для F-35, который позиционируется как практически неуязвимый истребитель пятого поколения.
> 
> Стремительная и беспощадная «ласточка»
> В отличие от тяжелых фронтовых истребителей Су-27 и Су-35М, которые приспособлены к совершению дальних рейдов во вражеском воздушном пространстве и ведению «свободной охоты» на противника, более легкие МиГи выполняют совершенно другие, но не менее важные задачи.
> ...


https://www.eg.ru/society/647403-gla...mig-35-066392/

Вот тут ещё от этого автора:
https://www.eg.ru/society/629443-ads...-su-34-066392/

----------


## ZHeN

уже и кинжал на него повесили ...  :Confused:

----------


## grad7

МиГ-35, учебно-тренировочный?  Хорошая у них анаша, забористая.

----------


## Саныч 62

> уже и кинжал на него повесили ...


 Как стартовый ускоритель  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как стартовый ускоритель


Скорее ракета-носитель...
Поражает порой, какую ересь последнее время пишут. Вчерась, например, вот такое вычитал...

----------


## Саныч 62

> Скорее ракета-носитель...


 Что самолёт крепится к пушке - это понятно, но чтобы к ракете - даже представить не мог  :Confused: . Прогресс  :Biggrin: .

----------


## ZHeN

к пушке крепится только А-10 !

----------


## Djoker

> В ходе работы международной выставки стало также известно, что корпорация "Фазотрон-НИИР" завершает изготовление первой радиолокационной станции с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР) для истребителей типа МиГ-29.
> 
> "Некоторые заказчики МиГ-29 хотят видеть данную станцию на самолете, российские военные также намерены оснастить ей истребитель МиГ-35. Как только РЛС пройдет испытания, будет финансирование и контракт. Предполагается, что весь процесс завершится примерно в течение двух лет — мы изготовим около четырех образцов, поставим на самолет и проведем испытания", — сообщил источник ТАСС на выставке. По его словам, стартовым заказчиком, вероятно, выступит иностранный эксплуатант МиГ-29. Новая РЛС с АФАР для истребителей семейства МиГ-29/35 получила название "Жук-АМ".


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5774777

----------


## Avia M

ЛУХОВИЦЫ /Московская область/, 28 ноября. /ТАСС/. Истребители МиГ-35 для ВКС РФ находятся в стадии производства, первую партию машин передадут военным в ближайшее время.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5844815

----------


## grad7

МиГ-35 - экспортный потенциал и боевые возможности

Компания «Миг» рассчитывает на экспортные возможности новейшего истребителя МиГ-35, который создавался на базе МиГ-29.

Гендиректор авиационной корпорации Илья Тарасенко поделился с журналистами информацией о том, что новый самолет в первую очередь получат Военно-космические силы Российской Федерации. Компания может изготовить необходимое для полной замены МиГ-29 количество истребителей. Также планируется наладить экспортные поставки таких самолетов. Представители военных структур различных государств уже проявляют интерес к новейшему российскому истребителю: на данный момент готовы оформить заказ более чем на 100 единиц такой техники.

Военный эксперт издания «Арсенал Отечества» Алексей Леонков считает, что МиГ-35 является достаточно перспективной разработкой, отлично подходящей для реализации в других странах. Он утверждает, что российский истребитель обладает высочайшей конкурентоспособностью. Например, в Индии также рассматривается его конкурент под названием Dassault Rafale. У детища наших инженеров есть все шансы быть выбранным индийскими военными, потому что МиГ-35 по техническим характеристикам не проигрывает французскому самолету, а по многим показателям даже превосходит.

Во Франции прекрасно понимают свои недостатки, поэтому они снизили цену на поставку их самолетов до возможного минимума. Они прилагают все усилия для закрепления за собой этого финансового направления.

Ленков также указывает на доминирование МиГ-35 в воздухе. Его летно-технические характеристики, новейшее оборудование и системы радиоэлектронной борьбы позволяют конкурировать с новейшей техникой потенциального противника, включая F-22 и F-35. Только новые ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» могут уничтожить любые истребители. Отталкиваясь от этих факторов, нет ничего удивительного в том, что на МиГ-35 строят большие планы в сфере реализации за рубежом. 

https://iohotnik.ru/novosti/mig35-protiv-f35.html?utm..

----------


## Red307

Они специально забывают, что Миг-35 в той же Индии уже участвовал в MMRCA?

----------


## LansE293

> Они специально забывают, что Миг-35 в той же Индии уже участвовал в MMRCA?


Я думаю они отлично это помнят. Выбыл из конкурса старый МИГ-35, а теперь новый МИГ-35. То что названия одинаковые не должно вводит тебя в заблуждение. Это наша добрая традиция. Беда только в том, что индийский конкурс сродни занудному бесконечному индийскому сериалу, с той только разницей, что в сериале побеждает добро, а в конкурсе бабло:)))

----------


## Red307

> Я думаю они отлично это помнят. Выбыл из конкурса старый МИГ-35, а теперь новый МИГ-35. То что названия одинаковые не должно вводит тебя в заблуждение. Это наша добрая традиция. Беда только в том, что индийский конкурс сродни занудному бесконечному индийскому сериалу, с той только разницей, что в сериале побеждает добро, а в конкурсе бабло:)))


Я как бы догадываюсь, что под одним названием два разных самолета. Но в чем их "разность". Планеры вроде одинаковые, АФАР одна и та же, может двигатели? Но как я понимаю, не двигатели были камнем преткновения.

----------


## LansE293

> Я как бы догадываюсь, что под одним названием два разных самолета. Но в чем их "разность". Планеры вроде одинаковые, АФАР одна и та же, может двигатели? Но как я понимаю, не двигатели были камнем преткновения.


Камнем преткновения была возможность получения технологий, а поводом БРЛС, двигатели и тд и тп.



> Индийская сторона проинформировала нас о промежуточных итогах тендера с детальным анализом причин отказа от приобретения российской техники. В письме содержится 14 пунктов, в каждом из которых детально проанализированы недостатки нашего предложения",— сообщил собеседник "Ъ", уточнив, что одна из претензий индийской стороны касается двигателей.
> 
> шеф московского бюро индийского государственного информагентства Press Trust of India Винай Шукла, "ставка, которую индийская сторона сделала в итоге на европейских производителей, объясняется тем, что приобретение их истребителей позволит Индии получить технологию, оптимально подходящую для реализации собственной программы TEJAS по созданию индийского легкого истребителя". В свою очередь, по словам господина Шуклы, российская технология, которую Индия могла получить в случае приобретения МиГ-35, для программы создания легкого истребителя TEJAS не подходит. "России же вообще грех жаловаться,— заявил "Ъ" господин Шукла.— Российские самолеты традиционно и так занимают значительное место в парке индийских ВВС".


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y/1631499
Ну претензии были и к БРЛС тоже.
У Вас, вероятно, есть достоверная информация из первых рук, что Фазатрон не удосужился усовершенствовать свою БРЛС ЖУК-АЭ с 2007 г. (этот вариант вроде и был на конкурсе). Понятно, что всякие "мурзилки", рассказывающие басни о возросших за 10 лет возможностях РЛС «Жук-АМЭ» (о, название хоть ттут поменялось) просто нагло пиарят отечественный ВПК?
https://topwar.ru/108640-peredovye-a...s-chast-1.html
https://topwar.ru/108641-peredovye-a...kschast-2.html
О изменениях планера писалось в этой теме, приводили фото, но эти изменения конечно настолько несущественные, что и говорить стыдно.

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи Государственного летно-испытательного центра МО РФ приступили к интенсивным полётам на многофункциональных авиакомплексах МиГ-35 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2207757@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AMCXXL

> Экипажи Государственного летно-испытательного центра МО РФ приступили к интенсивным полётам на многофункциональных авиакомплексах МиГ-35 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2207757@egNews


_В Государственном лётно-испытательном центре Минобороны РФ экипажи осваивают многофункциональные авиационные комплексы МиГ-35 и МиГ-35УБ._

----------


## Red307

Закрылки как паруса.

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## Avia M

> первую партию машин передадут военным в ближайшее время.


Мы готовы полностью заменить весь парк самолетов МиГ-29 на новые МиГ-35.

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=2&nid=496352

МиГ-УТС и другие...

----------


## Avia M

"Согласно контракту от августа 2018 года, в прошлом году изготовлены и переданы в войска два МиГ-35УБ (учебно-боевые), четыре МиГ-35С (серийные) передадут ВКС в 2019 году"

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6013095

Не густо...

----------


## Avia M

Что касается Индии – МиГ-35 обладает всем набором технических качеств самолета поколения 4++ и полностью соответствует условиям идущего индийского тендера. Со времени первого тендера прошло около 10 лет. За это время самолет прошел дополнительные испытания и стал более совершенным. ОАК в рамках тендера готова не только поставить истребители в финальном варианте, но и передать необходимую документацию для производства этих самолетов индийским стратегическим индустриальным партнерам.

https://ria.ru/20190218/1550933089.html

Коли свои никак не определятся...

----------


## Полешук

> Что касается Индии – МиГ-35 обладает всем набором технических качеств самолета поколения 4++ и полностью соответствует условиям идущего индийского тендера. Со времени первого тендера прошло около 10 лет. За это время самолет прошел дополнительные испытания и стал более совершенным. ОАК в рамках тендера готова не только поставить истребители в финальном варианте, но и передать необходимую документацию для производства этих самолетов индийским стратегическим индустриальным партнерам.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190218/1550933089.html
> 
> Коли свои никак не определятся...


Свои ждут не дождутся, когда АФАР будет стоять, а не ЩАР.

----------


## ZHeN

и денег за миг с афар предлагают столько же сколько и за миг с щар, да ?

----------


## kross

Интересно, наши в Индии представят МиГ-35 С АФАР?  Истребитель уже туда прибыл.  Информация вроде была,  что два истребителя пошли в ВКС на испытания.  В тоже время в испытания пошли два образца АФАР  для МиГ-35.  Индусы без этой штуки и смотреть откажутся,  так что думается, что МиГ-35 прилетел туда все же с АФАР.  Ждать развязки осталось не долго.

----------


## kross

Россия провела презентацию истребителя МиГ-35 для ВВС Индии.  Новость вроде нормальная,  смущает одно, это был телемост.  Получается, что на выставке его нет,  а конкуренты на месте.  Индусы что по телемосту будут выбирать истребитель.  Наверное опять АФАР недопилена.  иначе полетели бы туда.  Кстати в ТАСС сегодня читал,  что в Индии наши представят СУ-30СМ, Су-35 и МС-21,  о МиГе ни слова.
https://topwar.ru/154439-rossija-pro...vvs-indii.html

----------


## Avia M

> о МиГе ни слова.


Зачем слова? Модель на видном месте... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

Очередное пускание пыли в глаза.
Ещё лет 5 назад вставал вопрос о разработке "Барсика" на семейство миг-29. Сейчас вернулись к этому вопросу. Потому что все эти "Жуки" - поделки из прошлого века, а АФАР - всего лишь 4 буквы. А если в современном истребителе нет приличной РЛС, он такой никому не нужен от слова "совсем"..

----------


## kross

Россия и Индия ведут переговоры о совместном  производстве истребителя МиГ-35.
    Россия ведет переговоры с индийской корпорацией HAL о совместном производстве истребителей МиГ-35, сообщил замглавы Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) России Анатолий Пунчук.

"Тендер (на 110 легких истребителей) официально не объявлен, пока получено только приглашение к участию в нем. В соответствии с его условиями иностранные участники выступают совместно с индийскими "тратегическими партнерами",- цитирует А. Пунчука Интерфакс-АВН.

"Стратегический партнер России в области авиастроения - индийская корпорация HAL, сотрудничество с которой успешно развивается уже много десятилетий. Поэтому мы ведем диалог с представителями корпорации о совместном участии в проекте", - заявил замглавы ФСВТС России.

Он отметил, что для участия в тендере Россия предложит Индии новейший российский авиационный комплекс МиГ-35, который является продолжением линейки самолетов семейства "МиГ", уже стоящих на вооружении индийских вооруженных сил.

"Поэтому МиГ-35 позволит партнерам значительно экономить ресурсы в ходе его эксплуатации за счет унификации инфраструктуры и обслуживания", - подчеркнул А.Пунчук.

Ранее в корпорации "МиГ" сообщили, что Россия готова локализовать производство истребителей МиГ-35 в Индии после того, как Дели примет на вооружение установочную партию этих самолетов.

"В ходе презентации министру обороны Республики Индия генеральный директор АО "РСК "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко подтвердил готовность поставки авиационного комплекса МиГ-35 для Дели на эксклюзивных условиях. Среди них - уникальные технические решения, а также готовность локализовать производство МиГ-35 на территории Индии после принятия на вооружение установочной партии этих самолетов", - говорится в сообщении корпорации.

В апреле 2018 года замглавы ФСВТС России Владимир Дрожжов заявил журналистам, что Россия предложит МиГ-35 для участия в индийском тендере на 110 легких истребителей.
  МиГ-35 считается самым совершенным в семействе истребителей "МиГ". В качестве силовых установок на МиГ-35 используются глубоко модернизированные двигатели РД-33МК, его бортовая радиоэлектронная станция позволяет выявлять и сопровождать от 10 до 30 воздушных целей на расстоянии до 160 км, при этом осуществляя захват до шести воздушных и четырёх наземных целей одновременно.

МиГ-35 оснащен современным комплексом обороны, он сводит до минимума внезапную атаку со стороны противника, позволяет распознавать как самолеты, так и летящие ракеты.

Как сообщалось, в состав средств поражения МиГ-35 вводятся перспективные авиационные вооружения, в том числе - средства поражения большой дальности, позволяющие атаковать цели без входа в зоны ПВО. Самолет способен решать боевые задачи в спектрах "воздух-воздух", "воздух-земля", "воздух-корабль".
https://vpk.name/news/252408_rossiya...tve_mig35.html

----------


## kross

Порылся на Индийском  военном форуме,  в ветке  "Морская авиация" и был удивлен. Ничего подобного, о чем писали СМИ Индии и у нас о МиГ-29К нет.  Были вроде проблемы в логистике, но все решено.  Единственная проблема которая существует,  это платежи Индусов нам, как они пишут из за США.
  Вот комментарии  Индусов и служивых Индусов.
МиГ-29К, являющийся выбором самолета для обоих авианосцев, а именно. INS Vikramaditya и строящийся отечественный авианосец, а также две военно-морские воздушные станции на Восточном и западном побережье, является опорой военно-воздушного флота индийских ВМС.

Главнокомандующий ВМФ Индии адмирал Сунил Ланба в понедельник сообщил, что решены вопросы, связанные с техническим обслуживанием и наличием запасных частей к флоту МиГ-29К. Адмирал Ланба также заявил, что Министерство обороны работает над тем, как решить платежные вопросы из-за санкций США.

Объявление имеет важное значение, поскольку эти вопросы, как полагают, создают серьезные препятствия для улучшения исправности воздушного судна.

"На данный момент нет вопроса о поставках запасных частей из России... сейчас флот МиГ-29К работает хорошо", - сказал в понедельник адмирал Сунил Ланба, обращаясь к прессе накануне Дня Военно-Морского Флота.
ветераны-авиаторы с молодыми "белыми тиграми" из 300 Военно-морских авиаотрядов. Мы летали морские ястребы & морские Harriers от Vikrant & Viraat. Они сжигают небо в сверхзвуковых МиГ - 29кс fm Викрамадитья-делать то, о чем мы могли только мечтать. Sqn CO at extreme rt & mascot in middle. Lionang остерегайтесь !

----------


## Антоха

Есть предположение, что это первые МиГ-35, заказанные ВВС РФ для пилотажной группы Стрижи

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Есть предположение, что это первые МиГ-35, заказанные ВВС РФ для пилотажной группы Стрижи


В другой ветке уже обсуждаем, БВП аля египетские стоят.

----------


## Avia M

> Есть предположение, что это первые МиГ-35, заказанные ВВС РФ для пилотажной группы Стрижи


С.И. не разделяет Вашего оптимизма... :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> С.И. не разделяет Вашего оптимизма...


мой оптимизм основан на информации о том, что осенью этого года Стрижи начнут получать новые машины

----------


## Avia M

> мой оптимизм основан на информации о том, что осенью этого года Стрижи начнут получать новые машины


Благая весть! Спасибо. Значит С.И. так настроен, пока мол не получим... :Cool:

----------


## AMCXXL

Первый МиГ-35 серии для ВКС

МиГ-35УБ  *Nº11*

https://russianplanes.net/id248027

----------


## Polikarpoff

Блок выброса на вид узкий, так что похоже выше без окраски был все-таки египтянин.
Ну и да, он еще и без строевых огней был, кстати, равно как и опытные борта 702 и 712

----------


## Avia M

> Ну и да, он еще и без строевых огней был


Он ещё и "одноместный" был.

----------


## Avia M

> Блок выброса на вид узкий


Убыл курсом на Раменское, полагаю вскоре будет возможность разглядеть детали...

----------


## kross

Россия готова предложить Индии критические технологии  для производства МиГ-35  и всю документацию на них.
https://topwar.ru/158342-zajavleno-o...ii-mig-35.html

----------


## kross

Россия предлагает Индии локализовать производство в Индии истребителей МиГ-35.
В результате многолетнего плодотворного сотрудничества в области обороны Россия и Индия достигли высочайшего уровня взаимного доверия. Сейчас Россия предлагает Индии новые системы вооружения, корабли для индийского ВМФ, а также новейшие истребители поколения "4++" МиГ-35. В эксклюзивном интервью генеральный директор ОАО РСК "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко поделился с изданием Financial Express Online предложением МиГ-35 для ВВС Индии (ИАФ), планами локализации производства истребителя по программе Make in India и готовностью к передаче Нью-Дели высоких технологий в авиастроении.

- Вы предлагаете для индийских ВВС МиГ-35. Вы определили своих индийских партнёров, которые будут работать здесь над его производством?

- «РСК« МиГ »участвует в тендере на поставку самолётов для ВВС через Рособоронэкспорт. Корпорация предлагает новейший лёгкий российский истребитель МиГ-35 в соответствии с требованиями программы «Делай в Индии». Авиационный комплекс позволяет использовать весь спектр авиационного оружия, как уже существующего, так и будущего, российского или иностранного производства, в том числе предназначенного для тяжёлых истребителей.

Уже более полувека у нас складывается общее понимание с индийскими партнёрами. За десятилетия сотрудничества мы создали обширную инфраструктуру, обеспечивающую эксплуатацию самолётов типа МиГ в Индии, а также поддержку их производства и послепродажного обслуживания.

Мы создали симулятор и сервисные центры в Индии. Но самое главное, что мы научились понимать философию, дух и реальные потребности ИАФ. Этот опыт помогает нам иметь открытое и содержательное общение как с индийскими военными, так и с промышленностью.

Мы собираемся заключить соглашение с нашим индийским промышленным партнёром, и в то же время мы ведём переговоры с широким кругом промышленных предприятий, чтобы разработать уникальное и выгодное предложение для участия в тендере ИАФ. Мы находимся в процессе решения нескольких технических вопросов. После того, как контракт будет официально подписан и, конечно, с согласия нашего индийского партнёра, мы сможем раскрыть дополнительную информацию о параметрах предлагаемого нами сотрудничества.
  Можете ли Вы сравнить МиГ-35 с американскими F-16, F-18 и шведским Gripen?

- МиГ-35 - это новый авиационный комплекс, в котором применены все технологии, позволяющие отнести этот самолёт к пятому поколению. Мы сосредоточились на достижении максимальных параметров своей авионики, и сегодня я могу с уверенностью сказать, что она демонстрирует лучшую боевую эффективность, чем её конкуренты по дальности и эффективности использования. В МиГ-35 используется новая российская авионика, обновлена ​​система программного обеспечения, установлена ​​новая кабина с многофункциональным дисплеем, связанным с авиационными комплексами.

Кроме того, мы разработали современный бортовой радар с АФАР. Радар отличается увеличенной дальностью и обеспечивает обнаружение, отслеживание, распознавание воздушных, наземных и надводных целей в передней и задней полусферах днём ​​и ночью на расстоянии 190 км.

Истребитель будет оснащён новыми видами управляемого и неуправляемого оружия, позволяющего выполнять боевые задачи с максимальной эффективностью. Кроме того, новая цифровая система управления позволяет интегрировать любое будущее оружие российской или зарубежной разработки, которое будет полностью взаимодействовать с оружием индийского производства.

Корпорация «МиГ» внедрила совершенно новую систему навигации и обнаружения целей со специальной системой управления оружием и новым комплексом бортовой связи, и всё это будет представлять особый интерес для наших индийских партнёров.

При разработке МиГ-35 мы использовали аэродинамическую конфигурацию МиГ-29, и это было разумным и удачным решением наших конструкторов. Было проведено несколько исследований и сравнительный анализ современных комплексов (включая те, о которых вы спрашиваете), и мы обнаружили, что «платформа крыло-фюзеляж» МиГ-29 намного лучше по сравнению с платформами конкурентов с точки зрения манёвренности и скрытности.

Для достижения минимально возможной видимости или, как называют наши конкуренты, эффекта «стелс», мы произвели модификацию планера и использовали инновационное фирменное российское покрытие, обеспечивающее МиГ-35 максимально низкую видимость на радиолокаторе.

Принимая во внимание многолетний опыт эксплуатации ИАФ и их требования, которые мы анализировали на протяжении многих десятилетий сотрудничества, инженеры «МиГ» значительно модифицировали бортовой комплекс защиты и станции оптоэлектронной разведывательной системы, используемые только на самых современных самолётах поколения "4++" и самолётах 5 поколения.
- Готовы ли Вы передать важнейшие технологии для производства истребителей в Индии?

- Конечно, мы к этому тоже готовы. Мы полностью понимаем стремление Индии быть одним из первых импортёров оборонной продукции, который покупает не просто стандартные системы, находящиеся в серийном производстве, но и современные системы, разработанные в соответствии с индивидуальными требованиями Индии.

Россия, как ни один другой военный экспортёр, всегда готова передать технологии вместе с продуктом нашему проверенному временем партнёру. Наше первое лицензионное производство было налажено здесь, в Индии, ещё в 1960-х годах, когда в Индии началось производство истребителя МиГ-21. С тех пор в Индии было создано множество линий оборонной продукции советской и российской разработки. Фактически, Россия предложила принцип «Делай в Индии» почти полвека назад, задолго до того, как это стало устоявшейся тенденцией.

Да, мы готовы передавать технологии и необходимую документацию предприятиям-партнёрам для производства наших истребителей в Индии. Кроме того, мы готовы участвовать в создании инфраструктуры в Индии, необходимой для обслуживания и поддержки наших самолётов в течение всего их жизненного цикла.

- Есть ли у Вас планы по созданию новой экосистемы для аэрокосмической промышленности?

- Как упоминалось ранее, мы заинтересованы в развитии промышленности Индии. Поэтому мы разрабатываем ряд вариантов улучшения местной инфраструктуры для улучшения работы МиГ-35 в течение всего жизненного цикла. Наше видение воплощено в нашей новой концепции постпродажной поддержки самолётов МиГ, основанной на международных принципах PBL (прим. Project Based Learning - проектное обучение).

Новая модель поддержки после продажи подразумевает переход от предоставления отдельных услуг по запросу и поставки запасных частей к более комплексной системе обеспечения набора окончательных стандартов производительности, которые, среди прочего, включают в себя установленные уровни эксплуатационной пригодности вооружения, эксплуатационную надёжность материала и полную стоимость системы вооружения для заказчика. Эта система потребует более тесного сотрудничества с индийской промышленностью и локализации некоторых ключевых технологических навыков в Индии.

Для качественной авиационной поддержки команда российских специалистов должна присутствовать в стране на весь период послепродажной поддержки. «МиГ» также планирует обучать и включать в техническую команду индийских специалистов. Это поможет создать новые квалифицированные рабочие места в реальном секторе индийской экономики. В качестве примера мы сейчас запускаем сервисный центр МиГ-29УПГ, который будет заниматься ремонтом и обслуживанием узлов и агрегатов. Мы можем создать больше подобных центров в сотрудничестве с ИАФ и индийскими компаниями.

- Как насчёт компенсаций?

- В соответствии с требованиями тендера и индийским законодательством мы предлагаем Индии компенсационную программу, которая будет включать в себя ряд работ, выполняемых совместно с индийским партнёром, а также передачу наших технологий производства и технического обслуживания на поэтапной основе. Окончательная концепция компенсационной программы должна быть утверждена Министерством обороны Индии на этапе подписания контракта.

Я ещё раз повторю, что мы готовы делиться нашими современными технологиями и обучать персонал, способствуя лучшей боеспособности ВВС Индии и создавая рабочие места в Индии.

Как вы думаете, индийские компании могут впитывать передаваемые технологии и создавать конкретные подсистемы?

- Индийские специалисты уже доказали, что могут достаточно хорошо и быстро освоить технологии российского авиастроения. Они также хорошо знают наше оборудование: самолёты МиГ-21 производились в Индии по лицензии, а сейчас МиГ-29УПГ модернизируется в Индии. Несомненно, уже имеющийся опыт даёт нам прочную платформу для успешной и беспрепятственной передачи технологий производства МиГ-35 индийским компаниям, что, действительно, является нашим взаимным преимуществом.

Насколько МиГ-35 дороже других самолётов?

- МиГ-35 - лучшее предложение с точки зрения «экономичности». Стоимость эксплуатации самолёта в течение его жизненного цикла на 20% ниже, чем у конкурентов, благодаря тому, что в последние годы российская авиационная отрасль оптимизировала многие процессы, благодаря которым нам удалось добиться эффективного результата при меньших затратах.

  Также хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что мы предлагаем не только истребитель, но и весь авиационный комплекс. Я имею в виду инфраструктуру, компьютерную систему обучения, большинство современных тренажёров, а также модульную систему послепродажной поддержки. Внедрив авиационный комплекс МиГ-35, ИАФ получит новый самолёт со многими возможностями 5 поколения, высокой эксплуатационной готовностью парка по оптимальной стоимости, так как на начальном этапе мы можем извлечь выгоду из развития существующей инфраструктуры.

https://aviation21.ru/rossiya-predla...odstvo-mig-35/

----------


## LansE293

The Next Best Thing to an F-35?: Check Out Russia's 'New' MiG-35
The National Interest (США): Какой самолет почти не уступает F-35? Взгляните на «новый» российский МиГ-35

С симпатией отношусь к МИГ-35, но заголовок и окончательный вывод статьи о том, что "на сегодня он (МИГ-35) является в России самым эффективным многоцелевым истребителем" ИМХО звучит несколько странно. В статье нет и намека доказательства и на сравнение МИГ-35 с F-35 и СУшками (сравнил хотя бы с СУ-27СМ3 и СУ-30СМ и , раз уж о СУ-35 и СУ-57 сведений мало или вообще нет)

----------


## Red307

> The Next Best Thing to an F-35?: Check Out Russia's 'New' MiG-35
> The National Interest (США): Какой самолет почти не уступает F-35? Взгляните на «новый» российский МиГ-35
> 
> С симпатией отношусь к МИГ-35, но заголовок и окончательный вывод статьи о том, что "на сегодня он (МИГ-35) является в России самым эффективным многоцелевым истребителем" ИМХО звучит несколько странно. В статье нет и намека доказательства и на сравнение МИГ-35 с F-35 и СУшками (сравнил хотя бы с СУ-27СМ3 и СУ-30СМ и , раз уж о СУ-35 и СУ-57 сведений мало или вообще нет)


Может потому что на Миги вешают хоть какие-то контейнеры.

----------


## LansE293

Ну это знает только автор статьи, а мы можем только гадать, какие именно преимущества он имел ввиду, мб стоимость летного часа:) Потом пока не ясен вопрос с типом БРЛС (АФАР, опционно АФАР, или все же только ЩАР) вообще ИМХО говорить не о чем. Разница в возможностях слишком существенная.

----------


## ZHeN

> Может потому что на Миги вешают хоть какие-то контейнеры.


в жуковском и в луховицах ?

так на Су-35 тоже в жуковском катали)

----------


## Red307

> в жуковском и в луховицах ?
> 
> так на Су-35 тоже в жуковском катали)


На египетские Миги.

----------


## Red307

> Ну это знает только автор статьи, а мы можем только гадать, какие именно преимущества он имел ввиду, мб стоимость летного часа:) Потом пока не ясен вопрос с типом БРЛС (АФАР, опционно АФАР, или все же только ЩАР) вообще ИМХО говорить не о чем. Разница в возможностях слишком существенная.


В современных реалиях ЩАР вообще не катит. Без какой-либо ФАР новые самолёты не интересны.

----------


## ZHeN

> На египетские Миги.


да 22 штуки в закупках видели все ...
но самих контейнеров на мигах чёто не видать

----------


## Red307

> да 22 штуки в закупках видели все ...
> но самих контейнеров на мигах чёто не видать


Были фото оранжевого с голубым низом. Там вроде был контейнер. Я думал, на все египетские их ставят.
Если нет, тогда все хуже.

----------


## ZHeN

> Были фото оранжевого с голубым низом. Там вроде был контейнер.


опять же, из жуковского ...

египетские ВВС регулярно публикуют видео их ударов по ИГИЛу в африке. с Ф-16 были кадры, и если ничего не путаю, с рафалей
Миги показывали когда Путина сопровождали:) без контейнеров

----------


## Igor_k

Так для сопровождения Путина контейнеры особо и не нужны ...
(Ваш КО)

----------


## ZHeN

у буржуев контенейронесущие самолёты с ними летают по поводу и без повода ...

----------


## Red307

> у буржуев контенейронесущие самолёты с ними летают по поводу и без повода ...


Просто "у буржуев" эти самые контейнеры присутствуют в товарных количествах. А мы когда-то пошли по своему пути. Тогда казалось это правильным. Сейчас похоже нет.

----------


## ZHeN

> Просто "у буржуев" эти самые контейнеры присутствуют в товарных количествах. А мы когда-то пошли по своему пути. Тогда казалось это правильным. Сейчас похоже нет.


и сейчас это кажется правильным

----------


## Red307

> и сейчас это кажется правильным


Особенно пилотам миг-29/35 и су-27/30/35

----------


## ZHeN

> Особенно пилотам миг-29/35 и су-27/30/35


с завистью смотрят на утконосов "вот бы нам с таким же гробом под брюхом летать"

----------


## LansE293

ВКС получили первые 2 МиГ-35



> Генеральный директор российской самолётостроительной корпорации «МиГ» Илья Тарасенко сообщил, что ВКС России получили первые два истребителя МиГ-35. По его словам, ещё четыре истребителя должны быть поставлены до конца года.


https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/6...-rossii-mig-35

----------


## Djoker



----------


## L39aero

Особенно зачетно смотрится 29УБ в роли 35го. Ну и конечно создание композитный панелей вручную. Прям видится сколько придётся ждать каждую поврежденную деталь на строевой машине.

----------


## L39aero

Прям с гробом? Ну что за ахинею вы несёте.

----------


## ZHeN

огромный, слепой, дневной гроб

а как ещё все эти платаны и "СТ-22" назвать ? анахронизмы

----------


## L39aero

Если вам не нравится какой либо из приборов или какая либо система установленная на самолёт, это ещё не значит, что она бесполезна и не выполняет свои функции. Видео с неё вполне нормальное и в заданном диапазоне вполне обеспечивает необходимой информацией, да не sniper, но что есть. На остальных нет и этого и неизвестно когда появится. Если вы являетесь носителем разработки отвечающей требования МО, то почему до сих пор ничего не родили?
Многие видео снятые в САР как раз сняты либо беспилотниками, либо платном. 
Благодаря этому как вы выразились гробу много что можно сделать и делали. Усовершенствуют, ну и здорово, только порадуют, оставят так как есть тоже неплохо. На самолёте СУВ не один Платан, а ещё и прицел и вычислители, которые дают более широкие возможности.

----------


## Red307

> Если вам не нравится какой либо из приборов или какая либо система установленная на самолёт, это ещё не значит, что она бесполезна и не выполняет свои функции. Видео с неё вполне нормальное и в заданном диапазоне вполне обеспечивает необходимой информацией, да не sniper, но что есть. На остальных нет и этого и неизвестно когда появится. Если вы являетесь носителем разработки отвечающей требования МО, то почему до сих пор ничего не родили?
> Многие видео снятые в САР как раз сняты либо беспилотниками, либо платном. 
> Благодаря этому как вы выразились гробу много что можно сделать и делали. Усовершенствуют, ну и здорово, только порадуют, оставят так как есть тоже неплохо. На самолёте СУВ не один Платан, а ещё и прицел и вычислители, которые дают более широкие возможности.


Нам не нравится система не установленная на самолет. (См. Су-30СМ/35, миг-35). Соответственно она бесполезна и свои функции не выполняет.

----------


## Igor_k

Нам тоже . Помнится , год назад  писали , что Т-220 уже готов . Кто как , а я фотографий (на серийных машинах , конечно) пока не видел .
 Кстати , НЯЗ , на фотографии предсерийный Платан .

----------


## ZHeN

современный платан не сильно отличается

----------


## L39aero

Правильно, серийный чуть по другому выглядит. т220, слышал, летает изредка.

----------


## AMCXXL

Russia offers India more Mig-29UPG fighter jets at throw away price – Indian Defence Research Wing



> Согласно последнему сообщению средств массовой информации, Россия предложила Индии больше авиационных рам МиГ-29, стоимость которой с обновленным пакетом УПГ Обновление будет стоить менее 40 миллионов долларов за единицу для увеличения численности флота из-за нехватки истребителей из-за задержек в модернизации и серия о выходе на пенсию старых самолетов.
> В предыдущих сообщениях средств массовой информации предлагаемый флот был размещен на 21 аэродинамическом корпусе, которые были проверены группой ВВС, посетившей Россию.
> 
> Но, согласно последнему сообщению СМИ, Россия предложила Индии 34 МиГ-29УПГ, которые также включают в себя *21 самолет с голая воздушная рама, которые никогда не летали, и 13 Mig-29SMT, которым едва исполнилось 10 лет и которые были изготовлены в 2008 году*. Россия предложила модернизировать все 34 Mig-29 с новыми двигателями и новыми радарами в соответствии с модернизированным Mig-29UPG, эксплуатируемым ВВС Индии



Так что, они продадут эскадрилью МиГ-29СМТ из  Курске?
И еще одна эскадрильи Курска , Будет ли он перенесен в Астрахань?

----------


## L39aero

Интересная судьба у "Алжирских" МиГов. Удивительно, где только 21 планер в Луховицах уберегли..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересная судьба у "Алжирских" МиГов. Удивительно, где только 21 планер в Луховицах уберегли..


Корпуса вроде на "Знамя труда" хранились

----------


## cobra_73

> Russia offers India more Mig-29UPG fighter jets at throw away price – Indian Defence Research Wing
> 
> 
> 
> Так что, они продадут эскадрилью МиГ-29СМТ из  Курске?
> И еще одна эскадрильи Курска , Будет ли он перенесен в Астрахань?


Я вначале думал что Эрибуни перевооружат с 9.13 на СМТ. Недавно озвучили решение - Эрибуни перевооружат на Су-30СМ.
Итак МиГ-29-х на вооружении строевых частей не останется. вторая серия выпущенных СМТ вся осела по ЦБП. Курские вероятно ждет таже участь

----------


## Avia M

> Курские вероятно ждет таже участь


На лавочке судачат, сроки у них на исходе...

----------


## Avia M

> Эрибуни перевооружат на Су-30СМ.


Поговаривают, по обмену...

----------


## cobra_73

> Поговаривают, по обмену...


Это как?




> На лавочке судачат, сроки у них на исходе...


ресурс выбит уже и нужен капремонт?
Так врядли они более 1000 часов налетали? Сколько там ресурс по планеру тыщщи три?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ресурс выбит уже и нужен капремонт?
> Так врядли они более 1000 часов налетали? Сколько там ресурс по планеру тыщщи три?


Только в Алжире до возврата более чем по 300 часов намотали, а с тех пор 11 лет минуло.

----------


## Avia M

> Это как?


Обычная практика. С дружественного полка...

----------


## AndyK

> На лавочке судачат, сроки у них на исходе...


Продлят...

----------


## cobra_73

> Обычная практика. С дружественного полка...


Чет до меня не доходит как до того жирафа что и на что и как менять тогда будут?

----------


## Avia M

> Чет до меня не доходит как до того жирафа что и на что и как менять тогда будут?


Вы же сами выше озвучили:




> Эрибуни перевооружат на Су-30СМ.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А что слышно по поводу вот этих новостей?

_Россия участвует в колумбийском авиационном тендере с двумя типами самолетов, в частности с МиГ-29, который уже протестировали колумбийские летчики, заявил в интервью РИА Новости заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Анатолий Пунчук._

https://ria.ru/20190516/1553530916.html

*Колумбийские летчики протестировали МиГ-29*

https://vpk.name/news/282405_kolumbi...ali_mig29.html

И может быть имеются у кого-нибудь фото или видео колумбийцев с МиГами?

----------


## Igor_k

огромный, слепой, дневной гроб
Что огромный - ну , допустим . Дневной - так вроде , еще Кайра с которой Вы сравниваете , была низкоуровневой , а у Платана был , как минимум , заявлен ТП канал . И что слепой - он что , слепее той же Кайры ?

----------


## ZHeN

> Кайра с которой Вы сравниваете


???
я сравниваю с Кайрой ?



> а у Платана был , как минимум , заявлен ТП канал


_"и вы рассказывайте"_



> И что слепой - он что , слепее той же Кайры ?


почему вы пытаетесь его сравнивать с кайрой ? сравнивайте с EOTS

----------


## Igor_k

> ???
> я сравниваю с Кайрой ?
> почему вы пытаетесь его сравнивать с кайрой ? сравнивайте с EOTS


Ну не я же 
Сообщение от L39aero  Посмотреть сообщение
а причем здесь платан?он в ттз укладывается и до селе ничего такого у нас ввс не было. так какие претензии к платану?
как не было ? это та же кайра, вид сбоку :)
Су-34 составит основу ударной мощи фронтовой авиации??
Есть возможность установки EOTS на Су-34 ? Да вроде , он появился попозже .

----------


## ZHeN

бред какой-то, ей богу
вырвали из контекста сообщение 3-х летней давности

EOTS я привёл для примера по двум причинам: 1) это встроенная ОЭПС, не в контейнерном исполнении 2) по многим параметрам уже отстаёт от более свежих западных контейнеров.
ну, так, чтоб утконосу не до конца обидно было

----------


## L39aero

Ааа, вы где последние 25 лет были? В нашей стране проживали? Видели что творилось, я в училище когда поступал в полках самолётов летающих кот наплакал. Тогда о таких самолях и не мечтали, 34ки три в Липецк прилетело, это космос казалось. А матрицы это и сейчас для нас космос. В это время  ЛАНТРИН, ЛИТЕНИНГ, СНАЙПЕР у них уже во всю был, вы хотите за 5-6 лет обогнать, так не бывает. Эволюция, и только. Вот и Платан это хорошая эволюция Кайры по всем направлениям. Платформа есть, а дальше придумают как её обновить и нарастить и это главное.

----------


## ZHeN

> 5-6 лет


удачно отредактировали на 25 :)

Платан наконец достиг уровня Pave Knife (1969), поздравляю
углов прокачки, правда, таких нет, но тоже прогресс !

----------


## L39aero

Где это я редактировал? Может вы редакцией позанимались.
Я вас понял, ваш посыл таков, надо чтоб все как у них, вот ничего своего, все как у них. Только вот вопрос 1,а как так получилось, что контейнерное исполнение на ф-35 их не устроило, и его впихнули в самолёт? Может от того что контейнер светит на внешней подвеске?
 А на 34ке все-таки некоторые меры по снижению заметности предприняты?
Второе, возвращаясь к теме, ну чем вас углы прокачки не устроили.. Геометрию хорошо знаете, нарисуйте треугольник или лучше пирамиду, где её высотой является высота полета и посмотрите какую площадь он накрывает, так ли необходим шарик, и что он в конечном счёте даёт, причём на СНАЙПЕРЕ от него отказались. 
И весь ваш ВОПРОС получается утыкается в тепловизионное зрение. А РЛС тогда на кой на самолёте стоит? Просто повозить? Или вы думаете от неё эффекта ноль и по земле исключительно в тепловизоре надо работать. Всё остальное блажь?так на су-25 нет РЛС и для него оптика основа, а вот 34ка несколько по серьёзнее машина и платан вовсе не самое необходимое на борту.

----------


## ZHeN

> Где это я редактировал? Может вы редакцией позанимались.


да, прошу прощения, напутал



> Я вас понял, ваш посыл таков, надо чтоб все как у них, вот ничего своего, все как у них.


нету такого посыла



> А на 34ке все-таки некоторые меры по снижению заметности предприняты?


шутить изволите, да :)



> Второе, возвращаясь к теме, ну чем вас углы прокачки не устроили.. Геометрию хорошо знаете, нарисуйте треугольник или лучше пирамиду, где её высотой является высота полета и посмотрите какую площадь он накрывает, так ли необходим шарик, и что он в конечном счёте даёт, причём на СНАЙПЕРЕ от него отказались.


да я про шарик-то ничего и не говорил. тот же Pave Knife, про который выше, - вовсе не шарик. и все равно углы прокачки больше
главное, что они вместе с хорошим автоматом сопровождения дают - свободу манёвра. не такую, конечно, как при выстрелил-забыл, но куда бОльшую, чем на наших анахронизмах
на видео с платана без слёз смотреть невозможно... лоб в лоб идут на цель, а автомат еле держит, требует постоянного воздействия штурмана ... как, в общем-то, и на Ми-28 и на Ка-52 ... при перелёте картинку не переворачивает ... так и продолжает вверх ногами показывать ... что ж было бы если эти оптико-электронные монстры пытались сопровождать цели на 3/9 часов ?



> И весь ваш ВОПРОС получается утыкается в тепловизионное зрение. А РЛС тогда на кой на самолёте стоит? Просто повозить? Или вы думаете от неё эффекта ноль и по земле исключительно в тепловизоре надо работать. Всё остальное блажь?


я и правда считаю, что основной сенсор работы по земле должен быть оптико-электронным. удачи вам в поиске и захвате цели типа "белый крест на чистом поле" с помощью РЛС.
вот посмотрите на что способны современные контейнеры:





> так на су-25 нет РЛС и для него оптика основа


это вы про глаза лётчиков ? :D



> а вот 34ка несколько по серьёзнее машина и платан вовсе не самое необходимое на борту.


он не самое необходимое на борту в силу своей костыльной природы. был бы он качественным многоканальным контейнером с выскоким разрешением, хорошим автоматом сопровождения, дальнобойным лазером, навфлиром и большими углами прокачки, а не костылём как сейчас, самолёту и РЛС бы не понадобилась. летал бы спокойно на траверзе на безопасном расстоянии и в ус не дул. или на Су-34 и боковые РЛС теперь есть ?

----------


## L39aero

Понятно. Только если теперь все это приложить к большой войне, то половина из того что показано и сказано не жизнеспособно.
Первое это конечно длительность работы хоть на какой-то высоте. Обьектовая и войсковая пво конечно вам даст наворачивать виражи вокруг цели на нужной вам высоте. Черт возьми, где-то я слышал, а не постойте, видел, что эти ребята валят и своих и чужих, все что попало в их зону ответственности. Причём диапазон там от МВ до потолка и ещё извернуться надо чтобы прилететь в нужный вам РВБЗ.
Второе это конечно идеальные условия, когда не пылит, не горит, не дымит над полем боя, пехота конечно не применяет никаких средств маскировки, все только и ждут как вы разглядите, привяжетесь. Ну и конечно же GPS/NAVSTAR/ГЛОНАСС работают с предельной точностью.
Не кажется что это сюр какой-то. 
На все провсе у вас будет ну от силы минуты полторы, две. И конечно вы не будете контролировать попали или нет, если пешком не планируете домой идти. 
Зачем эти RAYTHEON, Northrop, BAE, Thales мудрят, придумывают как рлс усовершенствовать, разместить. Всё, панацея оптический контейнер. у и главное, долгое время мы не занимались разработкой таких вещей, и просто так нагнать не получится, но поверьте, появится возможность вытащат старый платан, поставят новый и вперёд.лишь бы деньги были. А место для него найдётся. И кстати, СВП за меньшие деньги обычными бомбами делает то что надо. И информация у кого надо есть и бросает с таких фигур, что представить тяжело, а попадает как УАБ
А про су-25 эт вы явно пропустили что-то , СОЛТ, очень хорошая штука. И там все это есть. Так что для начала хотя бы 24ки заменить, а там уже и модернизацией займутся. 
Ну а если за бармалеяеми погоняться очень надо, то проще под готовый 220ый вывод на пилон доделать и вперед

----------


## L39aero

И кстати на представленном видео, я не увидел где показаны мощные углы прокачки у головы, вполне себе в пределах градусов 20 вправо влево и назад дай бог, градусов 120, если не меньше, то что к карте привязывается, ну круто конечно, но на фига, что там такого сверх необходимого. Единственное, мультикартинка да автомат сопровождения, даа, могут, но у нас цельный штурман э для этого(шутка)

----------


## ZHeN

> А про су-25 эт вы явно пропустили что-то


ничего я не пропустил, просто после 30 с лишним лет эксплуатации и боевого применения, говорить, что на Су-25 основной сенсор - оптический - это (мягко говоря) преувеличение
Су-25СМ3 только недавно стали поступать, и что такое этот СОЛТ никто пока толком сказать не может
только фотографии и мурзилки



> СОЛТ, очень хорошая штука. И там все это есть.


которая смотрит только вперёд
даже под себя не умеет



> Ну а если за бармалеяеми погоняться очень надо, то проще под готовый 220ый вывод на пилон доделать и вперед


я стараюсь следить за НПК СПП и за 220 в частности. с каких пор он готовый ?



> И кстати на представленном видео, я не увидел где показаны мощные углы прокачки у головы, вполне себе в пределах градусов 20 вправо влево и назад дай бог, градусов 120, если не меньше


+/-20 ? может всё-таки +/-150 ?




> то что к карте привязывается, ну круто конечно, но на фига, что там такого сверх необходимого. Единственное, мультикартинка да автомат сопровождения, даа, могут, но у нас цельный штурман э для этого(шутка)


это к вопросу о том, как на западе разгружают лётчика, чтоб он мог в одиночку заниматься и землёй и пилотированием и небом. а то постоянный аргумент, что для работы по земле больше подходит экипаж из двух человек

----------


## L39aero

Это прошу прощения в чем его там разгрузили? Т. Е. вы вообще не вьехали во все предыдущее. В современном общевойсковом бою, вы как только услышите как вас облучил ЗРК, тут же начнёте маневрировать либо скрываться, а так как диапазоны высот и частот плотненько накрыты, то вас это очень сильно заставит напрягаться, и тут вы такой классно выполняете противоракетно/зенитное маневрирование, смотрите то на ПНО, то на СПО и третьим глазом привязочку к местности сличаете, выполняете поиск и захват цели, и ещё целераспределение делаете, а четвёртым глазом палите засадные действия ИА противника. Вот это вы подразгрузили экипаж одним лицом. Тут либо наряд минимум в два раза вырастет, а то и в 3,то ли спарки как боевые включать в состав групп и им эту задачу придавать. Сто, где-то я это видел, ах да ВМС США двухместных суперхорнетов заказали больше чем одноместных. Пойдите им расскажите, что они могут разгрузить лётчика выкинув WSO

----------


## Red307

Заодно и расскажите, почему на все суперхорнеты вешают AT-FLIR,  да ещё ассиметрично вешают АСП.



Дураки наверное

----------


## kross

Очередной наезд на МИг-35.  На ВО  вбросили статью о ненужности МиГ-35  для ВКС России.  Столько гадости вылили,  возможно за захватом АРЗ принадлежавших РСК,  последует захват и самого РСК.   России  оказывается нужны только Су-35 и Су-57.  Конечно это бред  "детей", но дыма без огня не бывает.
https://topwar.ru/159981-pochemu-mig...ks-rossii.html

----------


## kross

А вот и красавцы,  первая пара  для ВКС.

----------


## ZHeN

это один самолёт

----------


## kross

> это один самолёт


Да, я знаю,  номер 11  синий.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Очередной наезд на МИг-35.  На ВО  вбросили статью о ненужности МиГ-35  для ВКС России.  Столько гадости вылили,  возможно за захватом АРЗ принадлежавших РСК,  последует захват и самого РСК.   России  оказывается нужны только Су-35 и Су-57.  Конечно это бред  "детей", но дыма без огня не бывает.
> https://topwar.ru/159981-pochemu-mig...ks-rossii.html


"И - боже вас сохрани - не читайте до обеда топвор!"

----------


## Igor_k

А я читаю , даже комментарии пишу  :Redface:  . Там ведь разные авторы есть , как , впрочем , и разные комментаторы . Скажем , Сергея Линника (Бонго) вполне можно читать .

----------


## KAV

> Конечно это бред  "детей", но дыма без огня не бывает.


Почему только "детей"?
На этом форуме известный многим форумчание и действующий военный летчик с ником Leha-Lp не единожды высказывал мысль, что при нынешней доктрине построения ВВС России самолеты типа МиГ-29/МиГ-35 ей не особо нужны.
Так, что это может быть мнением не только "детей".

----------


## L39aero

Ну кстати он прав, это даже видно по отмиранию 29смт в наших ВВС. 
Стратегическая переброска на нем весьма сомнительное мероприятие, увеличение парка ЛФИ в округах тоже не предвидется да и не за чем.
Технические характеристики не превосходят ныне эксплуатируемые типы ВС. Лишняя номенклатура ЗИП для тылов ни к чему. 
Ведь 29ый создавался для похода к Ла-Маншу, точнее прикрытия действий войск в Европе и европейской части СССР, с широко развитой системой аэродромов. Чего сейчас увы не наблюдается. 
Плюсом была лёгкость производства с простым обслуживанием. Но нынешний 35 почти все утратил, оброс жирком, и не претендует на лавры 21го в свои год и на лавры 29го в 80е.
Так что да, это не детские сказки, это следы политики РСК, когда нужно было вкладываться в доработку машины или проектирование новой, а не навяливать размазаную концепцию с начала 90х годов. 
Хотя для зарубежья, и дальнего и ближнего, вполне себе самолёт, многофункциональный, на замену все тех же 29ых которым скоро на покой.

----------


## Avia M

> при нынешней доктрине построения ВВС России самолеты типа МиГ-29/МиГ-35 ей не особо нужны.


В последнее время в различных интернет-публикациях и обсуждениях неоднократно поднимался вопрос: нужна ли нашим ВКС продукция некогда знаменитого РСК «МиГ»? Речь, разумеется, идет о МиГ-35/35Д – буквой «Д» обозначается двухместная модификация самолета.
Действительно, существует весомая аргументация как за, так и против серийных поставок этой машины нашим вооруженным силам. 

https://topwar.ru/160123-pochemu-mig...ja-vks-rf.html

----------


## cobra_73

> Почему только "детей"?
> На этом форуме известный многим форумчание и действующий военный летчик с ником Leha-Lp не единожды высказывал мысль, что при нынешней доктрине построения ВВС России самолеты типа МиГ-29/МиГ-35 ей не особо нужны.
> Так, что это может быть мнением не только "детей".


Чисто из размышлений в рамках бреда - а если таки озадачить РСК/Сухой разработкой надежного многофункционального ИБ, способного широко эксплуатироваться в условиях третьего мира. Этот же ИБ пойдет для наших ВВС как замена Су-25.
Самолет должен быть модной нонче Стелсовидной формы, но без особого упора на нее..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Действительно, существует весомая аргументация как за, так и против серийных поставок этой машины нашим вооруженным силам.


Имха такая, что самая существенная аргументация ЗА в том, что машины такого класса менее требовательны к местам базирования, в т.ч. допустимо использование для взлета-посадки автодорог, вплоть до IV категории, чего не скажешь о более тяжелых машинах класса Су-27. А как нас учит история, аэродромы, в случае конфликта, выводятся из строя первым делом.

----------


## Avia M

> использование для взлета-посадки автодорог


Конечно аргумент, но на мой дилетантский взгляд не существенный. На обочине, возможности весьма ограничены...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Конечно аргумент, но на мой дилетантский взгляд не существенный. На обочине, возможности весьма ограничены...


Тем не менее, в Югославии как раз с дорог летали. Давно мысли витают, что у прямых участков автодорог, необходимо бы обустраивать небольшие площадки, на которых, при необходимости, можно размещать по 1-2 самолета размерности МиГ-29/Су-25.

----------


## L39aero

А в прошлом году ветер в ростовской области все испортил, там как раз вы бы и увидели, что и куда садится, план был крут, и дорога там даже не 4х полосная, и не автобан. Так что взлёт 29го с асфальта аргумент так себе. 27ая и 34 ка могут то же самое.

----------


## Avia M

> вы бы и увидели, что и куда садится


Кто ж сомневается!
Я о том, что ВПП (шоссе) не превращает её в аэродром... Ровно как боевой самолёт, одиноко стоящий на дороге, не способен нанести недругам даже психическую травму. Современные АЗС заправлять не приспособлены...
Площадки соответствующие, иное дело. Но судя по отсутствию таковых по стране, данная концепция всерьёз не рассматривается.
Наверное так.

----------


## L39aero

Да, во всяком случае, это не является основным вариантом действий, площадь и наличие комендатур и гражданских портов оставляют возможность для маневра. Мы ж не Германия или Чехия какая-нибудь. Тут ещё долететь надо, да и много вопросов к обеспечению на таких площадках, кто и как все привозить будет, это ж сложнее чем самолёт посадить.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А в прошлом году ветер в ростовской области все испортил, там как раз вы бы и увидели, что и куда садится, план был крут, и дорога там даже не 4х полосная, и не автобан. Так что взлёт 29го с асфальта аргумент так себе. 27ая и 34 ка могут то же самое.


Соседи каждый год тренируются, и ничего. В том году у нас на ДВ тоже дело было. Касательно автобанов - тут дело как раз сложнее, отбойники, мачты освещения и прочие недружелюбные препятствия для самолетов. По 27/34 - сами понимаете, габариты вносят дополнительные ограничения.



> Площадки соответствующие, иное дело. Но судя по отсутствию таковых по стране, данная концепция всерьёз не рассматривается.
> Наверное так.


А до 08.08.08 всерьёз вообще ни о чем не думали, результат помните...



> Современные АЗС заправлять не приспособлены...



))))

----------


## Avia M

> Соседи каждый год тренируются, и ничего.


Ничего - основное слово? :Smile: 




> Касательно автобанов - тут дело как раз сложнее, отбойники...По 27/34 - сами понимаете, габариты вносят дополнительные ограничения


Отбойники у данных машин, как раз под крылом пролетят.
Если серьезно, то данные "недружелюбные препятствия" одинаково опасны для всех типов...
Интересно, как дела с автодорожными ВПП в "развитых" странах?

----------


## Red307

Мне нравятся в вышеприведенных статейках рассуждения теоретиков. "Этот самолёт плохой, тот хороший". Сравнивают какие-то цифры, агрегаты. Причем похоже о некоторых имеют смутное представление.

У всех присутствуют одинаковые постулаты:
1. Су-35 - лучший самолёт в наличии у ВВС РФ.
2. Су-30СМ - так себе, но пусть будет за неимением спарки у Су-35.

Далее начинаются вариации.

Понятно, что люди исходят из рекламных проспектов и так рассуждают, но действительность лежит в несколько иной плоскости.

Су-35 может быть сколько угодно "лучшим самолётом", но он до сих пор сырой. Если почитать интервью Белого (директор НИИП), данное в прошлом месяце Коротченко, то на су-35 планируют завершить испытания только к концу этого года!!! Имеем: самолёт в конце прошлого года принят на вооружение, но испытания ещё не закончены. И не факт, что там будет все гладко. Что продали Китаю, и на каких условиях - тайна, покрытая мраком.

В отличие от 35го 30СМ давно в производстве, и надёжен как молоток. При этом он не так стар и имеет хороший модернизационный потенциал.  Поэтому за ним, а не за Су-35 выстраивается очередь заказчиков. Военным не нужны самолёты, которые постоянно в ремонте. Надёжность - главный фактор при оценке приобретаемого самолёта. 
Плюс в копилку 30СМ - экипаж из двух человек. 

Можно сколь угодно ссылаться на пиндосов с из ф-35 или на искусственный интеллект, но для меня лично (думаю многие согласятся) точка отсчёта ВВС Израиля. Они последними серьезно воевали с равным противником, и причем довольно успешно. Основа их мощи - Суфа и Раам. Причем в этом году они выбирали между дополнительными Ф-35 и Раам и выбрали последний. Наверное неспроста выбирают двухместные машины.

Это касалось суховских машин. Теперь по Миг-35.

По планеру мне говорить сложно, но факт наличия отсутствия конкурентоспособной БРЛС налицо. Нам пишут про АФАР. А работает ли она? С высокой долей уверенности можно сказать, что там провал. А ЩАР в 21м веке кому нужна? Последние лет 20 НИИР-Фазотрон похоже тихо умирал, выдавая какие-то штучные поделки. 

А если нет РЛС, кому вообще нужен истребитель?

Военные ведь тоже не дураки, поэтому всячески не хотят покупать "слепые" самолёты. 
Так что Миг сам хоронит свой самолёт полагаясь на безруких смежников. 
Ну если жизнь не учит, кто ж виноват тогда?

----------


## L39aero

По поводу АУД
https://youtu.be/F_cxkF6qSY8 у забугорных "партнёров" в тот момент и у нас неплохо было. 
https://youtu.be/QazcMWh8EZg, а вот наши.
Ну и в роликах много про организацию и размерность самолётов. 
По поводу Су-35: Red, су-30см в строю уже ~15 лет, и существенных доработок не претерпевал, но имеет для истребителя уж слишком усредненные значения, причём куда не ткни. А при наличии в парке 35ых стало это очевидно, СМка молоток надёжный, но пора бы что-то с ним делать, а цена этого делать упирается в стоимость 35го у которого все лучше, хоть и не так надёжно на данном этапе. Вот пройдёт лет 5-7 в строевой эксплуатации и 35ый доведут. Сырость это нормально, не брать такое сырое, потерять 5 лет на молотке, так и не получив по-настоящему хороший самолёт. Связка 35/34 явно по эффективности сделает 30ку.
А по поводу мигов, видится мне по нормальному парк авиации ВМФ. Вот где было бы ему место, на авианосец, в КОР, в Крыму, да и на ДВ для обороны баз. Унифицированные среднячкове лёгкие самолёты. Но нет, лезут в ВВС где не в силах конкурировать.

----------


## Red307

Это трава растет сама по себе, а самолёт, что бы "претерпевал доработки", нужна воля и финансирование заказчика как минимум. Как только ВВС России "обкатали 30СМ (который "в строю" не "15 лет", а с 2013года,) они сформулировали требования по его модернизации. А тем папуасам нафиг ничего не нужно было. Спасибо, хоть на них надёжность отработали 
По поводу "усреднённый значений" вообще туманно. Например характеристики РЛС обоих самолётов намного превышают допуски применения оружия, которое у них одинаково.

----------


## L39aero

Ну как минимум по маневренности и тяговооруженности 30см не ровня 35му,есть особенности конечно ПГО, но в целом 30ка сольет 35му. А так, его и брали из-за промышленных темпов производства, внятных ТТЗ и требований к нему не предьявляли, и только сейчас пошла раскрутка, но на 35м все уже есть, а 30ку доводить.. При несущественной разнице в цене вначале получаем шило на мыло. Плюсом багаж из штурманов, которых непонятно как готовить и где набрать.Это не ВМС США, где целая система подготовки WSO, с конкретными задачами и знаниями. В общем моё мнение 35/30см жезнеспособны и ими необходимо заниматься обоими, а вот миги... только отвлекут. 31му вон ничтяки пусть доделают.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А по поводу мигов, видится мне по нормальному парк авиации ВМФ. Вот где было бы ему место, на авианосец, в КОР, в Крыму, да и на ДВ для обороны баз. Унифицированные среднячкове лёгкие самолёты. Но нет, лезут в ВВС где не в силах конкурировать.


А дальность действия в рассчет не берете? Для Балтики и ЧМ сгодится, но на север и ДВ маловато будет.

----------


## Red307

> Ну как минимум по маневренности и тяговооруженности 30см не ровня 35му,есть особенности конечно ПГО, но в целом 30ка сольет 35му. А так, его и брали из-за промышленных темпов производства, внятных ТТЗ и требований к нему не предьявляли, и только сейчас пошла раскрутка, но на 35м все уже есть, а 30ку доводить.. При несущественной разнице в цене вначале получаем шило на мыло. Плюсом багаж из штурманов, которых непонятно как готовить и где набрать.Это не ВМС США, где целая система подготовки WSO, с конкретными задачами и знаниями. В общем моё мнение 35/30см жезнеспособны и ими необходимо заниматься обоими, а вот миги... только отвлекут. 31му вон ничтяки пусть доделают.



"Маневренность и тяговооруженность" это для шоу хорошо. В дальнем бою у них практически паритет.
В наземных работах преимущества двухместного самолёта очевидны. Особенно в комбинированном бою. Никакой искусственный интеллект пока не заменит второго члена экипажа.

Штурманов можно и с су-24 снимать. Благо, этого добра у нас много и они постепенно отходят. 

По поводу цены. Примерно 500 су-30 против сотни 35. Разница должна быть ощутимой. 

Странно, что вы пренебрегаете надёжностью. Для военных это параметр номер ноль. Кому нужны "превосходные самолёты", половина из которых не может в принципе выполнить боевую задачу.

Что там на Су-35 "уже есть", не понятно. Выше писал, самолёт приняли, испытания ещё идут. Модернизация Су-30 тоже в процессе. Не удивлюсь, если 30ки "отмодернизируют", а 35 будут так же "в процессе")).

По мигам писал выше.
Может если поставят "Барсик", что-то получится. Но там деньги уже проели одни, а теперь бесплатно что-то сделать должны другие.

Кстати, АфАР не только у нас буксует. Европейцы на тайфуны их делали-делали, и в итоге до двадцатькакого-то года отложили.

----------


## L39aero

По 35му для ВМФ, в том то и дело, что заявляемым радиус в принципе обеспечивает ему некую свободу перемещения, по территории того же дальнего востока,а задачи ПВО как лежали на ВВС так и останутся, тем более в районе главной базы ТОФ аэродромов в наличии хватает.При жгучем желании туда 30ки сбагрить, а вот в европейской части ему есть где полетать и кого заменить. 
По штурманам с су-24,а на 34ки то кого пересаживать? Тут вообще изначально их набирали по здоровью попроще, а на новых машинах требования как у летчиков. Т. Е с появлением су-30 в ВВС в разы возросла потребность в новом л/с. А как их готовить и что он там делает, мягко сказать, не знают до сих пор.
По поводу испытаний 35ок,ну так и 30СМ не вылезает из них, просто у 35 новшеств столько, что 30ке и не снилось. Одно отсутствие классических ПВД чего стоит. Так что не соглашусь, 27ые тоже в начале простаивали и партиями на завод ходили. Тут скорее вопрос, почему например, из того же АРЗ не сделать контору занимающуся доработками машин здесь, а не гонять их через всю страну.

----------


## Red307

> По 35му для ВМФ, в том то и дело, что заявляемым радиус в принципе обеспечивает ему некую свободу перемещения, по территории того же дальнего востока,а задачи ПВО как лежали на ВВС так и останутся, тем более в районе главной базы ТОФ аэродромов в наличии хватает.При жгучем желании туда 30ки сбагрить, а вот в европейской части ему есть где полетать и кого заменить. 
> По штурманам с су-24,а на 34ки то кого пересаживать? Тут вообще изначально их набирали по здоровью попроще, а на новых машинах требования как у летчиков. Т. Е с появлением су-30 в ВВС в разы возросла потребность в новом л/с. А как их готовить и что он там делает, мягко сказать, не знают до сих пор.
> По поводу испытаний 35ок,ну так и 30СМ не вылезает из них, просто у 35 новшеств столько, что 30ке и не снилось. Одно отсутствие классических ПВД чего стоит. Так что не соглашусь, 27ые тоже в начале простаивали и партиями на завод ходили. Тут скорее вопрос, почему например, из того же АРЗ не сделать контору занимающуся доработками машин здесь, а не гонять их через всю страну.


На Су-34 штурманов можно переводить с ту-22. Там их много)). Если летчиков не хватает су-30 спокойно управляется одним пилотом. А так у нас сейчас проблема с квалифицированными кадрами по всей стране.

Су-30СМ в базовой версии, тот, что производится, уже давно испытан и забыт. Сейчас испытывают дальнейшие модификации.

Не буду говорить про фантомы, но Ту-160 без "классических ПВД" десятки лет летает

----------


## L39aero

Вы наверное не знаете, но не каждый лётчик с ФА по ВЛК пройдёт на 34ку,а штурман и подавно.

----------


## Red307

> Вы наверное не знаете, но не каждый лётчик с ФА по ВЛК пройдёт на 34ку,а штурман и подавно.


Из ваших слов я понимаю, что в России с трудом нашлось 200 здоровых мужиков, способных летать на современных истребителях. Это уже не вина самолёта.

----------


## L39aero

Ну так и я о чем, сколь угодно можно радоваться 30ке как двухместном машине, но летать в одно лицо на самолёте у которого все же предполагается наличие второго несколько глуповато, тем более лопухи ПГО, высокий фюзеляж и кили, и импорт ну никак не располагают к его сравнению даже в сравнении их ЭПР и прочего. Экраны в кабине трэшак, у нас на 34ке и то лучше были. В общем в этом и суть, разница в 10 лет на них видна.

----------


## Igor_k

В дальнем бою у них практически паритет.
------------------------
Вот уж сомневаюсь . И РЛС и ОЛС лучше , ЭПР меньше , скороподъемность и разгонные ( т.е. те ЛТХ , которые нужны для ДВБ) так же должны быть лучше .
 Формально преимущество 30-ки - только наличие второго человека в кабинете и то , не уверен , что для ДВБ , как и для БВБ это сейчас необходимо

----------


## Сергей-1982

> увеличение парка ЛФИ в округах тоже не предвидется да и не за чем.


Вы считаете ,что 600 истребителей достаточно для ВВС России?


> это следы политики РСК, когда нужно было вкладываться в доработку машины или проектирование новой,


РСК и дорабатывали,смотрите МиГ-29СМТ,МиГ-29М/М2,МиГ-29К/КУБ,МиГ-35. Что касается новой,а какие КБ в современной России "родили",новые самолеты? Су-57? Ну так там финансирование за счет ГОЗ.
Як-130? Так там тоже ГОЗ.

----------


## leha-lp

> Из ваших слов я понимаю, что в России с трудом нашлось 200 здоровых мужиков, способных летать на современных истребителях. Это уже не вина самолёта.


Найти высокомотивированных, желающих, окончивших соответствующие учебные заведения(и не дай бог еще и с первым классом)  да еще и единомоментно трудно для любой странны...

----------


## Red307

> В дальнем бою у них практически паритет.
> ------------------------
> Вот уж сомневаюсь . И РЛС и ОЛС лучше , ЭПР меньше , скороподъемность и разгонные ( т.е. те ЛТХ , которые нужны для ДВБ) так же должны быть лучше .
>  Формально преимущество 30-ки - только наличие второго человека в кабинете и то , не уверен , что для ДВБ , как и для БВБ это сейчас необходимо


Расскажите, какой ЭПР у су-35, и насколько это критично?

----------


## Red307

> Найти высокомотивированных, желающих, окончивших соответствующие учебные заведения(и не дай бог еще и с первым классом)  да еще и единомоментно трудно для любой странны...


А ещё здоровых.
Причем чем дальше, тем хуже.

----------


## Igor_k

Значит , по остальным пунктам у нас консенсус ?
Что касается ЭПР , то я , к сожалению , не умею его измерять по фотографии . Был тут один специалист , но давно нас покинул. Но пишут , что уменьшили по сравнению с Су-27/30 . Здесь , к примеру , пишут о 0.7м
https://militaryarms.ru/voennaya-tex...ya-ehkspertov/

----------


## Red307

> Значит , по остальным пунктам у нас консенсус ?
> Что касается ЭПР , то я , к сожалению , не умею его измерять по фотографии . Был тут один специалист , но давно нас покинул. Но пишут , что уменьшили по сравнению с Су-27/30 . Здесь , к примеру , пишут о 0.7м
> https://militaryarms.ru/voennaya-tex...ya-ehkspertov/


Если у истребителя слабая РЛС, остальные пункты можно выкинуть. См.Миг-35))

0.7, чего сразу 0.5 не написали, или 0.3? Интернет все стерпит. 7 я бы ещё поверил.

В РЛС у су-35 если и есть преимущество, то оно все убивается зонами пуска ракет. Ему надо подлететь так близко, что су-30 "увидит" его километров за 100 до пуска. Соответственно, ракеты одинаковые, и стрелять они будут одновременно. Далее вступает РЭБ, КРЭП и прочая муть. Там уже вообще не понятно кто лучше. Су-35 довольно свежий самолёт, но у 30СМ есть, например, опыт "войны" против израильских РЭБ. В Индии в этом плане воюют как надо.
Логику уклонения и прочее у них вообще пишут одни люди.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> В РЛС у су-35 если и есть преимущество, то оно все убивается зонами пуска ракет. Ему надо подлететь так близко, что су-30 "увидит" его километров за 100 до пуска. Соответственно, ракеты одинаковые, и стрелять они будут одновременно. .


Разве скорость и динамика самолета не влияют на пуск РВВ?

----------


## Red307

> Разве скорость и динамика самолета не влияют на пуск РВВ?


Скорость влияет. Динамика нет. Думаю 30см на сверхвук выйдет не намного дольше 35. Больше 2М все равно никто разгоняться не будет.

----------


## L39aero

Да ну, 30СМ образовавшизь из спарки по умолчанию М на высотах меньше имеет. И разгонные характеристики однозначно хуже. Все это приводит к худшим возможностям в ДВБ, я уж не говорю про БМВБ, где тяговооруженность решает многое. Вот доведут 30ку до уровня 35 в части двигателей, ОЛС, заметность, тогда и будет разговор. 
На 35 заметность значительно понижена, причём как механически, путем убирания всего лишнего с поверхности, так и материалами. Даже о фонаре побеспокоились. А на 30СМ этого и в помине нет.

----------


## Red307

И что "М меньше имеет"? То есть они обязательно должны разгоняться до максимальной скорости?

Сколько летчиков имеют опыт полета на 2М? 1%? Или 2?

По поводу заметности су-35 я тоже читал. Похоже в ОКБ Сухого не совсем в курсе, как применять стелс технологии, если на выходе у них снижение заметности ноль целых хрен десятых)) Миг-29 и то лучше (т.е. меньше).

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Скорость влияет. Динамика нет. Думаю 30см на сверхвук выйдет не намного дольше 35. Больше 2М все равно никто разгоняться не будет.


Если не ошибаюсь максималка на Су-30СМ =1,9 маха и если Су-35С может себе позволить 1,9-2 маха с подвесками ,то Су-30СМ уже нет.
Опять же если не ошибаюсь на Су-35С стоит современная  СОАР,а на Су-30СМ с этим с экономили ,то есть у Су-35С будет серьезное преимущество при обнаружение атакующих РВВ. Опять же потолок и скороподъемность у Су-35С выше,это тоже может сыграть роль.

----------


## Red307

Одному летчику интересно следить за ракетами, атаковать цель, а ещё если наземные появятся, так вообще ему 4 глаза понадобятся. Зато один.

----------


## L39aero

Если истребители полетели работать по наземным целям, то значит уже нет бомбардировщиков и штурмовиков, а раз их нет, они свою основную задачу по прикрытию ударных групп не выполнили, на кой они тогда нужны.
Перехват тоже требует высоких разгонных характеристик.
По поводу заметность, в размерах су-27 у него она самая маленькая и уж точно не 30ка там в лидерах. 
1-2% на 2х М летали? Ничего не путаете, летает народ, наоборот летал бы больше, но возраст матчасти...да и в мирное время это не особо требуется, а вот в суровые времен диапазон высот и скоростей чем шире, тем больше шансов выполнить задачу.

----------


## Red307

То есть воздушные бои происходят в вакууме. У противника нет ни наземных средств ПВО, ни комплексов РЭБ. 

И вообще смысл тогда в многоцелевых истребителях, если в одном полете он не может отбомбиться, а потом принять воздушный бой?

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Одному летчику интересно следить за ракетами, атаковать цель, а ещё если наземные появятся, так вообще ему 4 глаза понадобятся. Зато один.


Мы же говорили за воздух,ну и можно сравнить не Су-30 и Су-35,а скажем встречу с вероятным противником ,с его ИА,уж тут та дальность Ирбиса будет иметь значения ,как не крути,а новые европейцы,Супер Хорнет,а тем более Ф-22/35 имеют сниженную заметность  и тут Барс будет далеко не в форме.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> И вообще смысл тогда в многоцелевых истребителях, если в одном полете он не может отбомбиться, а потом принять воздушный бой?


Я вот тоже задаюсь смыслом в МФИ,если США имея прекрасный МФИ в лице Ф-15Е ,юзают его как чистый ударник,а Ф-15С как истребитель,лишь только в 2015 году, если не ошибаюсь она ИАЭ на Ф-15С попробовала Снаипер.
Если не ошибаюсь в СССР  полки ИБ имели разную подготовку,одна эскадрилья как ударника,вторая больший уклон как истребители.

----------


## KAV

> Если не ошибаюсь в СССР  полки ИБ имели разную подготовку,одна эскадрилья как ударника,вторая больший уклон как истребители.


Боюсь сейчас соврать за давностью лет, но уже из КБП ИБА 82 года, а может и из предыдущего, воздушные бои были исключены как класс, остались одни перехваты, и то не сильно маневрирующих целей. Да и до 1982 года, со слов более старших товарищей, воздушные бои были скорее формальностью. Все в общем-то понимали, что стоявшие в то время на вооружении самолеты ИБА были скорее легкими бомбардировщиками, чем истребителями. Упор делался на атаку наземных целей, а перехваты шли дополнением к основным задачам.
Ежели склероз не изменяет на рубеже конца 70-х, начала 80-х, первая эскадра в полку ИБА были носители, вторая разведчики (в дополнение к основным ударным задачам), третья - молодежная.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Боюсь сейчас соврать за давностью лет, но уже из КБП ИБА 82 года, а может и из предыдущего, воздушные бои были исключены как класс, остались одни перехваты, и то не сильно маневрирующих целей. Да и до 1982 года, со слов более старших товарищей, воздушные бои были скорее формальностью. Все в общем-то понимали, что стоявшие в то время на вооружении самолеты ИБА были скорее легкими бомбардировщиками, чем истребителями. Упор делался на атаку наземных целей, а перехваты шли дополнением к основным задачам.
> Ежели склероз не изменяет на рубеже конца 70-х, начала 80-х, первая эскадра в полку ИБА были носители, вторая разведчики (в дополнение к основным ударным задачам), третья - молодежная.


А сможет ли один летчик одинаково освоить навыки ударника и истребителя,ведь требования различаются. Ну и если противник не папуас и нужно по всем правилам воевать.

----------


## Red307

То есть в СССР не было многофункциональных (в полном смысле этого слова) самолётов, поэтому полки ИБА и не практиковали воздушные бои.

А вот люди на чистых истребителях с чем летают.

----------


## Red307

> Мы же говорили за воздух,ну и можно сравнить не Су-30 и Су-35,а скажем встречу с вероятным противником ,с его ИА,уж тут та дальность Ирбиса будет иметь значения ,как не крути,а новые европейцы,Супер Хорнет,а тем более Ф-22/35 имеют сниженную заметность  и тут Барс будет далеко не в форме.


Летали и против ф-22, и против Рафалей с хорнетами. "Все ходы записаны"))




> А сможет ли один летчик одинаково освоить навыки ударника и истребителя,ведь требования различаются. Ну и если противник не папуас и нужно по всем правилам воевать.


На Су-30 два летчика...

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Летали и против ф-22, и против Рафалей с хорнетами. "Все ходы записаны"))
> 
> 
> На Су-30 два летчика...


Это безусловно хорошо что ходы записаны,но у того же Су-35С за счет более мощных РЛС и ОЛС,да и ЛТХ,ходы могут получится еще более интересные.
Что касается двухместного,то про ударные возможности я ни чего не писал.
P.S. До последнего времени Су-35С шли в ИАП которые были на Су-27,а Су-30СМ шли в ИАП которые были на МиГ-29,что намекает что ВВС рассматривает Су-35С в первую очередь как перехватчик и самолет сопровождения,а Су-30СМ как истребитель поля боя с возможными ударными функциями,да и то что ВМФ выбрал Су-30СМ в ШАП тоже говорит об этом же.

----------


## L39aero

Скорректирую вас, сзади все-таки штурман. Лётчик один, жирновато двоих туда сажать. А так соглашусь с Сергеем, 30ка эт ИБдля ВВС. И разделение обязанностей это правильно, одинаково делать все не получится, кто-то бомбит, кто-то крутит. Кстати возвращаемся к классике ИБ ВМС США-у них эскадрильи при одинаковом названии, все равно профилируются на истребителей и ударников.

----------


## Red307

> Это безусловно хорошо что ходы записаны,но у того же Су-35С за счет более мощных РЛС и ОЛС,да и ЛТХ,ходы могут получится еще более интересные.
> Что касается двухместного,то про ударные возможности я ни чего не писал.
> P.S. До последнего времени Су-35С шли в ИАП которые были на Су-27,а Су-30СМ шли в ИАП которые были на МиГ-29,что намекает что ВВС рассматривает Су-35С в первую очередь как перехватчик и самолет сопровождения,а Су-30СМ как истребитель поля боя с возможными ударными функциями,да и то что ВМФ выбрал Су-30СМ в ШАП тоже говорит об этом же.


Из всего этого следует, что су-30 может заменить су-35, а наоборот не очень получается..

----------


## L39aero

Ну так и правильно, он 35ку заменит с ухудшение характеристик по ПВО и ВБ, а 35ка его заменит по земле с ухудшение по земле из за отсутствия 2 человека в экипаже.
Возвращаясь к основной теме ветки получается, что в наших ВВС, МиГ-35 на прямую конкурирует с 30СМ. И без АФАР и адекватной цены не особо и нужен ВВС.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Из всего этого следует, что су-30 может заменить су-35, а наоборот не очень получается..


Тут сложный вопрос,к примеру в Сирии,то бишь в папуасных войнах,Су-35 выигрывает и как ударник у Су-30СМ,за счет более совершенной СУВ,РЛС и ОЛС,в серьезном замесе где все будет по правилам с ПВО ,так скорей всего не получится.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Ну так и правильно, он 35ку заменит с ухудшение характеристик по ПВО и ВБ, а 35ка его заменит по земле с ухудшение по земле из за отсутствия 2 человека в экипаже.
> Возвращаясь к основной теме ветки получается, что в наших ВВС, МиГ-35 на прямую конкурирует с 30СМ. И без АФАР и адекватной цены не особо и нужен ВВС.


Да МиГ-35 конкурирует с Су-30СМ,по цене де факто там не известно.Без АФАР ,да он не аис ,из плюсов МиГ-35 перед Су-30СМ,это современная ОЛС,СОАР,ну и уже с Т220 летает,на Су-30СМ  пока не замечен Т220.
ИМХО если будет АФАР на 35-м,то я за МиГ-35.

----------


## L39aero

У 30ки, если память не изменяет, изначально контейнер предусмотрен, ну и при необходимости адаптация уже готового не займёт слишком много времени. Другой вопрос, элементная база и вычислители, если МиГовцы на уровне Су-35,то конечно да, а так если доведут 30ку то тяжело им будет.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> У 30ки, если память не изменяет, изначально контейнер предусмотрен, ну и при необходимости адаптация уже готового не займёт слишком много времени. Другой вопрос, элементная база и вычислители, если МиГовцы на уровне Су-35,то конечно да, а так если доведут 30ку то тяжело им будет.


Су -30МКИ/МКМ/МКА с контейнерами ,а вот наш пока замечен не был,хотя установить ,думаю да не проблема.
Про доводку Су-30СМ,у меня вопрос,а нужен ли он ВВС в варианте ИБ с АЛ-41,Ирбис ,ведь изначально МФИ поля боя должен быть относительно дешев,уметь кидать все виды УАБ ,тактические ракеты,ПРР ,ну и быть зубастым в воздухе.
Пока Су-30СМ удовлетворят всем этим требованием за исключением устаревшей оптики и отсутствия ПНК,с появлением крутой РЛС и новых движков,он лишится дешевизны.

Кстати я правильно понял ,что Су-30СМ1 это одно и по сути это импортозамещение ,а Су-30СМД это совсем другое и возможно это инициативная разработка.

----------


## Red307

Кстати, про "попуасные войны" вопрос сложный. Когда кружишь над полем боя и выискиваешь тачанки с пулеметами, второй член экипажа только в помощь. Выше нам тут рассказывали про то, что флот закупает больше Суперхорнетов  F,  чем Е, несмотря на довольно совершенные прицельные комплексы.

В Сирии лётчики отмечали, что 30см, 34 и 35 лучше выполняют ударные задачи (считай, точней бросают бомбы) чем устаревшие самолёты с Гефестом. При этом лучше всех справлялся су-35. Но там оказалась интересная вещь. У су-30СМ  ПНК работает в другой системе координат (самолёт изначально экспортный) чем 34, 35 и все наземные разведывательные и прочие комплексы, поэтому штурман по формулам вручную переводил входящие координаты цели.  Не дописал сколько-то знаков после запятой - получай ошибку. Понятно, что после модернизации этот вопрос решен.

Миг-35 сможет конкурировать с су-30СМ, когда пройдет полный комплекс испытаний. Это, если все пойдет хорошо, года через 3-4.  30СМ тоже на месте не стоит. К тому времени обещается новая версия. Так что гандикап сохранится. Микояне должны предложить какой-то прорыв. Ну или позвонить Путину, рассказать, что "фирму со славным прошлым необходимо сохранить", "тысячи людей останутся без работы" и т. п., и он волевым решением заставить военных покупать Миги.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Кстати, про "попуасные войны" вопрос сложный. Когда кружишь над полем боя и выискиваешь тачанки с пулеметами, второй член экипажа только в помощь. Выше нам тут рассказывали про то, что флот закупает больше Суперхорнетов  F,  чем Е, несмотря на довольно совершенные прицельные комплексы.
> 
> В Сирии лётчики отмечали, что 30см, 34 и 35 лучше выполняют ударные задачи (считай, точней бросают бомбы) чем устаревшие самолёты с Гефестом. При этом лучше всех справлялся су-35. Но там оказалась интересная вещь. У су-30СМ  ПНК работает в другой системе координат (самолёт изначально экспортный) чем 34, 35 и все наземные разведывательные и прочие комплексы, поэтому штурман по формулам вручную переводил входящие координаты цели.  Не дописал сколько-то знаков после запятой - получай ошибку. Понятно, что после модернизации этот вопрос решен.
> 
> Миг-35 сможет конкурировать с су-30СМ, когда пройдет полный комплекс испытаний. Это, если все пойдет хорошо, года через 3-4.  30СМ тоже на месте не стоит. К тому времени обещается новая версия. Так что гандикап сохранится. Микояне должны предложить какой-то прорыв. Ну или позвонить Путину, рассказать, что "фирму со славным прошлым необходимо сохранить", "тысячи людей останутся без работы" и т. п., и он волевым решением заставить военных покупать Миги.


Первый полет в 2020 году,потом испытания ,ну и явно не будет дешев.

----------


## cobra_73

> ...да и то что ВМФ выбрал Су-30СМ в ШАП тоже говорит об этом же.


Не, это по жлобству, суть проблемы в том что нынешние адмиралы все находятся в стадии отрицания своей авиации+деньги выделяемые на флот конечны и Генштаб еще переодически отвешивает оплеухи главному штабу флота за идиотизм. Все это привело к тому что там избрали самый дешевый вариант. ПЛюс к тому это еще говорит о том что ценник на Су-30СМ и МиГ-29К не сильно различимы. А то бы с адмиралов бы сталось заказать МиГ-29К просто со снятым оборудованием, что кстати не такая уж дурная идея в плане унификации сил и средств.
Реально если уж выбирать многоцелевой береговой боевой самолет для ВМФ то это несомненно Су-34. Забыли уже все поди, что его таким и заявляли изначально.  Су-32FN - морской истребитель. Так вот.
В том числе предлагался к разработке комплект подвесной Новеллы - контейнерного прицельно-поискового противолодочного комплекса.
Кроме того еще такой момент этот борт намного лучше подходит для обеспечения боевого дежурства в готовности 1 в условиях разных там арктик, Северов и Камчаток.

----------


## cobra_73

> ...да и то что ВМФ выбрал Су-30СМ в ШАП тоже говорит об этом же.


Не, это по жлобству, суть проблемы в том что нынешние адмиралы все находятся в стадии отрицания своей авиации+деньги выделяемые на флот конечны и Генштаб еще переодически отвешивает оплеухи главному штабу флота за идиотизм. Все это привело к тому что там избрали самый дешевый вариант. ПЛюс к тому это еще говорит о том что ценник на Су-30СМ и МиГ-29К не сильно различимы. А то бы с адмиралов бы сталось заказать МиГ-29К просто со снятым оборудованием, что кстати не такая уж дурная идея в плане унификации сил и средств.
Реально если уж выбирать многоцелевой береговой боевой самолет для ВМФ то это несомненно Су-34. Забыли уже все поди, что его таким и заявляли изначально.  Су-32FN - морской истребитель. Так вот.
В том числе предлагался к разработке комплект подвесной Новеллы - контейнерного прицельно-поискового противолодочного комплекса.
Кроме того еще такой момент этот борт намного лучше подходит для обеспечения боевого дежурства в готовности 1 в условиях разных там арктик, Северов и Камчаток.

----------


## Igor_k

Еще как влияют . Только сначала надо уточнить , что в реальном ДВБ и дальности обнаружения цели (в первую очередь говорим о РЛС) и дальности пуска будут очень сильно отличаться от табличных - в зависимости от величины ЭПР , ракурсов , времени накопления и прочая . Например , для того же Ирбиса дальность обнаружения в ЗПС может быть меньше 100 км . Вот тут цифры хоть и не 100%-но достоверные , но вполне возможные ( не сам же д.М. их придумал) Офф-топик со Спитфайром • Форум "Стелс машины"
- цели с ЭПР 3 кв.м на встречных курсах на фоне земли - 170 км (в зоне обзора 17,3 х 17,3 градусов = 300 кв.град.)
- цели с ЭПР 3 кв.м на догонных курсах - 80 км (в зоне обзора 17,3 х 17,3 градусов = 300 кв.град.)
- цели с ЭПР 3 кв.м на догонных курсах на фоне земли - 50 км (в зоне обзора 17,3 х 17,3 градусов = 300 кв.град.)
Поэтому реальные цифры дальностей обнаружения , взятия на А/С и пуска могут скукожиться до двухзначных цифр . Это еще без учета влияния РЭБ . Тут вообще темный лес , понятно , что более мощная РЛС(т.е. , Ирбис) будет иметь преимущество , но может оказаться и так ,что цель будет раньше обнаружена с помощью ОЛС , который , опять же , лучше у Су-35 .
Динамика для того и нужна , чтобы истребитель , обнаружив цель , мог набрать для пуска большую скорость и высоту - чтобы дать ракете дополнительную энергию . Для Су-30 я  не нашел более-менее достоверных данных по разгонным и скороподъемности , но они по определению должны быть хуже , чем у Су-27 . Для Су-35 разгон от 600 до 1100км/ч - 13.8 сек , от 1100 до 1300 - 8
http://www.knaapo.ru/media/rus/about...buklet_rus.pdf
http://rosoboronpostavka.ru/su-35---...trebitel&#39;/
Для Су-27 (по памяти , просто не помню , что в РЛЭ) - первая цифра - от 13 до 15 секунд , вторая - 12 сек
Су-27 » МРОО "Вымпел-В"
По скороподъемности Су-35 как минимум не хуже - пишут - более 280 м/сек , что можно понимать как угодно . У Су-27 - те же 280-300м/с по разным источникам , в тех же условиях , конечно . Впрочем , интересна не вся скороподъемность , а только на средних/больших высотах и скоростях порядка Маха и выше .

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Реально если уж выбирать многоцелевой береговой боевой самолет для ВМФ то это несомненно Су-34. Забыли уже все поди, что его таким и заявляли изначально.  Су-32FN - морской истребитель. Так вот.
> В том числе предлагался к разработке комплект подвесной Новеллы - контейнерного прицельно-поискового противолодочного комплекса.
> Кроме того еще такой момент этот борт намного лучше подходит для обеспечения боевого дежурства в готовности 1 в условиях разных там арктик, Северов и Камчаток.


Безусловно Су-34 более интересен как ударник и тем более в морской версии(но как понимаю ее нет),но у флота нет авианосцев,а как понимаю истребительное прикрытие иной раз нужно,хотя бы у берега. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Red307

Году в 2013м, когда первые 30СМ пошли в ВВС, называлась стоимость одного самолёта для наших ВВС порядка 50 млн.долларов. Потом доллар вырос, а самолеты как покупались в рублях, так и остались. Там иностранного не вот прям много было, что б цена параллельно доллару поднялась. 
50 млн по тем временам не заоблачная сумма для такого самолёта, наверное на уровне новых мигов и была. Может чуть больше.

----------


## Red307

> Еще как влияют . Только сначала надо уточнить , что в реальном ДВБ и дальности обнаружения цели (в первую очередь говорим о РЛС) и дальности пуска будут очень сильно отличаться от табличных - в зависимости от величины ЭПР , ракурсов , времени накопления и прочая . Например , для того же Ирбиса дальность обнаружения в ЗПС может быть меньше 100 км . Вот тут цифры хоть и не 100%-но достоверные , но вполне возможные ( не сам же д.М. их придумал) Офф-топик со Спитфайром • Форум "Стелс машины"
> - цели с ЭПР 3 кв.м на встречных курсах на фоне земли - 170 км (в зоне обзора 17,3 х 17,3 градусов = 300 кв.град.)
> - цели с ЭПР 3 кв.м на догонных курсах - 80 км (в зоне обзора 17,3 х 17,3 градусов = 300 кв.град.)
> - цели с ЭПР 3 кв.м на догонных курсах на фоне земли - 50 км (в зоне обзора 17,3 х 17,3 градусов = 300 кв.град.)
> Поэтому реальные цифры дальностей обнаружения , взятия на А/С и пуска могут скукожиться до двухзначных цифр . Это еще без учета влияния РЭБ . Тут вообще темный лес , понятно , что более мощная РЛС(т.е. , Ирбис) будет иметь преимущество , но может оказаться и так ,что цель будет раньше обнаружена с помощью ОЛС , который , опять же , лучше у Су-35 .
> Динамика для того и нужна , чтобы истребитель , обнаружив цель , мог набрать для пуска большую скорость и высоту - чтобы дать ракете дополнительную энергию . Для Су-30 я  не нашел более-менее достоверных данных по разгонным и скороподъемности , но они по определению должны быть хуже , чем у Су-27 . Для Су-35 разгон от 600 до 1100км/ч - 13.8 сек , от 1100 до 1300 - 8
> http://www.knaapo.ru/media/rus/about...buklet_rus.pdf
> Су-35 - многоцелевой истребитель Военные новости России и зарубежных стран
> Для Су-27 (по памяти , просто не помню , что в РЛЭ) - первая цифра - от 13 до 15 секунд , вторая - 12 сек
> ...


Все это цифры и математика на бумаге. Потом начинают летать, всплывают всякие нюансы.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Году в 2013м, когда первые 30СМ пошли в ВВС, называлась стоимость одного самолёта для наших ВВС порядка 50 млн.долларов. Потом доллар вырос, а самолеты как покупались в рублях, так и остались. Там иностранного не вот прям много было, что б цена параллельно доллару поднялась. 
> 50 млн по тем временам не заоблачная сумма для такого самолёта, наверное на уровне новых мигов и была. Может чуть больше.


50*30=1,5 мр.руб.,в принцпе правдоподобная цифра на 2013 год,сейчас с учетом инфляции наверное около 1,8-1,9 мр.

----------


## L39aero

Для флота нужен многофункциональный, и 34ка не для них. 
30СМ явно был выбран из соображений максимум возможностей за минимум денег. Из наличия был только он, ну возможно 29к,и почему не взяли его или м2 сухопутный непонятно, ведь была бы чёткая унификация по флоту.
35ый это все же больше истребитель, именно с необходимыми для истребителя качествами.
30ку доводить надо явно из соображений унификации парка хотя-бы по запчастям, и 30ке характеристики подтянуть. Всё ж проще движок 1 покупать на всех, а не 4 модификации одного. То же самое с импортом. 
А вот мигарь неизвестно что должен выдать, что бы доказать свою жизнеспособность.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Для флота нужен многофункциональный, и 34ка не для них. 
> 30СМ явно был выбран из соображений максимум возможностей за минимум денег. Из наличия был только он, ну возможно 29к,и почему не взяли его или м2 сухопутный непонятно, ведь была бы чёткая унификация по флоту.
> 35ый это все же больше истребитель, именно с необходимыми для истребителя качествами.
> 30ку доводить надо явно из соображений унификации парка хотя-бы по запчастям, и 30ке характеристики подтянуть. Всё ж проще движок 1 покупать на всех, а не 4 модификации одного. То же самое с импортом. 
> А вот мигарь неизвестно что должен выдать, что бы доказать свою жизнеспособность.


Тут если честно сложный вопрос,ВМФ СССР имели Су-17/24,Ту-16/22/22М2/22М3. Если не ошибаюсь береговых истребителей ВМФ СССР не имел,они появились лишь в конце 80-х,когда по ДОВСЕ мы начали сокращения.

----------


## cobra_73

> Для флота нужен многофункциональный, и 34ка не для них. 
> 30СМ явно был выбран из соображений максимум возможностей за минимум денег. Из наличия был только он, ну возможно 29к,и почему не взяли его или м2 сухопутный непонятно, ведь была бы чёткая унификация по флоту.
> 35ый это все же больше истребитель, именно с необходимыми для истребителя качествами.
> 30ку доводить надо явно из соображений унификации парка хотя-бы по запчастям, и 30ке характеристики подтянуть. Всё ж проще движок 1 покупать на всех, а не 4 модификации одного. То же самое с импортом. 
> А вот мигарь неизвестно что должен выдать, что бы доказать свою жизнеспособность.


Возражаю.
Флот авиацию не понимает - по причинам общей деградации мозгов, отсутствия реального боевого опыта и т.д. и т.п., и финансовых связей командования именно в чисто морских вопросах.
Вопрос в части касающейся что оказывается флоту авиация таки необходима, по крайней мере так требует генштаб, встречается в штыки.
Су-30СМ действительно выбран исходя из цены, впрочсем "флотоводцам" дай волю они постарались бы ВГК и Ан-2 всучить типа офигенный новый морской самолет. Афера с *ДЕРЗКИМ Меркурием* я полагаю у всех на слуху?
Так вот, все таки не надо забывать происхождение Су-34. Как морской самолет он явно удачнее Су-30.

----------


## cobra_73

> Тут если честно сложный вопрос,ВМФ СССР имели Су-17/24,Ту-16/22/22М2/22М3. Если не ошибаюсь береговых истребителей ВМФ СССР не имел,они появились лишь в конце 80-х,когда по ДОВСЕ мы начали сокращения.


Да именно так, по причине договорных ограничений, и получилась сборная солянка.
А потом пошла вторая волна, по созданию группировок в анклавах, когда в состав ВМФ переданы теже МиГ-31

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Возражаю.
> Флот авиацию не понимает - по причинам общей деградации мозгов, отсутствия реального боевого опыта и т.д. и т.п., и финансовых связей командования именно в чисто морских вопросах.
> Вопрос в части касающейся что оказывается флоту авиация таки необходима, по крайней мере так требует генштаб, встречается в штыки.
> Су-30СМ действительно выбран исходя из цены, впрочсем "флотоводцам" дай волю они постарались бы ВГК и Ан-2 всучить типа офигенный новый морской самолет. Афера с *ДЕРЗКИМ Меркурием* я полагаю у всех на слуху?
> Так вот, все таки не надо забывать происхождение Су-34. Как морской самолет он явно удачнее Су-30.


Кстати такое отношение ВМФ к авиации может выйти боком,вторая мировая и Фолклендская показали что на море рулит авиация и ПЛ,я не думаю что что то изменилось с тех пор.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Да именно так, по причине договорных ограничений, и получилась сборная солянка.
> А потом пошла вторая волна, по созданию группировок в анклавах, когда в состав ВМФ переданы теже МиГ-31


ИМХО лучше обратно вернуть МиГ-31 в ВВС,по сути они занимаются ПВО.
В обще как то не понятно,в том же Крыму авиация ВМФ и ВВС отдельно,а на Камчатке все флоту отдали,то же самое в Калининграде.
Да и на северах не понятно ,где то встречал инфу что Мончегорск отдали ВМФ.
P.S. Мы все ушли от темы МиГ-29/35.

----------


## Red307

> Тут если честно сложный вопрос,ВМФ СССР имели Су-17/24,Ту-16/22/22М2/22М3. Если не ошибаюсь береговых истребителей ВМФ СССР не имел,они появились лишь в конце 80-х,когда по ДОВСЕ мы начали сокращения.


Интересно, у флота есть ЦБП типа липецкого? А то получилось, что они су-24 поменяли на су-30, а лётчики воевать с самолётами не умеют.

----------


## cobra_73

> Кстати такое отношение ВМФ к авиации может выйти боком,вторая мировая и Фолклендская показали что на море рулит авиация и ПЛ,я не думаю что что то изменилось с тех пор.



Оно уже выходит боком....
Впрочем  пока в голове у "флотоводцев" будет наивно-детская мечта создать флот могучий и вывести его в океан для круиза, на морскую авиацию и прибрежные силы ОВР так и будут забивать. Поскольку это дело мелкое и не благодарное для истинного покорителя океанов. И параллельно будут вешать лапшу на уши руководству страны, что мы де построили чудо корабль не имеющий мировых аналогов - разумеется по тупости концепции помноженной на ход строительства методом долгостроя. А "Московские типа офицеры" будут петь осанну очередной глупости из уст очередного цензового главкома..




> Интересно, у флота есть ЦБП типа липецкого? А то получилось, что они су-24 поменяли на су-30, а лётчики воевать с самолётами не умеют.


Ейск. Только врядли там квалификация равная Липецку.. По сути основной курс флотские Су-30см  по идее должны продить в Липецке, а в Ейске дорабатывать отдельные вопросы.




> ИМХО лучше обратно вернуть МиГ-31 в ВВС,по сути они занимаются ПВО.
> В обще как то не понятно,в том же Крыму авиация ВМФ и ВВС отдельно,а на Камчатке все флоту отдали,то же самое в Калининграде.
> Да и на северах не понятно ,где то встречал инфу что Мончегорск отдали ВМФ.


Решение вернуть МиГ-31 в ВВС было бы верным. Авиация в анклавах подчиненная единому командованию в принципе идея здравая, исполнение отвратительное, вопрос решался этот в конце нолевых. В принципе оптимальным выходом и ТОГДа было бы оставить МиГи в ВВС, передах их в ВМФ в оперативное подчинение. Идея с Мончегорском вообще не понравилось.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Интересно, у флота есть ЦБП типа липецкого? А то получилось, что они су-24 поменяли на су-30, а лётчики воевать с самолётами не умеют.


https://eagle-rost.livejournal.com/274738.html 


> 859 центр боевой подготовки и переучивания личного состава Морской Авиации ВМФ РФ

----------


## L39aero

Вот сравнивая с су-30см миг-35/29к, возникает вопрос, если в ВВС у нас понятна линия по унификации по брэо и сд машин, и примерному видению решаемых задач, то что мешало размножить в ВМФ 35ый или 29К,с перспективой модернизации, а заодно и логистику упростить.
Вот и видится главное направление где РСК не добавили. Морякам в КОР он был бы в тему, в Саках тренировались бы на нитке не гоняя бедные самоли через всю страну, на севере и ДВ можно было размножить хозяйство. В той же Николаеве или Монгохто добавить. 
По поводу Мончи, так там так и есть, он ВВС, но оперативно в ОСК Север. А вот с Елизово да, бред, уже бы вернули в ВВС и также оперативно починили Камчатский флотилии. Зато перевооружение уже бы давно не заставило себя ждать.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Вот сравнивая с су-30см миг-35/29к, возникает вопрос, если в ВВС у нас понятна линия по унификации по брэо и сд машин, и примерному видению решаемых задач, то что мешало размножить в ВМФ 35ый или 29К,с перспективой модернизации, а заодно и логистику упростить.
> Вот и видится главное направление где РСК не добавили. Морякам в КОР он был бы в тему, в Саках тренировались бы на нитке не гоняя бедные самоли через всю страну, на севере и ДВ можно было размножить хозяйство. В той же Николаеве или Монгохто добавить. 
> По поводу Мончи, так там так и есть, он ВВС, но оперативно в ОСК Север. А вот с Елизово да, бред, уже бы вернули в ВВС и также оперативно починили Камчатский флотилии. Зато перевооружение уже бы давно не заставило себя ждать.


Простите ,но где вы увидели унификацию у сухих?Су-30М2/СМ/34/35 обладают разными РЛС,ОЛС,у Су-35С другие движки,то же самое по планеру и БРЭО. Су-30М2/СМ и возможно Су-35С не могут нести ПТБ.
У нового семейства МиГ-29М/К/35 заявлена унификация на 90% .Смотрите самыми,там одинаковые движки,ОЛС,БРЭО,РЛС(одна проблема и то решаемая ,будет АФАР и все).
ИМХО доктрина ВВС РФ с возможностью переброски с одного театра на другой ,работает при условии что враг только на одном направлений.

----------


## Red307

У флота помимо самолётов есть ещё корабли. 
У них наверное за корабли больше голова болит

----------


## Сергей-1982

> У флота помимо самолётов есть ещё корабли. 
> У них наверное за корабли больше голова болит


Учитывая какую порнографию они строят у нас в ВМФ в НК и каким темпом ,напрашивается это


> Впрочем пока в голове у "флотоводцев" будет наивно-детская мечта создать флот могучий и вывести его в океан для круиза

----------


## L39aero

По машинам КБ Сухого я прекрасно знаю что унификация так себе, но она есть. 
Главным во всей этой песне является одно-эти машины выпускаются в товарном количестве сейчас, заменяя машины с выбитым ресурсом, и благодаря некоторой семейственности есть возможность их обслуживать и эксплуатировать.(как раз 30ка больше всех выбивается из этого "ровного" строя, собственно от этого и доработки. Хотя соглашусь с вами, дофига моментов где кажется что выходили покурить по очереди и в этот момент принимались решения, особенно разунификация по БГС начиная с су-27см)) 
А Микояновцы-это тёмная лошадка, там от 29го не осталось ничего. И главное необходимое количество бортов они родят не скоро. А вот с ВМФ у них был реальный шанс навялить все типы сразу, но даже тут нишмогла.

----------


## cobra_73

> По машинам КБ Сухого я прекрасно знаю что унификация так себе, но она есть. 
> Главным во всей этой песне является одно-эти машины выпускаются в товарном количестве сейчас, заменяя машины с выбитым ресурсом, и благодаря некоторой семейственности есть возможность их обслуживать и эксплуатировать.(как раз 30ка больше всех выбивается из этого "ровного" строя, собственно от этого и доработки. Хотя соглашусь с вами, дофига моментов где кажется что выходили покурить по очереди и в этот момент принимались решения, особенно разунификация по БГС начиная с су-27см)) 
> А Микояновцы-это тёмная лошадка, там от 29го не осталось ничего. И главное необходимое количество бортов они родят не скоро. А вот с ВМФ у них был реальный шанс навялить все типы сразу, но даже тут нишмогла.


Пусть и совсеми косяками МиГа, дать флоту унифицированный и единый типа ИБ который идет и на палубу и на берег да это был шанс хоть он и откровенно плох в роли морского истребителя... . Учитывая что Сухой работал на ВВС у МиГа был шанс вытеснить из ВМФ все иные типы боевых самолетов, то есть разделить "Сферы влияния"...

----------


## Red307

Не забывайте, что долгое время на флоте единственный чистым истребителем был су-33, так что у мига и там "шанс вытеснить " был так себе.
То есть микояне начали стремительно терять свой "шанс" где-то примерно 1го ноября 88го года, когда Пугачев сел на палубу "Тбилиси".

----------


## Сергей-1982

> По машинам КБ Сухого я прекрасно знаю что унификация так себе, но она есть. 
> Главным во всей этой песне является одно-эти машины выпускаются в товарном количестве сейчас, заменяя машины с выбитым ресурсом, и благодаря некоторой семейственности есть возможность их обслуживать и эксплуатировать.(как раз 30ка больше всех выбивается из этого "ровного" строя, собственно от этого и доработки. Хотя соглашусь с вами, дофига моментов где кажется что выходили покурить по очереди и в этот момент принимались решения, особенно разунификация по БГС начиная с су-27см)) 
> А Микояновцы-это тёмная лошадка, там от 29го не осталось ничего. И главное необходимое количество бортов они родят не скоро. А вот с ВМФ у них был реальный шанс навялить все типы сразу, но даже тут нишмогла.


 В 2014-2016 МиГ поставлял себе 10-15 в год+ в Индию,если не ошибаюсь мощности завода в 36 ед.
В обще встречал такую инфу что ВПК может давать 100+ в год боевых самолетов,но все тормозится тем что нет денег у МО ,это раз,второе дефицит летчиков и технарей это два,третья нет инфраструктуры (аэродромы мы благополучно угробили).
А так смотрите сами мощности: МиГ=36 в год,КНААЗ-24 Су-35 в год +были Су-30МК2 на экспорт и для себя,Иркут в пиковые 30 Су-30см+30 Як-130,НАЗ-18 Су-34,может где и ошибся,но сути не меняет ВПК может выдавать около 150 боевых самолетов в год.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Пусть и совсеми косяками МиГа, дать флоту унифицированный и единый типа ИБ который идет и на палубу и на берег да это был шанс хоть он и откровенно плох в роли морского истребителя... . Учитывая что Сухой работал на ВВС у МиГа был шанс вытеснить из ВМФ все иные типы боевых самолетов, то есть разделить "Сферы влияния"...


Не было у МиГа шанса для ВМФ и нет.
После реформирования оказалось что на Северах остался только Мончегорск с ОДНОЙ ИАЭ в ПВО,тогда решили привлекать Су-33 к задачам ПВО,как понимаете как перехватчик МиГ-29/35 далеко не аис в сравнение с Сушками и тем боле с МиГ-31,это раз.Второе по ударным,ВМФ нужен носитель ПКР и чем дальше тем лучше,а тут за счет нагрузки Сухие в козырях.
 У МиГа был шанса занять месть ИБ авиации,но что то пошло не так и Су-30СМ оказались ВВС милее чем МиГ-29СМТ.
P.S. МиГ-29/35 очень близок семейству Ф-18,которое с моей точки зрение более универсальное чем Ф-16.

----------


## L39aero

Ну с дальностью и у СМ не намного лучше, тем более что их как раз на севере не оказалось толком, там полчок 35ых Сухих просится. 33 тоже как перехватчик так себе.
Т. Е. там реально МиГовцам был шанс, но...
А так, где-то попадалось, что индийские лётчики о 29к лестно отзываются, мол не СУПЕРХОРНЕТ, но достоиный соперник.

----------


## cobra_73

> Не забывайте, что долгое время на флоте единственный чистым истребителем был су-33, так что у мига и там "шанс вытеснить " был так себе.
> То есть микояне начали стремительно терять свой "шанс" где-то примерно 1го ноября 88го года, когда Пугачев сел на палубу "Тбилиси".


Я так не думаю. Великоват он для палубы. Да и иметь два типа палубных истребителей на один Носитель перебор.

----------


## cobra_73

> Не забывайте, что долгое время на флоте единственный чистым истребителем был су-33, так что у мига и там "шанс вытеснить " был так себе.
> То есть микояне начали стремительно терять свой "шанс" где-то примерно 1го ноября 88го года, когда Пугачев сел на палубу "Тбилиси".


Я так не думаю. Великоват он для палубы. Да и иметь два типа палубных истребителей на один Носитель перебор.

----------


## L39aero

Микояновцы как раз в 80х умудрились поддавить недоработанной машиной 9-12 Суховцев во ФА. Последовавшие потом 9-13,9-15 это уже все дотягивание под место куда влезли. Гардения, баки, аэродинамика. А так как лобби видимо совсем сдулось собственно и все.
Сам МиГ-29 машина неплохая, боевая, но как то внатяг для нашей страны, ещё когда на запад нацелены были, подходил, но когда ушли в оборону, все, не то совершенно.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Ну с дальностью и у СМ не намного лучше, тем более что их как раз на севере не оказалось толком, там полчок 35ых Сухих просится. 33 тоже как перехватчик так себе.
> Т. Е. там реально МиГовцам был шанс, но...
> А так, где-то попадалось, что индийские лётчики о 29к лестно отзываются, мол не СУПЕРХОРНЕТ, но достоиный соперник.


Су-35С появились в Карелии их зона ответственности прежде всего Питер ,который остался с голой жо.. после рехормирования(300 км расстояние).
Су-30СМ есть пара штук в Североморске с обещанием до ИАЭ,а потом до ИАП. По Су -33 согласен,как раз претензии и выдвигали что как перехватчик он сливает Су-27С/П и и тем более МиГ-31.
По дальности Су-30СМ,да она далека от совершенства ,но тем не менее МиГ-29 чтоб выити на 3000 км надо обвешаться ПТБ,а это потеря скорости ,динамика ,да и на ударные возможности останется пара точек подвески.

И если для палубы это нормально,то для берега далеко не аис.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Микояновцы как раз в 80х умудрились поддавить недоработанной машиной 9-12 Суховцев во ФА. Последовавшие потом 9-13,9-15 это уже все дотягивание под место куда влезли. Гардения, баки, аэродинамика. А так как лобби видимо совсем сдулось собственно и все.
> Сам МиГ-29 машина неплохая, боевая, но как то внатяг для нашей страны, ещё когда на запад нацелены были, подходил, но когда ушли в оборону, все, не то совершенно.


Простите,а почему вы забыли про лоби Сухого в создание Су-27?
Это надо было запороть первый образец,потом получить средства на второй и упорно доводить косяки до 1991 года.
Ну а про оборону и про то что лишний.
Характеристики последних версии МиГ-29 очень близки с семейством Ф-18 ,Таифун,Рафаль можно ли сказать что они лишний?
Ну и помимо обороны локальные конфликты ни кто не отменял,у нас с недавних пор Украина под боком,Кавказ.
С развалом СССР у нас СВ де факто лишились поддержки и прикрытия со стороны ВВС.
Как было в СССР : ИА ПВО  в интересах ПВО страны,а ВВС работали в интересах СВ(МиГ-23/29 прикрытие с воздуха ,Су-17/24/25,МиГ-27 ударные операций,при чем состав примерно поровну).
Сейчас у нас по сути вся ИА занята в ПВО,ударной тоже не густо,те же Су-34 будут заняты подавлением ПВО и ударами в глубине.
Кто будет прикрывать и помогать пехоте?

----------


## Red307

> Простите,а почему вы забыли про лоби Сухого в создание Су-27?
> Это надо было запороть первый образец,потом получить средства на второй и упорно доводить косяки до 1991 года.


Абсолютно этим же самым десятилетием ранее занималась фирма миг со своим миг -23. Просто сухие сразу учли ошибки и сделали нормальную модификацию, а не плодили 20 штук промежуточных

----------


## Red307

> По Су -33 согласен,как раз претензии и выдвигали что как перехватчик он сливает Су-27С/П .


Су-33 отличается от Су-27С/П?

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Абсолютно этим же самым десятилетием ранее занималась фирма миг со своим миг -23. Просто сухие сразу учли ошибки и сделали нормальную модификацию, а не плодили 20 штук промежуточных


Тогда по этой логике самой совершенной версией Су-27 является Су-35С.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Су-33 отличается от Су-27С/П?


Максимальная скорость Су-27С/П =2,35 маха,потолок 18,5 км,дальность 3680 км(по другим данным 3900 км),перегрузка 9.
Су-33=2,17 маха,17 км ,3000 км,перегрузка 8.Не нашел массу пустого Су-33,но как понимаю она выше чем у Су-27,то есть это опять нагрузка на крыло и более низкая скороподъемность.

----------


## Red307

> Тогда по этой логике самой совершенной версией Су-27 является Су-35С.


Удивительно, если бы су-35 оказался хуже предыдущих модификаций.

----------


## L39aero

Вот вы сравниваете 29м2(35) с ф-18,если с обычным, который остался только в КМП США да в эскарилье резерва ВМС, то видно что в основном он эксплуатируется с палубы, либо увешанный гроздями баков и задачи решает тупо огневой поддержки наземных сил, ПВО на него уже не возлагают,максимум изоляция ТВД и то на это будет флотская аэ на суперхорнетах.
Вот и возникает вопрос, а чего сухопутчики не взяли ХОРНЕТ, им Игл Сшку да Ешку подавай. Может не тянут они как и миг-29м...на роль нормального сухопутчика, тут и радиус и нагрузка и средства рэб.
А с тем что Суховцы проект переделали, так они даже на Т-10 Микояновцев обошли. А 10С вообще оказался для них сюрпризом. Причём сами Микояновцы героически начали переделку уже в процессе поступления самолётов в войска, тот же 29м(к) даже визуально сильно отличается от 9-13,чего о 27М не скажешь, там тупо наработки по палубной машине использовали.
33ий очень отличается от 27го. Почти всем, ГЧф, Центроплан, Крыло, Механизация, шасси, ПНК, приборка...

----------


## Red307

> Максимальная скорость Су-27С/П =2,35 маха,потолок 18,5 км,дальность 3680 км(по другим данным 3900 км),перегрузка 9.
> Су-33=2,17 маха,17 км ,3000 км,перегрузка 8.Не нашел массу пустого Су-33,но как понимаю она выше чем у Су-27,то есть это опять нагрузка на крыло и более низкая скороподъемность.


Не знаю, есть ли тут лётчики с Су-27? Может они нам расскажут, стояла ли задача когда либо перехватывать цели на скорости более 2М, высоте 18км да ещё с заправкой 12000литров?

По перегрузке и нагрузке на крыло да. А вот за счёт триплана, я полагаю, подъемная сила выше, что отчасти компенсирует недостаток тяговооруженности в ближнем бою

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Вот вы сравниваете 29м2(35) с ф-18,если с обычным, который остался только в КМП США да в эскарилье резерва ВМС, то видно что в основном он эксплуатируется с палубы, либо увешанный гроздями баков и задачи решает тупо огневой поддержки наземных сил, ПВО на него уже не возлагают,максимум изоляция ТВД и то на это будет флотская аэ на суперхорнетах.
> Вот и возникает вопрос, а чего сухопутчики не взяли ХОРНЕТ, им Игл Сшку да Ешку подавай. Может не тянут они как и миг-29м...на роль нормального сухопутчика, тут и радиус и нагрузка и средства рэб.
> А с тем что Суховцы проект переделали, так они даже на Т-10 Микояновцев обошли. А 10С вообще оказался для них сюрпризом. Причём сами Микояновцы героически начали переделку уже в процессе поступления самолётов в войска, тот же 29м(к) даже визуально сильно отличается от 9-13,чего о 27М не скажешь, там тупо наработки по палубной машине использовали.
> 33ий очень отличается от 27го. Почти всем, ГЧф, Центроплан, Крыло, Механизация, шасси, ПНК, приборка...


У ВВС США роль ЛФИ выполняет Ф-16 ,а теперь Ф-35,ну и ф-16 изначально был по сути чистый истребитель,это потом с уходом Фантомов на него переложили роль МФИ.
Ну и сухопутчикам поля боя как раз радиус и нагрузка второстепенные,вспомните Су-17,МиГ-27,да тот же Су-24.
Ну а по МиГ-29 и Су-27 есть разные мнения,например есть мнение Меницкого.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Не нашел массу пустого Су-33,но как понимаю она выше чем у Су-27,то есть это опять нагрузка на крыло и более низкая скороподъемность.


У Су-33 и площадь крыла больше (67,84 против 62,04), двигатели с чрезвычайным режимом, ПГО.

----------


## L39aero

Всякий кулик свое болото хвалит)) История показала что было правильно, а что нет.
Ф-16 у амеров вообще как наш миг-21.Микояновцы явно свернули не туда в какой то момент. Как здесь кто-то писал, что им досталась интегралка, а что с ней делать они не поняли, а дальше только хуже. 
По поводу дальности, как раз наоборот, на суше это попытка выйти из тактического радиуса, чтобы ваш аэродром не накрыли первым же прорывом(ударом, десантом) , а у флота подогнал кораблик поближе и вот тебе и радиус.

----------


## Red307

> Всякий кулик свое болото хвалит)) История показала что было правильно, а что нет.


И что "показала история"?



> Ф-16 у амеров вообще как наш миг-21.Микояновцы явно свернули не туда в какой то момент. Как здесь кто-то писал, что им досталась интегралка, а что с ней делать они не поняли, а дальше только хуже.


Беляков же сразу на века пресек все разговоры высказыванием о двигателе. Типа, нет двигателя "как на ф-16", получайте что есть.





> По поводу дальности, как раз наоборот, на суше это попытка выйти из тактического радиуса, чтобы ваш аэродром не накрыли первым же прорывом(ударом, десантом) , а у флота подогнал кораблик поближе и вот тебе и радиус.


Кораблик подогнать можно, только его ещё надо прикрывать с воздуха, желательно не за 200 км.

----------


## Igor_k

Беляков же сразу на века пресек все разговоры высказыванием о двигателе. Типа, нет двигателя "как на ф-16", получайте что есть.
----------------
В жизни не встречал более нелепой и наглой отмазки(это я про зятя Шверника) . Т.е. во времена Миг-21 и Миг-23 двигатели были , а потом исчезли ?

----------


## cobra_73

> Беляков же сразу на века пресек все разговоры высказыванием о двигателе. Типа, нет двигателя "как на ф-16", получайте что есть.
> ----------------
> В жизни не встречал более нелепой и наглой отмазки(это я про зятя Шверника) . Т.е. во времена Миг-21 и Миг-23 двигатели были , а потом исчезли ?


Ага, врал аки сивый мерин. Были движки сопоставимой мощности с американским на Ф-16

----------


## Igor_k

Были движки сопоставимой мощности с американским на Ф-16
Не только мощности . Удельная мощность и экономичность тоже были на уровне . Сильно проседал ресурс (как , впрочем , и у предыдущих поколений) . Так тем более стоило принимать на вооружение однодвигательный истребитель , чтобы менять один , а не два движка .

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Не знаю, есть ли тут лётчики с Су-27? Может они нам расскажут, стояла ли задача когда либо перехватывать цели на скорости более 2М, высоте 18км да ещё с заправкой 12000литров?
> 
> По перегрузке и нагрузке на крыло да. А вот за счёт триплана, я полагаю, подъемная сила выше, что отчасти компенсирует недостаток тяговооруженности в ближнем бою


А почему вы привели все сразу топливо,потолок и скорость?Ведь может быть в разных ситуациях потребуется разные характеристики.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Всякий кулик свое болото хвалит)) История показала что было правильно, а что нет.
> Ф-16 у амеров вообще как наш миг-21.Микояновцы явно свернули не туда в какой то момент. Как здесь кто-то писал, что им досталась интегралка, а что с ней делать они не поняли, а дальше только хуже. 
> По поводу дальности, как раз наоборот, на суше это попытка выйти из тактического радиуса, чтобы ваш аэродром не накрыли первым же прорывом(ударом, десантом) , а у флота подогнал кораблик поближе и вот тебе и радиус.


История  показывает лоби Сухого,при чем вектор уже менялся несколько раз,сперва МАП продавил только свой Су-27/30/35,потом когда оказалось что Су--35С не готов ,подвернулся Иркут с Су-30СМ,теперь судя по  слухам одновременных покупок Су-35/57 ,лоби Сухого оказалось сильнее.
По дальности,вы категорически не правы ,на суше желательно чтоб аэродром мог быть как можно ближе(разумеется с поправкой за безопасность),от этого и мудрят с СВВП,укороченным взлетом и т.д.
На флоте же желательно чтоб авиация уничтожила НК,АУГ,КУГ врага как можно дальше от берега. Вспомните что основу МА СССР составляли Ту-16/22/22М.

----------


## KAV

> Ну и сухопутчикам поля боя как раз радиус и нагрузка второстепенные,вспомните Су-17,МиГ-27,да тот же Су-24.


Все относительно.




> Классическим примером возможности применения нового самолета были нестандартные задачи, стоявшие тогда перед 43-м полком.
> С принятием на вооружение самолета Су-17, кроме поддержки боевых действий 2-й гвардейской танковой дивизии на поле боя, полку была поставлена и новая задача - нанесение удара по расположенному на востоке условной цели. Конкретизирование этого удара содержалось в документе «Дело цели» на двух страницах. Допуск к нему имело крайне ограниченное число должностных лиц. Содержание его:
> - 1 звено 1 аэ - главный корпус завода атомного сырья;
> - 2 звено 1 аэ - главный корпус центральной ТЭЦ;
> - 3 звено 1аэ - главный корпус танкового завода;
> - 1 звено 2 аэ - железнодорожный мост;
> - 2 звено 2 аэ - железнодорожная стация и т.д.
> Су-17 до цели по прямой (850 км) «не доставал». Поэтому на случай боевых действий имелся аэродром «подскока» Сайншанд. В Сайншанде на случай военных действий для приема новых авиационных полков построили стационарный бетонный аэродром. На нем размещалась авиационная комендатура с аэродромными радиотехническими средствами. Его периодически использовали на время учений, на нем проводились сборы летчиков для тренировки полета «под шторкой».
> Маршрут на случай нанесения удара по цели: перелет полка Чойбалсан - Сайншанд; дозаправка и подвеска БК (ФАБ-250, -500, НУРСы - С-24); полет до цели (420 км); нанесение удара звеньями с первого захода по заявленным целям; полет обратно.
> ...


Это выдержка из книги Б.М. Есина "Исторический очерк боевого пути 43-его истребительного авиационного полка".
К сожалению не могу разместить ссылку, ибо эта книга была у меня скачана давным-давно и хранится в электронном виде на жестком диске. 
Как видно из приведенной цитаты таки радиус действия имеет определенное значение.
И не зря на Су-24М появилась уже штанга дозаправки в воздухе.
И видимо не зря Зырин планировал оную установить на Су-17М5, проект которого в итоге благополучно "почил в бозе".

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Все относительно.
> 
> 
> Это выдержка из книги Б.М. Есина "Исторический очерк боевого пути 43-его истребительного авиационного полка".
> К сожалению не могу разместить ссылку, ибо эта книга была у меня скачана давным-давно и хранится в электронном виде на жестком диске. 
> Как видно из приведенной цитаты таки радиус действия имеет определенное значение.
> И не зря на Су-24М появилась уже штанга дозаправки в воздухе.
> И видимо не зря Зырин планировал оную установить на Су-17М5, проект которого в итоге благополучно "почил в бозе".


В чем проблема,Су-34 ни кто не отменял.
Дело в том что у нас в ВВС для поддержки СВ на поле боя остался только Су-25 и отчасти Су-24 и ВСЕ.
ИБ авиацию мы благополучно угробили.Не можно конечно и как в Сирии гонять Су-30/34/35 с 4-6 ФАБ-250 на 100-200 км,но если не ошибаюсь в Афгане примерно с той же нагрузкой прекрасно летали и Су-17. У новых версии МиГ-29 дальность сопоставима с Су-24(даже чуть больше),не знаю правда или нет,но нашел такое,по первому МиГ-29М


> Пилоты, испытывавшие МиГ-29М, отмечали очень хорошую управляемость самолета. Максимальная скорость истребителя составляла 2500 км/ч (М=2.35), при полете у земли - 1500 км/ч, скороподъемность на высоте 1000 м - 310 м/с. Практический потолок достигал 17000 м, дальность полета без подвесных баков превышала 2000 км. а с тремя ПТБ (два по 1150 л и один 1500 л) - 3200 км. *Радиус действия самолета с ПТБ составлял: при ведении воздушного боя - 1250 км; при дозвуковом перехвате - 1440 км; при атаке наземных целей двумя ракетами ╚воздух-поверхность╩ - 1190 км*. Несмотря на увеличение взлетной массы (нормальная, с ракетами, -16800 кг, максимальная - 22300 кг), взлетно-посадочные характеристики практически не ухудшились: длина разбега составляла 320-500 м, длина пробега с использованием новой парашютной установки - около 500 м.


P.S. В 21 веке в связи с тем что ТА обзавелась умными АСП большой дальности задача выполнения дальних ударов несколько упростилась,ну к примеру можно взять Х-59МК2.
Опять же Обносов говорил о новой линии АСП для ТА с дальностью 200,400,600 и 1000 км

----------


## L39aero

Так в том и суть, что вам не просто нужно поразить цель на достаточном расстоянии, но и обезопасить себя, чтобы было потом куда прилететь. Причём желательно на одной заправке ибо подставлять танкер опасно и неразумно, как по самой цели, так и по наряду сил выделяемых на сие мероприятие. А с миг-35м, да и 29ым классическим либо ударник и над целью без прикрытия останутся, либо на обратном пути бежать с вами будут без заслонов, либо это 2 наряд на вылет и прилёт. Тоже самое с американцами, у них ф-15 вполне себе вдвоём группу составляют, посмотрите состав крыла на том же lakenheath.
А вот по поводу Авианосцев поближе, ну так у них АУГ какая, они мало того что пролезть поближе смогут хотя бы для старта, а на обратном пути свой сухопутный аэродром возьмут или дозаправятся в море, там меньше шансов случайный ЗРК схватить.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Так в том и суть, что вам не просто нужно поразить цель на достаточном расстоянии, но и обезопасить себя, чтобы было потом куда прилететь. Причём желательно на одной заправке ибо подставлять танкер опасно и неразумно, как по самой цели, так и по наряду сил выделяемых на сие мероприятие. А с миг-35м, да и 29ым классическим либо ударник и над целью без прикрытия останутся, либо на обратном пути бежать с вами будут без заслонов, либо это 2 наряд на вылет и прилёт. Тоже самое с американцами, у них ф-15 вполне себе вдвоём группу составляют, посмотрите состав крыла на том же lakenheath.
> А вот по поводу Авианосцев поближе, ну так у них АУГ какая, они мало того что пролезть поближе смогут хотя бы для старта, а на обратном пути свой сухопутный аэродром возьмут или дозаправятся в море, там меньше шансов случайный ЗРК схватить.


И в чем проблема? Как летали и летают всю жизнь МиГ-21/23/27,Су-17/24/25,Мираж-1/3/5/2000,Ф-16/18.
Вы лепите проблему не из чего,всю жизнь дальности этих самолетов  хватало для действий на фронте.Возьмите основной самолета НАТО на будущее Ф-35,у него дальность чуть больше 2000 км ,а вам дальности МиГ-29/35 с ПТБ в 3000 км мало.
И по поводу АУГ вы не правы,не лезут они поближе ,даже в воине с папуасами  т.к. есть такая вещь как ПКР и ее словить можно.
P.S. По суши и кто откуда поддерживает ,вспомните откуда летала наша авиация в войне 08.08.08.Она летала с ближаиших аэродромов,а не за тридевять земель. Укры в 2014 году перебрасывали авиацию по ближе к Донбассу  и это не смотря на угрозу ЗРК и авиации северного ветра". АВИАЦИОННАЯ ПОДДЕРЖКА СУХОПУТНЫХ ВОЙСК В БОЮ И ОПЕРАЦИИ / Авиация и космонавтика 1999 02 

Вот и вся поддержка ТА 250-400 км и ВСЕ.

----------


## PPV

> Простите,а почему вы забыли про лоби Сухого в создание Су-27?
> Это надо было запороть первый образец,потом получить средства на второй и упорно доводить косяки до 1991 года.
> ...


Расскажите, пожалуйста, про лобби Сухого в создании Су-27, очень интересно!
Особенно интересно, про косяки, которые доводили до 1991 года. 
В связи с этим, хотелось бы услышать, просто для сравнения, как доводили МиГ-29? 
Неужели был так хорош, что не было косяков?  И доводки не было? И лобби соответствующего?

----------


## cobra_73

> По Су -33 согласен,как раз претензии и выдвигали что как перехватчик он сливает Су-27С/П и .


Изначально?! В чем именно. БРЛС практически та же.
 Беда флотских Сушек, что их не модернизировали никак, хотя и стоило бы, как никак они там наиболее свежие из советских и постсоветскиъ(90-е) машин, там не доработали даже БРЛС для работы по поверхности

----------


## cobra_73

> История  показывает лоби Сухого,при чем вектор уже менялся несколько раз,сперва МАП продавил только свой Су-27/30/35,потом когда оказалось что Су--35С не готов ,подвернулся Иркут с Су-30СМ,теперь судя по  слухам одновременных покупок Су-35/57 ,лоби Сухого оказалось сильнее.


Вот чесно говоря решение это на данном этапе, более чем верное одновременно покупать Су-57 и Су-35

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, про лобби Сухого в создании Су-27, очень интересно!
> Особенно интересно, про косяки, которые доводили до 1991 года. 
> В связи с этим, хотелось бы услышать, просто для сравнения, как доводили МиГ-29? 
> Неужели был так хорош, что не было косяков?  И доводки не было? И лобби соответствующего?


А вы посмотрите на фото ПЕРВОГО Су-27 и как так получилось что имея уже завод готовый к запуску в серию,сухому разрешают все начать с чистого листа заново.
Да сделали прекрасный самолет,но чем занимались до этого 10 лет?
Про МиГ-29,был или не был хорош,но его не перепроектировали заново с нуля,к 1991 году МиГ поэтапно сменил в серии 9-12/9-13/9-13С.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Изначально?! В чем именно. БРЛС практически та же.
>  Беда флотских Сушек, что их не модернизировали никак, хотя и стоило бы, как никак они там наиболее свежие из советских и постсоветскиъ(90-е) машин, там не доработали даже БРЛС для работы по поверхности


ЛТХ,я уже ответил : скорость,потолок,дальность  ,скороподъемность.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Вот чесно говоря решение это, более чем верное одновременно покупать Су-57 и Су-35


Ну с учетом малой серий Су-57 возможно и правильное.
Хотя ИМХО разумнее на период 2020-2027 год.
Для ВВС связку Су-57/МиГ-35(с АФАР),дальше Су-34М,ну а раз флот выбрал Су-30 то и его ,но не 4-6 штук,а хотя бы по эскадрилий в год.

----------


## KAV

> В чем проблема,Су-34 ни кто не отменял.


Да как бы ни в чем.
Я лишь о том, что вряд ли радиус действия и нагрузка для "сухопутчиков" второстепенные задачи.
И речь ведь у Вас изначально шла не о Су-34, а о Су-17, МиГ-27, Су-24. Я и позволил себе скромно привести пример, что таки в определенных случаях и дальность и нагрузка таки имела значение у "сухопутчиков".

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну с учетом малой серий Су-57 возможно и правильное.
> Хотя ИМХО разумнее на период 2020-2027 год.
> Для ВВС связку Су-57/МиГ-35(с АФАР),дальше Су-34М,ну а раз флот выбрал Су-30 то и его ,но не 4-6 штук,а хотя бы по эскадрилий в год.


Зачем МиГ с АФАР? Вот смысл? Имхо все это время Микояны точили 29-й не туда... ИМХО стоило ковырять в сторону работы по земле и НАП. Может быть и взлетела. Хотя реально надо было ваять русский Ф-16 в свое время. Тут я согласен.

Насчет же Су-35 согласен. Есть ли смысл ставить БРЭО от Су-35 на Су-30, вопрос интересный.

Чисто ИМХО я вижу ситуацию пока так:
Серия Су-57
Серия Су-35С до 25-27 гг...
Серия Су-30СМ для флота в первозданном виде подешевле, иного варианта не будет просто. 
Серия Су-30СМ для ВВС, тут два варианта либо мы егодоводим по уровню БРЭО до Су-35, или наоборот  ведем Су-30 в сторону Су-34, в смысле БРЭО, затачивая прежде всего для работы по земле.
Су-34 ИМХО был бы целессобразен именно для флота. Как будет  ХЗ.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Да как бы ни в чем.
> Я лишь о том, что вряд ли радиус действия и нагрузка для "сухопутчиков" второстепенные задачи.
> И речь ведь у Вас изначально шла не о Су-34, а о Су-17, МиГ-27, Су-24. Я и позволил себе скромно привести пример, что таки в определенных случаях и дальность и нагрузка таки имела значение у "сухопутчиков".


Ну к примеру у береговой авиации нагрузка и дальность как раз чуть ли не первостепенной важности.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Зачем МиГ с АФАР? Вот смысл? Имхо все это время Микояны точили 29-й не туда... ИМХО стоило ковырять в сторону работы по земле и НАП. Может быть и взлетела. Хотя реально надо было ваять русский Ф-16 в свое время. Тут я согласен.
> 
> Насчет же Су-35 согласен. Есть ли смысл ставить БРЭО от Су-35 на Су-30, вопрос интересный.
> 
> Чисто ИМХО я вижу ситуацию пока так:
> Серия Су-57
> Серия Су-35С до 25-27 гг...
> Серия Су-30СМ для флота в первозданном виде подешевле, иного варианта не будет просто. 
> Серия Су-30СМ для ВВС, тут два варианта либо мы егодоводим по уровню БРЭО до Су-35, или наоборот  ведем Су-30 в сторону Су-34, в смысле БРЭО, затачивая прежде всего для работы по земле.
> Су-34 ИМХО был бы целессобразен именно для флота. Как будет  ХЗ.


Ну АФАР (или мощная ФАР) к примеру для того что в небе на фронтом он вполне может повстречаться с ф-16,Таифуном,Рафалем , ф-35 и т.д,ну и как бы не хотелось с голой жо.., на ежа.
Ну а как будет действительно не известно,пока по слухам СМИ и высказыванием больших дядек МиГ-35 придет на замену Стрижам,ЦБП,ГЛИЦ,ну возможно еще на замену МиГ-29УБ в учебку,то есть заказ 30-40 ед не большее,по Су-30 тоже слухи что в новой ГПВ чуть больше 60 ед.,что крайне мало.Опять же слухи по Су-35С,76 Су-57 и не известность по Су-34,хотя нет,по Су-34 опять же слухи что в Мончегорск и Домну.

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну а как будет действительно не известно,пока по слухам СМИ и высказыванием больших дядек МиГ-35 придет на замену Стрижам,ЦБП,ГЛИЦ,ну возможно еще на замену МиГ-29УБ в учебку,то есть заказ 30-40 ед не большее,по Су-30 тоже слухи что в новой ГПВ чуть больше 60 ед.,что крайне мало.Опять же слухи по Су-35С,76 Су-57 и не известность по Су-34,хотя нет,по Су-34 опять же слухи что в Мончегорск и Домну.


- ну если даже Эрибуни меняют 9.12 на Су-30см, хотя ранее я полагал что туда пойдут Курские СМТ, то вектор вполне конкретен. 
- По флоту же я полагаю необходим миниум еще один контракт на корабельные МиГ.
- То что 60 Су-30см крайне мало я согласен, только для флота надо еще 90 Су-30СМ для замены Су-24М/МР и формирования на каждом флоте по ШАПу. 
По моим прикидкам нам надо иметь миниум по 24 Су-30см на флот+эскадрилью на Камчатку. Или же иметь ШАПы из эскадрильи Су-30см и эскадрильи Су-34

----------


## L39aero

По поводу дальности, то то я смотрю су-17/миг-27 уступали по дальности су-24,а 34ка так вообще для них дальний бомбер. Причём даже на 24ку ПТБ пихали, а на су-17 они на крайних точках жили. 
Радиус оперирования приведённый в таблице конечно здорово,особенно су-25 улыбнул, но с какой загрузкой, так например наряд сил на уничтожение автодорожного моста для су-17 был 6-8 машин, без учёта сил на преодоление ПВО, а так это все 12 машин,на 24х его удалось сократить вдвое, и увеличить глубину на которой рассматривалась данная цель, потому что нормальная загрузка су-17 1000кг,а 24ка - 3000 на тот же радиус, а с 1000 сами понимаете. И делалось это для того, чтобы нормально преодолевать районы соприкосновения сил, а не на прокол идти. И сейчас 34ка это мышление в этом направлении. А ещё, все эти силы нужно чем то обезопасить от действий авиации противника и 29ый и 35ый со своим смешным радиусом не в силах этого сделать, именно поэтому и нужен 35с/57,только они в силах изолировать район удара и что то противопоставить тому же ф-15/22.
Тем более упоминаемые вами типы 23МЛ/МЛД,17М3/4, 27М/Д/К и тот 29ый это для войны СССР и СЭВ с НАТО на европейском ТВД. И для этого они были в принципе достаточными, и то 24ки первым делом подпирали из армий ВГК в Западной Украине и Польше, потому что нужен был удар на большую глубину. И Американцы также размещали Ф-15 в Германии и Голландии ожидая нас и готовя такой же удар.
 А авианосцы рассматривали только в прибрежной зоне потому что к Курилам, Камчатке, и Северу могли спокойно подойти, что и делали. И то у них в 70х на всех ударных машинах радиус в 700км был, а 29ому такое и не снилось, а судя по заявляемым данным и 35ому мигу тоже. 
30СМ как правильно выразились коллеги, как раз и явился сублимированным образом того что хотели видеть ВВС СССР в частях ФА ещё в конце 80х и то что видят сейчас, ИБ с достаточной дальностью чтобы прикрыть ФБА, и при необходимости самим нанести удар. Для примера, миг-29 были как в 161 ИАП Лиманском и 92 ИАП Маркулештах, так и в 642 АПИБ в Мартыновке, потому что хотели от 29го именно универсальности, но увы не довели, и 30 лет не смогли толково его довести.
Поэтому я и говорю, для сухопутных сил преодоление зон ПВО СВ в районах соприкосновения это в первую очередь радиус и дальность, чтобы нормально маневрировать и +ом к этому надо ещё вылететь не перед носом у врага, а подальше, чтобы собрать ударные группы, выйти с нужного направления и вернутся не под гул артиллерийский канонады или ответный удар ФА противника, а это все дальность и только она. А у моряков с их ордером подойти и отвалить гораздо легче, и заправить можно в море, благо оно большое. И случайных друзей там поменьше.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> - ну если даже Эрибуни меняют 9.12 на Су-30см, хотя ранее я полагал что туда пойдут Курские СМТ, то вектор вполне конкретен. 
> - По флоту же я полагаю необходим миниум еще один контракт на корабельные МиГ.
> - То что 60 Су-30см крайне мало я согласен, только для флота надо еще 90 Су-30СМ для замены Су-24М/МР и формирования на каждом флоте по ШАПу. 
> По моим прикидкам нам надо иметь миниум по 24 Су-30см на флот+эскадрилью на Камчатку. Или же иметь ШАПы из эскадрильи Су-30см и эскадрильи Су-34


Ну так писали здесь выше и на Отваге,что наша доктрина ВВС предполагает маневр силами и средствами с одного театра на другой,в силу того что мало танкеров здесь предпочтительнее тяжи,но вот только верно ли это направление с маневром???
Вспомните 2008 год,если не ошибаюсь на формах ходили слухи что перебросили 23 ИАП который только что перешел на Су-27СМ,но вот беда,кое что забыли вместе с ними довести и технике на месте были не совсем готовы.Вспомните феерично оставленную Пальмиру.
Вспомните как при броске ИГИЛ на каком то направлении,пришлось пустить Су-30/35  с НАР и с пушками чтоб как то их остановить.А ведь это не НАТО и ни Китая и даже не ВСУ.
По краинее мере на важных направлениях надо попытаться воссоздать систему подобную в СССР,пусть с несколько меньшим составом ,но тем не менее.
Пока я вижу подобные подвижки это в построение ВС в Крыму и Калининграде,возможно отчасти это начинает наблюдается на Юге и Д.Востоке(направление на Японию,это Хабаровский,Приморский край,Сахалинская область.)

----------


## L39aero

А вы не думали над вариантом эскадра 30СМ +эскадра Миг-29К или 35?ведь им нужен именно МФИ, а 34ка ничего не даст, у них что в КОР она избыточна, что на ЧФ. Тем более есть ВВСовские машины. Так что ~60 30СМ это даже много.
ИМХО у нас даже авианосец кажется не на том флоте, ему бы на ТОФ отераться, там и простор и дел по горло и территории, а на севере сухопутной авиацией все накрывает без его участия.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> так например наряд сил на уничтожение автодорожного моста для су-17 был 6-8 машин, без учёта сил на преодоление ПВО, а так это все 12 машин,на 24х его удалось сократить вдвое, и увеличить глубину на которой рассматривалась данная цель,


Мы живем в век умных АСП,подобные задачи несколько упростились ,ну и по дальности новые версии МиГ-29 не уступают Су-24М.


> А ещё, все эти силы нужно чем то обезопасить от действий авиации противника и 29ый и 35ый со своим смешным радиусом не в силах этого сделать,


Их задача прикрыть поле боя,то есть где то воюют СВ РФ и скажем НАТО,вот и стоит задача помешать действиям вражеской авиации в этом месте,ну или наносить удары по пехоте,БТТ,коммуникациям опять же в этом месте ,ну или чуть дальше.


> и что то противопоставить тому же ф-15/22.


Основа ВВС США это Ф-16,в будущем Ф-35.


> Тем более упоминаемые вами типы 23МЛ/МЛД,17М3/4, 27М/Д/К и тот 29ый это для войны СССР и СЭВ с НАТО на европейском ТВД.


А сейчас что этот театр исчез?
Нам подарили враждебную Украину и Прибалтику,в случае столкновения с НАТО основными театрами будут Украина,Прибалтика,Калинин  градская обл.,Белоруссия,Крым,Кавказ  ,Северо Запад России.


> А авианосцы рассматривали только в прибрежной зоне потому что к Курилам, Камчатке, и Северу могли спокойно подойти, что и делали.


Не правда,есть такое мнение


> акие учения или даже более мощные НАТОвцы проводили ещё в моё "древнее" время, но во время проведения учений «Тим Уорк» 5-ая МРАД и силы СФ та надрали задницу "ихнему АУС" (2-е АУГ ,401-я и 402-я всего 51 корабль)...что там разборки были вплоть до сената США с "оргвыводами" и в эти районы больше такими силами не совались





> Всё как по Тактике ведения БД ДА (согласно БУД(ы)А wink ) 3-и группы с 3-х направлений (общий сектор охвата 210 градусов),подход на МВ (практически на ПМВ) набор на МФР,горизонт и...разворот под 90гр влево (все вдруг) soldier Последовательный пуск АКР разворот и уход домой на ФР работы двигателей.
> американцы даже и не "чухнули"...отыгрывались потом на кораблях СФ.
> Ну конечно были и силы обеспечения и...много чего было wink drinks 
> американцы приняли вынужденное решение о переносе ряда важнейших маршрутов, соединявших военно-морские базы НАТО в Новом и Старом Свете. Это стоило немалых денег, так как вырос расход топлива и время плавания кораблей, а также пришлось потратиться на техническое, навигационное и другое обеспечение новых трасс

----------


## Сергей-1982

> А вы не думали над вариантом эскадра 30СМ +эскадра Миг-29К или 35?ведь им нужен именно МФИ, а 34ка ничего не даст, у них что в КОР она избыточна, что на ЧФ. Тем более есть ВВСовские машины. Так что ~60 30СМ это даже много.
> ИМХО у нас даже авианосец кажется не на том флоте, ему бы на ТОФ отераться, там и простор и дел по горло и территории, а на севере сухопутной авиацией все накрывает без его участия.


То есть раньше 400 Ту-16/22/22 с радиусом в 1000-2000 км считались не избыточным для моряков,а сейчас Су-30СМ избыточен.
Как так то?

----------


## Сергей-1982

Кстати общество,что можете сказать про это.

20 ноября ,2 по 8 вылетов Су-34 с Крымска по Сирии.Танкер? Ведь радиус получается больше чем у Ту-22М3.

----------


## L39aero

Раньше МРА и ОДРАП БФ базировались в Быхове и Чкаловске, и вокруг была своя Прибалтика и СЭВовская Польша и ГДР, что позволяло поднять полки и спокойно вывести их в боевых порядках под прикрытием в сектор Северной Атлантики, а сейчас при взлёте в Чкаловске вы окружены войсками НАТО со всех 4х сторон, зона оперативных действий меньше раз в 10. Раньше представить себе пролёт Б-52 или ежедневное дежурство разведчиков у Готланда на грани фантастики было, а сегодня это реальность.
МРА ЧФ имела выход в средиземноморье через территорию Болгарии и Румынии, плюсом наличие баз и аэродромов в Ливии, Египте, а сейчас это все либо разрушено либо территория НАТО. 
И только на севере все осталось как прежде, но они сами оттуда раньше пошли. А территория дальнего востока просто брошена. 
Первично, все же задача авиации, нанести удары в глубине противника, помешав им подтянуть резервы и нормально мобилизоваться, да отрезать действующие группировки от снабжения, а вот потом прикрытие СВ на ТВД над полем боя. А вы предлагаете сразу в оборону без контратакующих действий, это глупо, даже в первый день ВОВ сначала на носили удары по тылам, а уже потом над полем боя появились, и немцы не очень обрадовались таким действиям.
Враждебная Украина и Прибалтика это не нашпигованная западная Европа времен холодной войны. От слова совсем. 
Про действия МРА отдельная тема, и то в основном эти действия достигнуты массовостью, сейчас такое нам не снится. 
Общество может сказать что за это можно люлей даже в запасе получить)) могу сказать что после 24ки 34ка это реально крутая машина с очень интересными возможностями.

----------


## L39aero

Ф-16 это именно фронтовой самолёт, а вот американские ф-15с и е и есть основной ударный инструмент с проникновением на нашу территорию, именно для этого их держат и менять не торопятся, да и через Атлантику они махнут быстрее всех, а вот ф-16 это уже по мере необходимости, они пока тут всех насыщают ими, чтобы не париться с их переброской. Геморно для них это. Кстати те учения с визитом на Украину именно ф-15вам ничего не подсказали? 
А нам миги чем помогут? Тем более вместо тех же 30СМ, ни повисеть, ни ударить нормально.
Только как в США в качестве дополнения, но не замены.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Раньше МРА и ОДРАП БФ базировались в Быхове и Чкаловске, и вокруг была своя Прибалтика и СЭВовская Польша и ГДР, что позволяло поднять полки и спокойно вывести их в боевых порядках под прикрытием в сектор Северной Атлантики, а сейчас при взлёте в Чкаловске вы окружены войсками НАТО со всех 4х сторон, зона оперативных действий меньше раз в 10.


Израиль окружен со всех сторон арабами,это мешает ему воевать?В случае угрозы реальной войны с НАТО мы как минимум заранее будем рубить Сувалкский коридор или оккупируем Прибалтику.
С не давних пор плотность ПВО Калининградского района больше чем плотность ПВО Москвы,если не подводит меня память то на сегодня в Калининграде 8 развернутых ЗРДН С-300/400 в составе 2 ЗРП,+ несколько ЗРДН на хранение,это не считая ЗРК на НК ,МП и СВ.


> И только на севере все осталось как прежде, но они сами оттуда раньше пошли


Сейчас в нашей Артике значительный подвижки,восстановлено РЛ  поле,строят аэродромы,разворачивают ЗРП, надеюсь на лучшее.


> А территория дальнего востока просто брошена


Там тоже есть надежда на лучшее,наши самолеты замечены на Сахалине и Курилах,появился ЗРП на Сахалине,ходят слухи что Елизово развернут до ИАП,возобновились полеты на Анадырь и патрулирование на Мысе Шмидта.


> А вы предлагаете сразу в оборону без контратакующих действий


Я этого не предлагал,я говорил о том что с исчезновением ИБ наши СВ остались без поддержки ,а с исчезновением МиГ-29 и без прикрытия.


> Враждебная Украина и Прибалтика это не нашпигованная западная Европа времен холодной войны. От слова совсем


Ну так и наши ВС далеко не ВС СССР,боевых самолетов чуть ли не на порядок меньше.


> Про действия МРА отдельная тема, и то в основном эти действия достигнуты массовостью, сейчас такое нам не снится.


Ну так эту проблему надо как то решать,Кобра выше сказал за 4 ШАП. ИМХО с моей точки зрения это кране мало.


> ) могу сказать что после 24ки 34ка это реально крутая машина с очень интересными возможностями.


А никто не сказал что Су-34 плох,но это де факто тяжелый ударный самолет,его аналог только Ф-111 и как то не разумно гонять его для ударов по позициям врага на фронте.Его задачи это подавление объектового ПВО врага,удары в глубине территории (то о чем вы пишите).В принципе он наглядно показал свои возможности работая с Хамадан на 1000+ км по Сирии.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Ф-16 это именно фронтовой самолёт


Ф-16 изначально был легкий истребитель,лишь позже с уходом Фантома на него переложили роль ИБ. Я не вижу большой разницы между МиГ-29 и ф-16,за исключением  движков.


> а вот ф-16 это уже по мере необходимости, они пока тут всех насыщают ими, чтобы не париться с их переброской. Геморно для них это. Кстати те учения с визитом на Украину именно ф-15вам ничего не подсказали?


Грубо приброшу.
Польша около 100 МиГ-29 и Ф-16.Германия около 200 Торнадо и Таифун,Британия около 200 Таифун и Торнадо,Франция около 250 Мираж и Рафаль,Италия около 200 Торнадо,Таифун,АМХ,Испания около 150 Ф-18 и Таифун,Греция около 250 Ф-16,Мираж,Фантом,Турция около 400 Ф-16,Таигер,Фантом,страны бенелюкса,Норвегия,Дания на Ф-16+ мелочь стран Восточной Европы итого около 2000 самолетов,как видите нет не одного тяжа,но все они будут против нас.


> А нам миги чем помогут?


Точно также как и планировал СССР с поправкой на новые возможности.


> Тем более вместо тех же 30СМ, ни повисеть, ни ударить нормально.


Дальность новых МиГ-29 равна и даже чуть больше чем Су-30СМ,нагрузка да будет по меньше.


> Только как в США в качестве дополнения, но не замены.


Я  скажем так не предлагаю замену,я предлагаю пересмотреть  доктрину ВВС и вернутся к проверенной старой .
То есть:
Су-35/57 это ПВО,завоевание превосходства воздухе,эскорт ,ну Су-57 возможно какие либо ювелирные ударные операций.
Су-34  ударник ,РЭБ,разведчик.
МиГ-35 объединит роль Су-17/24,МиГ-27/29.
Су-30 тек которые выпущенные ,пусть выполняют ту роль которую отвело им ВВС,все новые на флот в ШАП.
В перспективе на период после 2027 года,в серии только Су-57(а на его базе можно создать версии с уклоном на перехватчик,ударник) и СВВП или ЛФИ(я лично за СВВП),Охотник и другие БПЛА,как не крути ,а более легкий самолет нам нужен.
P.S. Я не претендую на истину,возможно вы и правы и время ЛФИ ушло,как не крути ,а проекты Темпест,FCAS,TF-X ближе к тяжам ,ну или по краинее мере перетяжеленные средний.

----------


## Red307

> Грубо приброшу.
> Польша около 100 МиГ-29 и Ф-16.Германия около 200 Торнадо и Таифун,Британия около 200 Таифун и Торнадо,Франция около 250 Мираж и Рафаль,Италия около 200 Торнадо,Таифун,АМХ,Испания около 150 Ф-18 и Таифун,Греция около 250 Ф-16,Мираж,Фантом,Турция около 400 Ф-16,Таигер,Фантом,страны бенелюкса,Норвегия,Дания на Ф-16+ мелочь стран Восточной Европы итого около 2000 самолетов,как видите нет не одного тяжа,но все они будут против нас..


Сдается мне, в свете последних событий Турция как минимум не "против нас".

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Сдается мне, в свете последних событий Турция как минимум не "против нас".


Но Идлиб поделить не можем,ну и если не ошибаюсь у Эрди поддержка где то не очень,трон может закачаться снова.
Кстати Red307 ведь вы если не ошибаюсь в прошлом имели отношение к Иркута,каково ваше мнение ,есть будущее у ЛФИ или класс умрет?

----------


## Red307

> Но Идлиб поделить не можем,ну и если не ошибаюсь у Эрди поддержка где то не очень,трон может закачаться снова.
> Кстати Red307 ведь вы если не ошибаюсь в прошлом имели отношение к Иркуту,каково ваше мнение ,есть будущее у ЛФИ или класс умрет?


Отношение к Иркуту не имел. В партии не состоял.


Вот чё пишут наши "братья" про Турцию.

https://nv.ua/opinion/vyhod-turcii-i...-50033345.html

Не лишено логики.

----------


## KAV

> С не давних пор плотность ПВО Калининградского района больше чем плотность ПВО Москвы,если не подводит меня память то на сегодня в Калининграде 8 развернутых ЗРДН С-300/400 в составе 2 ЗРП,+ несколько ЗРДН на хранение,это не считая ЗРК на НК ,МП и СВ.


Вики пишет, что в составе 1-ой армии ПВО-ПРО находится три дивизии, две из них ПВО и одна ПРО.
В составе двух дивизий ПВО - восемь ЗРП. 
Видимо это несколько больше двух ЗРП в Калининградской зоне.
Даже рядом с моим родным Питером стоит пять ЗРП,
Так, что ....

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Вики пишет, что в составе 1-ой армии ПВО-ПРО находится три дивизии, две из них ПВО и одна ПРО.
> В составе двух дивизий ПВО - восемь ЗРП. 
> Видимо это несколько больше двух ЗРП в Калининградской зоне.
> Даже рядом с моим родным Питером стоит пять ЗРП,
> Так, что ....


Я говорю про ПЛОТНОСТЬ. Площадь Калининградской области 15 тыс.км. и там 8 ЗРДН в составе 2 ЗРП(в одном 6 в другом 2).


> Даже рядом с моим родным Питером стоит пять ЗРП,


Ленинградская обл. =83 тыс.км.кв.по открытым данным и фото из космоса(Панцирь в зачет не беру).
500 ЗРП =2 ЗРДН.
1488 ЗРП=4 ЗРДН 
1489 ЗРП -2 ЗРДН
1490 ЗРП =3 ЗРДН
1544 ЗРП де факто в Псковской области ,а не в Ленинградской 1 ЗРДН Бук и 2 ЗРДН С-300В.
То есть де факто в составе 4 ЗРП 11 ЗРДН,даже если притянуть за уши 1544 ЗРП сюда,плотность будет меньше.


> В составе двух дивизий ПВО - восемь ЗРП.


В их составе 19 ЗРДН на С-300/400 площадь Московской области 44 тыс.кв.км.

----------


## KAV

> Я говорю про ПЛОТНОСТЬ. Площадь Калининградской области 15 тыс.км. и там 8 ЗРДН в составе 2 ЗРП(в одном 6 в другом 2).Ленинградская обл. =83 тыс.км.кв.по открытым данным


500-ий ЗРП - Гостилицы.
1488 - Зеленогорск.
1489 - Ваганово.
1490 - Ульяновка.

Это все населенные пункты расположены на расстоянии не большем, чем 50 км от Питера. 
И основное их предназначение в первую очередь защита самого Петербурга, а не всей Ленобласти. 
А площадь Петербурга 1439 кв. км.

Рискну предположить (лень специально искать), что в 1-ой армии ПВО и ПРО точно такая же ситуэйшн, основной объект прикрытия - это столица, а остальная область - постольку поскольку.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> И основное их предназначение в первую очередь защита самого Петербурга, а не всей Ленобласти.


То есть по ваше логике если будут долбить какой либо ЗКП в Ленинградской области,авиацию врага не тронут?
Или скажем КР будут лететь через Лен.область скажем на Псков или Тверь их тоже пропустят,ведь не на Питер летят. :Biggrin: 


> Рискну предположить (лень специально искать), что в 1-ой армии ПВО и ПРО точно такая же ситуэйшн, основной объект прикрытия - это столица, а остальная область - постольку поскольку.


Не правильно предполагаете,ни кто не знает куда летят КР,БР,авиация и т.д. поэтому ЗРК будут валить все и вся в зоне своей ответственности.
P.S.  В Московской области около 500 предприятий ВПК,ну это на тему прикрывать или не прикрывать.

----------


## GThomson

> ...Вот чё пишут наши "братья" про Турцию.
> https://nv.ua/opinion/vyhod-turcii-i...-50033345.html
> Не лишено логики.


была статейка под названием "Звёзды над минаретами" - Сталин спал и видел, как турки ввяжутся в заварушку второй мировой. 
а они сидели и понимали, что 44-45 года ,это не 14-15, Красная Армия дойдёт от Тифлиса до Константинополя без особых проблем за пару недель.
как в 43-м в Иран - весь Южный Азербайджан был под контролем, но союзнички вынудили "свернуть удочки".
турки и сейчас понимают, что в русской глубинке полно народу рвущемуся "продавать картошку" в Галате...

----------


## KAV

> То есть по ваше логике если будут долбить какой либо ЗКП в Ленинградской области,авиацию врага не тронут?


Нет, это возможно по Вашей логике.
Я такого не говорил. А говорил, что в первую очередь ЗРП заточены на защиту Петербурга, а уж потом области. Или у Вас есть другие объяснения расположения большинства дивизионов этих ЗРП не столь уж далеко от Петербурга. Что, например, защищать в Лодейном поле? Единственный аэродром благополучно разрушается, а полк "оптимизирован" без малого 10 лет назад. К примеру объединенный КП ПВО всего Северо-Запада расположен, думаю это уже давно не секрет, в Тайцах, это менее 40 км от града Петрова.  




> Не правильно предполагаете,ни кто не знает куда летят КР,БР,авиация и т.д. поэтому ЗРК будут валить все и вся в зоне своей ответственности.


Вот только выдумывать за меня не надо. Прочтите пожалуйста еще раз внимательно то, что я написал, про первую очередь и "постольку-поскольку", это априори подразумевает то, что в первейшую очередь КР, БР, авиацию и т.д будут стараться не пропустить к Москве, а уж по мере возможностей и к предприятиям ВПК Московской области и другим важным объектам.

----------


## FLOGGER

Между прочим, наши подводные лодки могут сделать ненужными все наши ЗРП и ЗРДНы. Так шарахнут по европам, что там и летать-то будет некому и неоткуда! Не поговорить ли и об этом?  А мостик к теме ветки "МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29" можно как-нибудь и перекинуть...
P.S. Эка сколько "стратегов"-то у нас на Форуме! "И не сосчитать"!

----------


## Red307

> Между прочим, наши подводные лодки могут сделать ненужными все наши ЗРП и ЗРДНы. Так шарахнут по европам, что там и летать-то будет некому и неоткуда! Не поговорить ли и об этом?  А мостик к теме ветки "МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29" можно как-нибудь и перекинуть...
> P.S. Эка сколько "стратегов"-то у нас на Форуме! "И не сосчитать"!


"Стратегов" много, но с ядерным пеплом вы пока в лидерах.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> А говорил, что в первую очередь ЗРП заточены на защиту Петербурга, а уж потом области.


То есть область все таки защищают или все таки нет?
А может и весь Северо-Запад?


> Или у Вас есть другие объяснения расположения большинства дивизионов этих ЗРП не столь уж далеко от Петербурга.


Ленинградская область не такая уж и большая.Один ЗРП оказался в Псковской,по сути на эту дивизию возложено прикрытия всего Северо-Запада и то что Питер в приоритете ,не говорит о том что не прикрывают другие территории.



> Прочтите пожалуйста еще раз внимательно то, что я написал, про первую очередь и "постольку-поскольку


Ну так вот вы прочитайти и подумайте,Калининград 8 ЗРДН ,у которых одна цель ,только что угрозу Калининградской области,а у ПВО Северо-запада есть еще и помимо Питера куча задач.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Между прочим, наши подводные лодки могут сделать ненужными все наши ЗРП и ЗРДНы. Так шарахнут по европам, что там и летать-то будет некому и неоткуда! Не поговорить ли и об этом?  А мостик к теме ветки "МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29" можно как-нибудь и перекинуть...
> P.S. Эка сколько "стратегов"-то у нас на Форуме! "И не сосчитать"!


Ну так что же тогда не шарахнули по Турции,а начали перебрасывать С-300/400 на Хмеймим и Тартус?

----------


## GThomson

> Между прочим, наши подводные лодки могут сделать ненужными все наши ЗРП и ЗРДНы. Так шарахнут по европам...


в европах эту хрень как прочитают, и перекроют шенген всем еженедельно летающим из Москвы в Куршавель... долго проживут эти подлодки?

----------


## KAV

> То есть область все таки защищают или все таки нет?
> Ну так вот вы прочитайти и подумайте,Калининград 8 ЗРДН ,у которых одна цель ,только что угрозу Калининградской области,а у ПВО Северо-запада есть еще и помимо Питера куча задач.


И Вы подумайте, что Северо-Запад прикрывает еще 32 дивизия ПВО и Севера прикрывает 45-ая армия ВВС и ПВО, в которой тоже две дивизии ПВО. 
А я Вам про то, что Питер прикрывает больше ЗРДН, чем Калининград.

И давайте пожалуй вернемся к теме. Я Вас не убедил, меня Вы тоже не убедили и не убедите, ибо есть надежные источники информации из "той" среды, а тема эта все-таки не о плотности средств ПВО на отдельно взятом участке.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> И Вы подумайте, что Северо-Запад прикрывает еще 32 дивизия ПВО


С каких пор Воронеж стал Северо-Западом? А именно там расположен один из ЗРП 32 дивизии.


> Севера прикрывает 45-ая армия ВВС и ПВО, в которой тоже две дивизии ПВО.


На 1,5 мил.кв.км. не густо.


> А я Вам про то, что Питер прикрывает больше ЗРДН, чем Калининград.


Они прикрывают не только Питер ,а Ленинградскую область,часть Карелии .


> И давайте пожалуй вернемся к теме.


хорошо

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Стратегов" много, но с ядерным пеплом вы пока в лидерах.


Что-то я не вижу, где я про "ядерный пепел" писал? Вы меня с киселевым не путайте. Хотя вижу, народ тут собрался очень серьезный! Сарказма в моих словах не увидели, принялись отвечать и про С-300, и про "шенген всем еженедельно летающим из Москвы в Куршавель" ... (Кстати, а кто это?) А я всего лишь предложил вернуться к теме ветки, о которой все забыли, увлекшись своими стратегическими планами и т. п.
P.S. На всякий случай напомню название ветки: *МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29.*

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Стратегов" много, но с ядерным пеплом вы пока в лидерах.


Что-то я не вижу, где я про "ядерный пепел" писал? Вы меня с киселевым не путайте. Но вижу, народ тут подобрался  сурьезный, сарказма в моих словах не уловил. Стали отвечать зачем-то про С-300, и про "шенген всем еженедельно летающим из Москвы в Куршавель". Кстати, а это про кого? А я всего лишь хотел напомнить "стратегам", как сейчас любят говорить, "диванным" тему ветки. Вот, собственно, и все.
Еще раз напомню тему: *"МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29"*

----------


## Red307

> Что-то я не вижу, где я про "ядерный пепел" писал? Вы меня с киселевым не путайте. Но вижу, народ тут подобрался  сурьезный, сарказма в моих словах не уловил. Стали отвечать зачем-то про С-300, и про "шенген всем еженедельно летающим из Москвы в Куршавель". Кстати, а это про кого? А я всего лишь хотел напомнить "стратегам", как сейчас любят говорить, "диванным" тему ветки. Вот, собственно, и все.
> Еще раз напомню тему: *"МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29"*


Ах ну да! Вы же предлагали их шоколадом залить))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ах ну да! Вы же предлагали их шоколадом залить))


Покажите, где я *предлагал?*

----------


## Red307

> Покажите, где я *предлагал?*


Что-то же вы предлагали в качестве возможного сценария.




> Между прочим, наши подводные лодки могут сделать ненужными все наши ЗРП и ЗРДНы. *Так шарахнут по европам, что там и летать-то будет некому и неоткуда*! Не поговорить ли и об этом?  А мостик к теме ветки "МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29" можно как-нибудь и перекинуть...
> P.S. Эка сколько "стратегов"-то у нас на Форуме! "И не сосчитать"!



Если не ЯО, то что?

----------


## Avia M

> Еще раз напомню тему: "МиГ-35 vs МиГ-29"
> Покажите, где я предлагал?
> Если не ЯО, то что?


Из всего, доселе сказанного, делаем какой вывод?   
МиГ-35 имеет ряд существенных преимуществ, относительно МиГ-29. Соотв., данная машина необходима для ВВС России...
Правильно?

----------


## Red307

Необходимей, чем Миг-29

----------


## Avia M

> Необходимей, чем Миг-29


Понятно, логично.
Всё же, интересен некий вывод, относительно многостраничных дебатов выше...




> Красная Армия дойдёт от Тифлиса до Константинополя без особых проблем за пару недель.


Только с помощью МиГ-35? Или без оного?

----------


## Red307

> Понятно, логично.
> Всё же, интересен некий вывод, относительно многостраничных дебатов выше...
> 
> 
> 
> Только с помощью МиГ-35? Или без оного?


Сегодня нельзя. Сегодня День Флота.
Кстати, всех причастных с Праздником!!

----------


## Pilot

отрыв панели на стыке "складываемой" части крыла у МиГ-35

----------


## LansE293

> отрыв панели на стыке "складываемой" части крыла у МиГ-35





> По некоторым данным, пилотировали самолёт летчики ВВС Индии.





> При этом The Aviationist ошибочно называет самолет на опубликованных фото истребителем поколения 4++ МиГ-35, тогда как на самом деле это модернизированная версия МиГ-29 с индексом М2, пишет российское военное издание topwar.ru.
> Как отмечают военные эксперты, американцы несколько поторопилось с ехидством, заявив, что данный инцидент негативно скажется на результатах индийского тендера, в котором участвует МиГ-35, так как учавствующий в показательном полете МиГ-29М2 (по некоторым данным – *б/н 747*), был первой машиной данного типа, выпущенной в 2011 году, и предназначался для поставок в Сирию. Контракт, однако, был не реализован по известным причинам, и самолет в дальнейшем активно использовался для испытаний самим производителем в рамках доводки МиГ-35.


https://newizv.ru/news/tech/01-09-20...alilsya-mig-35
Так это был 29М2 или 35-ый? Притом видно два отлетевших элемента, второй откуда?

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Как сообщает алжирский ресурс MenaDefense, на проходившем в период с 27 августа по 1 сентября 2019 года Международном авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2019 делегация из Алжира подписала два соглашения на закупку 14-16 истребителей МиГ-29М/М2 и 14-16 дополнительных многофункциональных истребителей Су-30МКИ(А).


 https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3764308.html

----------


## Avia M

"Занавес приподнят"... :Cool: 

Раскрыты технические характеристики истребителя МиГ-35
Одним из главных преимуществ МиГ-35 разработчик называет сниженную радиолокационную заметность, четырехуровневое резервирование каждого канала управления, а также авионику нового поколения. Самолет также получил радиолокационную станцию с современной активной фазированной антенной и оснащен нашлемной системой индикации показателей и целеуказания. Наконец, получили новые самолеты и двигатели увеличенной тяги вместе с системой дозаправки в воздухе. Кроме того, при необходимости МиГ-35 может выступить и в роли танкера. Наконец, отмечается, что наличие современного оборудования вместе с высокоточным вооружением делают истребитель многоцелевой машиной, способной решать широкий спектр боевых задач.

Источник: https://dni24.com/exclusive/237632-r...ja-mig-35.html

----------


## Сергей-1982

> "Занавес приподнят"...
> 
> Раскрыты технические характеристики истребителя МиГ-35
> Одним из главных преимуществ МиГ-35 разработчик называет сниженную радиолокационную заметность, четырехуровневое резервирование каждого канала управления, а также авионику нового поколения. Самолет также получил радиолокационную станцию с современной активной фазированной антенной и оснащен нашлемной системой индикации показателей и целеуказания. Наконец, получили новые самолеты и двигатели увеличенной тяги вместе с системой дозаправки в воздухе. Кроме того, при необходимости МиГ-35 может выступить и в роли танкера. Наконец, отмечается, что наличие современного оборудования вместе с высокоточным вооружением делают истребитель многоцелевой машиной, способной решать широкий спектр боевых задач.
> 
> Источник: https://dni24.com/exclusive/237632-r...ja-mig-35.html


ЦАМТО / Новости / Корпорация  


> Основные летно-технические характеристики:
> 
> Экипаж – 1 или 2 человека;
> 
> Максимальный взлетный вес – 24500 кг;
> 
> Максимальная внешняя нагрузка – 6500 кг;
> 
> Максимальная тяга – до 18 000 кгс;
> ...

----------


## Саныч 62

Какая получается тяговооружённость при максимальном взлётном весе? 1,5 или 0,75? Ни в одно значение не верится  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

У российской самолетостроительной корпорации (РСК) МиГ — очередная коммерческая неудача. 7 октября стало известно, что Аргентина отложила вопрос покупки истребителей МиГ-29. 

https://svpressa.ru/war21/article/245757/

----------


## OKA

> У российской самолетостроительной корпорации (РСК) МиГ — очередная коммерческая неудача. 7 октября стало известно, что Аргентина отложила вопрос покупки истребителей МиГ-29. 
> 
> https://svpressa.ru/war21/article/245757/




"Вопрос, конечно, интересный" ))

На какие шиши они что-то, у кого-то, когда-то, собирались покупать, например?   :Biggrin: 

Америками вовсю агент Трамп заведует))

----------


## GThomson

> У российской самолетостроительной корпорации (РСК) МиГ — очередная коммерческая неудача. 7 октября стало известно, что Аргентина отложила вопрос покупки истребителей МиГ-29. 
> 
> https://svpressa.ru/war21/article/245757/


им подлодки нужнее.
а с РСК МиГ будут совместно выпускать ФМА I.Ae. 75 "Пульки III" - корни-то всё равно миговские https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FMA_I.Ae._33_Pulqui_II

----------


## Rutunda

> им подлодки нужнее.
> а с РСК МиГ будут совместно выпускать ФМА I.Ae. 75 "Пульки III" - корни-то всё равно миговские https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FMA_I.Ae._33_Pulqui_II


????
Там корни везде Курта Танка.

----------


## cobra_73

> им подлодки нужнее.
> а с РСК МиГ будут совместно выпускать ФМА I.Ae. 75 "Пульки III" - корни-то всё равно миговские https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FMA_I.Ae._33_Pulqui_II


Да ладно. Вспомните какой толк был с довольно внушительного по тогдашним мерка аргентинского флота, включая и ПЛ и авиации имевшей нищасные 5 ПКР в 1982 году. Притом что характерно флот имел корабельных ПКР больше а вот применить их так и не смог...

----------


## OKA

" Группа ангольских летчиков, проходящих обучение в России на истребитель МиГ-29/35."



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4043519.html

----------


## Саныч 62

> им подлодки нужнее.
> а с РСК МиГ будут совместно выпускать ФМА I.Ae. 75 "Пульки III" - корни-то всё равно миговские https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FMA_I.Ae._33_Pulqui_II


 Может лавочкиновские?

----------


## Avia M

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) создаст экспортный вариант истребителя МиГ-35 с новой кабиной..

https://ria.ru/20191230/1563006186.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

"Круче" нынешней?

----------


## Red307

> Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) создаст экспортный вариант истребителя МиГ-35 с новой кабиной..
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191230/1563006186.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> "Круче" нынешней?


Почему не говорят о новой РЛС?

----------


## OKA

"  Инженеры Корпорации «МиГ» (в составе ПАО «ОАК») получили патент на систему автоматического управления самолетом при заходе на посадку. Данный цифровой комплекс повышает безопасность пилотирования в сложных метеоусловиях, позволяет летчику выйти на глиссаду в автоматическом режиме и за меньшее время, продолжить снижение до появления видимости. Новая технология найдет свое применение в самолетах МиГ-29М/М2 и МиГ-35.
«Мы планируем внедрять новую систему автоматической посадки, разработанную нашими инженерами, в современные и перспективные авиационные комплексы марки «МиГ», – заявил генеральный директор Корпорации «МиГ» Илья Тарасенко. – Работа уже ведется. Одним из главных приоритетов наших инженеров является безопасность и максимальная эффективность применения авиационной техники».

Новая разработка Корпорации «МиГ» включила в себя ряд инновационных блоков, приводов и систем, в том числе навигационно-измерительный комплекс. Преимущества системы уже подтверждены летными испытаниями с положительными оценками летчиков. "

https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...nykh-samoletov

----------


## Саныч 62

Илья Тарасенко разве не ген. директор ПАО "Компания "Сухой"?

----------


## Red307

Это не важно. Главное, что какую-то хрень на миги поставят правда что-то их пока никто не берёт.

----------


## OKA

> Илья Тарасенко разве не ген. директор ПАО "Компания "Сухой"?


Так в источнике написано . И здесь :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## Red307

> Так в источнике написано . И здесь :
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...B2%D0%B8%D1%87


За 3 года из студента в директора.



> . В 2002 году заканчивает Московский авиационный институт, после окончания которого работает в ОКБ им. П. О. Сухого. В 2005 году становится директором сводной дирекции ОАО «Компания Сухой».


Не оскудела земля русская талантами.

----------


## Avia M

Практически вся номенклатура вооружений уже испытана на новейшем истребителе МиГ-35, но есть перспективные образцы, которые пока не готовы к применению в полетах...

https://ria.ru/20200610/1572720162.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Перспективный... :Confused:

----------


## Red307

РЛС нет, а "номенклатура вооружений" испытана.
Наверное очередной отчёт для Верховного Главнокомандующего просочился в прессу :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Судьба истребителя МиГ-35 вызывает озабоченность, так как он до сих не получил широкого применения в российской армии. Об этом говорится в публикации американского издания The Drive...

https://politros.com/174589-amerikan...medium=desktop

----------


## leha-lp

> Судьба истребителя МиГ-35 вызывает озабоченность, так как он до сих не получил широкого применения в российской армии


А потому, что не нужен, ответ на поверхности.

----------


## Avia M

> А потому, что не нужен, ответ на поверхности.


"Стрижи" с Вами не согласятся... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

12 марта. /ТАСС/. Многоцелевые истребители МиГ-35С поставлены в войска в рамках гособоронзаказа.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10890365

----------


## Avia M

Корпорация "МиГ" (в составе Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации) обращалась в Минобороны РФ с предложением оснастить летчиков авиационной группы высшего пилотажа (АГВП) "Стрижи" новыми самолетами МиГ-35. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11314001

----------


## Avia M

Власти Малайзии намерены приобрести крупную партию российских истребителей МиГ-35, которые должны будут обеспечить усиление ВВС этой страны. Речь идёт о 18 истребителях.  На данный момент известно о том, что индонезийская сторона лишь объявила тендер, в котором, помимо приобретения российских боевых самолётов, рассматривается также покупка лёгких истребителей у других стран.
Подробнее на: https://avia.pro/news/u-rossiyskih-m...medium=desktop

Интересно... :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Исполнилось 45 лет со дня первого полёта фронтового истребителя МиГ-29.
6 октября 1977 года свой первый полет совершил опытный экземпляр истребителя МиГ-29. Машину пилотировал шеф-пилот ММЗ имени А.И. Микояна Александр Васильевич Федотов.

----------


## Red307

> Исполнилось 45 лет со дня первого полёта фронтового истребителя МиГ-29.
> 6 октября 1977 года свой первый полет совершил опытный экземпляр истребителя МиГ-29. Машину пилотировал шеф-пилот ММЗ имени А.И. Микояна Александр Васильевич Федотов.


Какой-то такой был

----------


## Fencer

> Какой-то такой был


И он находится в Центральном музее ВВС РФ в Монино https://russianplanes.net/id278540

----------


## Антоха

Ещё минус один. 
Судя по тому, что киль не доработан, то скорее всего самолёт с хранения забрали.

----------

